#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-28
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 154 building (started: 20140728 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 154 DONE (finished: 20140728 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/154.changes ===
<oSoMoN> hi all, what’s the status of the CI train, are we in traincon-0 as announced by Łukasz on Friday?
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> is it possible to get a silo for line 27?
<dbarth> i ask because of traincon-0
<dbarth> hi sil2100
<sil2100> dbarth: hello!
<dbarth> i was wondering a few minutes ago
<dbarth> is it possible to get a silo for line 27?
<dbarth> i ask because of traincon-0
<sil2100> dbarth: just checked the spreadsheet and the problem with line 27 is that u-s-s is already locked by some silos...
<sil2100> So assigning a silo there would mean that there would be even more confusion
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<dbarth> sil2100: ok, fixing those to let silo 13 land fully, that should unblock things on line 27 then
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, thanks :)
<sil2100> hm, test results are not bad, although gallery app seems to have caused regressions
<sil2100> psivaa: hi! 2 questions: what's up with mantas? And could you re-run gallery-app to see if the failures are reproducible?
<psivaa> sil2100: manta's: 2 of them were down. restarted them in the one available
<psivaa> sil2100: i'll rerun the gallery app
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks :)
<psivaa> np :)
<ogra_> sil2100, apart from no system-settings tests running anymore in the last image ... and apart from the constantly crashing mediascanner ... they look good apart from that, yeah :P
<ogra_> oh, seems the missing system-settings were a dashboad glitch ... they just appered on reload
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> i thought the new system-image was supposed to fix the crash with the logs !
<ogra_> oh, wait, thats a completely new crash there
<ogra_> yeah, new crash in system-image since 152
<ogra_> (the "can not open logfile" one is gone now though ... somethng at least : ) )
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^^
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> lalalalala
<sil2100> I don't hear you
<sil2100> lalalalaalala
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> We just promote
<sil2100> lalala
<sil2100> ;)
 * ogra_ goes ot make meeting coffee
<sil2100> thostr_: hey! Are you the right manager to poke about mediascanner? :)
<thostr_> sil2100: yes
<davmor2> thostr_: it's very broken
<thostr_> with the newest merge?
<thostr_> we just tested it... :(
<ogra_> since a few images ...
<ogra_> 3-4
<sil2100> thostr_: not sure what caused it, but if you look at the dashboard (or use the latest image) you will see mediascanner crashes everywhere :<
<sil2100> thostr_: and it's causing no media, so you can't even listen to any music
<thostr_> sil2100: link?
<ogra_> so it started with image 150
<sil2100> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/154:20140728:20140725.1/9323/ <- if you click on any test suite with a crash, you'll find mediascanner there
<ogra_> the new mediascanner landed in 149 though ...
<sil2100> thostr_: even in notes-app, which doesn't seem to use media at all!
<ogra_> there must be something transitional in image 150 that causes the crashes
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/150.changes
<thostr_> sil2100: will take care
 * ogra_ puts his bets on url-dispatcher or unity8
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/150.commitlog <- yeah, url-dispatcher might indeed be the thing responsible
<sil2100> But...
<davmor2> ogra_: url-dispatcher it has a crash on my system on every fresh install
<sil2100> Not sure why it would crash even for test suites that don't use media
<davmor2> sil2100: can't you add images to notes
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm sure you could copy an image to them
<sil2100> Oh, you can do that?
 * sil2100 checkes
<sil2100> That would be neet
 * ogra_ wouldnt know how 
<sil2100> *neat
<ogra_> i cant ... and actually if i hold my thumb on the note while it is in editing mode i see the copy/paste disalog being cut off completely (i can only see the top few pixels)
<mhr3> sil2100, is anyone looking at the actual errors even?
<mhr3> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<mhr3>   what():  Could not look up user name: Permission denied
<mhr3> mediascanner ^
<ogra_> how does it look up the user name ?
 * ogra_ hopes not by opening /etc/passwd
<ogra_> (since it doesnt live there anymore)
<ogra_> mterry, ^^^^
<mterry> ogra_, odd...  anything going through nss would find the right spot...
<ogra_> well it probably doesnt go through nss
 * ogra_ doesnt know the code)
<mterry> ogra_, I would expect so (like anything that does getpwnam would)
<ogra_> right, doe it use that ?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> *does
<mterry> ogra_, who parses passwd manually!?  :)
 * mterry looks at mediascanner source
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7883030/
<davmor2> ogra_: oh so it's your fault that mediascanner doesn't work ;)
<ogra_> in src/daemon/scannerdaemon.cc
<mterry> lp:mediascanner is ancient...
<mterry> ogra_, what's the branch?
<ogra_> i used lp:mediascanner2
<ogra_> i wonder if geteuid() is the issue there
<davmor2> ogra_: could be I know it check who owns the videos and music and only displays those owned by the current user
<ogra_> davmor2, right, and geteuid (vs just getuid) might behave differently towards nss
<ogra_> mterry, ^^
<mterry> ogra_, permissions on files looks fine...
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> lol
<mterry> ogra_, ?
<ogra_> ah, sorry, i thought i had fornd something ... i was wrong
<ogra_> *found
<mterry> bummer
<ogra_> so according to the manpage getpwuid properly uses nsswitch.conf
<ogra_> i see no mention of that in geteuid
<ogra_> (nor in getuid though)
<mterry> ogra_, in python, I can do pwd.getpwuid(os.getuid()) just fine
<mterry> And same with euid
<ogra_> does it have an equivalent to geteuid
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> hmm
<mhr3> perhaps there's something missing in the apparmor profile?
<mterry> ogra_, I'm expecting that for mediascanner2, geteuid returns the same as getuid, right?
<ogra_> it should
<ogra_> the effective uid and the uid should be the same
<mterry> mhr3, there was an apparmor fix to allow access to /var/lib/extrausers files...  But that should have already landed I thought
 * mterry double checks
<mhr3> mterry, suppose it didn't land to mediascanner's profile?
<mterry> mhr3, ogra_: or it looks like it didn't land yet...
<mterry> I was told it would land shortly
<mterry> a while ago
<mterry> jdstrand, do you remember we talked about adding apparmor allowances for /var/lib/extrausers/{group,passwd}?
<bzoltan> sil2100: May I ask for a silot to the line29?
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure, assigning
<sil2100> thostr_: oh, while we're at it... landing-017, I see it's a bugfixing branch, but are those isolated bugfixes? Are there any risky changes? Any new features?
<thostr_> sil2100 mostly bug fixes
<thostr_> one api addition to return artist which is needed for local music scope
<thostr_> tested and independent of the other issue you pointed out... which is permission problem
<ogra_> [ 1004.223602] type=1400 audit(1406540577.399:167): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0" name="/var/lib/extrausers/passwd" pid=8205 comm="mediascanner-se" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<ogra_> [ 1005.025909] type=1400 audit(1406540578.190:168): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0" name="/var/lib/extrausers/passwd" pid=8211 comm="mediascanner-se" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<ogra_> mterry, there we go ^^^
<ogra_> definitely apparmor then
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^
<mterry> ogra_, yeah makes sense without the apparmor patch
<ogra_> well, i'm surprised the function actually opens the file ... i thought that was more abstracted
<mterry> ogra_, also we can't seem to write to /var/lib/extrausers files with the file-bindmounts
<ogra_> hmm, you should ... you cant write to the dir though
<mterry> ogra_, like cached somewhere in the kernel?
<mterry> ogra_, well I'm sure we could write, but I mean the tools refuse to
<ogra_> or via libc somehow ... dunno :)
<ogra_> mterry, well, a boot hook and making the whole dir writable again should fix that
<mterry> ogra_, maybe it's intentionally so dynamic to allow for backends that change often
<mterry> And that don't emit 'i changed' signals like /etc/shadow would
<mterry> That's something that nss is missing -- accountsservice listens to those files and had to be updated to also listen to extrausers files.  But if nss just said "passwd changed" that would be nice
<davmor2> popey_: what's with the tail dude?
<davmor2> popey_: can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1349326 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349326 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "In about Phone if you select OS hit back and select something else that goes to a new page it crashes the app" [High,New]
<davmor2> sil2100: bug number 1 ^
<popey> davmor2: confirmed
<davmor2> popey: another confirm please, sil2100 this is a none blocker but I'm going through the list
<cjwatson> sil2100: gallery-app seems OK on mako now?  I wanted to check whether I was safe to remove the libexiv2-12 dependencies from ubuntu-touch-meta yet, in order to unblock that transition
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1349329
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349329 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "backgrounds initial displays ubuntu and custom, however if you change then the 2 drop down then remain open" [Medium,New]
<davmor2> ogra_: did you say that the previous reports had a bug already?
<davmor2> ogra_: or just that bdmurray was aware of it?
<ogra_> i know he is aware of it and would be surprised if there wasnt a bug open
<cjwatson> sil2100: (since I see that the new click package has been approved in the store)
<ogra_> but i dont know
<davmor2> ogra_: ta
<davmor2> sil2100: bug number 2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1349332
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349332 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Privacy Policy open the browser to a blank page" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> I've added the 3 projects to it I don't care who fixes it ;)
<camako> Edges intro cannot be disabled in recent images. Is this a known problem? This is causing Mir test runner issues...
<camako> sil2100 ^^
<davmor2> dbarth: ^ that bug might be of interest to your team, apparently popey has confirmed that the link opens on the desktop but it does take a while, but it never seems to render on the phone at all it may eventually.
<davmor2> sil2100: bug 3 https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1349342
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349342 in messaging-app "Tail on letters are cut off in message text" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> bug 3 in Launchpad itself "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<davmor2> Saviq: is it unity8 that I file the power dialog against or is there a specific project?
<davmor2> popey: ^ another cofirmation on that one if you would be so kind please
<Saviq> davmor2, u8
<davmor2> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, did you maybe find some steps to repro?
<dbarth> davmor2: ah ok, let me read
<davmor2> Saviq: no, for me it just seems to appear if you leave the phone to auto sleep, leave it for a minute, then tap the power button and wait on the welcome screen But I'm running some tests now to see if that is reproducible, but it is happening more often than not here
<davmor2> Saviq, sil2100: these steps seem to work quite well for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1349362
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349362 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Powerdown Dialog appear on waking the phone" [High,New]
<davmor2> Saviq: I've noticed that it doesn't always appear immediately on wake but if you leave it on the welcome screen then it appears more reliably
<Saviq> davmor2, thanks, that's very useful
<popey> davmor2: confirmed the keyboard one
<popey> also added screenshots
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<davmor2> I was just trying to get them all filed initially :)
 * mvo_ is off to lunch and then trainguard afterwards
<Saviq> davmor2, I wonder, though, I can't reproduce on qtcomp (silo 6), think you could have a try?
<Saviq> install instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8/QtComp (dist-upgrade will fail due to missing ubuntu-touch update)
<davmor2> Saviq: I'll give it a go in a minute.  Let me just make sure I've filed all the bugs
<ogra_> davmor2, i think your bug #3 shouldnt be against webbrowser but against the website instead
<ubot5> bug 3 in Launchpad itself "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> indeed i meant bug #1349342
<ubot5> bug 1349342 in messaging-app "Tail on letters are cut off in message text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349342
<ogra_> grrr
<ogra_> bug 1349332 then
<ubot5> bug 1349332 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Privacy Policy open the browser to a blank page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349332
<ogra_> so number 2 instead :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I added settings, web-browser and the site. To ensure all the teams that touched it were informed
<ogra_> ah, k
<davmor2> ogra_: but being as it is working on desktop (very slowly) and not on the phone as far as I can tell I'm assuming it is actually the browser hence pointing dbarth at it initially
<ogra_> it probably exhasusts the memory :)
<davmor2> ogra_: could well be but being as it is a legal requirement it might be a little important.  But to be honest I should just be an ubuntu page with text shouldn't be that bad even if there is a lot of text.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and i still think we should ship it on the device
<davmor2> ogra_: agreed but would it fit if it makes the browser die ;)
<ogra_> hehe, it might be a lot smaller if you ship it as a static page, who knoes
<ogra_> *knows
<davmor2> ogra_: of course then it needs to become a package and would need a system update if the data in it changes I quess that wouldn't be so good
<ogra_> it should just be shipped as part of system-sttings
<davmor2> ogra_: would you want to rebuild the whole of system setting for a line of text in a legal doc.  I would do a legal-devices-doc package and any docs that are required could be added to that package and then there is basically just a doc package to update
<ogra_> well, it doesnt really matter since you need to build a complete image for it anyway
<ogra_> no matter which of the packages you update for it
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed
<davmor2> popey: the messaging indicator message for an update can you trigger the settings app to open recently if you click on the top right cog for that now?
<popey> davmor2: ah, i noticed that over thw eeekend
<popey> davmor2: but I can't trigger it now because i have no updates
<davmor2> popey: yeah same here so that got introduced at some point
<popey> some time at the end of last week because I know I did use that earlier in the week
<davmor2> popey: it worked friday I think to get to 150 so I'm assuming 151<
<popey> sounds plausible
<davmor2> ogra_: any idea of which package I would be looking at for that message?
<ogra_> i would start with either system-image or indicator-messages
<davmor2> ogra_: or is this another one that might be affected by the user password fix?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it didnt work before that change
<ogra_> (i dont think it ever worked)
<davmor2> ogra_: are you sure?  it was working but only if you clicked the cog in the top right after selecting the message
<davmor2> ogra_: because that is so obvious, not!
<popey> davmor2: want me to flash back to 149 to see?
<davmor2> popey: if you have the time that would be great and then I can start looking at silo006 and see if fixes the power popup issue
<popey> yeah, will flash back while lunch cooks
<ogra_> popey, system-image got updated in 152
<davmor2> ogra_: that might be the one then
<davmor2> ogra_: that was saturday right?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> landed late on friday
<davmor2> ogra_: that would be about right then
<ogra_> but there were also multiple system-settings since thu.
<bzoltan> sil2100: does the TRAINCON-0 effect the desktop packages too?
<ogra_> only if they touch touch
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, only if we use any of them in touch images
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: The QtC plugin does not touch touch :)
<popey> flashing to 149 is no good davmor2 ogra_ because I get no notification unless a new image appears, right?
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> there is a new image
<popey> so will leave this on #149 until the next image comes up
<ogra_> open system-settings once
<popey> ok
<ogra_> i think that triggers it
<popey> nah, i'm getting no notification, i suspect the trigger is somewhere else
<popey> server side
<davmor2> push notifications then I bet
<ogra_> it works here
<ogra_> weird, probably just a co-incidence
<ogra_> i cant squeeze any info aout of system-settings about the crash :(
<ogra_> nothing in any logs :(
<ogra_> popey, oh, while you're on older images, can you also check when the crashing started ?
<popey> which crash?
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<popey> the os -> back -> somewhere else one?
<ogra_> going back from os version to the about page and then tapping something with expander
<ogra_> (i.e. storage or licenses)
<popey> doesn't happen in 149
<davmor2> ogra_: or developer mode
<ogra_> davmor2, cant be, thats my chane ... my changes dont break things :P
<ogra_> (because i also nevor typo ... )
<ogra_> :P
<davmor2> ogra_: no, no or going into developer mode after the os info crashes it too, it is any page that expands from settings app after going into os info page
<ogra_> yeah, but *i* added that expander cant break on this one :P
<sil2100> cjwatson: most probably you already know the answer, but the latest gallery-app seems to be fine - at least the one we got in the latest image
<davmor2> blame ogra_ .com
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> hmm, so if it breaks in 151 too its my fault ... if it only breaks in 152 it isnt
 * ogra_ flashes 151 
<sil2100> ogra_: wasn't 151 b0rken?
<sil2100> Ah, it was only for updates
<ogra_> sil2100, only for upgrades
<ogra_> 151 and 152 both had system-settings changes
<cjwatson> sil2100: I didn't, thanks, that's useful
<ogra_> sigh ... seb128 so i suspect bug 1349326 is caused by my dev mode changes (i dont see why though ... and ken landed that together with https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/call_forwarding/+merge/227761) ...
<ubot5> bug 1349326 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "In about Phone if you select OS hit back and select something else that goes to a new page it crashes the app" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349326
<ogra_> mandel, ^^^ ... any idea what could be wrong with my code that might cause this ? ....
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-system-settings/developer-mode/+merge/227822 was the merge
<seb128> ogra_, did you get a backtrace?
<ogra_> not yet ...
<ogra_> i first wanted to nail it down to the package version ... we had so many changes in system-settings recently
<seb128> could also be Laney's changes (it's the other recent change to this panel iirc)
<ogra_> seb128, these landed before 151
<seb128> k, I don't know when your issue started
<ogra_> 149 was fine ... i can repro it in 151
<seb128> having a bt should be easy
<seb128> that would also tell you more on the issue
<ogra_> yeah, trying to get ddebs
<ogra_> i suspect something isnt properly freed
<ogra_> or some such
<seb128> valgrind might be useful then
<ogra_> Reading state information... Done
<ogra_> E: Version '0.3+14.10.20140725.3-0ubuntu1' for 'ubuntu-system-settings-dbgsym' was not found
<ogra_> sigh ...
<ogra_> well, the newer one crashes too ...
 * ogra_ installs that instead
<seb128> ogra_, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/u/ubuntu-system-settings/ubuntu-system-settings-dbgsym_0.3+14.10.20140725.3-0ubuntu1_armhf.ddeb
<ogra_> seb128, well, already unpacking
<seb128> k
<davmor2> Saviq, sil2100, ogra_: good news install silo 006 couldn't reproduce the issue with the power dialog
<Saviq> davmor2, ok cool, thought so, it changes input handling quite a lot
<Saviq> davmor2, we'll still apply a safety hatch that I think would fix it on current stuff
<davmor2> Saviq: Then why tempt me with silo 006 damn you ;) Your such a tease.....Look what this does......but you can't have it :D
<Saviq> davmor2, huh? I meant either way, we're landing silo 6 today if I can help it, too
<Saviq> davmor2, my previous sentence probably lacked "anyway"
<davmor2> Saviq: traincon0 dude so it needs QA sign off :)  May as well stick with silo 006 :)
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, i cant convince the app to continue under gdb
<seb128> ogra_, just do "c" in gdb?
<davmor2> Saviq: how close is is silo 006 I can carry on testing it if it is about to land
<ogra_> yeah, doesnt make it go to the about page
<Saviq> davmor2, well well, it does fix the issue, so it meets traincon 0 ;)
<ogra_> oh
<seb128> ogra_, can you interact with the ui at all then?
<ogra_> no i cant and i just see there was a segfault i missed
<sil2100> \o/
<davmor2> Saviq: still requires QA sign off which I'm offering to do for you, if it is actually completed
<Saviq> davmor2, oh yeah it needs QA sign of for sure
<ogra_> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7884671/ thats all i get
<Saviq> davmor2, but we need to land it in sequence (gotta NEW qtmir/-gles first)
<Saviq> so waiting for Steve to show up
<seb128> ogra_, not very useful :/
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can silo 5 be landed? it’s a truly minor and risk-free one, with no functional changes at all
<ogra_> not at all
<seb128> can you valgrind it?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, so those are rather isolated fixes?
<sil2100> mvo_: ok, I'm publishing oSoMoN's and bzoltan silos now
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, dunno, how do i start something that runs under ubuntu-app-launch in valgrind mode ?
<seb128> tedg, ^
<bzoltan> sil2100: thanks
<seb128> ogra_, you can valgrind system-settings --desktop-file_hint=/usr/share/...
<seb128> I guess
<mvo_> thanks sil2100
 * ogra_ tries if he can :) 
<davmor2> oSoMoN: I don't believe devs that say risk free ;)  Low risk I can handle :)
<sil2100> mvo_: ok, so... could you maybe publish 005 instead ;) ? I requires a packaging ACK but the package is in main ;p So I can't publish it without a core-dev +1 anyway
<oSoMoN> davmor2, heh, just assume that risk-free translates to low-risk in dev tongue, and we’re good :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, for info, the packaging change in 005 was submitted by mvo_ himself :)
<sil2100> AH!
<sil2100> hahah ;)
<mvo_> make the ACK even easier :-D
<sil2100> Now I see it, hah
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, i cant even start it without valgrind ... there must be special magic to it
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ system-settings
<ogra_> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<ogra_> Aborted (core dumped)
<mandel> ogra_, looking
<ogra_> mandel, i suspect the bug is actually in the "os version"but, but my addition triggers it
<mandel> ogra_, well, I'm sure it can be fixed :)
<mandel> ogra_, I'll take care
<ogra_> *the "os version"bit
<mvo_> sil2100: fwiw, its published according to jenkins
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> mvo_: thanks :)
<mvo_> yw
<mvo_> I haven't seen anything from the bot yet though
<ogra_> sil2100, are we publishing changes unrelated to ttraincon ?
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, traincon allows landing isolated bugfixes that don't include features and/or unrelated to touch
<ogra_> after QA signoff, no ?
<sil2100> ogra_: no, small isolated bugfixes do not require sign-off, only bigger ones (not isolated) and/or with features need sign-off
<ogra_> (webbrowser-app is surely touching touch ... )
<sil2100> Iiiit's complicated
<Saviq> davmor2, so, if you have silo 6 installed, we'd gladly take QA testing
<Saviq> I'm doing my own in the mean time
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Saviq: so, silo 006 fixes the power menu issue? Is there a chance for this to get fixed by a smaller upload first?
<sil2100> Saviq: I know that 006 has been tested for long and might even have QA sign-off, but still... it's a big thing
<Saviq> sil2100, there's a *chance* yes, but if possible we'd just go for silo 6 already
<Saviq> I understand it's a huge change, but that's why we do so much testing, QA signoff etc.
<seb128> ogra_, did you use the desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/system-settings.desktop parameter to the command?
<ogra_> seb128, yes
<seb128> and it's not starting?
<ogra_> even fails if i just run it without valgirnd
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> Would prefer to land an isolated fix, build an image, try promoting and then land 006 (we can land it even if we won't have a promotion)
<seb128> ogra_, did you typo the parameter?
<seb128> iirc it's --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/system-settings.desktop
<ogra_> hablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ system-settings --desktop-file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop
<ogra_> system-settings: unrecognized option '--desktop-file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop'
<ogra_> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<ogra_> Aborted (core dumped)
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for #30 pls? need those fixes for pes guys
<ogra_> oh
<seb128> ogra_, it's _ and not -
<mhr3> mvo_, eh, ^^
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, i copy/pasted from your question above :P
<oSoMoN> sil2100, once silo 5 lands and is freed, I’m gonna need a silo for a huge webbrowser-app MR; I understand that it cannot land while we’re in traincon-0, but I’d need it today to allow for extensive testing
<seb128> ogra_, I had the ... because I never remember the correct form and I was not giving the exact option
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> works now
<seb128> great
<mvo_> mhr3: those are self-contained fixes and all that? we are in traincon so I can only land save stuff
<ogra_> geeez, thats slooooow
<sil2100> mvo_: remember that silo assignment can still be done normally, just usually leave 1-2 free silos in case some blocker fixes are needed :)
<mhr3> mvo_, things those branches fix aren't used yet in the official images, so kinda safe
<mhr3> mvo_, we'll test it anyway of course
<mvo_> mhr3: thanks, I assign
<mvo_> sil2100: ok, will do
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, we'll try to have a silo for you, but since we're in traincon-0 we can soon be low on silos
<oSoMoN> sil2100, understood
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I filed the landing request on line 32
<ogra_> seb128, mandel http://paste.ubuntu.com/7884925/ ...
<ogra_> so it crashes somewhere in a dbus access it seems
<seb128> do you have the full log?
<seb128> especially invalid read/write before?
<seb128> or free
<ogra_> sure ... let me upload that somewhere
<seb128> thanks
<mandel> ogra_, sweet, I should be able to fin the reason with full logs
<ogra_> oh man
<ogra_> ==4768== More than 1000 different errors detected.  I'm not reporting any more.
<ogra_> ==4768== Final error counts will be inaccurate.  Go fix your program!
<ogra_> valgrind is a moaner !!!
<seb128> lot of false positive likely
<seb128> you have suppr files to clean those
<ogra_> seb128, mandel http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/valgrind.log
<seb128> ogra_,
<seb128> ==4768== Invalid write of size 4
<seb128> ==4768==    at 0xDACE682: ???
<seb128> can you look in maps from settings what is at this address?
<ogra_> how, where ?
<seb128> in /proc/`pidof system-settings/maps
<seb128> or in the apport-unpack dir
<seb128> ogra_, did the android, hybris, etc stuff changed?
<seb128> those bts and logs and errors are a bit weird
<ogra_> a few times recently, yeah
<seb128> like errors in ld
<ogra_> oh, in fact it changed in image 150
<seb128> if you take 149 and upgrade settings, does it bug?
<seb128> it seems more likely a bug in the android side than in settings to me
<ogra_> thats another 30min for me to download 149 first
<ogra_> (i am on 151 here, popey  tested 149)
<ogra_> but yeah, i guerr i need to invest that time
 * ogra_ re-flashes ... time for a break then ... (sometimes i like my slow  DSL :P )
<mhr3> seb128, it's fine if i just directly push to trunk when trunk is not synced with distro, right?
<seb128> mhr3, yes
<seb128> well, you push the diff of what got uploaded in distro, right?
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> danmed .. i had 149 downloaded already ...
<mhr3> seb128, yea, that
<ogra_> no break :P
<seb128> mhr3, k, it's fine yes
<camako> fginther, just FYI, the failures we've seen on mir/0.5 are due to welcome screen not being disabled by the test runner script... I guess smth else did it for mir/devel so we got away with it, but not on 0.5. Testing my fix now...
<fginther> camako, is that a fix for the test runner script?
<camako> fginther yes
<ogra_> seb128_, FYI no change when upgrading the app on 149 ... same crash
<seb128_> ogra_, so it's settings?!
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> i dont get why my code addition onl ymakes bugs in other elements manifest
<balloons> fginther, were you able to run reminders now in the dashboard?
<balloons> I'm hoping we can land your branch and get reminders into the dashboard testing
<fginther> balloons, sorry. I ran into problem testing this on Friday and haven't had a good run yet
<fginther> balloons, I'll try again today. I should have the problems resolved now as long as the latest image still works
<balloons> fginther, awesome.. just keep me informed ;-)
<Saviq> rsalveti, that failure looks like some intermittent UITK issue
<Saviq> rsalveti, PageHeadStyle and below is UITK
<Saviq> t1mp, any idea https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1349444 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349444 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[emulator] unity8 fails to start since image 152 (mako 149)." [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Can I upload ubuntu-touch-meta to drop the libexiv2-12 dep?
<cjwatson> And I guess for the udisks2 change
<cjwatson> Oh, haha, rsalveti already did
<davmor2> seb128: hey dude the system setting crash says it has been uploaded I'm assuming to errors.ubuntu.com
<seb128> davmor2, hey, guess so?
 * ogra_ wonders if that will have more info than the valgrind run
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<kalikiana> fginther: ping
<kgunn> sil2100: so, not sure i've ever been here...but if we've got a blocker fix, can we land ?
<kgunn> in traincon0
<fginther> kalikiana, pong
<kgunn> i mean i assume thats how its supposed to work
<sil2100> kgunn: sure! :) If it's a blocker fix, then you're first in the queue!
<kgunn> sil2100: ok, silo6 will fix bug 1349362
<ubot5> bug 1349362 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Powerdown Dialog appear on waking the phone" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349362
<sil2100> kgunn: ah ;)
<kgunn> sil2100: i think we just need to do one last sanity test on that silo
<kgunn> we'll mark as tested as soon as done
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, so regarding this - we're thinking, and most probably will, whitelist this blocker as per some discussions we had
<sil2100> kgunn: since we know it's fixed in 006 and it's not something that breaks your phone
<kalikiana> fginther: can you help me enable ci on lp:ubuntu-push-qml including Jenkins running on MRs? it's a new branch with QML bindings for lp:ubuntu-push; I'm in the process of adding test cases (the ones in the branch are empty shells)
<kgunn> sil2100: ah ah ah...already marked blocker, no take backs :)
<sil2100> ;)
<fginther> kalikiana, sure, but in the future please ping the Vanguard for general help (I'm not always here)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, how often is the check-publication-migration job run?
<davmor2> oSoMoN: once a decade did you want it quicker than that?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: let me check
<bfiller> popey: do you know if the gallery-app I uploaded this weekend got approved yet in the store?
<oSoMoN> davmor2,  :)
<bfiller> sil2100: I need a silo for line 33 please when you have a chance
<popey> bfiller: should be, image 154 has a new gallery app http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/154.changes click:com.ubuntu.gallery from 2.9.1.1009 to 2.9.1.1025
<sil2100> oSoMoN: every 5 minutes, but... it seems robru's redeployment on Friday broke it I see
<bfiller> popey: great thanks!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: as he redeployed with latest, untested changes, and I guess it stayed there...
<sil2100> So I see it's failing since some time
<sil2100> *sighs*
<bfiller> cjwatson: updated gallery landed in image, so next steps can proceed now..
<kalikiana> fginther: okay. sorry about that
<popey> bfiller: np
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yeah, it seems he didn't revert everything correctly
<camako> fginther, so I checked in a fix for the 0.5 CI problem and it works... Also now we are getting ready to branch 0.6... Can you set up the jenkins config for 0.6 plz? Note that we don't have the branch yet.
<sil2100> Jeez... his redeployment caused so much chaos
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ok, I was asking because the status silo 5 still says that packages are in proposed, but they have already been promoted to the release pocket a while ago, would it be safe to merge and clean now, or do I need to wait for check-publication-migration to run again?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yeah, that's exactly where the check-publication is failing :| Give me a few seconds and I'll fix it
<oSoMoN> ok
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: pong
<bzoltan1> rsalveti:  would you please help me to release the uitk-gles?
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: oh, they are not in sync
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: let me check that
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: they are horrible out of sync and I am sure that is the reason of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1349444
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349444 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[emulator] unity8 fails to start since image 152 (mako 149)." [Critical,Confirmed]
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, it should be good now
<oSoMoN> sil2100, excellent, thanks!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sorry for that, and thanks for noticing it!
 * ogra_ wonders why the missing -gles rebuilds would have impact only starting with 152
<rsalveti> mako 149
<rsalveti> the build id is not in sync
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> yeah then that matches
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> rsalveti: so, the reason are missing -gles rebuilds during UITK landing?
<rsalveti> could be, I'm syncing them as we speak
<sil2100> But I made a check that's actually making sure it's not released without it
<ogra_> the "suspected" reason :)
<sil2100> Did someone skip that ;p?!
<ogra_> i think i saw a discussion about skipping it
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> BAD BAD BAD
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: ^^^
<rsalveti> :P
<sil2100> bzoltan1: did you guys skip the -gles 'twin' counter-part upload during UITK landing? ;)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: errr...
<ogra_> -queuebot/#ubuntu-ci-eng- Silos: landing-015 (bfiller) Can't build: Some projects are missing their 'twin package' uploads (e.g. their -gles counter-parts): ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles. (address-book-app, dialer-app, messaging-app, ubuntu-keyboard, ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
<ogra_> <cjwatson> I guess I can ignore that for now as it was ignored in the last (failed) build pass
<ogra_> seems that was colin
<sil2100> Ah ha!
 * bzoltan1 is thinking about a goo lie 
<ogra_> ah, dang ... i should have waited to hear the good lie first
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  I go with the sunspot activity
<Chipaca> who can unstick the ps jenkins bot? got a needs fixing because of a missing commit message, and now i'm stuck with it
<rsalveti> sil2100: bzoltan1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/0.1.50+14.10.20140724.2-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> quite a big diff
<rsalveti> should probably be what is causing the issue
<sil2100> Most probably
 * sil2100 waits for it to finish building
<sil2100> Anyway, we can build an image in the meantime I guess, as these bits anyway don't land in touch images
<sil2100> And we're almost sure that it's nothing on our side breaking it
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: the diff suppose to be big
<rsalveti> wait for the gles packages to land first
<rsalveti> otherwise the emulator image will still be broken
<elopio> sil2100: I have another meeting right now, and brendan is on holidays. So please ping me if you need something from us.
<sil2100> elopio: ok :)
<Chipaca> any chance of me getting a silo for row 35?
<Chipaca> ah, i guess there are more outstanding than silos available. sigh.
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: sil2100: ogra_: keep in mind that the UITK or any other projects have _ZERO_ autopilot tests run against the emulator
<ogra_> autopilot is overrated anyway
 * ogra_ hides from QA 
<balloons> oO
<Chipaca> ogra_: while you're hiding, ... :)
<cjwatson> bfiller: Yep, next steps are in progress, thanks
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: sil2100: built successfully at least, wait it to be published and trigger a new image
<cjwatson> ogra_: well, yeah, I figured I was just transferring the previous instruction
<cjwatson> that check should be applied on publish, not just on build
<cjwatson> I didn't realise it wasn't
<ogra_> if it notifys yu on build you dont lose time and can start the other build in parallel
<ogra_> but yeah it should block publishing additionally
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^
<cjwatson> ogra_,sil2100: Saviq ignored it before I did - https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-1-build/111/console
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i dont want to point fingers and we obviously have a flaw in the infrastructure here
<cjwatson> Yup, not pointing fingers, just suggesting whom to check with for more detailed history :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, now that silo 5 landed, can I have a silo for line 32, please?
<ogra_> you are aware that we are in traincon-0 ?
<ogra_> (only bugfixes and only after QA review, no ? )
<mterry> sil2100, did everything get tested / squared away about the mediascanner2 fix?
<ogra_> mterry, we'll build an image asap
<t1mp> Saviq: PageHeadSections was added last week
<ogra_> (with that fix)
<mterry> ogra_, cool!
<mterry> thanks
<t1mp> Saviq: are you using import Ubuntu.Components 1.1?
<ogra_> that still leves two other issues though
<Saviq> t1mp, yeah, and it's obviously working outside of the emulator...
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: thank you
<t1mp> Saviq: I added a new comment for the bug, PageHeadSections is in the Components (not the Theme as I said first)
<Saviq> t1mp, hmm, sounds like -gles UITK package isn't there?
<t1mp> uhhmm.. I don't know about the -gles package
<t1mp> bzoltan1: ^^ you were busy with that last week right?
<Saviq> rsalveti, right, I can see you just published uitk, it will fix unity8 on emulator
<rsalveti> hopefully, yeah
<Saviq> cjwatson, right, I did ignore it for that silo (as you effectively *have* to ignore it once, to build from the same source), but I completely agree that check should be there on publish (and it should check the version of the two packages)
<Saviq> (to be in sync)
<Saviq> at least the part before -ubuntu
<sil2100> Oh, and firefox crashed, lovely
<davmor2> sil2100: oh the policy things it appears that the webbrower fails to render it which is why it isn't visible on the device so that needs fixing :)
<bzoltan1> t1mp: Saviq: the problem is addressed by rsalveti and the fix is on its way.
<t1mp> rsalveti, bzoltan1 awesome :)
<ogra_> already uploaded any building
<Saviq> bzoltan1, yup, saw that, no comment on the bug though! ;P
<ogra_> it is one of the traincon-0 issues
<bzoltan1> t1mp:  not so awesome if you ask sil2100 or ogra_ :D
<Saviq> sil2100, I have to launch a private window before launching a real one in my firefox for a few weeks now
<ogra_> bzoltan1, hey, it made us find a flaw in the process ... sil2100 just needs to fix it now :)
<rsalveti> didn't yet comment on the bug because we don't yet know if that fixed or not the issue
<Saviq> rsalveti, well, at least we'd know something's happening ;)
<rsalveti> we hope it'll fix it
<rsalveti> Saviq: right, my bad, added something now
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  well... at least I would be the first one complaining about a non functional emulator image :)
<robru> sil2100, ah indeed, prepare-silo is hard-coding spreadsheet columns. Fortunately, queuebot and prepare-silo are both python and both using csv, so it should be simple to adapt my queuebot code to make prepare-silo adaptable. I'll submit a branch for that shortly.
<sil2100> robru: \o/
<robru> sil2100, ok https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/stop-hardcoding-spreadsheet-column-numbers/+merge/228540 I'll deploy this now and see how it goes ;-)
<sil2100> Wait!
<sil2100> I'm redeploying the deploy job now
<robru> lol
<sil2100> And it's having some problems o_O
<sil2100> I mean, redeploying the redeploy ;p
<sil2100> ugh
<robru> sil2100, yes that looks like a fun failure.
<davmor2> sil2100: you're redeploying the redploy of the deploy job
<robru> davmor2, this redeploy of the redeploy of the redeploy job is just a ploy! and boy is my face red...
<ogra_> sil2100, we should also avoid seed changes (or at least the accompanying meta uploads for them) during TRAINCON ... take that on your suggestion list too
<robru> sil2100, hey what's the deal with your redeploy change? my change should be orthogonal, if I just slip that in it won't hurt you will it?
<sil2100> robru: I think yes, I guess it's just a problem with authorization in jenkins o_O
<robru> sil2100, ok, gimme a sec to deploy my thing ;-)
<sil2100> Aaand since I don't see how to fix it, I think I'll just silently hack around it and worry about it some other time ;p
<sil2100> (just don't tell anyone!)
<robru> sil2100, wait, where does it ask me what branch to deploy from?
<sil2100> robru: soooo, for that, hah, you need to wait! Since it failed redeploying the jenkins job ;)
<sil2100> robru: but you want to redeploy prod, right?
<robru> sil2100, ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ogra_> just redeploy it then
<sil2100> Or preprod first?
<robru> sil2100, I want to deploy it right to prod, since it's the prepare-job
<sil2100> robru: if you want to use preprod, then give me a moment to modify the jenkins job manually ;p
<robru> sil2100, i can only test it by assigning silos for people
<sil2100> robru: so, merge in your merge into lp:cupstream2distro and redeploy prod ;)
<robru> sil2100, oh.... ok
<robru> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/deploy-citrain/74/console you broke it good. anyways I pushed to trunk
<sil2100> Yeah, don't use deploypreprod now ;p SInce it's no longer a bool!
<sil2100> Changing this right now
<sil2100> Just check 'deploy prod' and you're fine ;)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: robru: i could land the next round of the QtCreator tomorrow moring if I get a new silo for line36
<robru> bzoltan1, ok, we've lost the ability to assign silos at the moment, one sec
<sil2100> robru: so, is your branch in trunk right now?
<robru> sil2100, yes
<robru> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/deploy-citrain/76/console yeah I dunno what you did there
<sil2100> robru: since if yes, you can just deploy with DEPLOY_PROD_CITRAIN and it should pull in trunk
<sil2100> Uh
<sil2100> Typo..?
<sil2100> Wait
<sil2100> AH
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Wait, something's not right
<sil2100> Ah, ok, nvm
<oSoMoN> sil2100, robru: sorry if I sound insistent… could I have a silo for line 32 ? it’s going to require thorough testing, so the sooner I get the silo, the better. Thanks!
<sil2100> robru: give me one last moment ;)
<robru> sil2100, http://bit.ly/1nzypmn ;-)
<robru> oSoMoN, yep, citrain broke, we're working on it
<sil2100> robru: need to override the parent of citrain prod, as it's pointing to preprod now by default ;p
<oSoMoN> ah, ok
<oSoMoN> good luck with that
<sil2100> robru: ok, should be ok now ;)
<sil2100> robru: redeployed now
<robru> sil2100, the deploy log doesn't show that it pulled my commit
<sil2100> robru: it pulled it in the cyphermox job ;p
<robru> awesome
<sil2100> robru: as I had to do a bzr pull --remember to force the lp:cupstream2distro parent
<sil2100> I might just change that in preprod to use it explicitly
<sil2100> But I didn't want to throw junk commits again
<robru> sil2100, ah I see now
<robru> sil2100, lawl, my commit was broken, good thing I pushed it to trunk.
<sil2100> :O
<sil2100> Don't worry, we're breaking the train so much today that no one cares anymore!
<sil2100> Just take a bus everyone!
<robru> sil2100, ok, fixed in trunk and redeployed
<robru> oSoMoN, ok, you got silo 2
<robru> sil2100, yeah, CI Bus, that's the next thing. Then the one after that will be called CI Thrown Under The Bus.
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: ogra_: do you have a broken emulator with the unity8 failure?
<sil2100> haha
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> sil2100, ok so the prepare job seems to be able to prepare with my column-number-agnostic code, I'm going to brutalize the spreadsheet now, already made a backup copy
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<sil2100> robru: good luck! I'll just close my eyes and go write the e-mail now
<robru> oSoMoN, you're welcome!
<robru> sil2100, cover me, I'm going in! ;-)
<sil2100> robru: the preprod mention-branch-to-deploy-from seems to work, so at least that ;p
 * sil2100 just tested
<robru> sil2100, great
<robru> ^^ apologies, bot is responding to me screwing up the spreadsheet
<robru> bzoltan1, you got silo 5
<mhr3> what happened to the spreadsheet?
<mhr3> all the silo links disappeared
<robru> mhr3, MUAHAHAHAHAHAH
<robru> mhr3, silo links are at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=
<robru> mhr3, spreadsheet doesn't scale, since we're soon going to double the number of silos for RTM
<mhr3> robru, oh, so it's official removal?
<robru> mhr3, yep
<mhr3> would be nice to announce beforehand :P
<robru> mhr3, I'm just about to make the announcement, literally making the change right now
<mhr3> but i'm not going to cry, the dashboard is so much better
<robru> sil2100, do you have any idea why SOME of the cells in column C say #REF? the error is 'unknown sheet name' but the formula does not reference any sheet name, very mysterious
<mhr3> robru, so how are we going to set the tested state?
<robru> sil2100, oh nm, it's indirect from the other formula, i got it
<robru> mhr3, there's a new column in the Pending tab
<mhr3> aaah, i need to scroll now :P
<robru> mhr3, knock your font size down or something... trust me this will be better than having to find the 40'th silo tab when you want to mark testing:done... now it's all on one screen
<sil2100> ;p
 * sil2100 was supposed to have a half-day sick off, but that didn't really happen much
<sil2100> Time to EOD!
<sil2100> robru: good to see you found the problem :)
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sil2100, goodnight!
<bzoltan1> pmcgowan: rsalveti: Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1349444 I have commented it.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349444 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[emulator] unity8 fails to start since image 152 (mako 149)." [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> robru, icanhas reconfigure on silo 6 please? we added ubuntu-touch-meta as a new source package
<robru> Saviq, sure one sec
<robru> Saviq, ok it's going
<Saviq> robru, great, can you upload http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/touch-meta.tar to it please
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: TRAINCON-0. The Spreadsheet is being massively ripped apart, please have patience. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> Saviq, done
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): also robru | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: TRAINCON-0. The Spreadsheet is being massively ripped apart, please have patience. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> ok, gonna test some stuff, please ignore queuebot for a few minutes here
<dobey> anyone know how to recover from http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7886982/ when trying to build something in sbuild? it's causing the chroot to not get updated and thus a failure :-/
<robru> dobey, not sure about that specific case, but sometimes 'apt-get -f install' is helpful
<robru> dobey, to the point that I often find myself writing code like 'apt-get dist-upgrade --yes || apt-get -f install' when doing chrooty type things.
<robru> ^^ disregard queuebot
<dobey> robru: right. but how do i tell sbuild to do that? :)
<robru> dobey, dunno about sbuild, sorry. just seen it with vagrant images and such
<mvo_> dobey: you hit a apt bug
<dobey> s/you/sbuild/ :)
<mvo_> dobey: bug #1347721
<sergiusens> robru: landing of 001 is ready; I set to yes in the "pending" view I recently discovered, but it's taking longer than usual to update the dashboard
<ubot5> bug 1347721 in apt (Ubuntu) "Saucy -> Trusty upgrade failed: procps fails to configure" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347721
<sergiusens> oh and the status on spreadsheet is still "packages built"
<robru> sergiusens, yeah I'm breaking the spreadsheet literally as we speak
<dobey> mvo_: so, what? just rm -rf things and runs mk-sbuild again?
<sergiusens> robru: ok, fwiw; silo one is ready to publish
<davmor2> Saviq: Nothing is more broken with your silo 006 and somethings are fixed \o/
<robru> sergiusens, ok thanks, will get to it shortly
<mvo_> dobey: yeah, its just a transient failure
<mvo_> dobey: it does not cope with the new "init" package, I'm working on a fix, but its unfortuately non-trivial
<dobey> mvo_: what do i rm -rf exactly? sbuild is a bit of a black box for me still :-/
<mvo_> dobey: it should be in /var/lib/schroot/chroots/ somewhere
<dobey> mvo_: hrmm, i don't have that chroots directory...
<dobey> oh wait, nevermind
<rsalveti> ogra_: robru: did we trigger a new image already?
<robru> rsalveti, i didn't
<mvo_> dobey: ok, I think I found the bug, if all goes well I upload later tonight
<rsalveti> guess we can trigger one then, as ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles landed in release
<robru> rsalveti, cool, you want to do it or should i?
<rsalveti> robru: let me trigger this one, never used the web interface
<robru> rsalveti, heh, ok
<robru> rsalveti, i found it not super intuitive but if you just read it you can figure it out
<dobey> mvo_: cool. thanks for the help
<rsalveti> in theory I did the right thing hehe
<mvo_> dobey: no problem :)
<robru> rsalveti, yep, looks so
<rsalveti> still not showing up at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/ but that might take a few still
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 155 building (started: 20140728 18:50) ===
<robru> wooop wooop, ok I need to grab some grub, bbl
<pmcgowan> robru, rsalveti did mediascanner fix already land?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: afaik, yes
<pmcgowan> cool
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yeah apparently they want ToyKeeper to test it as she might not break it so much,  I think they don't know her skills :D
<ToyKeeper> Oh, that landed in 155?
<ToyKeeper> I thought it might not land until 156.
<ToyKeeper> (also, thought I had a few more hours before that needed to start)
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, the commit logs don't seem to update along with the image... gotta wait for that to be manually updated I guess.
<ToyKeeper> (so I've been testing sort of in the dark due to being in the wrong time zone)
<fginther> kalikiana, lp:ubuntu-push-qml  is not setup for ci
<fginther> kalikiana, oops. that should be *now setup* for ci
<robru> alexabreu, ^ so you should probably make sure that the name you put in column B matches your IRC name so that the bot pings you properly
<alex-abreu> robru, or the opposite
<alex-abreu> thx
<robru> alex-abreu, hehe, no worries
<alex-abreu> robru, can you reconf for me?
<robru> alex-abreu, yes ;-)
<oSoMoN> robru, where did all the silo tabs vanish?
<robru> oSoMoN, well, I deleted them, see my announcement on ubuntu-phone
 * oSoMoN goes read his e-mail
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): also robru | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: TRAINCON-0. The Spreadsheet has been massively rearranged, please see email on ubuntu-phone list for details. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
 * Chipaca grovels for a silo
<robru> Chipaca, ONLY BUGFIXES!!!!!!!11!!11!eleven!!!
<oSoMoN> robru, this dashboard looks so much better than the spreadsheet, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN, you're welcome!
<Chipaca> robru: well... does that mean i've got to cherry pick a bugfix?
<robru> oSoMoN, you still need the spreadsheet to initiate the request and mark testing:done. but all the jenkins jobs can be triggered from the spreadsheet
<robru> i mean the dashboard
<robru> Chipaca, it means I'm not landing any features today! is your thing a mixture of features and fixes?
 * Chipaca looks at the changelog
<Chipaca> robru: yes :-(
<Chipaca> it can wait, i guess?
<robru> Chipaca, yeah, we're in lockdown right now, only fixes can land.
<robru> Chipaca, feel free to build in silo but I won't publish today
<Chipaca> robru: i'll get it ready and tested, but won't ask for landing until traincon is >0
<robru> Chipaca, ok thx
<Chipaca> yeah, that's what i wanted :)
<Chipaca> robru: thanks!
<robru> Chipaca, you're welcome
<Chipaca> ooh, only 1 silo remaining. Maybe I'll sell mine on ebay instead.
<robru> Chipaca, SILOS ARE NON TRANSFERRABLE!!!!
<robru> ;-)
<Chipaca> robru: we can go 50/50
<cjwatson> dobey: for future reference you didn't need to rm.  'sbuild-update -udc utopic-amd64', then when it fails, 'schroot -c source:utopic-amd64 -u root' and in that shell 'apt-get -f install; apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ToyKeeper> Woot.  Don't try to answer a call during the initial welcome setup wizard process.
<ToyKeeper> Instead of 'accept' and 'decline', the buttons should be labelled 'fail' and 'fail'.
<Chipaca> ToyKeeper: not "fail" and "fail harder"? I am disappoint.
<dobey> cjwatson: hmm, ok
<ToyKeeper> robru: Whatever changed in image 155, it didn't fix mediascanner.
<robru> ToyKeeper, ok, thanks for testing!
<ToyKeeper> No local media shows up in the scopes, and the music app just crashes on startup.
<ToyKeeper> The gallery app can see photos and videos...  but it still sucks at actually playing the videos.
<ToyKeeper> If it's alright, I think I'll wait for image 156 before I do more detailed tests.
<ToyKeeper> robru: However, if a mediascanner crash file would be useful, I have one.
<robru> ToyKeeper, yes, that's probably a thing that we want.
<robru> ogra_, do we know who was working on mediascanner? so we can flog them?
<slangasek> beatings will continue until mediascanner improves?
<slangasek> there don't appear to be any recent changes to mediascanner itself
<slangasek> there does appear to be an upload of the mediascanner package by xnox, stuck in proposed since May
<cjwatson> mediascanner2 I think
<slangasek> ah, ok
<slangasek> robru, ToyKeeper: https://errors.ubuntu.com/?period=day&pkg_arch=armhf may be useful
<slangasek> as mediascanner2.0 is listed as the top crasher there
<ToyKeeper> I've never actually gotten whoopsie to upload any crash dumps, even when whoopsie-upload-all asks it to.
<slangasek> and rumors of phones non-backtraceability have been greatly exaggerated
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: is that something you have time to dig into today?  I don't want to distract you if you're working on something else, but we need to get to the bottom of issues with whoopsie not uploading
<slangasek> plars, josepht: ^^ I wasn't aware of any issues that would break whoopsie-upload-all, were you?
<slangasek> anyway, that backtrace on errors has a very suggestive error message
<slangasek>         msg = {static npos = <optimized out>, _M_dataplus = {<std::allocator<char>> = {<__gnu_cxx::new_allocator<char>> = {<No data fields>}, <No data fields>}, _M_p = 0x84b424 "Could not look up user name: Permission denied"}}
<ToyKeeper> FWIW, http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-07-28/_usr_bin_mediascanner-service-2.0.32011.crash.bz2  is from image 155.
<slangasek> who's putting money on this being related to the NSS changes
<cjwatson> EACCES from getpwuid, hmm
<cjwatson> ME
<slangasek> I think this mediascanner crash entirely explains the smoketest regressions too, doesn't it?
<ahayzen> robru, FYI Jussi Pakkanen and James Henstridge work on mediascanner2
<slangasek> all of which were related to pictures not showing up in places
<slangasek> so mediascanner is confined
<ahayzen> ...thts who i contact when we need features for music-app anyway...
<slangasek> do we have an apparmor policy that allows /var/lib/nssextrawhatever?
<cjwatson> there was just an apparmor upload fixing that
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> do we have crashes postdating it?
<slangasek> then should this be fixed when that lands?
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/2.8.96~2541-0ubuntu2
<cjwatson> which means 156 might well fix this
 * slangasek nods
<cjwatson> buildlog says it has 2.8.96~2541-0ubuntu2
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: cjwatson and I think the mediascanner crash is fixed in 156; please let us know if it looks otherwise to you
<ToyKeeper> If we build 156 early I'd be happy to test it sooner.
<cjwatson> it's almost built
<cjwatson> wait, hmm
<pmcgowan> you mean 155?
<cjwatson> now I'm confused
<pmcgowan> 155 is still building afaik
<pmcgowan> with those two fixes for blockers
<cjwatson> right, so I'm confused about what ToyKeeper said about 155
<pmcgowan> me too
<ToyKeeper> Gah, you're right.  I misread the imgbot notification as built instead of building.
<cjwatson> ok, so slangasek and I think the mediascanner2 crash is fixed in *155* :-)
<pmcgowan> should be done soonish
<slangasek> oh
<ToyKeeper> Too many fires burning all at once today.
<robru> slangasek, oh is that fixed now? sweet
<slangasek> well, I thnk we don't know
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: you said http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-07-28/_usr_bin_mediascanner-service-2.0.32011.crash.bz2 is definitely from image 155?
<ToyKeeper> slangasek: No, it's from 154.  I was just getting ahead of myself.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> in that case, we await your re-testing :)
<cjwatson> robru: I'm fairly sure it will at minimum shift the problem to the next thing along :-)
<ToyKeeper> I saw imgbot's notification and reflashed and tested before I noticed it said 'building' instead of 'done'.
<robru> oh right
<pmcgowan> ToyKeeper, no worries
<robru> hehe
<pmcgowan> I was just checking for it myself
<veebers> robru: query, libautopilot-qt silo, the 'needs sign-off' is related to traincon-0?
<cjwatson> yes
<robru> veebers, yep
<robru> veebers, so you'll need ToyKeeper to approve that your silo doesn't break anything before I can release that
<veebers> robru, cjwatson: I guess it doesn't count that I set testing to yes yesterday before your Monday right ;-)
<josepht> slangasek: I'm not aware of any issues that would break whoopsie-upload-all either
<veebers> robru: ack
<slangasek> josepht: ok
<veebers> ToyKeeper: If you have a moment, can I work with you to get that done?
<slangasek> josepht: do you have time to work with ToyKeeper to track down whatever she's seeing?
<ToyKeeper> veebers: Possibly, but image 155 should be done any moment now and that needs to get tested ASAP.  Could we try after 155 is built?
<veebers> ToyKeeper: for instance I have this testing report I did with the gatekeeper: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7880920/
<veebers> ToyKeeper: sure thing
<veebers> thanks :-)
<ToyKeeper> josepht: I haven't investigated much yet; I didn't even know about whoopsie-upload-all until last week.
<ToyKeeper> josepht: It could have been a transient thing; it looks like my crashes just uploaded, using 154 as a base image.
<ToyKeeper> When I tried last week, I couldn't get it to send anything at all.  But that was like ten images ago.
<plars> slangasek: I've had some success with the latest version of whoopsie with the workarounds in place. I know it's been very hit-or-miss in the past though
<plars> hopefully the recent fixes will improve the situation
<bzoltan1> robru: The silo5 is still chewing on the powerpc build when I am finished with my testings. The package in the silo has a simple change in the debian/control file, so it will require a semigod's ack :) Otherwise the package is good to go.
<tvoss> robru, hey there :) can I get a silo for line 37?
<robru> tvoss, hm, conflicts with 6...
<tvoss> kgunn, hey there :)
<tvoss> kgunn, do you have an eta for silo 6 handy?
<bzoltan1> robru: Is there a chance to kick a powerpc builder to pick up this build? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+build/6219308 Not so long time ago I had to wait like 10 hours just for that pointless powerpc builder.
<kgunn> tvoss: i'd like to call it done and land it right now
<kgunn> Saviq: ^
<kgunn> ?
<kgunn> greybacks not around but it sure seems ready from my testing
<robru> kgunn, nope, not landing 6 during TRAINCON-0 unfortunately
<kgunn> tvoss: ^ well, i guess there's always tomorrow
<robru> bzoltan1, not sure. fginther do we know how to bump the priority on builds? ^^ (see bzoltan1's message)
<robru> kgunn, tvoss: wait so what's up? am I overriding the conflict so tvoss can have a silo?
<kgunn> dunno, i assume tvoss wants to touch something i have in silo6 and he's being nice :)
<kgunn> just asking
<fginther> robru, that would have to go through IS if anyone were able to do anything about it
<bzoltan1> fginther: robru:  I am just totally confused why on earth we do not switch off these powerpc build... if you add up all the hours, days we wait for them the result is way much more than it would take to fix dozens of serious regression. That is called bad investment.
<robru> kgunn, yeah, he's got a platform-api branch
<tvoss> kgunn, yup, exactly. Got a platform-api bugfix in 6
<robru> bzoltan1, yeah I dunno either, not my call though... i don't even know who controls that
<kgunn> robru:  so silo6 technically also fixes a blocker
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1349362
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349362 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Powerdown Dialog appear on waking the phone" [Critical,In progress]
<robru> kgunn, yeah but that issue is whitelisted since we know that fix is coming. today is the day we slam on the breaks, stop all big landings, and only land small/medium sized fixes
<fginther> bzoltan1, I don't have a good answer for that either. I'm assume it's possible to selectively disable architectures for a PPA
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Ah, sweet.  I ran into that bug about once every 10 to 15 minutes.  Good to hear it's ready to land.
<kgunn> robru: this is bad logic and puts pain on me....the amount of testing i have to do for silo6 is huge
<bzoltan1> fginther: who to ask to disable the powerpc for all Silos for all projects?
<robru> kgunn, yeah this TRAINCON stuff comes straight from asac.
<kgunn> and so every time some little thing gets fixed in unity8, platform-api, ubuntu-system-settings etc
<bzoltan1> fginther: it is totally pointless
<kgunn> robru: we could make the same argument for platform-api...we know a fix is coming, so white list
<josepht> ToyKeeper: if you encounter whoopsie not uploading again let me know and I'll be happy to dig into it further
<kgunn> robru: not blaming you...its just not sensible
<robru> kgunn, the difference is, tvoss' branch is small, just one fix. your silo is huge and touches many things and has a big potential for regressions
<kgunn> i was ready to land fri morning alredy
<kgunn> olli: ^ this isn't sensible
<ToyKeeper> josepht: I think I must have simply discovered it at a bad time.  Seems fine today.
<olli> kgunn, otp
<fginther> bzoltan1, I would start with sil2100 and perhaps slangasek and cjwatson.
<robru> bzoltan1, fginther: it won't be sil2100. slangasek and cjwatson are good people to ask though
<robru> slangasek is even supposed to be around at this time... ;-)
<kgunn> bzoltan1: good luck with that one :)
 * kgunn recalls powerpc with xmir
 * bzoltan1 will this circle just for pleasure
<bzoltan1> run
<fginther> kgunn, do you recall the context? Is this just a matter of we're gating on all supported architectures?
<robru> fginther, yeah I think so. the archive prevents you from regressing on arches, so if you ever built on powerpc, you have to always build on it for the rest of time
<kgunn> yep
<bzoltan1> robru:  and that is what i call waste of time
<robru> bzoltan1, I dunno, we might want to run uitk on a G3 one day.
<bzoltan1> robru:  this build is for the QtCreator's plugin
<robru> bzoltan1, yeah, I'd feel bad if all those pre-intel mac users couldn't run it ;-)
<bzoltan1> robru:  a strictly desktop component
<bzoltan1> robru: that would be horrible ... If one, a single SDK user shows up with a powerpc environment i will buy a PC to her.
<robru> bzoltan1, just kidding, yeah I've wanted to shut off powerpc for a while. intel macs came out 9 years ago, I don't even know of any modern computers using powerpc.
<robru> kgunn, so what's happening with tvoss's landing? we're waiting for olli to step in and make a call here?
<bzoltan1> robru:  well, I switched off my alpha server just few years ago :) after like 5y uptime ... So I can imagine all kind of crazy people
<tvoss> robru, okay, let kgunn proceed, but I would appreciate a silo to get some testing mileage
<tvoss> robru, I will take care of merging trunk after 6 landed
<robru> tvoss, ok then
<olli> robru, kgunn, tvoss, reading backlog
<tvoss> robru, thank you :)
<robru> tvoss, you're welcome
<kgunn> tvoss: thanks...
<tvoss> kgunn, yw
<ToyKeeper> ... I still have an 13-year-old off-brand Tivo clone running as my home router / firewall / name server / email server.  But it's at least x86-based.
<kgunn> olli: point is, i think i found a bug with our traincon....complex stuff (e.g. touches multiple things)
<kgunn> can get caught in a "i tested, its ok" "sorry that changed, rebuild pls" vortex
<robru> olli, ok so the current status is that kgunn and tvoss have conflicting silos (that is, they each have a silo that contains a different build of platform-api). tvoss' one is a small fix, where kgunn's is a huge landing that touches many bits. normally we'd give tvoss priority here because his landing is smaller, but kgunn is saying that tvoss' landing will cause him a lot of retesting headache. normally I could just do kgunn's release, but we're in
<robru> this asac-mandated TRAINCON-0 state which means no big landings can get through.
<ToyKeeper> Traincon is definitely far from perfect.  I'd be happy about any improvements you can come up with.
<ToyKeeper> With any luck, traincon 0 might end within like 20 minutes of 155 finishing its build.
<ToyKeeper> BTW, it doesn't normally take this long to build, right?
<olli> robru, so when TRAINCON-0 clears tomorrow (as it looks atm) I think we should queue the silos that require more retesting first
<robru> ToyKeeper, yeah it should have built by now. usually it's around 1.5 hours
<kgunn> olli: consider small changes, have small amount of tests, large changes have large amount of testing
<robru> olli, oh for sure, kgunn can be first in line when traincon is over
<olli> if tvoss' change is comparatively small / less complex then I think it's fair to put the retest burden on him
<olli> kgunn, are you asking to get in during traincon?
<kgunn> olli: can i  :)
<olli> did you?
<kgunn> olli: well it does fix a whitelisted-blocker, and we are tested
<kgunn> may we ?
<olli> robru, what else is keeping us in traincon-0 atm?
<olli> iirc, it was the whitelisted shutdown dialog bug, the emulator bug and music scanner
<robru> olli, just https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1349444 according to the last landing mail. if that's the case then 155 should fix it, as soon as that's done building any second now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349444 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles (Ubuntu) "[emulator] unity8 fails to start since image 152 (mako 149)." [Critical,In progress]
<olli> robru, do you have an ETA for the fix?
<olli> rsalveti, ^
<robru> olli, dunno, image should be done building any minute now
<robru> olli, so, ETA: "any minute now" ;-)
<rsalveti> olli: fix is already available, just waiting the latest image
<olli> rsalveti, k
<robru> rsalveti, I noticed the iso tracker no longer indicates a build is in progress, I guess that means it's pretty close to done.
<robru> tvoss, you got silo 1 btw (please build)
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> the cdimage side is done already for quite a few https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/
<robru> rsalveti, I tried ubuntu-device-flash and it just came up with 154.
<rsalveti> probably waiting the system-image import
<olli> robru, so, I think re qtcomp / tvoss' platform api change... it's all good, get 155 out, then qtcomp, then tvoss' fix as discussed initially... sorry, had to catch up a bit
<robru> olli, ok, sounds like a good plan, thx
<tvoss> robru, my ci train spreadsheet is missing tabs for silos ...
<robru> tvoss, ;-)
<robru> tvoss, there's an email in ubuntu-phone explaining it
<kgunn> olli: robru tvoss ...thanks...sorry about being a whiner, i just felt like groundhog day on testing qtcomp
<robru> kgunn, no worries, I see big silos get stuck like that all the time, it's not just you
 * tvoss hugs kgunn
 * kgunn just realizes groundhog day might not translate.... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/
<tvoss> robru, got the subject line handy?
<ToyKeeper> Good movie.
<robru> tvoss, uh, "ANNOUNCING: ..." sent by me, like just hours ago
<popey> where is image #155 ?
<popey> it strarted building hours ago
<popey> also started
<robru> tvoss, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09202.html
<robru> popey, lol
<kgunn> obviously there's your problem...strarting and starting at the same time :)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): also robru | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<popey> it's usually 1.5 hours, but it's over 2 hours now
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 155 DONE (finished: 20140728 21:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/155.changes ===
<popey> wat
<robru> woop woop!
<ToyKeeper> ... and flashing.
<popey> ogra_: tapping the notification in #154 works again
<robru> rsalveti, you able to test that 155 fixes the emulator? I don't have the emulator set up at the moment
<rsalveti> yup, give me a minute
<robru> rsalveti, sweet thanks
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: fginther: robru: I have heard from IS that  the powerpc builders are currently chewing through gcc, eglibc and libreoffice.. so it might take days before some of the actual builds are picked up.
<bzoltan1> robru: rsalveti: I have tested the package on an emulator
<bzoltan1> robru: rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1349444/comments/6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349444 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles (Ubuntu) "[emulator] unity8 fails to start since image 152 (mako 149)." [Critical,In progress]
<robru> bzoltan1, is that a typo? we just built image 155 minutes ago. at most you could have tested image 154, not 157.
<bzoltan1> robru:  that is what my fresh emulator said about itself
<robru> rsalveti, are the x86 image numbers out of sync with the arm ones?
<rsalveti> robru: yup
<robru> rsalveti, ah ok
<rsalveti> we need to build just for armhf a few times
<robru> bzoltan1, nm then
<rsalveti> so they can be in sync again
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<ToyKeeper> ... four crash dumps so far right after flashing, before I even got to see the setup wizard.
<rsalveti> yeah, same here for the emulator
<rsalveti> setup wizard not even showing up =\
 * pmcgowan pauses download
<ToyKeeper> I'm still waiting for that, watching to see what happens.
<rsalveti> ouch, something bad is going on in here
<ToyKeeper> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_url-dispatcher_update-directory.32011.crash, _usr_bin_system-settings-wizard.32011.crash, _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash, _usr_bin_maliit-server.32011.crash
<ToyKeeper> (in that order)
<rsalveti> yeah, got the same ones with the emulator here
<rsalveti> with the x86 one
<davmor2> rsalveti pmcgowan 155  looks like it has the same ota issue that 150 had
<rsalveti> everything is broken lol
<pmcgowan> how did so many new packages land?
<ToyKeeper> Let's see if second boot is any better...
<davmor2> rsalveti I think it is the user permissions again like 150
<rsalveti> right, but how
<rsalveti> new lightdm?
<pmcgowan> we got nw apparmors
<pmcgowan> new
<pmcgowan> new upstart
<rsalveti> no DENIED in syslog
<rsalveti> let me open the crash file
<davmor2> rsalveti I think that there was a better fix for the temp work around and that might of landed
<fginther> bzoltan1, days? good lord
<bzoltan1> fginther: I git my build's score bumped, but see how long it takes for other silos to pick up a powerpc build.
<ToyKeeper> robru: So, it looks like a big "no" for promoting 155.
<robru> ungh
<robru> mine's still flashing
<davmor2> Toykeeper: +1 for the no promotion
<ToyKeeper> Image 155 can't even boot to a user interface.
<bzoltan1> fginther:  like the silo10 with the autopilot ... it was startd on 24th and finished on 25th
<olli> so, how did that stuff creep in?
<pmcgowan> robru, why did so many packages get added to the image, direct from archive?
<robru> pmcgowan, i... what? image builds always pull the latest stuff from the archive
<pmcgowan> hard to manage a traincon that way
<pmcgowan> lets see what actually broke it
<robru> pmcgowan, we don't control the archive. image builds were always snapshots of the archive.
<pmcgowan> understood
<davmor2> Toykeeper can you do a fresh install and see if it works then please that would confirm the thought that it is the permissions
<ToyKeeper> ... hence why there has been talk of a distro fork (of sorts) for the phone.
<pmcgowan> yes it is coming
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: This *was* a fresh install.
<davmor2> ouch
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: yeah, seems something with either hybris or android is broken
<rsalveti> checking to see what is going on
<robru> davmor2, how fresh is fresh? I'm flashing with u-d-f, but not using --bootstrap
<ToyKeeper> ubuntu-device-flash --developer-mode --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed --device=$MODEL $REVARGS --bootstrap
<robru> kgunn, so I guess we're not releasing 6 at the moment
<davmor2> robru Toykeeper already did it
<rsalveti> ricmm: around?
<robru> davmor2, ah, she did the bootstrap even, alright then
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Indeed, bad news.  :(  We could potentially try it on 154...  but it probably still couldn't land until whatever broke 155 is fixed.
<kgunn> robru: right...i'll bide my time until there's an image
<robru> kgunn, still I guess we're sticking with the plan to make tvoss wait for you though
<tvoss> robru, fine with me
<robru> tvoss, ok cool
<davmor2> 😥rsalveti ah I wonder if they added the permissions fix in the android layer?
 * kgunn is going to start the "tvoss is cooler than cool" club
<rsalveti> nothing changed in the android layer though
<tvoss> kgunn, I might start annoying you tomorrow, though :)
<rsalveti> and latest android was already using latest libhybris
<kgunn> tvoss: perfectly understandable
<pmcgowan> lightdm did change as well
<robru> davmor2, ToyKeeper and whoever else is feeling helpful: I guess we need to reflash 154, install packages one at a time until we reproduce the issue, to identify what broke. can we coordinate who tests which packages to make it go faster?
<olli> <officespacemode>yeah seriously kgunn, if you could stop blocking other people that'd be great... </>
<davmor2> robru rsalveti already did looks like android hybris
<rsalveti> checking android nothing changed in that area though
<rsalveti> but I'm getting an issue when calling eglCreateWindowSurface
<rsalveti> really weird
<ToyKeeper> ... and flashing 154 again.
<davmor2> yeap that sounds similar to the issue I had on 150 when the permissions failed
<rsalveti> yeah, wonder if lightdm
<davmor2> rsalveti^
<rsalveti> let me update 154
<kgunn> olli: yeah, gonna have to ask you stop blocking people saturday, and go ahead and make plans to stop blocking on sunday too...yeah, that'd be great
<rsalveti> I landed 2 things, a new android respin that only affects the emulator and changes in the initrd itself, that I tested with every device before pushing
<rsalveti> so it could either be the initrd changes or lightdm, I'd guess
<olli> kgunn :)
<davmor2> guys I need to get off
<josepht> famous last words
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, whatcha gonna try first? I am rebooting 154
<rsalveti> updated 154, then copied over the new initrd, worked fine
<rsalveti> might be a first boot issue with the current lightdm package
 * pmcgowan suspects lightdm
<bzoltan1> robru: I am done with the silo5, it is a fairly trivial diff compareto the last release, but will require a spcial ack as it is changing the control file.  Would you push it forward so it lands before zbenjamin wakes up in about 8 hours?
<robru> bzoltan1, hmmmm
<robru> hang on
<bzoltan1> robru: is something wrong?
<robru> bzoltan1, do you have bug references for those branches?
<bzoltan1> robru: yes, for one of the MRs I have added the bug number
<robru> bzoltan1, yeah, we just built an image so broken it doesn't built, and we're in the middle of TRAINCON-0, it's not a good time to just be landing things
<ToyKeeper> Can I just apt-get install the new lightdm to test?
<robru> it doesn't boot
<robru> ToyKeeper, I think so, just reboot ;-)
<bzoltan1> robru:  I have a desktop component landing
<robru> bzoltan1, oh right, sorry
<robru> ok
<bzoltan1> robru:  it has nothing to with the image, luckily  :) That is why  I am so calm here with my little QtCreator
<ToyKeeper> ... apt-get update takes forever sometimes.
<robru> barry, infinity, kenvandine: anybody around for an easy packaging ack? just a couple lines: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1+14.10.20140728.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<ricmm> rsalveti: whats up?
<rsalveti> ricmm: thought the nativebuffer changes could have caused the issue, but previous android already had it included
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: days?  nonsense, and fwiw exaggeration like that tends to make me ignore things.  your build is done anyway.
<rsalveti> latest image is failing because eglcreatesurface is giving up
<rsalveti> when mir starts
<ricmm> rsalveti: ok, doubt it tho, I didnt break ABI, just removed the broken overloaded constructor
<rsalveti> yeah
<ricmm> rsalveti: that sounds bad
<rsalveti> still investigating
<ricmm> bad enough to be a simple thing
<ricmm> rsalveti: whats the package delta?
<pmcgowan> there seems to be a new gcc, libstdc too
<rsalveti> ricmm: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/155.changes + android rebuild + new initrd
<ricmm> rsalveti: a permissions regression? app armor perhaps
<bzoltan1> cjwatson:  my exaggeration was a straight quote from the #is channel and I did check few silos and yes I found exaple for build that started on day k and finished on day k+1 and yes it did happen to me some days ago that I had to queue for 10 hours just to start a build on powerpc.
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: https://launchpad.net/builders/ shows the queue time.
<cjwatson> (which is an approximation, but not a terrible one.)
<rsalveti> ricmm: probably
<rsalveti> 154 + android and initrd from 155 still works fine
<rsalveti> will try updating the image before booting it
<jdstrand> today's apparmor should not have anything to do with mir surface creation
<ToyKeeper> A lightdm upgrade didn't break anything, AFAICT.
<ToyKeeper> ... trying apparmor.
<jdstrand> it simply added rules so mediascanner could access the libnss-extrausers files
<rsalveti> wonder if this might be a first boot only issue
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: I tried two boots with 155, no luck either time.
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: but did you flash clean or updated over ota?
<ToyKeeper> Flashed clean.
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> wonder if ota will work
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: I was queuing for 3 hours for this build and I got a builder by being bumped. If I do not ask for it it would have taken  much more.
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: davmor2 did ota and his first boot failed.  Not sure about the second.
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: but not days.
<slangasek> plars: however, the workarounds are unrelated to whoopsie-upload-all, aren't they?  I thought they only related to whoopsie+inotify problems
<cjwatson> deej was quite obviously speaking loosely, not giving a precise estimate
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: as I said I was told that
<cjwatson> deej was quite obviously speaking loosely, not giving a precise estimate
<cjwatson> perhaps this is a language issue
<cjwatson> "could be days" -> diiom
<cjwatson> idiom
<ToyKeeper> Apparmor alone didn't break the boot either...  trying several more related packages.
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: Of course, given that qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu only has reverse-dependencies on amd64/armhf/i386, it's within your power to limit the set of architectures it builds on.
<bzoltan1> cjwatson:  sorry, english is only my third language, I did take the "it could take days" literally
<robru> hm, image 154 + lightdm booted fine
<rsalveti> there are a bunch more packages though
<robru> rsalveti, what should I try next? any likely candidates in mind?
<ToyKeeper> robru: And image 154 + lightdm + apparmor booted fine too.
<ricmm> robru: did you try rolling back the archive's stdc?
<robru> ricmm, didn't "roll back" anything, just flashed down to 154 and now I'm selectively updating.
<robru> ricmm, so if there was a stdc update in 155 then yes, otherwise no ;-)
<ToyKeeper> I just installed a bunch of other apparmor-related libs...  and still no boot issues.
<ricmm> robru: upgrade libstdc
<robru> ricmm, ok, i'll try that next
<ricmm> that'd be a good test
<ToyKeeper> I'm trying upstart next.
<robru> ToyKeeper, i just did upstart, still rebooting though
<robru> ToyKeeper, boots fine with new upstart
<ToyKeeper> After that was going to be libstdc++6
<rsalveti> 154 then updated everything, including android and initrd, and it worked fin
<rsalveti> wtf
<robru> rsalveti, ugh
<ricmm> cute
<plars> slangasek: whoopsie-upload-all can't really do anything I think, until the whoopsie daemon has done it's job. But I don't have a deep understanding of that process. Brian would know more
<ToyKeeper> plars: w-u-l just tells whoopsie to upload everything when it gets the chance, if I understand correctly.  It does none of the work itself.
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> rsalveti, robru: ok, so what changed that's *not* part of one of the packages in the image? livecd-rootfs?
<slangasek> stgraber: ^^ did mvo's changes for the system-image server image land?
<rsalveti> slangasek: in theory, yeah
<rsalveti> (livecd)
<robru> slangasek, there can be changes not in packages?
<ToyKeeper> Has anyone looked at the image build log?  Maybe there was a reason it took so long...
<slangasek> robru: the build infrastructure itself
<plars> ToyKeeper: yeah, from a ci perspective, the whole thing is too asynchronous. We really would rather have a way to say "there's a crash file that showed up, upload it NOW" at the end of the job
<slangasek> robru: here's another angle - download the actual system-image delta between 154 and 155 and look at what files have changed that aren't expected to
<robru> slangasek, where is that kept?
<slangasek> robru: system-image.ubuntu.com
<ricmm> rsalveti: maybe some default permissions went bad
<cjwatson> I don't see anything wrong with the livecd-rootfs change, FWIW
<slangasek> also, anyone know why a couple of packages have /dropped/ from the image between 154 and 155? (parted, udisks2)
<rsalveti> yeah, let me compare the rootfs
<cjwatson> slangasek: those were added, not dropped
<rsalveti> they were added
<slangasek> oh, I can read diffs
<cjwatson> The one dropped package was libexiv2-12, which was deliberate as part of ongoing transitions
<slangasek> ;)
<stgraber> slangasek: livecd-rootfs made it to the release pocket about 15min ago
<slangasek> right
<cjwatson> And we dealt with the gallery-app bit in advance
<slangasek> stgraber: ok
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: the livefs bit of it took about the usual time
<robru> stgraber, slangasek: if it was 15m ago, it wouldn't be in the image then. was it a fix for a critical bug? maybe that bug got us with this build?
<stgraber> robru: no, the livecd-rootfs change is entirely unrelated to touch
<slangasek> robru: no, they were changes unrelated to phone builds
<rsalveti> weird, starting unity8 by hand works fine
<robru> hm, image 154 with upstart and libstc boots fine
<cjwatson> and then it randomly took ~70 minutes for the cdimage/system-image parts ...
<cjwatson> oh, I see, it actually queued for a while on i386 first, probably because of the gcc upload extravaganze
<cjwatson> *extravaganza
<cjwatson> sigh
<slangasek> system/etc/alternatives/arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform_conf -> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/clientplatform/mesa/ld.so.conf
<cjwatson> I think "nothing to see here" on the build times
<slangasek> is that right?
<slangasek> it shows up in the delta, and /mesa/ in the path looks troubling
<rsalveti> oh
<rsalveti> that's fine, we have a script later on that sets the priority properly to libhybris
<cjwatson> There's not much exceptional in the livefs build log, but I notice that the order in which libmirclientplatform-mesa and libmirclientplatform-android are configured has flipped
<slangasek> robru: for reference, process here is: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/mako/index.json, scroll to the bottom, find the block that's 154->155, grab the path to the delta for the rootfs, download said file from system-image.ubuntu.com, unpack && disect
<robru> slangasek, rsalveti, just confirmed on mako, image #154 + dist-upgrade boots fine, really strange
<ToyKeeper> robru: Same here, fully dist-upgraded boots fine.
<slangasek> rsalveti: what script sets the priority and when does it run?  Because this is a change in the rootfs, which certainly looks suspect to me
<ricmm> rsalveti: this is a different config file, this is the conf for the Mir graphics backend to use
<cjwatson> In the newer build, libmirclientplatform-mesa is configured before libmirclientplatform-android; previously it was after
<ricmm> unrelated to the EGL backend to use
<cjwatson> +update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/clientplatform/mesa/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform.conf (arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform_conf) in auto mode
<cjwatson> -update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/clientplatform/android/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform.conf (arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform_conf) in auto mode
<rsalveti> oh, right
<cjwatson> first one configured wins?
<ricmm> shouldnt it be the other way around
<ricmm> heh
<rsalveti> we had that as well, forgot about mir
<cjwatson> so yeah, I'd echo slangasek's question
<cjwatson> ricmm: alternatives aren't really a stable way to run anything unless you force matters - I suspect these two slaves have the same priority
<rsalveti> the first one configured gets the priority
<ricmm> well thats that
<rsalveti> so I believe the seeds was forcing android by default
<rsalveti> by forcing it as a dep
<rsalveti> but something might have changed that
<robru> ugh, sorry guys, timezone are defeating me and I can barely keep my eyes open. sounds like you guys have this under control anyway, fix or revert the issue, then build 156 asap. g'night!
<cjwatson> Yeah, both 500
<cjwatson> rsalveti: that wouldn't make any difference, they're both installed
<cjwatson> an added dependency will at best only tweak heuristics
<rsalveti> cjwatson: but why the android one was configured first before? luck?
<ToyKeeper> I just tried re-linking that to the mesa version, and it still booted fine.
<cjwatson> thing you aren't allowed to rely on, I expect
<rsalveti> yeah, we just force the one we want in there
<rsalveti> when both have the same priority, the first one installed will be used by default
<cjwatson> where do you force this?
<cjwatson> (a seed dependency isn't forcing anything)
<ToyKeeper> How about trying this the other direction...  flashing 155 and trying to change things until it works?  I can't seem to make it fail when it started life as 154.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: you might need ldconfig after changing the config file
<cjwatson> (to make it fail)
<rsalveti> we're not yet forcing anything, the only script we have that forces the right alternatives is for libhybris
<rsalveti> we might need to add a new rule in there for mir
<rsalveti> yeah, indeed, flo has it as mesa by default
<ricmm> why did it change order in livefs?
<rsalveti> that's the issue then, and explains why eglcreatesurface is failing
<cjwatson> ricmm: non-determinism
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson: You are correct, sir.  I forgot the ldconfig, and that was enough to break it.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: yay
<cjwatson> ricmm: I mean there may have been a proximate cause but it's nothing to point a finger at.  relying on anything like this is evil, bad, and wrong
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: So, we have confirmation on what causes the issue.
<cjwatson> I don't immediately see anything obvious
<ToyKeeper> Well, what causes the symptoms anyway.  Not sure about the root cause.
<rsalveti> yeah, we need to add an explicit rule in there to force the one we want
<slangasek> why is the mesa one present at all on the image? is removing it not the correct action here?
<rsalveti> I don't know, need to ask the mir team
<slangasek> we can force the alternative at build time, but this would adversely affect anything that actually wants the mesa build on there
<ToyKeeper> If we can remove something, anything, that would be very helpful for RTM.
<ToyKeeper> Currently, our image takes up like 99.9% of the target hardware's usable space...  so it fills up with logs in like two hours and then stops working.
<rsalveti> slangasek: the seeds are only including libmirclientplatform-android and libmirplatformgraphics-android
<davmor2> second boot fails too
<davmor2> rsalveti ^
<rsalveti> yeah, we found out why
<rsalveti> build time issue
<rsalveti> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/clientplatform/mesa/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform.conf (arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform_conf) in auto mode
<rsalveti> while it should be
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Non-determinate package config order resulted in using mesa instead of hardware.
<rsalveti> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/clientplatform/android/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform.conf (arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform_conf) in auto mode
<davmor2> rsalveti: well found at least
<ricmm> so we have kdub here
<ricmm> maybe he can help us find out the right thing to do
<kdub> you probably just have mesa installed on android or vice versa
<rsalveti> libmirclient8 depends on libmirclientplatform-mesa | libmirclientplatform-android
<ricmm> well, both are installed
<rsalveti> seeds are only forcing libmirclientplatform-android
<rsalveti> yeah, the mesa one is also installed, not yet sure why
<kdub> there's also libmirplatformgraphics-{android,mesa}
<rsalveti> we also have both installed
<slangasek> rsalveti: because libmirclientplatform-mesa is the first alternative, and libmirclient8 is being resolved in the seed before libmirclientplatform-android so you get both
<davmor2> well it's 23:26 here so I'll look at the image tomorrow.
<slangasek> so the seed needs reordered so libmirclientplatform-android is seen before libmirclient8
<rsalveti> slangasek: right
<kdub> right, we should add runtime detection
<rsalveti> we actually don't need the mesa one installed
<rsalveti> if we're able to drop them, then even better
<kdub> right, the two mesa ones are not needed on android
<cjwatson> right, so explicit seeding might possibly work around this as you say; it doesn't explain the prior ordering, but that doesn't make it a bad thing to change now
<cjwatson> BUT
<cjwatson> ordering within the seed makes absolutely no difference to anything
<slangasek> mm?
<slangasek> that's contrary to my own past experience
<cjwatson> well, not if using tasks
<rsalveti> touch is only a meta package, right?
<cjwatson> now, touch is using metapackages, so it might be more subtle, yeah
<cjwatson> but the thing that matters will be apt's resolution order
<rsalveti> yeah
<cjwatson> and germinate-update-metapackage will have the effect of sorting the list when dumping it into Depends
<rsalveti> yeah, just saw that
<cjwatson> so I dispute that this can have had any effect in the past :)
<slangasek> hmm
<cjwatson> I think you're thinking of something slightly different, whereby seeding something or not can make a difference to how dependencies of other explicitly-seeded items are resolved
<slangasek> no, that's not what I'm thinking of, though it's possible I made the whole thing up ;)
<cjwatson> I wonder if this is something to do with the seed split
<cjwatson> Yeah
<slangasek> yeah, I'm wondering that as well
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-touch.utopic/touch-core
<cjwatson> This would be fixed if touch-core inherited from touch-android
<slangasek> which would be backwards of what we want
<cjwatson> But that's sort of ... yeah
<slangasek> so I think we need to move libmirclientplatform-android and libmirplatformgraphics-android down a layer into touch-core
<slangasek> if libmirclient8 is already in -core, that's the right thing to do
<cjwatson> Which kind of obviates the dichotomy between that and touch-android
<cjwatson> I mean, it may be necessary, but I think this points to the seed split needing a rethink :-/
<rsalveti> yeah
<slangasek> well, is it acceptable as a quick fix to get the images back on their feet while we think that through?
<cjwatson> Right now, neither touch-android nor touch-core depends on the other
<cjwatson> Oh certainly
<cjwatson> So it's not "backwards", it's duplicating it sideways
<cjwatson> And you do want to duplicate it - if you move it, the same problem will pop up in touch-android
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> Yeah, the seed comment in touch-android right now is misinformation
<cjwatson> "These must be specified first" - bzzt
<slangasek> cjwatson: I swear I've seen it make a difference before, and that comment was added when they were *moved* in the original file, which did have the intended effect :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: Oh, but changing this in the obvious way will break ubuntu-desktop-next
<slangasek> I don't know the mechanism, but I know what I saw
<slangasek> right
<cjwatson> slangasek: If you see it making a difference, show me when I can investigate, since I'm interested :)
<slangasek> OTOH, ubuntu-desktop-next is not currently in TRAINCON-0
<cjwatson> slangasek: Could bite our tongues and use [armhf]
<slangasek> cjwatson: won't fix the emulator image
<cjwatson> True
<cjwatson> I think this needs to be fixed either in mir, or perhaps in livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> I'm all for workarounds right now
<rsalveti> we might just force the one we want in livecd-rootfs
<rsalveti> mir had the mesa one as the first option to avoid breaking desktop
<slangasek> I greatly prefer encoding as little as possible in livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> We could add the preferred alternatives to the add_package line
<cjwatson> slangasek is right in general, but this is a terrible situation
<slangasek> fwiw I've just pushed the seed change
<rsalveti> yeah
<Saviq> kgunn, so we're waiting for a lift of T-0?
<slangasek> now, that requires a germinate run to propagate?
<cjwatson> The seed change just pushes the problem back a couple of days until somebody next cares about -desktop-next
<slangasek> yes
<cjwatson> slangasek: No, we only care about metapackages here, so update ubuntu-touch-meta
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> You don't need an archive germinate run for that
<cjwatson> It does require a cron job for the seed mirror
<cjwatson> Let me poke that
<cjwatson> (Runs every five minutes, usually it doesn't matter, but ...)
<Saviq> kgunn, I was planning to run a gatekeeper job on silo 6 now that we have the ubuntu-touch meta in there
<cjwatson> update-seeds run
<Saviq> oh we don't :|
<Saviq> robru, did you manage to upload the ubuntu-touch package to silo 6? I got an email saying signer (me) has no perms, not sure if it was from mterry's or your attempt?
<slangasek> Saviq: so a heads-up that ubuntu-touch-meta is being uploaded imminently to unbreak images, so please resync with that
<Saviq> slangasek, oh ok
<slangasek> Saviq: it'll be ubuntu-touch-meta 171
<Saviq> slangasek, how will it unbreak if qtmir isn't even in proposed?
<slangasek> Saviq: this is for breakage unrelated to your silo
<Saviq> slangasek, ah ok
<Saviq> slangasek, so I'll just have to sync with the last change, that's fine
<slangasek> Saviq: I'm letting you know that, for your silo, you will need to rebase on a version of ubuntu-touch-meta that doesn't exist yet :)
<slangasek> yah
<Saviq> slangasek, thanks
<slangasek> ubuntu-touch-meta 170 uploaded
<cjwatson> YM 171?
<cjwatson> Apparently :)
<slangasek> yeah :)
<olli> are you guys expecting to see a #156 any time soon?
<ToyKeeper> olli: I hope so, but I haven't seen the bot say it started building yet...  probably waiting on a fix first.
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson, slangasek: What's left to do with the #155 bug before a new build can be started?
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: ubuntu-touch-meta 171 needs to make it into utopic
<ToyKeeper> olli: I assume the cron'd build will start in ~4 hours, if nothing else.
<slangasek> which should happen as soon as proposed-migration runs again
<olli> ok, I'll check in later
<olli> thx everyone
<slangasek> I'm not sure the current frequency of proposed-migration; I may be able to expedite that bit
<cjwatson> It should run as fast as it can
<slangasek> worst case is < 1h
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> Everything's slowed down by this megatransition
<xnox> cjwatson: i believe i was the one who moved androidy things in the seed to be moved on top, as we were getting both desktopy and androidy dependencies on the images. We were getting desktopy deps pulled in first, by recursive dependenices that had "desktopy | androidy". And then later in the seed/metapackage we had "androidy" but by that time both stacks were pulled in already.
<xnox> hence ordering "andrody" packages to the top, made them to be considered ahead of or'ed deps, and resulted in only one stack of packages to be installed.
<cjwatson> Right, but I don't see any way for seed order to translate into anything that matters
<cjwatson> I understand what you were trying to do, but I don't see the mechanism
<xnox> it was in the germinate output.
<cjwatson> But germinate first marks all the explicit entries in a seed as to-be-included, and only then proceeds to resolve dependencies
<cjwatson> The only way for order within a seed to matter should be if you try to do something unwise like explicitly seeding a virtual package
<cjwatson> (This matches apt's algorithm for the list of things you pass to apt-get install, after task expansion)
<xnox> cjwatson: i think there is fishy things going on. So the problem as far as i remember is that both libmirplatfrom*mesa and -android variants provide the same shared library, at the same priority, which is updated with update-alternatives. And depending on the order postinsts are run, if "libmirplatformgraphics-android:armhf" is configured first it's all good, otherwise "libmirplatformgraphics-mesa:armhf" is configure and one has totally broken black
<xnox>  screen image.
<xnox> at the time, i believe we moved the seed around but also changed the order of the deps in most package to list /consistently/ desktopy variant first (to not break people trying out core apps / mir et.al.)
<xnox> as well as move the seed at the top, with the hope of getting android stack configure first, and hence provide the right shared libraries.
 * ogra_ thinks we should just put the right one into the live-build config and be done 
<xnox> the germinate issue is that both stacks are seeded, although they shouldn't.
<xnox> livecd-rootfs bug is that both stacks are installed, despite only one seeded explicitly.
<xnox> there were also mir bugs, where they linked/dlopened/depend on both stacks (i failed at tracking that)
<cjwatson> xnox: Right, all I'm saying is that I don't see any mechanism whereby the seed ordering change could have had the slightest effect.  I'm quite prepared to believe that changes elsewhere had an effect
<cjwatson> ogra_: That does seem the simplest approach to me, but slangasek has (understandable) objections to that approach
<ogra_> well, what he uploaded now will force the android layer into desktop-next
<slangasek> yes
<cjwatson> Which I already pointed out, and we accepted for now
<slangasek> we need to unblock the phone immediately, we'll deal with the fallout afterwards
<ogra_> i think they shouldnt be seeded at all and livecd-rootf should add the right oone for the respecive image
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-29
<ogra_> sine which file to select is a completely image specific thing
<slangasek> well, it's a hardware thing
<ogra_> neither arch nor seed matter for this
<ogra_> right, thats what i mean
<slangasek> which in the future might mean we need runtime detection of the correct stack for a generic image
<ogra_> yup
<slangasek> so even livecd-rootfs is only an approximation, but it's certainly better than the mess we have now
<cjwatson> Agreed
<ogra_> (at the cost of shipping bloat)
<cjwatson> Convergence => bloat ;-)
<slangasek> ogra_: do you want to push the fix into livecd-rootfs?  (after the current bodged image finishes building, at least)
<ogra_> heh
<cjwatson> I mean, if that's how you define bloat, the implication is accurate
<ogra_> not tonight anymore ... i just dropped by because i saw the mails on the ML (on my ubuntu phone btw, yay) ...
<xnox> slangasek: i think, we need a package witch force configures the alternate to one or the other, and conflicts/removes the other-one. Kind of like qt4-default & qt5-default
<xnox> (as much as i hate the qt*-default packages)
<ogra_> slangasek, but if it can wait til EU business day i'm happy to take that
<cjwatson> xnox: hm, that might work but I'd be worried about it entrenching the problem for upgrades and the like
<ogra_> xnox, sneaking around the debian policy ?
<slangasek> ogra_: I think it can wait, everyone's EOD by the time this image gets built
<cjwatson> and hitting alternatives with a hammer always makes me scared
<xnox> or in the postinst of the both stacks we can do use ubuntu-drivers magic to inspect modaliases and not configure the wrong package on a given hardware.... but that would work in apt world, but not in the system-image mode.
<ogra_> slangasek, ok, then i'll take care tomorrow
<slangasek> ogra_: great, thanks
<cjwatson> xnox: Nor in any live filesystem build
<xnox> yeap. =(
<ogra_> xnox, i doubt modaliases even works
<xnox> ogra_: well, they sure do install the right nvidia drivers.
<ogra_> (never tried though)
<ogra_> oh, i mean on the phone image indeed :)
<xnox> ogra_: everything i say, usually comes from the prism of ubiquity installer =)
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> Oh, and ubuntu-touch-meta is waiting for a unity-scope-click autopkgtest which is in a huge queue, albeit quite close to the top of it
<cjwatson> But the queue might be listed backwards ...
<cjwatson> Like watching paint dry
<cjwatson> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/adt/load-statistics
<cjwatson> oh hai gcc
<slangasek> there we are, u-t-m into utopic
<pmcgowan> slangasek, was just looking for the mr,
<cjwatson> Not published yet
 * slangasek nods
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, given the ETA on a new build, I think I'll head off for dinner...  unlikely it'll be ready until after I get back.
<cjwatson> Though publishing now
<cjwatson> (It's in the "oh dear my new database servers haven't been plugged in yet" stage)
<pmcgowan> slangasek, I missed the resolution, but I dont see any changes to u-t-m in lp
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> The main package view is unhelpful when a change is mid-publication
<cjwatson> Actually even more clearly, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+changelog
<pmcgowan> thanks
<pmcgowan> so what exactly broke?
<slangasek> pmcgowan: the builds had an unintended reliance on some undefined behavior (ordering of package configuration), and because two packages were being configured in the opposite order from before, the mir client library config was pointing to a shouldn't-have-been-there-but-was mesa build instead of the android build
<slangasek> (which comes back around to us having better auditing of new packages winding up on the image - I don't know when the mesa packages landed there, but it was probably several weeks ago and went unnoticed)
<pmcgowan> +1 on better auditing of new packages --- sore point
<pmcgowan> thanks guys
<rsalveti> I think we always had the mesa packages in there
<rsalveti> since mir decided to split the backends
<cjwatson> Yup
<cjwatson> First livefs build log matching /libmirclient.*mesa/ is 20140311
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> long long ago
<pmcgowan> how do we prevent this type of thing from screwing us again
<cjwatson> Probably corresponds to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/0.1.6+14.04.20140310-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> We keep on plugging away at undefined behaviour in builds wherever we see it, and each time we find one that makes things more robust
<pmcgowan> I still dont understand why this hit us today
<pmcgowan> something deep in the tools?
<cjwatson> I don't think it's worth tracking down
<cjwatson> Nondeterministic behaviour is nondeterministic
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 156 building (started: 20140729 02:05) ===
<pmcgowan> computers are determinstic yes ?
<cjwatson> There's probably something that tweaked things, but I don't see it as a useful exercise
<pmcgowan> what happened here
<cjwatson> Nondeterministic as in the behaviour is not specified
<pmcgowan> hmmm
<slangasek> pmcgowan: the ordering of package configuration by apt is undefined, so some small unrelated tweak in the system probably tripped it off
<cjwatson> Or rather it's undefined when not constrained by dependencies
<slangasek> the same update introduced three new packages and dropped one, which were legitimate changes that could have permuted apt
<cjwatson> Trying to track this down will likely just lead to some entirely reasonable change
<slangasek> ah, and looks like cjwatson beat me to triggering the rebuild
<cjwatson> And won't tell us anything interesting
<cjwatson> slangasek: Not I
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> oh
<cjwatson> cron? :)
<slangasek> well, someone did, hopefully they made sure it was in the archive first :)
<pmcgowan> just looking for a way to not get burned again
<slangasek> heh, dunno
<pmcgowan> you guys can tell me what that is
<slangasek> pmcgowan: in this case, removing packages that don't belong on the image in the first place would have saved us
<cjwatson> Whatever failure happened here happened months ago
<pmcgowan> slangasek, omg _1 again
<pmcgowan> +1
<cjwatson> IMO the fundamental problem here is abusing selective package installation when runtime detection is the right answer
<cjwatson> Removing packages that don't belong on the image is yet another fragile workaround for poor design
<cjwatson> It's all too easy for that sort of thing to creep back in for one reason or another
<rsalveti> yeah
<pmcgowan> I buy that
<rsalveti> best thing here would indeed mir to do the right thing during runtime
<cjwatson> But if mir weren't relying on package-installation-dependent alternatives to behave appropriately for the hardware, we wouldn't have had this problem in the first place
<cjwatson> Convergence will force sanity on this :)
<pmcgowan> exactly
<pmcgowan> lets go 156
<pmcgowan> thanks guys
<rsalveti> guess this build was started by cron
<rsalveti> will be around to see if it's indeed a good one
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> It started after the relevant publisher run finished
<rsalveti> live build logs should tell us (and the x86 one gets done way before the armhf one)
<cjwatson> Last one didn't, but usually yes :)
<rsalveti> haha, indeed
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, btw why are you awake?
<pmcgowan> ;)
<cjwatson> insomnia combined with too freaking much to do
<cjwatson> combined with ooh-shiny about scalingstack
<rsalveti> lol
<pmcgowan> man
<cjwatson> but I don't usually sleep that well anyway
<rsalveti> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mir/platformgraphics/android/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_mirplatformgraphics.conf (i386-linux-gnu_mirplatformgraphics_conf) in auto mode
<rsalveti> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mir/clientplatform/mesa/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_mirclientplatform.conf (i386-linux-gnu_mirclientplatform_conf) in auto mode
<rsalveti> still same issue
<rsalveti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180947443/buildlog_ubuntu_utopic_i386_ubuntu-touch_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<rsalveti> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> rsalveti: hmm
<slangasek> rsalveti, cjwatson: right, even the direct seeding of libmirclientplatform-android doesn't fix it because something else in the ubuntu-touch dependencies alpha-sorts earlier and triggers pulling in -mesa <sigh>
<slangasek> rsalveti, cjwatson: so I'm going to proceed with implementing ogra_'s livefs fix
<slangasek> livecd-rootfs, I mean
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: slangasek: may I get a manual ack to the QtCreator plugin in the silo5? I have ,moved the qlick-reviewers-tools to the Recommends form the Suggests section. Yes, it is a desktop only package and a super minor change.
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: slangasek:  the qlick-reviewers-tools  is available in Utopic and Trusty of course
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 156 DONE (finished: 20140729 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/156.changes ===
 * ToyKeeper waits for 156 to finish flashing
<veebers> slangasek: if I build the packages in my silo, will that impact or hold up other builders that people might want access to to get out of traincon0?
<bzoltan> veebers: ToyKeeper: do you know anybody who could ack that ^^^ package?
<bfiller> slangasek: what team do I need to be on set importance and assignee on ubuntu source package bugs (like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1346502)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1346502 in messaging-app "It can be very slow to load a conversation" [Critical,Confirmed]
<veebers> bzoltan: ack as in QA approve? If so I only know of ToyKeeper. Otherwise robru perhaps?
<bzoltan> veebers: no,  QA approve is not what I need, the package changed a dependency.
<ToyKeeper> So... bad news.  Image 156 is broken in exactly the same way as 155.
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson, slangasek: ^^^
<veebers> bzoltan: ah right, not sure then sorry
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Honestly, it's hard to move forward in the landing process at this time of day, since none of the right people are around.
<ToyKeeper> ... and image 156 didn't fix the critical bug it was supposed to fix, so we're kind of stalled.
<ToyKeeper> Late-NZ hours are sparsely populated.
<veebers> ToyKeeper: Would you have any idea on when traincon-0 might be lifted (just out of interest)? i.e. if a new fixing image was spun up right now would it take, hours or 10's of minutes?
<ToyKeeper> veebers: If the new image started now and had the correct fix in it, I think traincon could be lifted as soon as the .eu release manager logs on and checks the test results.
<ToyKeeper> veebers: Yup, the crit that 155 was supposed to fix seems to be fixed...  so now we just need to fix the crit introduced in 155.
<ToyKeeper> If that's fixable before 157 builds, I'd assume 157 will get promoted and end traincon 0 sometime in the next ~10 hours or so.
<slangasek> bfiller: importance/assignee> Ubuntu bug control; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<slangasek> veebers: building in a silo is fine wrt TRAINCON-0, unless the silos are so committed that we don't have a place for critical builds
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: yes, sorry, should've said - rsalveti IDed 156 as broken the same way as 155 during the build, I'm spinning 157 now which should fix it
<slangasek> bzoltan: I've queued up https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/79/ to look at, but I need to run out to the store so it'll be a bit
<bzoltan> slangasek: thank you
<bfiller> slangasek: thanks
<slangasek> bzoltan: alternatively, I may find myself with a few minutes to spare while waiting on livecd-rootfs to fully publish, and just get it done
<bzoltan> slangasek:  that would be cool.. the whole release is two lines change :)
<slangasek> yeah - change looks fine, now I need to find the button
<slangasek> (which is basically "log in to jenkins")
<slangasek> bzoltan: approved
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 157 building (started: 20140729 04:40) ===
<bzoltan> slangasek:  you rock. thanks
<ToyKeeper> slangasek: Awesome, didn't know you were still around.  :)
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: to my growing chagrin
<ToyKeeper> People will be quite pleased to have the landing process unblocked though.  :)
<olli> ToyKeeper, that's an understatement ;)
<elopio> cihelp: something is wrong with the unity unlock script
<elopio>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/unity8/process_helpers.py", line 178, in _get_unity_pid
<elopio>     return int(status.split()[-1])
<elopio> ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'start/running'
<elopio> I guess that it's no longer printing the process id when it's run.
<elopio> Saviq ^
<elopio> This comes from the latest dash results: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/576/consoleFull
<plars> elopio: 155 and 156 look like they are in bad shape, from the mailing list, I know 155 has a broken UI. I suspect 156 has the same problem but I haven't tried it yet locally
<plars> elopio: yeah, see the scroll back, but never fear - 157 will save us all!
<plars> :)
<slangasek> well, I can't imagine why that would yield a 'start/running' result though
<veebers> slangasek: sweet thanks, I just didn't want to tie up resources that were going to sorting out the crit issues.
<veebers> ToyKeeper: I see, thanks :-)
<slangasek> image 157 built successfully, not waiting for delta generation
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 157 DONE (finished: 20140729 07:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/157.changes ===
<slangasek> ToyKeeper, davmor2, sil2100: ^^ there; image 157 built without -mesa bits
<ogra_> and does it boot ?
<ogra_> :)
<ToyKeeper> Awesome.  Flashing again...
<slangasek> ogra_: that's for someone east of me to figure out ;P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> do we have any explanation why this happened at all ?
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: Side effect of a long-standing build issue, and we simply saw more symptoms today.
<ToyKeeper> The build pulls in both desktop and phone packages, and the result depends on which one gets configured first.
<ogra_> hmm
<ToyKeeper> It shouldn't be pulling in the desktop packages at all though.
<ogra_> still interesting that it came just out of the blue
<slangasek> no, that's really not interesting
<ogra_> (i know about the alternatives issue, we have it since years in different variations)
<slangasek> because the configure ordering of the packages is *arbitrary* and it was an accident that it worked at all before
<ToyKeeper> Not sure what exactly changed to trigger new symptoms, but the fix is pretty much the same either way.  We need to get rid of the desktop packages anyway, to save space.
<slangasek> this was a build that changed the set of packages installed (some packages added, some packages removed) - that's enough to trigger it
<ogra_> that were many of the 150 builds before too
<ToyKeeper> In some ways, it's kind of nice that this was brought up, since it provides an obvious way to reduce the image size right when we need to make it smaller.
<jibel> 157 boots, there is a display but binder_2 uses 100% CPU
<ToyKeeper> Right, duh.  First boot never sees media.
<jibel> back to normal after another reboot.
<ToyKeeper> Six crash dumps so far...  seems like we don't really put a high priority on that though.
 * sil2100 has his fingers crossed for #157
<sil2100> uh
<ToyKeeper> The thumbnailer crashing is new, though.
<ToyKeeper> Not sure when the next tester will be around, but I need to be up in a few hours and I'm not sure I should start a 2-hour testing session.
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, davmor2 and popey should be around soon ... dont bother, get some sleep
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: davmor2 should be up in around 30 minutes
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: thanks for working on this and have have a nice night ;)
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> and slangasek too !!!
<sil2100> Indeed! I already said goodnights to slangasek though!
<ToyKeeper> #157 definitely looks like a huge improvement so far, but that's without going into a lot of detail.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: that... that's one of the nicest things I heard recently!
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> yeah, compared to two unbootable images the one eyed image is king ;)
<ToyKeeper> (in other words, nothing user-visible exploded yet)
<ToyKeeper> 'night, and good luck.  :)
<jibel> i've a gallry-app crash when I delete a picture with 157, https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/50a2cd30-16f4-11e4-8cfb-fa163e4aaad4
<sil2100> jibel: does it happen every time?
<popey> is #157 okay to flash to?
<jibel> sil2100, not every time.
<jibel> popey, 157 is okay.
<mhr3> sil2100, could you (or get someone to) help pete with silo 008? unity-scopes-shell now deps on location-service, which isn't buildable on arm64 etc, so scopes-shell is no longer buildable there either
<sil2100> mhr3: uh, hmm...
<tvoss> sil2100, mhr3 let me see if I can fix arm64 for location-service
<mhr3> tvoss, it's also ppc and ppc64
<tvoss> mhr3, ack, on my list
<sil2100> mhr3: I'll try, but this basically means that we'll have to remove -shell for those 3 archs - can't we somehow work around it?
<sil2100> Ah ok, that would be best
<mhr3> pete-woods, fyi ^^
<popey> thanks jibel
<tvoss> sil2100, we would have to conditionally include build dependencies for location service to compile on arm64 and ppc
<sil2100> tvoss: what build dependencies would that have to be?
<tvoss> sil2100, I think libubuntu-platform-hardware-api-headers and libubuntu-platform-hardware-api-dev,
<sil2100> tvoss: ok
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, can you please upload http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/ubuntu-touch.tar.xz to silo 6?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> Saviq, ah sorry about that, I uploaded it but I guess it was rejected
<tvoss> sil2100, back ... did you reply to the list of build dependencies?
<robru> Saviq, so I guess if I can't upload it with your signature, I'll need to upload it with my signature, which will require me to build the source package myself.
<Saviq> robru, you should be able to just resign it with debsign
<davmor2> boo!
<Saviq> I *think*
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: I'm guessing that 157 fixes the world if the spam I'm getting from irssi is right
<davmor2> are we looking at this image for promotion then if it works?
<robru> Saviq, debsign failed because I don't have your secret ey
<Saviq> robru, oh interesting... just go for it, rebuild it
<robru> Saviq, ok uploaded, should be good for real this time
<seb128> you don't need to rebuild the source to sign a .changes/dsc
<Saviq> robru, thanks
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome
<seb128> just design -k<key> .changes
<seb128> debsign
<robru> hmm
<sil2100> tvoss: yeah, I said that it makes sense...
<robru> seb128, thanks, too late ;-)
<seb128> yw
<popey> updated to #157 took 17 minutes at the google logo
<sil2100> tvoss: but will location-service compile without libubuntu-platform-hardware-api-headers etc.?
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, the build setup checks for the header files separately
<robru> Saviq, yep, just got the email, looks accepted
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, and it will still *work* for those platforms?
<Saviq> robru, \o/
<Saviq> robru, and shouldn't you sleep?
<sil2100> robru is still in Europe or has a jetlag ;)
<robru> Saviq, I'm in Strasbourg for GUADEC, it's 10AM here ;-)
<Saviq> robru, ah good :)
<sil2100> tvoss: if you have a branch for that, just push it to mhr3 or pete-woods so they can add it to their landing :)
<pete-woods> tvoss: FYI I already have this MR for some packaging issues with location-service: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/location-service/dev-packaging/+merge/228457
<tvoss> sil2100, *work* yes, but not using an android chipset :) which is somewhat expected I would say
<sil2100> Indeed ;)
<robru> sil2100, how's it going? is image 157 ok
<robru> ?
<sil2100> Ok, firefox crashing on closing hangouts is really annoying
<sil2100> robru: davmor2 is dogfooding it now, but it boots on all supported platforms!
<sil2100> (SHIP IT)
 * davmor2 slaps sil2100 repeatedly
<sil2100> Ouch
<davmor2> sil2100: I has Music and video so that is mediascanner fixed now to ensure they work in the players :D
<robru> sil2100, ah great
<tvoss> sil2100, pete-woods https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-1349746/+merge/228628
<tvoss> pete-woods, could you add that mp to your silo?
<pete-woods> tvoss: will do
<tvoss> pete-woods, thank you
<pete-woods> tvoss: actually I already added a change that does exactly the same thing (after what you said earlier in the channel)
<pete-woods> was just checking whether it would build
<pete-woods> tvoss: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180965111/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-ppc64el.location-service_2.0.1%2B14.10.20140729-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tvoss> pete-woods, ah, let me fix that
<pete-woods> tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-1349746/+merge/228628
<pete-woods> is that the change you're making?
<pete-woods> whoops
<pete-woods> I meant that: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/location-service/dev-packaging/+merge/228457
<tvoss> pete-woods, yup
<pete-woods> tvoss: ^
<tvoss> pete-woods, yup
<tvoss> pete-woods, let's take your branch then, I will abandon mine
<pete-woods> tvoss: okay, just check it actually builds first, though :)
<pete-woods> woot! ppc64el build succeeded!
<pete-woods> tvoss: we still seem to have a depwait on ppc for libnet-cpp-dev
<tvoss> pete-woods, okay, let me take a look
<tvoss> sil2100, could you help here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180475523/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-powerpc.net-cpp_1.0.0%2B14.10.20140718-0ubuntu1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<tvoss> ?
<cjwatson> tvoss: hm, how did that build anywhere?  net-cpp is in main, those packages are in universe
<thostr_> can I get a silo for line 33
<cjwatson> tvoss: I suspect there was actually a different failure in the PPA
<tvoss> cjwatson, hmmm ...
<cjwatson> but it may not be accessible any more
<tvoss> cjwatson, so the build-dependencies are only used in testing
<tvoss> cjwatson, I guess that's why
<cjwatson> tvoss: ah, here's the real failure.  https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008/+build/6194260
<cjwatson> tvoss: That might have passed if only somebody had hammered retry on it a few times at the time
<tvoss> cjwatson, yup, agreed ... the test is testing timeout behavior -> recipe for flakyness
<cjwatson> tvoss: but still, the main -> universe build-deps are a violation, they either need somebody to follow the MIR chain or we need to drop them
<cjwatson> tvoss: that said, for the purposes of this change, you could just do a no-change rebuild of net-cpp in that silo, and we could make sure all its builds complete
<tvoss> cjwatson, so it's only jsoncpp, correct?
<cjwatson> tvoss: we don't actually need to address this right now
<cjwatson> tvoss: and python-flask-script
<tvoss> ah, looked up python-flask
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html says there are no MIRs filed for these as yet
<tvoss> cjwatson, ack, putting it on my list to drop them
<cjwatson> but anyway, just do a no-change rebuild in a silo for now and we should be able to get it built
<tvoss> cjwatson, just asked pete-woods to do so
<tvoss> cjwatson, I'm trying to add an mp to line 35 in the spreadsheet but I cannot edit that line anymore. Is it locked somehow?
<cjwatson> how's dogfooding looking?  I think the libav megatransition might be about to land
<cjwatson> sil2100: ^- can you check tvoss's spreadsheet problem?
<tvoss> sil2100, I would like to have https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-1349704/+merge/228632 added to the silo as it is waiting on silo6 anyways
<tvoss> sil2100, if there are conflicts, I'm happy to handle them
<tvoss> sil2100, and while you are at it: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-1347887/+merge/228561 should be fine, too
<pete-woods> cjwatson: hi, could you reconfigure silo 8? (with the stuff tvoss was talking about in it)
<pete-woods> I've just added a no-change MR for net-cpp
<cjwatson> sure, one moment, although please note that normally you should ask the person listed under "CI Train support" in the topic
<pete-woods> cjwatson: okay, good to know :) (this is really my first ci-train experience, so learning everything here)
<cjwatson> pete-woods: done
<pete-woods> thanks!
<cjwatson> pete-woods: heh, I think it might need more force
<cjwatson> "No new useful revision published compared to dest, no need to upload this component"
<cjwatson> pete-woods: want me to sort it out?
<cjwatson> needs PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD: net-cpp, FORCE_REBUILD: yes, I think
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): psivaa | CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> tvoss, cjwatson: yeah, let me take a look, I've been having breakfast
<pete-woods> cjwatson: okay, thanks, I'd like to learn the rules myself, so I can sort things out in a pinch :)
<tvoss> sil2100, sure :)
<cjwatson> pete-woods: ok, I suggest aborting the current build and rerunning with the parameters above
<cjwatson> there's a little red x in the top right of the jenkins console view if you haven't seen it
<pete-woods> yep, that's my favourite jenkins button so far :)
 * sil2100 checks the permissions
<sil2100> tvoss: could you try editing the spreadsheet now?
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> pete-woods: just so you know, use the red abort button with caution with build jobs ;)
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, I just use it when it goes into the waiting on buildwaits forever state usually
<sil2100> pete-woods: it can lead to CI Train staying in an unknown state, if the build job gets aborted before the .config files are generated
<sil2100> pete-woods: and that's the right way to go :)
<pete-woods> okay, will watch out for that
<sil2100> tvoss: give me a sign if it works, since maybe some permissions got lost during the spreadsheet modifications
<tvoss> sil2100, nope
<tvoss> sil2100, not working, let me restart chrome
<sil2100> tvoss: hmm, ok, back to the drawing board then
<tvoss> sil2100, nope, still not working
<sil2100> tvoss: are you logged into the google account on the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> tvoss: as I don't see you on the list of logged people
<tvoss> sil2100, of course not ... face -> desk
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> tvoss, google is quite nasty recently when it comes to logging you out
<Saviq> sil2100, could we have a silo for line 37?
<cjwatson>  final: abiword,acoustid-fingerprinter,alsa-plugins-extra,amide,aria2,aubio,audacious,audacious-plugins,audacity,avbin,avifile,bino,blender,bombono-dvd,cairo-dock-plug-ins,calligra,cantata,charybdis,chromaprint,claws-mail,cmus,criu,crtools,cups,curl,darktable,dff,digikam,dvbcut,dvdstyler,dvswitch,dwb,dynalogin,echoping,emacs24,empathy,eog-plugins,event-dance,evolution,evolution-data-server,exim4,exiv2,ffdiaporama,ffmpeg2theora,ffmpegt ...
<ogra_> psivaa, the dashboard looks like we only have one device running tests ...
<cjwatson> ... humbnailer,ffmpegthumbs,ffms2,filezilla,forked-daapd,freetds,fuse-emulator-utils,gallery-app,geeqie,gexiv2,gimplensfun,glib-networking,gmerlin-avdecoder,gmerlin-encoders,gnash,gnome-color-manager,gnome-commander,gnome-documents,gnome-online-miners,gnunet,gnutls28,goldendict,gpac,gpscorrelate,grilo-plugins,gst-libav1.0,gthumb,guvcview,gwenview,handbrake,harvid,hedgewars,hugin,idjc,imms,inspircd,ircd-ratbox,jd,jitsi,jugglemaster,kde ...
<cjwatson> ... -runtime,kdeplasma-addons,kfilemetadata,kid3,kino,kphotoalbum,kradio4,krename,lebiniou,lftp,libabw,libam7xxx,libaudclient,libav,libavg,libcdr,libdlna,libe-book,libetonyek,libetpan,libextractor,libfreehand,libgadu,libgdata,libgroove,libinfinity,libkexiv2,libmicrohttpd,libmspub,libmwaw,libodfgen,libphash,libquicktime,librelp,libvisio,libwpd,libwpg,libwps,liggghts,lightspark,linphone,lives,loudmouth,luminance-hdr,lynkeos.app,marble,m ...
<sil2100> Saviq: o/
<cjwatson> ... ediatomb,merkaartor,minbif,minidlna,miro,mlt,moc,motion,mpd,mplayer2,mpop,mpv,mrpt,msmtp,mythexport,neon27,nepomuk-core,network-manager-openconnect,ngircd,nifti2dicom,ola,opal,openconnect,opencv,openscenegraph,osm2pgsql,ovito,pan,paraview,pcp,performous,pinot,plasma-nm,protobuf-c,pyexiv2,qemu,qmmp,qutecom,rawstudio,renpy,riemann-c-client,rtmpdump,shotdetect,silan,spek,squeezelite,strigi,subsurface,survex,transcode,tupi,ubuntustudi ...
<cjwatson> ... o-meta,ucommon,ufraw,vdr-plugin-xineliboutput,viewnior,visp,vlc,vtk,vtk6,webfs,weechat,wireshark,writerperfect,wxsvg,x264,xbmc,xine-lib-1.2,xjadeo,xmlsec1,xmms2,xpra,yade,yaz,yorick-av,zoneminder
<cjwatson> finally!
<cjwatson> (sorry, slightly larger paste than I expected)
<tvoss> sil2100, mind reconfiguring?
<ogra_> crazy
<sil2100> Saviq: with override conflicts?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, thanks
<psivaa> ogra_: let me take a look at it.. loading of dashboard takes ages for me
<ogra_> psivaa, yeah, and it might be a dashboard issue after all ... but i only see what looks like only one device
<cjwatson> so that's a 206-package migration, took weeks to organise and just had to go for it, please don't ask me to back it out ... :-)  I hope the phone won't be affected significantly, but if it is let's try to move forward rather than back
<cjwatson> proposed-migration should be *much* faster after this
<ogra_> we should make a policy that forbids more than 50 reverse build deps if you are not libc :P
<cjwatson> because code reuse is for other people? :P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> because it makes transitions easier :)
<psivaa> ogra_: only one mako has finished running the tests. the other two are still running
<psivaa> so you're right :)
<ogra_> heh
<Saviq> sil2100, actually, recon on silo 5 please
<Saviq> sil2100, had to add scopes...
<sil2100> Saviq: ok ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: soooo... how's it going so far?
<davmor2> sil2100: so far so good
<sil2100> ogra_, psivaa: but so far that one device that finished looks relatively ok... 3 additional failures in calendar though
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, lets see how the other two come out
<cjwatson> pete-woods: uh
<cjwatson> pete-woods: please don't reupload like that
<sil2100> Oh, whole silo rebuild?
<pete-woods> cjwatson: what did I do wrong?
<cjwatson> pete-woods: we can retry individual failed builds; hammering the build button in citrain does an entire new upload to the PPA, which triggers a rebuild on all architectures, which is wasteful
<cjwatson> in fact I'd already retried the failed build
<cjwatson> pete-woods: just hands off the build button for the moment please :)
<sil2100> ;)
<pete-woods> cjwatson: it's an actual change — we disabled the flaky test for the moment
<cjwatson> citrain's "Build" operation really needs to be called "Upload"
<cjwatson> ah!
<cjwatson> ok, my bad, I didn't think to check that the "null-commit" branch was still null
<pete-woods> yeah, it's not, needs a new name
<cjwatson> shame you didn't change the commit message
<pete-woods> forgot to do that!
<cjwatson> too late now unless we do yet another upload
<sil2100> hm, this gives me an idea... maybe I could add a 'rebuild uploaded packages' button in CI Train?
<pete-woods> that would be really useful!
<cjwatson> do you mean "retry failures"?
<sil2100> That would try rebuilding the failed builds in the silo PPA - but I wonder if I have API access to that
<cjwatson> you do
<cjwatson> build.retry()
<sil2100> Then awesome
<sil2100> Let me add that later
<cjwatson> well, anything in ~ci-train-ppa-service does
<cjwatson> don't just say "rebuild uploaded packages" though, because that implies that you can rebuild something that succeeded that way
<sil2100> Yeah, righto, I meant rebuilding failed uploaded packages
<sil2100> ;)
<cjwatson> right, "retry" is the terminology for that in Launchpad so it should match
<pete-woods> would this "retry" button nudge the buildwait failures, like are in silo 8?
<sil2100> Dep-wait failures you mean?
<pete-woods> yes, that's what I meant
<sil2100> Not sure yet, but those actually get resolved by themselves once the dependency appears
<pete-woods> sure, but you have to wait like an hour sometimes
<cjwatson> retry generally ought to prod those explicitly
<cjwatson> seeing as you need the watch-only machinery anyway
<cjwatson> maybe you should be able to limit by arch
<cjwatson> or something
<sil2100> I guess I might add various filtering, like per-arch and per-project
<cjwatson> pete-woods: FWIW it's a cron job that runs at :25 and :55
<pete-woods> oh, so max 30 minutes then :)
<cjwatson> should be yes
<pete-woods> 3 mins to go :)
<pete-woods> I take it it'd be a ton of work to make the depwait retrigger happen in an event-based manner, rather than cron based?
<cjwatson> yep
<pete-woods> fair enough
<cjwatson> let me introduce you to the Launchpad team with one full-time developer
<pete-woods> wowsers
<cjwatson> actually I think two now - but anyway, seriously understaffed
<cjwatson> gotta prioritise
<pete-woods> this is the only company I have ever worked at where there are more projects than people
<cjwatson> the other problem with making the dep-wait retry job be event-based is that IIRC it's much cheaper to compute this way round, so there's some tradeoff involved
<pete-woods> I believe in making the computers work harder, so I don't have to :)
<pete-woods> but seriously, if you're the only guy making this whole thing work, then I totally understand
<pete-woods> so the build still hasn't kicked off 10 minutes after :55. is there usually a big queue of stuff that you have to wait for?
<sil2100> davmor2: how far are you from finishing? :)
<davmor2> another 30 minutes or so
<cjwatson> pete-woods: Not me, I only chip in from time to time
<cjwatson> pete-woods: seems to be running now
<pete-woods> cool :)
<cjwatson> there may have been a short queue, yeah
<cjwatson> pete-woods: cheaper to compute - can make a practical difference, especially if you overflow a time slot or end up massively slowing something else down that something else relies on being quick
<cjwatson> anyway, I'm handwaving
<cjwatson> pete-woods: (Launchpad is mainly William, under CI)
<pete-woods> okay, that's good to know
<psivaa> ogra_: sil2100: some app tests failed miserably... failing to launch the app it seems. i'd rerun the tests if there is no objection
<sil2100> ugh
<psivaa> i.e. if dogfooding showed any similar behaviour
<sil2100> psivaa: is that problems with launching the app or screen unlock?
<psivaa> davmor2: ^ did you notice anything similar.. sorry i dint read the backlog if you've already said anything to that effect
<sil2100> psivaa: did all those happen on one device?
<psivaa> sil2100: in two devices
<psivaa> sil2100: it's in launch app step afaics
<sil2100> Grrr
<sil2100> psivaa: ok, try re-launching, let's see how it goes
<davmor2> psivaa: seems to be fine here which apps I've only tried a few
<psivaa> davmor2: sil2100: ack, thanks
<sil2100> davmor2: it fails launching for instance notes, gallery, clock, camera etc.
<sil2100> davmor2: on smoketesting that is
<davmor2> sil2100, psivaa: they all open but take about 7-10 seconds
<ogra_> oh, look, only 101 failures :P
<sil2100> oh?
<sil2100> I don't see anything specific in 155
<ogra_> tvoss, send some diplomats, quick !
<sil2100> There was only upstart and lightdm
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_: davmor2: rerun of the gallery app test is not looking great. see similar failures as the original run ones on the first look
<ogra_> sil2100, and android
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> Why did we have a new android on 156?
<sil2100> I mean, 155
<sil2100> ARGH
<ogra_> sd card support for the emulator it seems
<ogra_> *shouldn't* have any impact
<sil2100> We need moar eyeballs
<sil2100> olli, pmcgowan: we seem to be having some problems with our latest images, we would need some people helping out in identifying which component broke
<ogra_> i wonder if building gallery with exiv2 statically doesnt give us all the shared lib gives
<pmcgowan> sil2100, different issues than the ones in 156?
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but that would just be gallery, while we had many other apps having the problem
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, so it seems now that some applications have problems starting during tests in smoketesting - and as what davmor2 mentioned, those apps seem to launch very slow
<ogra_> there are a lot weird qmlscene errors in the notes-app log
<sil2100> It seems to have started with 155 (most probably), as 154 had good test results
<ogra_> sil2100, and apparmor denies the world ...
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/580/artifact/clientlogs/notes_app/syslog/*view*/
<ogra_> i guess we have our issue there ...
<pmcgowan> ogra_, the new apparmor then?
<ogra_> well, that only had a minor change in a totally different area
<ogra_> not sure how it could cause this
<pmcgowan> did ap change?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> and the apparmor change should only allow additional access to the files in /var/lib/extrausers ...
<ogra_> (which it apparently does fine, else mediascanner would crash again)
<sil2100> Crap
<ogra_> jdstrand, any idea about that one ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/580/artifact/clientlogs/notes_app/syslog/*view*/
<sil2100> But looking at the apparmor upload, it really shouldn't have any negative effect
<ogra_> (once you are around)
<pmcgowan> what was in the upstart changes
<ogra_> upstart (1.13.1-0ubuntu2) utopic; urgency=medium
<ogra_>   * Cherry-pick cgmanager text fix from upstream.
<ogra_> nothing
<ogra_> i mean ... well,if cgmanager would have issues our problems would be bigger (devices wouldnt finish booting)
<pmcgowan> ok
<olli> interesting
<pmcgowan> mdeslaur, can you double check the apparmor changes for us
<pmcgowan> or check that log above
<mdeslaur> sure, one sec
<pmcgowan> thanks
<ogra_> well, i tested the apparmor changes for jamie ... but only on a running device ... not with AP tests
<ogra_> (to verify the bug was gone)
<ogra_> now someone explain to me why this is specific to only one of the test devices
<pmcgowan> oh?
<ogra_> i mean all app tests run that introspection stuff
<pmcgowan> right
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/157:20140729.2:20140728.1/9355/
<ogra_> all tests that ran on the first mako passed fine
<ogra_> all that ran on the second one didnt
<mdeslaur> ogra_: is there a special apparmor rule for the autopilot stuff?
 * mdeslaur has no idea how this works
<ogra_> mdeslaur, heh, no clue :)
<davmor2> pmcgowan, ogra, sil2100: every apps is taking between 7-10 seconds to open I've opened them all now, worse ones seem to be "web apps, shorts, browser, calendar and Music app" everything else then opens around 7 seconds
<sil2100> ogra_: psivaa said it was on 2 devices
<pmcgowan> davmor2, whats top say
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i'm only talking about the two we see on the dashboard yet
<ogra_> once the third one shows up it will likkely get even worse :)
<ogra_> davmor2, i cant confirm that on my flo
<mdeslaur> ogra_: so, one of the autopilot and/or jenkins scripts is supposed to tell apparmor that this is running in test mode I believe, and that doesn't seem to be happening
<ogra_> right, but apparmor was the only bit that got changed here
<mdeslaur> ah, I think it's the autopilot-touch package that does it
 * mdeslaur pokes more
 * ogra_ still doesnt get why we have one device properly passing 
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<pmcgowan> every thing seems normal to me here
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so cpu usage goes off the chart and then it slows right down again once the app is open, Exapmles, open music app 89-96% for qmlscene, upto 67.8% for unity8, mediascanner hit 10-20%, thumbnailer hits 27%
<mdeslaur> ogra_: is there a way to see which packages are in the image?
<ogra_> mdeslaur, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<pmcgowan> davmor2, that may be expected
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<ogra_> mdeslaur, and changes are at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ ... you want to look at 155-157
<pmcgowan> startup times seem normally slow to me, not worse
<davmor2> pmcgowan: nothing stays high though and I don't seen anything unexpected in the top 10 list
<pmcgowan> right
<ogra_> dropping letter starts in under 4sec for me here
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I assume we got new sdk libs to fix the original issue?
<ogra_> filemanager between 4 and 5
<ogra_> pmcgowan, which original issue ?
<pmcgowan> well I dont know, why dd we get a new sdk libs ;)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, because the seeds were updated for udisks2 ... no change in the libs, its is just rebuilt alongside
<pmcgowan> ogra_, cool thats what I meant
<ogra_> (happends when you rebuild meta to add something to -touch)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, so what about the fact tests ran fine in some cases, thats a race, or some diff in the environments
<ogra_> rather the latter
<ogra_> we got a new initrd in 154 .. i wonder if the kernel partition possibly didnt get updated properly on some devices
<mdeslaur> ogra_: what is "phablet-config"?
<ogra_> mdeslaur, a tool to adjust certain bits on an image (skip the welvcome wizard ... skip the intro tutorial, make sure the screen stays unlocked)
<ogra_> comes from phablet-tools
<mdeslaur> ogra_: ok, that's what adds the autopilot rules to apparmor...can we tell if it ran or not?
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/583/consoleFull has the full console output of the server that ran the test on the phone
<ogra_> mdeslaur, which phablet-config command  would do that ?
 * ogra_ sees "+ phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable"
<pmcgowan> ogra_, did the dashboard results change? I see 69 fails now
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yes, as psivaa re-runs tests and they pass it gets updated
<pmcgowan> sun spots
<ogra_> UITK tests completely failed though
<psivaa> ogra_: yeam UITK, was in an infinite look of dragging a coordinate. so it would have hung forever. i had to abort it and rerunning again
<psivaa> ogra_: also, we've seen the devices wait here forever in a couple of different devices:
<psivaa> 014/07/29 08:22:26 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<psivaa> + adb wait-for-device
<psivaa> ogra_: in fact 3 devices
<mdeslaur> ogra_: where does click_image_tests come from?
<davmor2> sil2100: so on the whole I'm happy but those test results look awful
<davmor2> lunch brb
<ogra_> mdeslaur, looks like from the test server, no idea
<ogra_> mdeslaur, for that side better ask psivaa or plars
<ogra_> well, click_image_tests seems to be a commmand of jenkins.sh
<psivaa> mdeslaur: ogra_: click image tests is to run this script basically to check if the downloaded click packages match that in the archive:
<psivaa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/tests/click_image_tests/check_preinstalled_list/check_preinstalled_list.py
<ogra_> sil2100, so looking at flo we seem to have a few unity8 crashers we didnt have before
<ogra_> mako has one in sudoku-app
<ogra_> and webbrowser seems to crash too during its test
 * jdstrand is here
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, many dashboard tests were failing with an apparmor denial on introspection
<jdstrand> what is the denial
<jdstrand> ?
<pmcgowan> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/157:20140729.2:20140728.1/9355/notes_app/1448978/
<pmcgowan> s an example
<jdstrand> did the test tool change?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, mdeslaur was checking that things got set up properly
<pmcgowan> I dont know, I am told not
<mdeslaur> a test was added
<ogra_> jdstrand, seemingly nothing relevant changed ... as usual :P
<jdstrand> right. looking at the denial, it seems like aa-clickhook didn't get run to add the autopilot rule
<mdeslaur> and that test makes adb-shell 'aa-clickhook -f --include=/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules' get run
<jdstrand> the apparmor upload should not have caused this
<ogra_> yeah, very unlikely
<mdeslaur> nah, it's not caused by the apparmor upload
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I was comparing https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/583/consoleFull with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/572/consoleFull
<mdeslaur> but didn't see anything relevant beside the fact that there's a new test that makes aa-clickhook get called earlier
<jdstrand> interesting
<jdstrand> is the click getting installed after the aa-clickhook call?
<mdeslaur> but I couldn't find where it was called in 572, or what calls it
<jdstrand> this seems like a test tool issue
<jdstrand> 572 doesn't have aa-clickhook at all, but 583 does
<jdstrand> something is different with the test runner. whoever made that change needs to look at this
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ^
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: is 583 the first to fail?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, who owns that?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, the last two builds couldnt be tested, so yes, 157 is first since 154
<jdstrand> let me diff the consoleText between the two
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: how did you pick 572?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: it looked like the previous one that passed
<jdstrand> 572 is 300K and 583 is almost 10M
 * jdstrand keeps looking
<pmcgowan> do you know which build corresponds to 572?
<mdeslaur> (I looked here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: perhaps 582 would be sufficient, since the aa failures aren't in that one
<jdstrand> how do I map http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/154:20140728:20140725.1/9323/ to a consoleFull?
<jdstrand> nm
<jdstrand> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/568/consoleFull
<jdstrand> 582 was started by hand
<jdstrand> 568 has: Started by build flow utopic-touch-mako-smoke-master#164
<jdstrand> 582 has: Started by user Parameswaran Sivatharman
<jdstrand> well, it looks like it was started by hand
<pmcgowan> psivaa, ^^
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, you think thats relevant?
<sil2100> Sorry, just back from lunch
<jdstrand> 568s log is 1.5M, 582 is almost 10
<jdstrand> I'm trying to compare apples to apples in my consoleText diff
<psivaa> jdstrand: curious how it'd impact
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: is http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/157:20140729.2:20140728.1/9355/ what people are worried about?
<psivaa> the -master job purely does the trigger which i did manually
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, yes
<jdstrand> psivaa: I don't know. did a new infrastructure, tool, runner, something get pushed out recently?
<psivaa> jdstrand: not that i know of. probably plars knows?
<jdstrand> (fyi, I referenced 582, but I actually meant 583 the whole time, which corresponds with http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/157:20140729.2:20140728.1/9355/)
<psivaa> jdstrand: the above link contains results from 579 to 584 jenkins jobs.
<balloons> fginther, any luck with https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/add-reminders/+merge/226281?
<psivaa> jdstrand: you'd need to click each app results and follow the links to see the actual jenkins job corresponding to a particular app test
<fginther> balloons, yes. I was able to get 14 passing autopilot tests
<balloons> fginther, awesome :-) So it's ready for the dash then?
<fginther> balloons, yes, the tests should be ready with your MP (I even tested with a .click based on your MP). I need to do a little more cleanup of my branch and get it reviewed
<fginther> hopefully will have that ready by EOD
<pmcgowan> psivaa, who else can assist in debugging this?
<psivaa> pmcgowan: what information do you want to know specifically
<plars> psivaa: what's the issue?
<psivaa> plars: jdstrand was asking 'did a new infrastructure, tool, runner, something get pushed out recently?'
<plars> psivaa: but what's the problem you are seeing?
<psivaa> plars: look at the dashboard
<plars> psivaa: we made a change to the channel being tested, from utopic-proposed to devel-proposed, which is an alias. That happened last Friday
<plars> psivaa: I looked last night and 155/156 were clearly broken
<pmcgowan> yes those builds were doa
<pmcgowan> but 157 is "good" but not passing
<plars> psivaa: 157 seems to have had a device die during uitk tests, and lots of failures on notes and gallery which appear to be new
<psivaa> plars: right, thats the issue. i aborted the uitk one first time since it had an infinitely repetitive step
<pmcgowan> psivaa, have we rerun the notes or gallery tests? is that a kosher part of the process?
<davmor2> plars: 155 was a broken image didn't boot as such
<psivaa> pmcgowan: yes, the results showing in the dashboard for gallery and notes are from the second run. the first run also had the same filures
<pmcgowan> interesting
<psivaa> pmcgowan: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/580/#showFailuresLink is the first set
<psivaa> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/583/#showFailuresLink is the second set
<plars> pmcgowan: absolutely, but we should keep an eye on it even if it starts to pass again. It might be good for someone from QA with deeper autopilot knowledge to take a look and see what autopilot thinks went wrong there.
<plars> psivaa: ah, so it already failed twice?
<psivaa> plars: yes
<plars> :(
<plars> probably a legitimate failure then
<plars> let me see if I can reproduce locally
<psivaa> first one on mako-14 and the second one on mako-06
<plars> psivaa: oh, btw, did you see that I added those 3 extra instrumented makos last night? :)
<ogra_> plars, we have two devices out of three misbehave in 157
<plars> ogra_: I saw one of them during the uitk tests, but I haven't had time to look seriously at the other results yet. Where was the other?
<ogra_> and the two that fail have weird AA denials
<plars> I assume it was before one of the reruns that psivaa did already?
<plars> ogra_: hmm, did something change with aa that we need to account for in the device provisioning?
<psivaa> plars: yes, i've had a few reruns. and the issue appeared afterwords too.
<jdstrand> plars: no
<ogra_> plars, right and the dashboard only showed the successfull one for quite a while ... i think mako-06 is definitely borked
<psivaa> plars: the instrumented ones are now then 12,13,14 & 15?
<pmcgowan> <ogra_> we got a new initrd in 154 .. i wonder if the kernel partition possibly didnt get updated properly on some devices
<ogra_> oh, right
<jdstrand> plars: the autopilot apparmor rules are either not being applied or being unapplied
<ogra_> but all devices get installed with --bootstrap
<plars> ogra_: mako-06 has been problematic, I'll pull it for now so we don't get reruns on it
<ogra_> theoretically they *should* get updated
<plars> I've not seen it fail like that before
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> jdstrand: any idea how on earth that could happen? Could a bad device really have such an effect?
<jdstrand> plars: there was an apparmor update, but it had no code changes and was extremely minimal
<plars> I'd expect it to just die/crash rather than strange things like that
<jdstrand> plars: well, I am comparing the test output from 568 and 583-- 568 is 1.5M and 583 is nearly 10M
<jdstrand> plars: (consoleText)
<plars> jdstrand: well I think psivaa said one of them was caught in a loop and he killed the job after a while
<jdstrand> that is why I asked about test infrastructure
<plars> jdstrand: only change on our side happened over the weekend, and it was the announcement I made to the ML. We added a new channel, and changed one of the channels to point at the devel-proposed alias rather than the utopic-proposed channel
<plars> (which is the same image)
<jdstrand> I need to be able to compare 568 with something that is a comparable but failing run if I am going to be able to help diagnose
<plars> there's still some reporting stuff we need to clean up there, but that's trivial. Runs have happened successfully since those changes, and nothing clearly would have had an impact on this
<psivaa> jdstrand: if you see the console in 583, we see those quite a lot of errors/ failures. that could add to the log size?
<jdstrand> I don't know-- I got dragged in to this cause there were apparmor denials. there are apparmor denials because the autopilot apparmor rules aren't being applied correctly
<psivaa> jdstrand: and 568 has only 2 failiures and that too is with image 154. not sure if you could compare those two tbh :)
<bfiller> sil2100: can I have a silo for line 33 please?
<jdstrand> that is the extent of what I can say about this atm (sorry I'm not more familiar with the test infrastructure)
<bfiller> sil2100: I mean line 32 :)
<sil2100> bfiller: sadly, we're critically low on silos right now, we need to have 1 free one in case of a blocker fix ;)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, we can give up 18 for now
<bfiller> it's fine, I can wait until one frees up
<jdstrand> psivaa: if I had two test runs that were more alike, I might be able to help more
<psivaa> jdstrand: more alike but one with the latest image?
<psivaa> if that's the case, not sure how we match that
<psivaa> plars: ^ any idea?
<jdstrand> psivaa: I was told that 583 had some sort of looping issue with it. 568 did not. that seems to indicate that there is something wrong with 583 results and the looping issue should be fixed first
<jdstrand> psivaa: once that is fixed, we should have results that we can compare
<plars> psivaa: I'm trying gallery_app by itself locally right now
<psivaa> jdstrand: 583 did not have the looping issue
<jdstrand> psivaa: ok. why is its consoleText almost 10M and 568s is 1.5M?
<jdstrand> I need to understand that change
<jdstrand> (if I am supposed to help)
<psivaa> jdstrand: that's because the number of failures is higher in that
<jdstrand> I'll keep looking at it then. but it is clear that the autopilot apparmor rules are not being applied or are being unapplied at some point
<jdstrand> you are *sure* nothing changed in the tools to change the ordering of when clicks are installed, etc?
<psivaa> jdstrand: we dint deliberately change that. let me double check if the are installed in the same order with 568
<jdstrand> psivaa: are these things using the new click autopkgtest support?
<psivaa> jdstrand: i dont know what 'the new click autopkgtest support' means.. sorry. plars do you know?
 * jdstrand wonders if this is related to the discussion in bug #1337253
<ubot5> bug 1337253 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "Doesn't apply --include to newly installed clicks" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337253
<plars> psivaa: I think that's the stuff fginther was working on so that reminders could work, and no it's not landed yet. I was going to try to take a look soon, but the mp is on hold
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, let's do that then, let me free up silo 18
<psivaa> jdstrand: i just diff'ed the initial setup bits of the phones on 583 and 568. dont see any difference
<jdstrand> psivaa: I see a difference in the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7895341/
<jdstrand> psivaa: '<' is 568 and '>' is 583
<jdstrand> psivaa: seems the provisioning code changed?
 * jdstrand checks when 'reprovisioning device with' string happens
<psivaa> jdstrand: that's the part of the stuff used to see if the device already has that image. i dont think it's relevant here
<psivaa> right, reprovisioning happens when a job is rerun
<jdstrand> that is all before aa-clickhook
 * jdstrand keeps looking
<psivaa> jdstrand: the bits after '+ log 'FLASHING DEVICE'
<psivaa> ' id not that different
<psivaa> *is not that different
<popey> cprov: can someone help me with http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/weather-app-click/lastBuild/console ?
<popey> weather app is repeatedly failing to build
<popey> balloons: can you pelase push the core apps clicks to the store?
<balloons> popey, all of them?
<cprov> popey: in a minute and can gather fginther too.
<popey> yup, although skip weather for now as it's failing to build
<popey> thanks
<fginther> cprov, popey looking
<popey> ta
<pmcgowan> plars, any luck?
<jdstrand> psivaa: fyi, it would be nice if the 'Search for [<list of clicks>]' was sorted
<fginther> popey, cprov, I found the problem, applied a quick fix and rebuilt the job. I'll also start work on a more permanent fix. There is difference in the jenkins user account on the failing machine that wasn't taken into account in the job
<jdstrand> psivaa: pull: /var/crash/.lock -> /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/mako-NN/workspace/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/clientlogs/click_image_tests/.lock is missing in 583. what is that about?
<jdstrand> oh I see
<jdstrand> hrmm
<jdstrand> that is after the tests are run
<psivaa> yes, during results archiving
<jdstrand> psivaa: the only thing I can think of is the provisioning is different
<psivaa> jdstrand: curious as to how?
<plars> pmcgowan: psivaa: the gallery_app run locally just finished (needed to provision)
<plars> 45 passes, 0 failures
<psivaa> grrrrr
<pmcgowan> yeah of course
<jdstrand> psivaa: I know that there were changes made to precompile apparmor policy. aa-clickhook should be getting run way after that, so I'm not sure it is relevant
<plars> it could be something odd caused by something before it
<sil2100> :|
<plars> but it's nothing in the scripts, I went through the same provisioning process locally that we do in the lab
<plars> pmcgowan: I'm still digging
<jdstrand> ok, so plars just provisioned the same way psivaa did, presumably
<plars> I'm also trying notes_app right now, so at least we'll have results on those two
<plars> jdstrand: exactly
<fginther> popey, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/weather-app-click/236/ passed
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<jdstrand> this should be the differences between 568 and 583 before aa-clickhook is run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7895519/
<jdstrand> plars: do you know if the code in comment #8 of bug #1337253 is being used now?
<ubot5> bug 1337253 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "Doesn't apply --include to newly installed clicks" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337253
<thostr_> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 33?
<plars> jdstrand: probably not, we don't use autopkgtest, but let me look into it
<jdstrand> I don't see any adt strings in the log
<jdstrand> plars: ^
<sil2100> thostr_: sadly, we're currently low on silos, with only one silo free right now... we hope to have more free if we resolve the traincon situation
<jdstrand> plars: could be there isn't enough information to know why the autopilot rules aren't in place
<thostr_> sil2100: ci sheet says we have two silos :)
<sil2100> thostr_: bah, it's not updated yet ;p
<sil2100> thostr_: in reality it should be 1
<thostr_> sil2100: ack
 * ogra_ considers if getting a vendor tray and sell silos on teh grey market  is a good business model :) 
<sil2100> ;p
<rsalveti> let me validate the emulator now
<sil2100> I guess that if we at least confirm that both notes and gallery pass when ran locally and davmor2 gives a final +1 on dogfooding, let's maybe consider promoting the image anyway
<sil2100> (if emulator boots as well)
<ogra_> sil2100, well, UITK doesnt run either
<rsalveti> emulator first boot doesn't get us to unity8
<rsalveti> =\
<plars> jdstrand: it does look like we do "aa-clickhook -f --include=/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules" This is also done by phablet-config autopilot
<sil2100> Aw come on
<ogra_> we are missing about 300 tests
<plars> jdstrand: It could be that it's run more than once though, would that cause any problem?
<plars> ogra_, sil2100: please standby, I'm rerunning a lot of stuff right now both locally and in the lab
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> just telling sil2100 where we stand
<sil2100> Ok
<ogra_> didnt mean to complain or moan :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, right, I didn't notice that it only had 5 tests ran ;p
<ogra_> I#m doing that enough in other channels
<sil2100> But it was yellow!
<sil2100> 80%!
<ogra_> shipit !
<plars> ogra_: I didn't take it that way, I just want to make sure you know I'm aware and working on it. :) It's my focus right now
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> thanks
<jdstrand> plars: if it run more than once with the proper --include: no, it shouldn't matter. (though, if you think it is run multiple times at the same time, there could be a problem)
<plars> jdstrand: it wouldn't happen in parallel or anything, no
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: I get the wizard at least on the emulator, but not unity8 =\
<rsalveti> not even after a reboot
<plars> jdstrand: the only parallelization is across devices
<jdstrand> plars: if aa-clickhook is run without the --include, then that would undo the rule. aa-clickhook is run on click install, so if a click gets installed later, that could undo the changes
<sil2100> rsalveti: hmm... then maybe the UITK -gles bits weren't enough?
<ogra_> rsalveti, bah
<rsalveti> yeah, not sure, still investigating
<sil2100> Thanks
 * sil2100 is sad
<jdstrand> plars: put more simply-- aa-clickhook must always be run after click packages are installed (unless you are going to modify your code to do what newer autopkgtest is doing)
<jdstrand> plars: aa-clickhook -f --include=... that is
<rsalveti> ogra_: sil2100: worked fine after destroying and creating it again O_o
<rsalveti> not a single crash this time
<ogra_> what did you do the first time, upgrade from an older one ?
<rsalveti> no, clean image
<rsalveti> same one
<ogra_> weird
<rsalveti> but I had a bunch of things crashing after the wizard crashed
<sil2100> uh
<rsalveti> swipe is working, can open apps
<rsalveti> seems ok
<pmcgowan> bzoltan had validated it prior to the image build fwiw
<rsalveti> let me try to recreate the broken image
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> I think bad things happen when the wizard crashes
<rsalveti> will test it more
<davmor2> sil2100: oh yeah what it is with the wizard always crashing?  I'm assuming it is safe to ignore and it's just because it got closed
<brendand> sil2100, eventful start to the week, huh?
<sil2100> brendand: yeah... hey! You're not on holidays? ;)
<brendand> sil2100, i am
<brendand> sil2100, on holidays until tomorrow
<sil2100> davmor2: well, not sure about that, but with the TRAINCON-0 overextending so much, I don't feel like blocking on smaller things ;)
<brendand> sil2100, what happened to the dashboard :/
<sil2100> brendand: then don't look at our image situation! It will only stress you out ;)
<brendand> sil2100, what did you DO!
<sil2100> I don't knooow!
<sil2100> It was popey !
<sil2100> #blamepopey
<davmor2> brendand: blame popey tm
<popey> \o/
<brendand> sil2100, but seriously - is something fundamental causing all those failures, or do all of those applications have different issues?
<ogra_> something fundamental
<ogra_> it mnifests as apparmor denial of autopilot introspection
<ogra_> but there were no changes in either ... which makes tracking it super hard
<ogra_> s/tracking/tracing/
<plars> ogra_: sil2100: psivaa: brendand: ok, we have fewer failures on this rerun of gallery/notes, uitk tests in progress now
<ogra_> cool ?
 * ogra_ wonders what to say about "fewer failures" ... means there are still some i guess
<sil2100> 4 for notes and 1 for gallery, hmmm
<psivaa> plars: could be weird issues in the devices then?
<ogra_> out of the blue ?
<psivaa> i still see ' 173.094185] type=1400 audit(1406646860.290:123): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir"' message in notes app failed ones
<ogra_> i wonder if we can somehow find out if kernel and initrd are up to date in the boot partition
<plars> psivaa: well, we're still getting that kind of stuff, yeah
<plars> psivaa: before that, we ran phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable
<plars> which in turn, runs 'aa-clickhook -f --include=/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules'
<plars> it also ran before the gallery_app test
<ogra_> plars, can you check if all devices run "3.4.0-5-mako #32-Ubuntu" ? (uname -a should suffice)
<ogra_> that should be the latest kernel
<plars> ogra_: the one that ran this test is for sure
<ogra_> ok
<plars> jdstrand: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/7895931/ provide anything useful to you?
<ogra_> jdstrand, oh, one thing i noticed, we dont have /lib/modules filled anymore ... shouldnt there be some firewalling ?
<jdstrand> ogra_: the ufw tests should fail if there is an issue
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'm guessing they are compiled in if they aren't failing?
<jdstrand> plars: that looks all normal. what is happening is that /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.notes_notes_1.4.275 doesn't have the autopilot rules in it in 583
 * jdstrand is assuming
<ogra_> jdstrand, hmm, i thought they were supposed to be modules
<ogra_> rsalveti, do you know ? seems /lib/modules is empty
<plars> jdstrand: what about 585?
<rsalveti> it should be a link afaik
<plars> jdstrand: from that device, I don't see anything under /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/ - should I?
<rsalveti> ogra_: /lib/modules/3.4.0-5-mako for mako at least
<ogra_> with content ?
<plars> jdstrand: oh wait, sorry, wrong console
<plars> I do have stuff there
<plars> phew
<rsalveti> ogra_: mako, yes
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> (i only have aan old image around here)
<rsalveti> well, should always be the case
<rsalveti> actually, this is not a link
<rsalveti> it's bind-mounted
<ogra_> well, i expected that lsmod shows some modules loaded
<plars> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7895991/ is what I have in it after run 585
<ogra_> yeah, i remember the code
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, we might not necessarily be using any module
<rsalveti> but that's sort of expected
<ogra_> well, i was expecting some UFW lockdown
<rsalveti> ogra_: probably nobody requiring them
<rsalveti> was able to load modules here just fine
<rsalveti> modprobe lttng-tracer
<rsalveti> got a bunch of modules after that
<ogra_> ah, yeah, works here too
<pete-woods> fginther: hi, could you direct me to any documentation / explain how I to integrate click building a LP package with jenkins?
<fginther> pete-woods, one moment please
<jdstrand> plars: yep, it has the correct line: #include "/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules"
<jdstrand> plars: did that run pass or fail?
<plars> jdstrand: it didn't fail completely, but it had some aa related failures on notes app
<plars> jdstrand: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/585/consoleFull
<plars> ogra_, sil2100, psivaa: ok, we have passing uitk tests
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> at the third attempt though
 * ogra_ hopes that persists :)
<plars> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/157:20140729.2:20140728.1/9355/ looks much improved now, and I've disabled a couple of devices to see if they are causing problems
<bzoltan1> sil2100: rsalveti: We need to update the QtCreator package (not the plugins I am releasing often, but the big one) from the packaging trunk -> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator  Mirv is not around, so I will need a hand to push it.
<sil2100> plars, jdstrand: ok, since I got a bit out-of-date on the state, but do we have any clues on what's going on the dashboard side with the apparmor denials during ap tests?
<plars> and jdstrand and I still need to work through what's going on with this aa-clickhook stuff
<plars> sil2100: not yet, we're working on that now
<bzoltan1> sil2100: rsalveti: I do not remember if the QtC package is on the CI Train or not
 * ogra_ thinks this is just fallout of something else we havent identified yet 
<sil2100> bzoltan1: you want to do it through the train, yes?
<sil2100> bzoltan1: let's check the version then ;)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: sure, that is the real thing, right?
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  the trunk is up to date and we have bumped the version too
<plars> one thing interesting... I can reproduce the messages like Jul 29 15:44:28 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  289.352388] type=1400 audit(1406648668.834:84): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" profile="com.ubuntu.notes_notes_1.4.275" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/notes-app/" pid=5394 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<plars> at home
<plars> but I don't see the tests fail when it happens
<sil2100> bzoltan1: ok, so it seems Timo didn't use the train for it it seems, I'm double checking one thing though
<sil2100> I think he was releasing directly to the archive
<jdstrand> plars: that is a different issue
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  not impossible
<jdstrand> plars: in that case, it seems like the applicationName in the notes-app qml is wrong. /home/phablet/.local/share/notes-app/ is wrong. it should be /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.notes
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: is mirv on vacation again?
<bzoltan1> sil2100: I do not think that our CI train can merge to that project
<jdstrand> plars: if it isn't the QML, it is something else in the app
<bzoltan1> rsalveti:  yes
<sil2100> rsalveti: yes, one more week
<rsalveti> lol, wonder how many weeks he got
<rsalveti> maybe he's special because he's finnish
<rsalveti> summer and so on
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: please create the mr and ping with with the address
<rsalveti> I can take a look
<psivaa> plars: wow, it's a great news. hope this stays as it is :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. TRAINCON-0. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<bzoltan1> rsalveti:  Is it possible to land a totally empty MR? I mean even without touching the changelog.
<plars> psivaa: there's still more to sort out, but we have better results.. still not what they should be though
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: so, I tried the emulator a bunch more times, and it's getting in a broken state from time to time
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: in Finland everybody has about 25 days holiday, but Finns  like to to take them in big blocks :)
<rsalveti> still to be investigated, but it's better than the last promoted one
<ogra_> rsalveti, promotable with a note in the landing mail  ?
<rsalveti> so I'd say this shouldn't be blocking trainco anymore
<ogra_> ah, you were faster
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> +1
<ogra_> we now just need the smoke tests to work
<jdstrand> plars: in other words-- that is a bona-fide bug with notes-app
<jdstrand> psivaa: I would be curious what the results would be if you did a test run now in the same manner you did before
<jdstrand> plars: oh, you said you disabled a device-- is it possible that the device had problems with either the filesystem or the hardware such that it couldn't write out files? think is that maybe the files didn't get updated even though aa-clickhook --include was run
<plars> jdstrand: that wasn't on this device
<jdstrand> s/think is/thinking/
<psivaa> jdstrand: i guess plars ran the same way as i did, except on the devices that failed me :)
<plars> jdstrand: if that's the case, then the problem is on a lot of devices
<jdstrand> plars: I know. this one passed. the other didn't. didn't you disable the device that didn't pass?
<popey> balloons: any problem uploading the clicks?
<plars> jdstrand: this one didn't pass completely though
<plars> jdstrand: we still got 5 notes failures which we didn't expect to see
<plars> jdstrand: and a whole lot of these apparmor denied messages
<plars> jdstrand: I also see that at home
<jdstrand> plars: right, but the reason I am involved is cause of the autopilot apparmor rules. that wasn't an issue on this run (at least not for notes-app)
<plars> jdstrand: except it passes
<jdstrand> plars: you are talking about the mkdir denial?
<plars> jdstrand: on 585?
<plars> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> plars: right, I addressed that. the mkdir denial is a bug in notes-app
<fginther> pete-woods, sorry about that, was in the middle of something else. Generally, we just create the jenkins jobs as needed per project (we don't have a lot of these yet). What package is this for?
<plars> ok
<plars> jdstrand: didn't understand that, thanks
<jdstrand> plars: it was only the autopilot apparmor dbus denials had to do with aa-clickhook
<ogra_> === IMAGE 157 Promoted !!! ===
<plars> \o/
<pmcgowan> nice!
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: empty MR> yes, although you have to use "force rebuild" in the build job parameters
<pmcgowan> olli, jdstrand^^
<jdstrand> nice!
<pmcgowan> thanks plars, psivaa
<jdstrand> plars: so, I was just asking if there was a hardware issue with the device that ran 583.
<cjwatson> oh, brilliant
<tvoss> hah, we are moving again?
<jdstrand> plars: if you think that was a possible cause. if you rule that out-- there is something that is undoing the aa-clickhook changes. would probably need some instrumenting in the test infrastructure to figure it out
<plars> jdstrand: I don't see anywhere that it could be undoing the aa-clickhook changes, but I think you were suggesting earlier that they looked like they were reverted?
<kgunn> sil2100: is there a way to check on ubuntu-system-settings in silo6....i think i saw some other silos y'day....but now gone? (landed?)
<kgunn> just need to check to see if we need to rebuild?
<jdstrand> plars: if you are going to instrument it, I would suggest grepping for the '#include' line I mentioned earlier after aa-clickhook, and then grepping for it again right before the autopilot tests are run
<sil2100> kgunn: after the meeting I'll try to check that :)
<kgunn> sil2100: ta, it was the only other thing that i was worried/keeping an eye on
<kgunn> tvoss: its happening...train chugging away from station
<pmcgowan> kgunn, you ever landing that silo?
<pmcgowan> ;)
<jdstrand> plars: actually, could jest do 'grep "# injected via click hook" <path to profile>' || failtest
<kgunn> pmcgowan: don't jinx it
<jdstrand> just*
<jdstrand> plars: ie, if we check that the autopilot rules are correctly added, we can fail the whole thing if they are not
<tvoss> kgunn, gotta say that in German: so schön, dass Emma wieder fit ist :)
<tvoss> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> :D
<jdstrand> plars: but the check needs to be done right before the tests are run, and ideally, additionally after aa-clickhook --include is run
<plars> jdstrand: I'll try to take a look at that on some manual ones at least - did you have a link for somewhere you saw the aa stuff getting reverted though?
<jdstrand> plars: for i in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_* ; do grep -q "# injected via click hook" $i || failtest '$i' does not have autopilot rules ; done
<jdstrand> plars: nope. I couldn't find it in the diff
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<jdstrand> plars: something akin to that ^ may at least save time for next time
<sil2100> kgunn: give me a minute and I'll check that for you
 * sil2100 has firefox problems
<jdstrand> and may provide clues for next time
<olli> sil2100, cjwatson, pmcgowan, ogra_, jdstrand, rsalveti, plars, psivaa-bbl, everyone that I forgot... THX!
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, just checked and it seems that no new ubuntu-system-settings was released, so the version in silo 006 seems good!
<kgunn> sil2100: woohoo!
<kgunn> sil2100: its all good to go then
<robru> sil2100, hey hey hey what's the word?
<sil2100> robru: hey! So!
<sil2100> robru: we promoted o/
<sil2100> robru: not a perfect image, but promoted
<robru> sil2100, great!
<sil2100> robru: anyway, could you publish 006 once you have some time?
<ToyKeeper> Did kgunn's silo land too?
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: not yet, but its 1st in line
<robru> sil2100, of course!
<robru> like, right now
<sil2100> robru: if you can, kick a new image once 006 is in the archive, since this will be a good image for a second promotion ;)
<robru> oh, 6 is building
<kgunn> @ good image for a second promotion, yes it will my friends....yes it will
<kgunn> robru: ah! what?
<kgunn> lemme check
<sil2100> robru: since silo 006 seems like the golden bullet here, fixing at least two of our issues ;)
<kgunn> arrg...yeah, an update sanity build robru
<kgunn> once its done, its good to go
<kgunn> robru: just making all the gles twins happy
<kgunn> now its ready
<kgunn> robru don't quit now
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: davmor2 ^ anyone want to show some qtcomp love ?
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> robru's in a hotel right now
<sil2100> Anyway, kgunn are you triple sure that I can press 'publish' on 006?
<sil2100> If yes, I can press it!
<sil2100> Oh, and there's robru back
<robru> weird, stupid hotel wifi is crap
<robru> sil2100, kgunn: i guess i missed some messages from you guys
<robru> just wondering about gles in silo 6
 * olli holds his breath
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: If so, it'll be a bit...  I need to relocate before I can start anything.
<sil2100> kgunn: ^ :) ?
<davmor2> kgunn: I spent spent Monday testing it.  It was fine unless it has been massively updated since then?
<davmor2> I can give it a blitz testing now though
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: rsalveti: I have added this to the line 40 -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/kubuntu-packaging/enable_ubuntu_devices/+merge/228725 The best would be to get a silo for it and I will add the rest of the plugins one by one.
<robru> sil2100, kgunn: so nobody answered my question about gles in silo 6. is it tested?
<sil2100> kgunn: ^ ?
<robru> kgunn, sil2100: oh sorry, i just noticed it's a no-change rebuild, nevermind.
<robru> kgunn, sil2100: ok, publishing silo 6 then!
<Saviq> mterry, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-2-publish/36/
<Saviq> robru, mterry will have a look at ↑
<robru> Saviq, you can summon him just like that, can you?
<kgunn> robru: sil2100 thanks (sorry, snuck to the kitchen for a moment)
<Saviq> robru, he's sitting opposite, so yes
 * tvoss thinks we should have fancy videos of packages landing in the archive
<robru> mterry, well, it's a big one, good luck!
<robru> sil2100, how was your first day with the new spreadsheet? really nice, huh? ;-)
<sil2100> robru: not bad! Although I didn't have too many occasions to use it!
<sil2100> Traincon you know
<robru> sil2100, hehe, time will come ;-)
<kgunn> mterry: btw, langasek had already package reviewed qtmir
<olli> sil2100, is there a way for me to see the current queue of silos, ideally in the order you guys will process them?
<kgunn> in case that matters
<mterry> kgunn, right
<robru> olli, not really. just the pending tab of the spreadsheet, but they're not really assigned in the order requested, more like "assigned in the order that people ping about them on IRC"
<mterry> robru, I've already looked at most of this changes during MP time actually.  I've just gone through them and I don't see anything awful.  ACK
<robru> mterry, thanks buddy!
<olli> robru, thx
<robru> olli, you're welcome! Is there one you want assigned soon?
<olli> robru, next pick would simply be a line that's entirely green?
<robru> olli, err, nope. more like, green-green-red.
<robru> (right third one is testing pass state, taht can only get green after the silo is assigned)
<olli> gotcha
<olli> so there is a good lineup... let me check if I have an opinion
<robru> olli, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&type=view&gid=0&f=true&colid0=2&filterstr0&colid1=35&filterstr1=Yes&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250 try this on for size. this is a special "filtered list" view on the spreadsheet, it hides rows that are already assigned, and hides rows that are set as ready:no, which means those are the potential candidates for assignment.
<robru> unfortunately I can't actually process the assignments from that view, otherwise it might actually be useful ;-) but if you just wanna look, it's an interesting way to slice the data.
<sil2100> Man, my head hurts
<olli> robru, there is a whole bunch
<olli> if I was talking with my Unity/Mir head on I'd give preference to things related there
<olli> head/hat
<robru> olli, yep. many of them are months old as well. since there is only 1 silo available, I have to be very careful who I give it to!
<olli> putting my Rick hat on, I'd say go for bugfixes
<robru> olli, oh, we just promoted an image, doesn't that mean it's time for Feature Bonanza?
<robru> ;-)
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sil2100, goodnight!
<cwayne_> hihi, now that we're out of traincon0, can we get silo 008 landed without qa validation? or is it still needed?
<olli> robru, when are you planning to promote again
<olli> heh
<robru> cwayne_, yeah probably
<robru> olli, well i think the plan is to land silo 6, build an image, consider that one for promotion as well, and then after that, open it up for any & all landings.
<olli> robru, I don't think I have more to add
<robru> olli, no worries. is rick off or something? I didn't understand why you're wearing his hat ;-)
<olli> robru, once open for any & all landings... when are you cutting an image again?
<olli> robru, yeah, get to be rick this week, wasn't sure if you asked me for input in that role
<olli> hence the hats ;)
<robru> olli, well cron kicks an image daily, but sometimes we manually kick 1 or 2 extra depending on how many landings there are. so today I think I'm just kicking the one.
<olli> ok, wfm
<rsalveti> tvoss: you don't usually set the silo as 'passed' before the MRs are approved
<rsalveti> pass here means ready to land
<rsalveti> which is not the case as the mrs are not yet approved
<robru> olli, thanks
<rsalveti> gezzz, seems we're landing qtcompositor?
<bzoltan> rsalveti: is that MR and the landing line 40 good?
<robru> rsalveti, qtcompositor is happening! it was ready since yesterday. any problems, blame kgunn! ;-)
<rsalveti> bzoltan: I didn't get why the blank mr, do you just want to land the latest in the packaging branch?
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  yes
<rsalveti> lol, you guys are fast
<rsalveti> just out of trainco 0
<rsalveti> nice
<robru> rsalveti, well this qtcompositor stuff is supposed to fix one of the blocker bugs, so we're doing it.
<rsalveti> bzoltan: should be enough, will take a look later today
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  thanks
<rsalveti> robru: new features, hopefully without new bugs :-)
<robru> rsalveti, bugs? never!
<robru> infinity, cjwatson: anybody around to NEW qtmir and qtmir-gles? I need to get those in so I can build & image before I can release a bunch of other silos.
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^- I gather you'd pre-reviewed those, so can you do the honours?
<robru> cjwatson, slangasek: thanks guys
<slangasek> yep
<slangasek> oh, which honors am I doing?
<cjwatson> ah, Steve had beaten me to it anyway
<slangasek> it's not in NEW
<slangasek> no, somebody else
<cjwatson> somebody else did; it did hit NEW for ~20 minutes
 * slangasek nods
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<rsalveti> robru: mind reconfiguring silo 1?
<slangasek> 161! we go through a lot of numbers
<robru> rsalveti, done: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1185/console
* rsalveti changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mthanksDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> slangasek, what?
<rsalveti> crap
* rsalveti changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<rsalveti> thanks :-)
<slangasek> robru: oh, just idle comments on the mailing list discussion :)
<slangasek> robru: I'm not sure how Saviq went from 157 to 161, but sil2100 clarified that 158 is next :)
<rsalveti> x86 is 3 ids ahead
<robru> slangasek, apparently the i386 and arm image numbers are out of sync
<robru> rsalveti, lol, took me a while to notice what you did with the topic there
<rsalveti> yeah, mouse was in the wrong place :-)
<robru> rsalveti, what IRC client you using? mine doesn't let me live-edit topics like that. have to copy & paste into the message area, kind of a hassle
<rsalveti> old xchat
<rsalveti> for some reason I have enough permission to change the topic
<robru> rsalveti, anybody can change the topic in this channel, it's unrestricted
<rsalveti> oh, that's why then
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> fixed, rebuilding
 * slangasek eagerly updates to 157
<Saviq> slangasek, oops ;)
<Saviq> slangasek, emulator images apparently ;)
<Saviq> didn't know they have different numbers to the phones
<mhr3> robru, anything blocking 008?
<robru> mhr3, yep, waiting for 6 to finish landing, then I'm going to kick an image. give it a couple hours
<mhr3> alright
<robru> barry, system-image progressbar problem went away by itself, not sure what ever caused it!
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<popey> robru: any plans to trigger a new image soon?
<robru> popey, yep, as soon as silo 6 finishes landing, which should be soonish
<popey> can you hang fire, I'm approving core apps clicks right now
<robru> popey, oh ok, sure, just let me know
<popey> ta
<robru> popey, how long do you think you need? (just curious, no rush)
<popey> ~30 m
<robru> popey, perfect, I'll take lunch ;-)
<robru> brb
<popey> robru: all done, all new clicks in the next image
<Saviq> now migrate already!
<Saviq> should we worry about http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings or will this get sorted out by itself?
<tvoss> cjwatson, still around?
<Saviq> ah fook oh noes
<Saviq> robru, kgunn, we've a problem...
<Saviq> ubuntu-system-settings is all arch (arm64, ppc etc. as well), but qtmir is only armhf/i386/amd64
<kgunn> Saviq: ug...
 * olli is watching live while in a HO with kgunn
<Saviq> so u-s-s from the silo is blocked in proposed because qtmir is not available in all the arches u-s-s is available in
<kgunn> Saviq: so we gotta build qtmir for all archs ?
<robru> popey, thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, that's probably not possible
<Saviq> because we don't have mir for all those arches
<robru> Saviq, ugh, how did this happen?
<Saviq> ;( help
<Saviq> robru, usual, there's no hardware using arm64/powerpc/ppc64el phone
<robru> Saviq, you need to add a build-dep on qtmir so that it knows not to build on those arches
<Saviq> robru, and u-s-s didn't have a dependency like that before
<Saviq> robru, it doesn't
<Saviq> robru, but u-s-s was on those arches before
<robru> Saviq, ok then we need somebody like infinity or cjwatson to manually override that. it's out of my hands
<Saviq> robru, yeah I thought so :|
<kgunn> slangasek could you possibly help ^ ?
<Saviq> TBH not even sure how it could be available before when it used unity-mir... that's only armhf/i386/amd64... probably no explicit dep
<Saviq> yeah, it only got away with it because no one tried it on the other arches
<kgunn> robru: whom might we plea to for some help ?
<robru> kgunn, I'd go with cjwatson, infinity, stgraber, or slangasek but nobody seems to be responding to pings at the moment.
<kgunn> robru: ok, will sit tight...
<robru> kgunn, yeah it's all we can do
<robru> kgunn, care to speculate on what potential consequences might arise from an image build that has all of silo 6 except system settings?
<slangasek> Saviq, kgunn, robru: you don't get manual overrides for such things; you update the uninstallable package to not be built on the arch where it's uninstallable and we remove the binaries from the archive
<kgunn> robru: yeah, i don't think it'll boot actually....infinite spinning logo would be the result i think
<robru> kgunn, cool
<slangasek> so someone please upload ubuntu-system-settings to limit its Arch list or make it FTBFS on !i386 !x86_64 !armhf
<robru> slangasek, so what, like add a build-dep on mir?
<slangasek> robru: probably just change the Architecture: any to Architecture: i386 amd64 armhf on the binary packages
<robru> slangasek, isn't hard-coding arches technical debt? I've been told not to do that
<slangasek> but if you prefer to build-dep on mir instead, that's ok
<slangasek> robru: yeah, for this reason a build-dep on an arch-specific mir package is fine
<robru> slangasek, ok, will do
<robru> slangasek, will need you to delete those binaries in a minute
<slangasek> ack
<robru> kgunn, slangasek, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-system-settings/build-dep-mir/+merge/228755 k, will build this in the silo if it looks good to you.
<kgunn> robru: thanks looking
<robru> whoops, looks like I proposed to the wrong place
<robru> kgunn, slangasek: sorry try https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-system-settings/build-dep-mir/+merge/228756
<kgunn> robru: got it, so that'll make it just ftbfs
<kgunn> for those archs
<robru> kgunn, yep, it won't be able to build without that on arches that don't have it
<kgunn> robru: crap...need an approver
<kgunn> bfiller: do you have capability? to top approve
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-system-settings/build-dep-mir/+merge/228756
<bfiller> kgunn: looks like I don't on that MR
<bfiller> kgunn: kenvandine might ^^^^^
<kgunn> rsalveti: ^
<kgunn> just an mp to cast off the need for ppc/arm64
<kgunn> in the case of qtmir
<kgunn> charles: you might be able to help....just need a top approver
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-system-settings/build-dep-mir/+merge/228756
 * kenvandine looks
 * kgunn hugs kenvandine
<kenvandine> kgunn, done
<kgunn> kenvandine: thanks, bullet dodged
<charles> kgunn, kenvandine, thanks
<robru> gosh that status is misleading ;-)
<robru> slangasek, I guess this is what success looks like? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+build/6222567 can you delete those binaries now?
<slangasek> robru: absolutely :)
<robru> slangasek, thanks!
<alecu> so, is the train already moving? Who do we bribe around here for silos?
<alecu> :-)
<kgunn> thanks slangasek
<kgunn> takin' a break bbiab
<cjwatson> slangasek: um, ubuntu-system-settings has rdepends on those arches; I'm not sure you're improving things by just pushing the uninstallability up a level
<cjwatson> slangasek: and in particular it leaks into the whole online-accounts stack which is a real pain to arch-limit (BTDT)
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> cjwatson: so from the discussion above, the packages are de facto not usable on those architectures because of a (logical but previously undeclared) dependency on mir
<cjwatson> they've been usable enough to satisfy build-deps
<cjwatson> I understand the wider point, but I've analysed this stack before and it's a nightmare to disentangle
<cjwatson> so I think we need to figure something out even if it's not in u-s-s itself
<cjwatson> the deps are: indicator-bluetooth; ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts <- (account-plugin-{lots}, friends-app, reminders-app, etc.)
<cjwatson> the main difficulty is where it globs into account-plugin-* and requires making a bunch of things explicitly Architecture: amd64 armhf i386 to avoid building uninstallable things
<robru> alecu, no silos to be had just yet
<robru> cjwatson, uh, I *just* hit publish on u-s-s with a new qtmir build-dep
<cjwatson> ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts seems pretty tied to ubuntu-system-settings, and the account-plugin-* packages seem pretty tied to it
<cjwatson> robru: sorry to come into this late, it was dinnertime
<cjwatson> (and I'm about to be called away again)
<robru> cjwatson, thanks for looking at it... soo... do I need to rebuild it again or is this gonna work*?
<robru> * for values of 'work' that include 'unblock it from proposed'
<cjwatson> robru: depends whether slangasek has already removed binaries; if he has then he's created uninstallables, and I would not do that
<slangasek> I haven't yet
<alecu> robru: not even with some hefty bribe? ;-)
<slangasek> cjwatson: how do you want to handle?
<alecu> robru: no problem, I'll ask again in some hours.
<cjwatson> I get that it's not usable, but it apparently worked well enough to not have to tear UOA apart.  can we make the dependency conditional?
<robru> alecu, you can't bribe me to give you something that doesn't exist ;-)
<robru> alecu, but something should free up soon hopefully...
<alecu> great
<robru> cjwatson, I have no clue about this component. I'm just doing what people tell me to do with it
<cjwatson> (maybe it mostly just needed the library to work, and then to be able to depend on ubuntu-system-settings although nothing ends up being used in the build chain)
<cjwatson> robru: I'm mostly talking to slangasek
<robru> cjwatson, ok
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
 * robru secretly hopes that the thing he just publishes unblocks u-s-s from proposed so he can kick an image and then land the 4 other silos that have been waiting all day
<cjwatson> I doubt it
<slangasek> cjwatson: so I'm coming around to the conclusion that forcing u-s-s in might be a lesser evil
<slangasek> to unblock, and then we can unpick the dependencies without Landing Team pressure
<cjwatson> my inclination would be http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898248/ on top of use-qtComp
<cjwatson> that's possible, but please check how many uninstallables it yields first
<slangasek> that's for u-s-s?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> dropping the build-dep-mir branch
 * slangasek nods
<cjwatson> all the options here are suboptimal in one way or another; that one more or less restores the status quo on the secondary arches
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> cjwatson, so should I apply that diff and rebuild and reupload or can you just upload that for me since you have the diff there already
<robru> ?
<cjwatson> robru: I have a five-year-old more or less begging for my attention
<cjwatson> so I kind of don't want to supervise right now
<robru> cjwatson, ok I'll do it then, sign off!
<cjwatson> ok :)
<robru> slangasek, so if I apply that ^ is it gonna unblock without needing you to delete packages?
<slangasek> robru: yes
<robru> slangasek, ok, it's building now
<cjwatson> robru: oh, just to make it clear, that doesn't conflict with your build-dep-mir branch directly, but you will need to drop that change in order for this to be useful
<slangasek> robru: ok, perfect :)
<slangasek> right, what cjwatson said
<robru> cjwatson, yep, done
<cjwatson> right, LGTM
<popey> fginther: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898371/
<popey> payui fails the click-reviewer-tools
<popey> jdstrand: ^
<popey>       "text": "id 'payui_payui' != 'com.canonical.payui_payui'"
<jdstrand> popey: yeah, so, I think we need tedg
<popey> paging Mr Gould, paging Mr Gould. Mr Gould to the white courtesy phone...
<jdstrand> tedg: looking at other online accounts application ids, my understanding is it should be <click pkgname>_<appname>
<alecu> jdstrand, popey: tedg is on vacations this week
<popey> erk
<alecu> jdstrand: popey: can I help instead?
<jdstrand> ah, well, whoever uploaded this then
<popey> fginther: did
<alecu> gatox asked for this to be uploaded, but seems to be gone now.
<jdstrand> popey: the "unconfined" template for this is 'ok' (previously discussed)
<popey> sure
<popey> this was new though, hence me rejecting it
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> I think you are right
<jdstrand> I think that is a legitimate error in the app
<jdstrand> aiui
<jdstrand> we might want mardy's input too though
<alecu> jdstrand: popey: pay-ui just started using libonlineaccounts-client. Is that error due to this?
<jdstrand> alecu: it is related to its use of online accounts, yes. it isn't declaring its application id correctly
<jdstrand> = click-check-online-accounts =
<jdstrand> {
<jdstrand>   "error": {
<jdstrand>     "online_accounts_payui_account-application_id": {
<jdstrand>       "text": "id 'payui_payui' != 'com.canonical.payui_payui'"
<jdstrand>     }
<jdstrand>   },
<jdstrand> alecu: ^
<jdstrand> alecu: I think it is just a simple string change in the xml
<alecu> ok, I'll propose a branch for that
<jdstrand> == online account-application: com.canonical.payui.application ==
<jdstrand> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
<jdstrand> <application id="payui_payui">
<jdstrand> alecu: ^
<jdstrand> change that to 'id="com.canonical.payui_payui"' and it should be fine to upload. granted, I don't know if something else needs to change internally
<alecu> jdstrand: I'll test that change on my phone, and will ask for it to be reuploaded
<jdstrand> alecu: awesome, thanks! :)
<alecu> yes!
<Saviq> robru, thank you for getting silo 6 sorted out
 * Saviq wasn't sure what was the right solution
<robru> Saviq, me either but I got told ;-)
<Saviq> robru, yeah, lesson learned!
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome! I'm super stoke to get that published and an image kicked
<Saviq> robru, ↑
<robru> yep ;-)
<gatox> jdstrand ping
<jdstrand> gatox: hey
<jdstrand> gatox: so, I am heading out. all my comments on the payui application id are in scrollback and alecu is handling it
<gatox> jdstrand, i'm trying to propose a branch for payui fixing the problems in the xml...but when trying to do it as it is suggested... the ubuntu sdk fails to build it if i declare the project as com.canonical.payui.... and if i just put the whole names without using cmake var to build the tihngs it fails to launch online accounts
<jdstrand> gatox: I do read backscroll though, so feel free to ping me
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> gatox: I think we need bzoltan and mardy to comment
<jdstrand> gatox: I wrote the tests based on what I observed other apps did (eg, reminders). I don't know what the sdk is doing, though istr mardy and the security talking about how these would be namespaced
<jdstrand> gatox: unfortunately, they are both eod right now
<jdstrand> s/security/security team/
<gatox> jdstrand, so.... is not going to be posible to land this?
<gatox> today
<jdstrand> I think it is in error. I just don't know how to tell you to fix it :\
<gatox> jdstrand, because the way it is right now.... was working in the phone..... trying to make the changes as it was suggested brakes the build with the sdk..... or breaks the launching of online accounts
<Saviq> robru, it looks like there's some action from archive admins needed now (removing the old binaries?) http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings
<robru> Saviq, no, that page is stale (note it says v...29 and not v...29.1)
<Saviq> robru, ah, not ran yet, than, tx
<jdstrand> gatox: it may work but it is breaking namespacing rules
<gatox> jdstrand, i think i found the solution
<jdstrand> ok, cool
<gatox> jdstrand, yes.... just tested it.... proposing the branch
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<jdstrand> gatox: nice!
<Chipaca> could I have silo 9 landed please?
<gatox> fginther, hi.... sorry to bother you again... if you are still around, i just sent you an email with a new click version
<fginther> gatox, got it
<gatox> fginther, thanks..... and sorry for the trouble
<fginther> gatox, uploaded (and no worries)
<gatox> fginther, thanks!
<popey> gatox: fginther ERROR: Could not load 'payui.json'. Is it properly formatted?
<gatox> popey, :s checking
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898990/
<popey> missing a line-feed?
<gatox> popey, how can i run those checks locally?
<popey> lp:click-reviewers-tools
<popey> bin/click-run-checks foo.click
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7899020/ is an example good one gatox
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7899029/ is the one from the terminal app
<popey> (also unconfined)
<popey> gatox: also failed in other ways, ERROR: Could not find 'payui.desktop'
<gatox> popey, yes.... i found that issue
<popey> i need to EOD now...
<popey> will check for new payui in the store in the morning
<gatox> popey, i'm about to send the click
<gatox> popey, after running the tools
<popey> ok
<popey> will hang around 10 mins
<fginther> gatox, I'm here as well
<gatox> fginther, popey thx both.... i just sent the new click to francis.... as far as i can see the only error is about unconfined that it says it needs manual check
<popey> thats fine
<popey> we have already discussed and accepted that
<fginther> gatox, popey it is uploaded
<popey> got it
<popey> approved it gatox fginther, thanks
<popey> should be in the next image
<gatox> popey, fginther great! thanks!
<rsalveti> awesome
<cjwatson> ubuntu-system-settings from silo 6 is in utopic according to rmadison - kicking an image build
<cjwatson> (someone tell robru if he shows up again)
<Saviq> Laney, FWIW, the wizard wouldn't work on other arches before anyway (since it needed libunity-mir1, which was only available for the usual arches as well)
<Saviq> Laney, only difference is now it doesn't get built instead of just failing when you tried it
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 158 building (started: 20140729 23:40) ===
<cjwatson> Saviq: we had to start building it again
<cjwatson> Saviq: the fallout is too complicated on secondary arches
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-30
<slangasek> cjwatson: robru is internetless for the night, thanks for kicking it off (I'd promised him I would some time around nowish)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 158 DONE (finished: 20140730 01:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/158.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 159 building (started: 20140730 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 159 DONE (finished: 20140730 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/159.changes ===
<bzoltan1> hello, is anybody here?
<alecu> hello bzoltan1, I am. But probably not much use
<alecu> bzoltan1: perhaps you can try pinging the train-guards?
<bzoltan1> alecu:  I wonder if it is possible to get a silo for line38
<bzoltan1> rsalveti:  said that he will take care of it during his shift
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: latest qtcreator is already in the archive
<rsalveti> it was a minor patch/bugfix, which was already merged in trunk
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: ohh man, I am sorry :) You rock!
<bzoltan1> rsalveti:  yes, it now it was merged :) I was bugging the kubuntu devs about it
<veebers> robru, trainguards: I see now that traincon-0 is gone, what's the remaining step for me and silo-10?
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> sil2100, good morning
<sil2100> tvoss: morning!
<sil2100> thostr_: hey! I'm now trying to publish silo 17 and in the packaging diff I see that you guys are modifying existing symbols - will that not break the ABI?
<sil2100> thostr_: are those symbols used somewhere in external apps?
<jibel> sil2100, good morning, so main issue today on 158/159 bug 1350152
<ubot5> bug 1350152 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "[mako #158] apparmor denies access to /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350152
<sil2100> jibel: hi! I just looked on the smoketesting and saw 2 apps not starting, so this is the reason? It's not a transient error now is it?
<jibel> sil2100, no it is not transient
<sil2100> I saw new uploads for most click core apps in 158, might be related I guess?
<sil2100> jibel: thanks for bringing this up :)
<jibel> sil2100, not sure, because there was no update for gallery-app
<jibel> and it's affected by this
<sil2100> Oh, it is? Since the dashboard is not refreshed for me so I don't see full test results for 159
<sil2100> And no gallery-app there
<jibel> same problem with camera-app and no update
<sil2100> Chipaca: hey!
<Chipaca> sil2100: hoi!
<sil2100> Chipaca: is the merge you want to release reviewed by someone? ;) It's not top-approved (not sure if you have anyone to review it ;p)
 * Chipaca wonders if sil2100 and queuebot are the same person
<Chipaca> sil2100: top-approving....
<Chipaca> done
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> Thank you!
<sil2100> I know selfie top-approvals are not too good, but sometimes there is no other choice..!
<Chipaca> sil2100: in ubuntu-push the branches all go through peeer review before reaching the merge-to-trunk stage
<Chipaca> the only thing i'm approving here is the changelog edits
<sil2100> Good to know
<Chipaca> sil2100: peer review and automated testing, hence 'automatic'. automatic to trunk involves paperwork and manual testing.
<Chipaca> and if issues are found, back to peer review (usually. if it's a dumb packaging bug i'll fix it and then merge back and have that peer reviewed instead)
<Chipaca> (this happened in this landing, btw; found an issue with one of the dbus endpoints; https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-push/fix-clear-persistent/+merge/228712 resulted.)
<Chipaca> sil2100: which reminds me. Are you an ubuntu developer? And if so, could you endorse my PPU application?
<Chipaca> i've been having trouble getting people to go from agreeing to endorse it to actually endorsing it. have had it sitting there for something like two months already.
<sil2100> Chipaca: I'm a MOTU, not sure if I can but let me take a look at the rules :)
<Chipaca> sil2100: :) ok.
<brendand> does anyone know how to get more verbose logs out of ubuntu-app-launch?
 * ogra_ curses ... why do i always forget that 
<davmor3> ogra_, sil2100: somethings come up I should be back for 11, but I'll miss the meeting let me know if you want something dogfooding when I get back
<davmor3> catch you later guys
<brendand> actually here's the syslog from starting calculator: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7902644/
<brendand> apparmor denied
<brendand> i guess that's not expected
<ogra_> seen bug 1350152 ?
<ubot5> bug 1350152 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "[mako #158] apparmor denies access to /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350152
<brendand> ogra_, somehow i overlooked that when reading victor's email. thanks
<ogra_> :)
<brendand> ogra_, who can fix that one?
<brendand> ogra_, also, why no test results for those apps in CI (even if they would be all red)
<brendand> hmm, well at least gallery and calculator are not there
<brendand> dropping letters and camera are
<ogra_> brendand, see plars' email
<ogra_> psivaa, can we get the missing tests onto the dashboard somehow already or are there still issues ?
<psivaa> ogra_: the uitk went on  its infinite loop. so rerunning it again. might take a bit for it to appear. the rest should appear soon.
<psivaa> ogra_: but with similar blocks of failures as we saw yesterday
<ogra_> psivaa, thanks !
<thostr_> sil2100: @mediascanner: those ABI breaks are not visible outside mediascanner as music app uses qml plugin. But to be 100% sure we're giving it another test round... give us 10 minutes
<ogra_> bah, the last seed change breaks desktop-next
<sil2100> thostr_: thanks, just need to make sure about that before I +1 it to the archive, since we don't want ABI breaks without soname bumps
<ogra_> ah, not the last one but the one before ... hmpf
<sil2100> ogra_: another breakage in desktop unity8?
<ogra_> sil2100, well, installing qrtmir-android on desktop unity8
<vila> hi there,
<vila> I OTA'ed from #133 to #157 but after reboot I'm still on #133
<vila> I then tried adh shell > system-image-cli -v which also said upgrading to 157 but still 133 after reboot
<vila> /etc/ubuntu-build says 133 too
<vila> known issue ? Any idea ?
<ogra_> vila, i had no issue
<sil2100> bzoltan: hi!
<bzoltan> sil2100:  hello
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what did i screw up again?
<sil2100> bzoltan: so, we seem to be haunted by some infinite loops from time to time in UITK (rare, but still happening) during dashboard testing
<vila> ogra_: good for you ;-) What can I look/try ?
<sil2100> bzoltan: oh, nothing! I hope ;p
<sil2100> bzoltan: but could you guys take a look? psivaa fetched some logs on when the actual loop happens:
<sil2100> bzoltan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7902557/
<bzoltan> sil2100:  sore
<bzoltan> sure I mean
<ogra_> vila, hmm, not sure
<sil2100> bzoltan: this is how the logs looked like, with unity8 being on top from what I remember
<sil2100> psivaa: ^ is that right?
<ogra_> vila, there are logs in /cache/recovery/ i think
<psivaa> sil2100: right, when it happened unity8 was on top
<sil2100> bzoltan: as always, might not be related to any changes your team did, but you're our first contact here ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  no worries :)
<vila> ogra_: https://pastebin/canonical.com/114462/
<ogra_> bah ... 2fa
<vila> ogra_: hehe, same here ;)
<ogra_> vila, hmm, looks all fine
<bzoltan> sil2100: That this function used to cause troubles many times. elopio is the one who could tell the real deal
<ogra_> vila, and "system-image-cli -i" as well as the UI say you are not on 157 ?
<ogra_> according to that log you should
<vila> ogra_: yes, both say 133
<cjwatson> sil2100: hm, I'm confused, I thought you were sheriff yesterday but I just checked the calendar and it says that should have been me.  Want me to take today?
<ogra_> vila, weird
<ogra_> vila, and do you get a new upgrade offered when you click on upgrades in system-settings ?
<vila> ogra_: even if system-image-cli says: last update: 2014-07-30 10:55: 29 (I retried an OTA)
<vila> ogra_: yes, for 157
<ogra_> vila, and did you try to run it again  ?
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, sure thing, would be grateful as I have some paperwork to finish and then doing some real test landing and tweaks for the other-distro bits of citrain
<vila> ogra_: as of now, 2 OTA, 2 system-image-cli
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: cjwatson | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> sil2100: ok, anything I should know from the meeting?  I guess we can mostly publish fairly freely ...
<vila> ogra_: trying 'system-image-cli -b 0 -v' just in case
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, normal landings resumed - we're concentrating on getting the current new blockers resolved (the apparmor issue making application launch problems) but other then that, it's normal
<sil2100> cjwatson: we're thinking of kicking a new image soon anyway as there has been a change to lxc container handling that we'd need tested
<vila> ogra_: got channel ubuntu-touch/utopic, upgrade path is 157
<ogra_> vila, sounds right
<ogra_> perhaps the file is corrupt or some such ... you coudl try to wipe /cache/recovery/
<ogra_> that should force a re-download
<vila> ogra_: when is /etc/ubuntu-build ?
<tvoss> pete-woods, ping
<ogra_> thtas put in place as last step during the upgrade iirc
<vila> ogra_: the file is not there after reboot, only the logs (will triple check once that -b 0 finish)
<tvoss> pete-woods, ping
<cjwatson> pete-woods,tvoss: any reason I can't publish silo 8?  I see it conflicts with silo 1
<tvoss> cjwatson, not from my side, pinged pete-woods but he did not come back to me, yet
<vila> ogra_: doh, it worked ! Thanks for the debugging vibes or whatever trick you used ;) May be it's just because it rebooted at 11h11...
<ogra_> haha
<thostr_> sil2100: can you reconfigure silo 17
<cjwatson> thostr_: I'll do it
<cjwatson> thostr_: (see topic)
<thostr_> ack
<cjwatson> thostr_: conflicts with silo 5
<pete-woods> tvoss: hi
<cjwatson> thostr_: can you agree this with Saviq/mhr3?
<tvoss> pete-woods, are we good to go for silo 8?
<thostr_> given that silo 5 builds right now let's land that first then
<Saviq> thostr_, go for it, we'll manage
<Saviq> thostr_, 5 won't land until tomorrow at least
<thostr_> Saviq: ok, then I'll take the slo
<pete-woods> tvoss: yep
<thostr_> cjwatson: ok, then silo 17 first
<pete-woods> sooner the better really, it fixes a serious scope bug
<tvoss> cjwatson, ^
<tvoss> cjwatson, good to go for silo 8
<tvoss> cjwatson, will rebuild silo 1 after that
<Laney> Saviq: the /wizard/, maybe - but u-s-s itself ought to work
<cjwatson> thostr_,tvoss: ok
<Laney> Saviq: do you know why this dependency isn't on -wizard, but on u-s-s itself?
<Laney> mterry: ^-- could you check?
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> sil2100: you want me to dogfood something?
<sil2100> davmor2: hey! Not yet ;)
<mterry> Laney, read scrollback to see that some dep of USS should be on the wiz, but which one?
<sil2100> davmor2: the current image has some issues that we need jdstrand for
<mterry> Laney, wiz used to be in same binary package, so I wouldn't be surprised
<davmor2> sil2100: oh that doesn't sound good
<Laney> mterry: the qtmir thingy
<Laney> sec
<cjwatson> sil2100: Are we waiting for the security folks to wake up before addressing this apparmor bug?
<mterry> Laney, yeah...  that could be on the wizard only I believe
<sil2100> cjwatson: we know that jdstrand was working on it yesterday, and so far he's our only contact regarding these issues
<Laney> mterry: It might be sensible to do ... (one second)
<cjwatson> mkay
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dropping-letters/+bug/1350152 <- this is the bug (or at least one manifestation of it)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350152 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "[mako #158] apparmor denies access to /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Laney> mterry: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/qtmir-wizard/revision/844 
<mterry> Laney, it used to theoretically support non-mir mode by dynamically loading unity-mir.  I see that with the change to qtcomp, there is still a check for QT_QPA_PLATFORM and a variable called isMirServer, which makes me think we still support non-mir architectures.  greyback?
<mterry> not just theoretically -- I ran it in non-mir
<Laney> why was this added then?
<Laney> this happened just yesterday
<mterry> Laney, where supported, we want to use Mir
<mterry> Laney, though I suppose that c(sh)ould be a recommend rather than depend
<Laney> the first attempt was a build-dep to force it to not build on non-qtmir arches
<ogra_> cjwatson, does my last touch seed change need more than a publisher run ?
 * ogra_ doesnt think so but i want to be sure
<mterry> Laney, greyback is about to sit down, he can explain whether we need it as a recommend or depend anyway
<mterry> Laney, I'm not sure what the problem we're causing with the dep is right now?
<Laney> mterry: It's making my allergy flare up
<mterry> Laney, greyback confirmed in verbal talks that non-mir fallback still works
<mterry> Laney, so we can leave Arch as any
<cjwatson> ogra_: We don't use tasks at present for touch, so it doesn't need a special publisher run but does need a metapackage update
<Laney> mterry: so Recommends?
<Laney> assuming something else pulls it in
<Laney> or the arch restricted dep if not
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, heh, i thought it was exactly the other way round ... will do a meta rebuild then
<cjwatson> ogra_: Oh, but desktop-next uses tasks
<mterry> Laney, sure I'm fine a Recommends, seems cleaner
<ogra_> ah, good
<cjwatson> ogra_: You may be right, I guess this has no effect on the metapackages ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: So yeah, just give it a couple of publisher runs to settle
<ogra_> good
<Laney> mterry: yay, thanks, MP in a minute
<mterry> Laney, sorry to irritate your allergies  :)
<ogra_> just want to have desktop-next buildable again
<Laney> mterry: wasn't you - I traced it to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/use-qtComp/+merge/225540
<mterry> Laney, yeah but I think I reviewed the packaging to that
<Laney> I bet it made u-s-s uninstallable and so angered proposed-migration to which the rest of the MPs were a response
<mterry> Laney, and didn't notice the arch problem
<Laney> ah well
<cjwatson> Laney: correct
<cjwatson> hilarious, everyone at the time was insisting that it was totally broken without mir
<Laney> Definitely not the main application or else I don't know what I'm developing on. :)
<Laney> I would have believed someone saying that about the wizard though, but this is in a different binary package anyway
<sil2100> Chipaca: ok, so I checked and most probably normally I should be able to endorse your application, but hm, it doesn't seem I sponsored any packages for you!
<sil2100> Chipaca: most probably because when I was doing that, it wasn't noted as a sponsor by me
<Chipaca> sil2100: isn't every landing a sponsorage?
<sil2100> Chipaca: now it is, before we weren't mentioned as sponsors of a package... so for now I guess Ubuntu will notice only one sponsoring made by me
<sil2100> And besides, I am a MOTU since over a month only, so not too long
<Chipaca> sil2100: wfm :)
<sil2100> Chipaca: in any case, could you send me a link to your application? ;)
<Chipaca> sil2100: maybe. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chipaca/PPU
<mterry> Laney, did you mean to leave the "Architecture: any" removal in your merge?
<Laney> mterry: nope
<Laney> look now
<tvoss> sil2100, any update on the propagation status of silo 8?
<cjwatson> tvoss: please ask the current sheriff rather than bothering sil :)
<tvoss> cjwatson, hey there :) any update on the propagation status of silo 8?
<cjwatson> tvoss: unity-scopes-{api,shell} are waiting for autopkgtests to run
<sil2100> No worries, not bothered ;p I'm just busy with a package right now, so sorry for not being responsive!
<tvoss> cjwatson, ah :)
<cjwatson> tvoss: there's something of a queue (http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/) so might take a bit, but nothing appears to have gone wrong as yet
<tvoss> cjwatson, cool, thank you
<thostr_> cjwatson: can I get a silo for line 31
<cjwatson> thostr_: as it happens I was just in the process of assigning that
<thostr_> :)
<jdstrand> hi
<jdstrand> so, bug #1350152 is a new bug
<ubot5> bug 1350152 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "[mako #158] apparmor denies access to /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350152
<jdstrand> it was not seen with 157 and is entirely different than the two issues seen yesterday
 * jdstrand notes that there were 3 entirely different apparmor denials
<ogra_> jdstrand, did anyone claim it was ?
<jdstrand> yes
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> (surely isnt)
<jdstrand> in another email thread and it was mentioned in this channel that I was working on this
<ogra_> heh, how would you ... the issues were only found while you slept :)
<jdstrand> I didn't see this bug yesterday and only just saw it a moment ago
<jdstrand> exactly :)
<jdstrand> anyway
<jdstrand> something in the platform changed
<ogra_> it seems for all apps ssl is involved but they seem to look in different locations
<jdstrand> we have the openssl abstraction in the networking policy group
<jdstrand> apps that don't have the networking policy group are seeing this denial
<jdstrand> ie, they are using openssl now when they didn't used to
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/158.changes
<ogra_> gnutls update ?
<cjwatson> whole batch of transitions landed
<cjwatson> you wouldn't expect gnutls to change openssl things though!
<ogra_> well, yeah
<cjwatson> (and no matches for openssl.cnf in its diff)
<cjwatson> it might be easier to track down directly with strace or similar
<jdstrand> I don't have an up to date emulator handy
 * mterry wants a new image
<ogra_> sil2100, where do we stand with that ? ^^
<ogra_> (i assume the apparmor triaging will still take a while anyway)
 * jdstrand starts regenerating an emulator image, but it is going to take hours
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> Ok, if that's the case, let's build an image now
<jdstrand> where do we stand on system-image updates with the emulator?
<sil2100> We can build one before the evening meeting
<sil2100> (in case some fixes fly in)
<sil2100> ogra_: should I kick the image?
<ogra_> sil2100, go for it :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, probably an rsalveti question
<psivaa> jdstrand: just to make sure.. i dint claim it was the same case, but asking if it was likely.. apologies if that caused further cofusion
 * ogra_ has to much HW to use the emulator :P 
<jdstrand> there was no confusion on my end
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> it isn't the same issue
<mterry> sil2100, I want one to test a lxc-android-config change before I can push in locking support
<jdstrand> psivaa-lunch: no worries
<psivaa-lunch> right not sure if there was confusion about my question though
<sil2100> mterry: right :) We also wanted to have an image with the new lxc-android-config, but wanted to know if the apparmor issue is, by any chance, not a 'quick 5 minute fix'
<mterry> sil2100, gotcha
<sil2100> mterry: an image should be building now
 * mterry pumps fists
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train support: cjwatson | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<ogra_> mterry, i assume with that we can finally land the locking stuff ?
<mterry> ogra_, right, assuming everything still checks out
<ogra_> it will, it will :)
<jdstrand> I wonders if it is curl
<mterry> heh, I'm much more pessimistic than you, after my last few months of trying to land things  :)
 * ogra_ has a hammer in the drawer in case it wont :) 
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 160 building (started: 20140730 12:05) ===
<ogra_> such a nice rround number
<davmor2> ogra_: bound to go wrong then ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, we knoe some apps wont start :)
<sil2100> Apps are sooo passe
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> davmor2, this is for testing that the system still works after upgrading ... we moved /etc/passwd|group|shadow arouns a last time ...
<ogra_> *around
<ogra_> (teh proper fix for the quick hack i added initially when we couldnt boot anymore)
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: so what happened between 157 and 158 to break the universe, /me prepares to blame that ogra_ bloke if it isn't him it'll be that popey bloke
<ogra_> davmor2, read mails :P
<popey> not me guv
<ogra_> plars wrote one ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: haven't got that far through my mail stack yet :D
<ogra_> sjust start from the top, not the bottom :P
<cjwatson> tvoss|lunch: silo 8 merged, so you can resync 1 now
<plars> davmor2: don't worry, I'll go back and get results for 158 if needed. since 160 is about to hit us, let me try to get fixed credentials for the dashboard first if that's ok :)
<davmor2> plars: no rush dude I'm gonna get to your email
<ogra_> plars, i think we can skip 158 ... wont be much different from 159
<ogra_> (there was only a seed change between the two)
<plars> ogra_: when I got it up and running, I think 159 had just hit and I didn't see that I was at a transition there, or I would have started both before going to sleep
<ogra_> no worries
<cjwatson> Hm, I see that the RTM branch procedure didn't include ofono-phonesim, but that's needed for some autopilot tests
<cjwatson> Is there a seed anywhere that includes that stuff?
<cjwatson> Also uoa-integration-tests
<cjwatson> Otherwise I might create one just to help with the branching
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train support: cjwatson | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<jdstrand> where can I get the click for the calculator?
<cjwatson> jdstrand:
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/
<jdstrand> oh, that is convenient
<jdstrand> thanks!
<cjwatson> ogra_: could you check out https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubuntu-seeds/touch-tests/+merge/228846, please?
<cjwatson> I've run germinate over it and it seems to be producing basically plausible results
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7904805/ <- the touch-tests result file
<ogra_> cjwatson, approved
<cjwatson> star, thanks
<cjwatson> pete-woods: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/net-cpp/uri-builder/+merge/222614 looks like the changelog needs to be remerged/reordered
<cjwatson> doesn't look right for that change to be inserted into the middle
<tvoss> cjwatson, is there a way to install a file via packagename.install only for specific architectures?
<cjwatson> several
<cjwatson> you can preprocess the file, or sometimes dh-exec works, or you can use foo.install.<architecture> files
<cjwatson> do you have an example?
<tvoss> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+packages
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 160 DONE (finished: 20140730 13:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/160.changes ===
<tvoss> fails on archs that don't have android gps HAL support as the respective provider does not get compiled in, and not even the config file /etc/gps.conf is installed
<tvoss> cjwatson, however, /etc/gps.conf is in debian/libubuntu-location-service2.install
<ogra_> didnt dh_install have an option to use the arch name for the .install file ?
<ogra_> seems the manpage doesnt know about it
 * mterry installs image 160
<ogra_> but i seem to remember having used it before
<cjwatson> ogra_: that was one of my suggestions above.  please leave this to me?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i was just wondering why the manpage is silent about it
<cjwatson> it's awkward to have two people giving advice :)
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: so 160, what should it fix and is it worth my time looking at it?
<cjwatson> it's in debhelper(7) because it's a general facility, not specific to dh_install
<ogra_> oh, right !
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, it should only prove that you still have a running system after upgrade (like i said above ... we are testing the passwd|shadow|group change with it)
<davmor2> ogra_: right okay so I ota and should have a system that boots right?
<cjwatson> tvoss: ok, give me a minute
<ogra_> davmor2, right
<tvoss> cjwatson, thank you :)
<ogra_> davmor2, and the same on a fresh flash indeed
<cjwatson> tvoss: ok, so there are two sensible alternatives here, and I'll leave it up to your taste which you choose
<davmor2> ogra_: Good news I am into unity8 on mako
<davmor2> ota
<cjwatson> tvoss: you can revert the change to debian/libubuntu-location-service2.install, create debian/libubuntu-location-service2.install.with-gps with the extra entry, and symlink debian/libubuntu-location-service2.install.amd64, debian/libubuntu-location-service2.install.armhf, and debian/libubuntu-location-service2.install.i386 to that
<mterry> kenvandine, heyo, if I wanted to land my u-s-s locking branch today, any conflicts?
<cjwatson> tvoss: or you can move debian/libubuntu-location-service2.install to debian/libubuntu-location-service2.install.in and arrange to preprocess it with sed or similar, by adding a make rule to debian/rules to generate it and having override_dh_install depend on that new target; you'd also want to add debian/libubuntu-location-service2.install to debian/clean in that case
<pete-woods> cjwatson: updated :)
<davmor2> ohhhhh I like the icon for the app in the start up frame with the spinner :)
<cjwatson> tvoss: (silo 8 ready for you, if you didn't notice)
<tvoss> cjwatson, thank you, I will go for option one. and thanks for the silo, will finish off silo 1, first, though
<cjwatson> tvoss: ok
<ogra_> davmor2, awesome
<kenvandine> mterry, are you ready now?
<cjwatson> pete-woods|lunch: surprised to see no symbol file updates in that branch.  are you planning to just get that from the first build failure or something?
<kenvandine> mterry, i'll have some stuff i want to try to land later today
<ogra_> kenvandine, locking ?
<kenvandine> mterry, but not all ready yet, so go ahead
<mterry> kenvandine, I'm basically ready.  Final testing
<kenvandine> mterry, sweet
<kenvandine> ogra_, ask mterry, i'm just know it has to land along with some other stuff
<pete-woods|lunch> cjwatson: at least when I made that branch, net-cpp didn't do symbol tracking
<pete-woods|lunch> perhaps that's changed, though
 * pete-woods|lunch re-running bzr bd
<cjwatson> pete-woods|lunch: oh, seriously?  ugh, ok
<pete-woods|lunch> it's not my project :p
<pete-woods> okay, it has changed now, will update the symbols file
<brendand> sil2100, messaging-app is ok, but there is a definite issue with notes-app. i need to file a bug
<pete-woods> cjwatson: okay, have added the symbols now
<ogra_> brendand, you mean beyond the apparmor denial ?
<brendand> ogra_, notes didn't have an issue with that
<ogra_> ah, k
<brendand> ogra_, at least it doesn't crash on start
<mterry> robru, heyo!  I think silo-012 is ready to land
<mterry> sil2100, ^
<robru> cjwatson, ^ I haven't started my shift yet ;-)
<cjwatson> pete-woods|lunch: thanks.  sorry, yet another thing - wouldn't it be usual to bump the minor number for new interfaces rather than the patch number?  That would make this 1.1.0 rather than 1.0.1 (more importantly, NET_CPP_VERSION_MINOR 1 and NET_CPP_VERSION_PATCH 0)
<cjwatson> pete-woods|lunch: (I didn't mention that before since wasn't certain that there was new ABI involved, but there certainly is if you have to change .symbols)
<mterry> robru, sorry man  :)
<mterry> robru, I'm in London, my timing is all messed up
<ogra_> mterry, he is in europe too ... just pretending to not work :P
<mterry> robru, oh there's a CI train support person in the title now
<robru> mterry, I'm in Strasbourg, my timing is messed up too ;-) But I know my shift doesn't start for 2 more hours ;-)
<robru> mterry, yeah
<robru> well maybe sil and cj have plans for what to land, I don't want to step on their toes until after the daily hangout
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train support: cjwatson | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<tvoss> cjwatson, could use some help here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-1-build/152/console
<cjwatson> tvoss: symlinks in debian/ only work in 3.0 source formats
<tvoss> cjwatson, oh ... adjusting
<cjwatson> tvoss: can you make this be 3.0 (quilt)?
<cjwatson> sorry, forgot to mention that, everything I maintain has been 3.0 for years :)
<tvoss> cjwatson, I only need to adjust source/format, correct?
<cjwatson> tvoss: I believe so; there's no manual patch system junk to undo in this case, or anything.  I'm less familiar with whether bzr bd will be happy, but hopefully it should be
<cjwatson> (have mostly stopped using bzr for packaging ...)
<tvoss> cjwatson, ack, just giving it a spin locally
<mterry> cjwatson, I forget what's involved in landing a silo, but I'd like to initiate the process for silo 012
<mterry> presumably it's as simple as pressing the publish button?
<cjwatson> mterry: yes, though I'd have done it for you if I hadn't been distracted - I'll just do it now
<mterry> cjwatson, oh OK thanks
 * mterry is excited to see this land finally
<ogra_> lock 'n loll !!!
<mterry> ogra_, :)
<mterry> kgunn, ^
<barry> anybody know what's up with this build failure?  https://launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/+archive/ubuntu/ci-airline-phase-0/+build/6222466   is this an archive problem and do we need a no-change rebuild of zope.proxy?
<cjwatson> barry: does it fail against plain trusty locally?  I notice that that PPA contains zope.proxy
<cjwatson> barry: so I'd guess it to be a problem local to that PPA
<barry> cjwatson: yeah, it's probably local to the PPA because z.untrustedpython isn't in trusty
<plars> cjwatson: do we know when the official stable-proposed will happen? I don't think there have been any updates to the staging one right?
<barry> i guess i won't worry about it until someone!=me complains :)
<cjwatson> plars: see thread on ubuntu-phone@
<plars> ogra_, sil2100, davmor2: we have live results again
<ogra_> yay
<sil2100> plars: \o/
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<cjwatson> plars: I was about to copy a few more packages into the current RTM branch and ask for a rerun of a few tests in touch_stable, but wasn't planning to do an image rebuild
<jdstrand> ok, finally have a emulator up for the openssl.cnf denial
<plars> cjwatson: ok
<ogra_> oh, why is touch_stable so much less broken ?
<ogra_> must be the name
<cjwatson> ogra_: it was branched from some time ago
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> there are three test suite failures that are down to the touch-tests branch.  The other tests, no idea, they don't look like they're related to the archive branch so I'm not planning to investigate much
<bzoltan1> I just pushed the 160 and many apps do not start... calculator, camera
<ogra_> bzoltan1, read your emails :P
<ogra_> (we have apparmor issues for a handfull of apps)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I missed that mail
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, jdstrand is looking into it now
<bzoltan1> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, apps are accessing openssl.cnf for some reason
<alecu> ping trainguards. Can I ask for a silo for click-scope, row 34?
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, anything added to the toolkit to do that?
<cjwatson> alecu: I haven't assigned that because it clashes with silo 5
<bzoltan1> pmcgowan:  not as I know
<alecu> cjwatson: thanks for the heads up, I'll see about solving that.
<cjwatson> alecu: if the owners of that silo will be landing after you and are happy to rebase, I'll assign, but please check first
<alecu> sure
<pete-woods|lunch> cjwatson: will ping tvoss for his preference :)
<cjwatson> pete-woods|lunch: thanks, sorry for the back-and-forth
<mhr3> cjwatson, it's fine to give the override to the apps scope, already done that for the mediascanner one
<jdstrand> ok, if I downgrade gnutls and curl, there is no denial
<jdstrand> 3.2.15-1 and 7.36.0-2ubuntu1
<pete-woods> cjwatson: okay, that's updated now, too
<pete-woods> hopefully I will not make further trivial errors :)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, interesting, whats the tie in to an app?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: can you see exactly where in that chain?  I don't see anything in either diff
<cjwatson> sil2100: ooh
 * sil2100 is in the middle of eliminating all the small typos he's been making just now
<ogra_> cute !
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I don't know yet
<tvoss> rsalveti, ping
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I haven't been able to yet
<cjwatson> Neither gnutls28 nor curl mentions openssl.cnf in its source
<cjwatson> I guess something is calling out to openssl for some reason?
<tvoss> rsalveti, just checked syslog, no more denies on /etc/gps.conf with silo 1, setting tested to true
<ogra_> cjwatson, jdstrand i see there are fixes for the nss build in curl ... could it be related to i.e. calling getpwent() by the app which then goes through nss with somehow then (for whatever reason) looks for ssl stuff ?
<ogra_> (as you might see i'm wildly guessing here)
<cjwatson> no idea
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I did strings on all the libs, the only thing that references it is /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<cjwatson> this is why I suggested strace
<jdstrand> I tried strace, but I lack the fu to see what library is doing the access
<tvoss> jdstrand, is that with every app?
<ogra_> tvoss, only a bunch
<cjwatson> jdstrand: ltrace -S might be worth trying too, if it works
<ogra_> gallery, camera ...
<cjwatson> (IME ltrace is not the most reliable tool in the box, but useful when it does work)
<jdstrand> tvoss: as it happens, the networking policy group specifies the openssl apparmor abstraction, which allows that access. in other words, this only affects apps that do not specify the networking policy group
<tvoss> jdstrand, hmmm ... which apps do try the access?
<tvoss> jdstrand, just straced the camera app, did not see the open call
<jdstrand> they are listed in the bug. calculator is the one I am looking at
<jdstrand> I'm told camera-app too
<ogra_> and gallery
<jdstrand> tvoss: you need at least image 158 on arm. I'm using 162 on x86
<tvoss> jdstrand, I'm on the latest image here
<ogra_> tvoss, and gallery starts for you ?
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1350152
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350152 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[mako #158] apparmor denies access to /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf" [Critical,In progress]
<tvoss> ogra_, nope, just tried
<ogra_> right
<tvoss> ogra_, is the denial the cause of the startup issue?
<jdstrand> tvoss: latest promoted or latest proposed? latest promoted doesn't have the issue
<ogra_> tvoss, seemingly
<ogra_> tvoss, you coudl disable apparmor and test for laughs ...
<tvoss> ogra_, interestingly, starting the app from the command line works
<ogra_> tvoss, well, i guess that doesnt go through UAL
<tvoss> jdstrand, cjwatson I don't get a denied in /var/log/syslog when starting gallery from the command line
<ogra_> because you dont call aa-exec which UAL does
<ogra_> (i guess)
<tvoss> ogra_, ah yeah ... true
<ogra_> strace and frineds should still show you if/when it tries to open the file
<jdstrand> tvoss: how are you starting it?
 * jdstrand is using: /tmp/trace aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.291 -- qmlscene -qt5 ubuntu-calculator-app.qml --desktop_file_hint=~/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.291.desktop
<jdstrand> (from within phablet-shell)
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> get rid of that first /tmp/trace :)
<jdstrand> aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.291 -- qmlscene -qt5 ubuntu-calculator-app.qml --desktop_file_hint=~/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.291.desktop
<jdstrand> (that is after a cd to /usr/share/click/preinstall/com.ubuntu.calculator/current
<tvoss> jdstrand, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.gallery/current$ strace ./gallery-app --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop 2> /tmp/strace.txt
<tvoss> jdstrand, interestingly, that gives me a call to open on open("/usr/lib/ssl/openssl.cnf", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)
<jdstrand> tvoss: that doesn't run under confinement
<tvoss> jdstrand, right
<tvoss> jdstrand, still interesting that the access is different with no confinement
<om26er> fginther, Hi! Can you please tell whats going wrong here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1802/console ?
<om26er> I see its extracting address-book-service-testability deb but when it comes to installing it its not able to find the package
<fginther> om26er, does this happen to be a new package that isn't in the archive yet?
<om26er> fginther, yes
<fginther> om26er, I was wondering when this was going to bite us. The test tries to install packages from the archive first before looking at the local packages. I might be able to find a fix
<jdstrand> ltrace showed nothing
<tvoss> jdstrand, \o/
<jdstrand> I'm inclined to just allow the access in the templates since allowing the access allows the app to start, but it would be nice to know why this happened
<jdstrand> (and the app didn't magically need networking)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: ogra_: xnox was working on emulator updates (system-image), not sure what is the current status though
 * jdstrand nods
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, I need to jump out somewhere right now, could you lead the meeting?
<jdstrand> so, if I downgrade just curl, I don't see it, but that doesn't mean it isn't in gnutls since the new curl needs the new gnutls
<sil2100> ogra_: just give me a sign on the updates
<jdstrand> Curl_ossl_init: call OPENSSL_config for initing engines
<xnox> jdstrand: sounds scary. If gallery app tries to open openssl.cnf, it's probably got transitively linked to openssl for which most of our apps to do not have exception. (all but notes-app)
<jdstrand> I think it is this: http://curl.haxx.se/mail/lib-2014-06/0003.html
<jdstrand> xnox: I think this has to do with the compat stuff
 * sil2100 jumps out now
<xnox> jdstrand: should die with fire, as no need on ubuntu-touch? one can't and shouldn't modify non-default openssl stuff =)
<xnox> jdstrand: or like, handle the denial / initialisation gracefully.
<jdstrand> xnox: no on ewants to modify, it is just a 'r'
<tvoss> cjwatson, I'm confused, what am I doing wrong here? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/185/console
<cjwatson> tvoss: that's due to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-cpp/4.0.0+14.10.20140718-0ubuntu2 - you could merge that manually onto lp:dbus-cpp first (just a changelog delta), or since it's just a no-change rebuild we could ignore that.  which would you prefer?
<tvoss> cjwatson, how do I merge manually?
<cjwatson> tvoss: oh, I can do it
<cjwatson> just a direct push to lp:dbus-cpp, but since I apparently have access I'll sort it out
<tvoss> cjwatson, would be great to get trunk in sync with distro :)
<cjwatson> tvoss: done, you can retry
<tvoss> cjwatson, looking good
<tvoss> cjwatson, for silo 1, any eta on the migration?
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - notes-app bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1350361
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350361 in notes-app "test_note_focus_on_second_click_outside failed on mako #159" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ for the mail
<cjwatson> tvoss: the publisher seems to be particularly slow at the moment - I'll look into that
<cjwatson> tvoss: it's still publishing to -proposed
 * tvoss hugs the poor publisher
<jdstrand> I've updated the bug and am working on an update for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu now
<cjwatson> tvoss: I've seen this kind of thing before - I think it just needs an ANALYZE.  have asked webops for that
 * ogra_ hugs jdstrand 
<ogra_> awesome !
<davmor2> jdstrand: already man you rock \m/
<jdstrand> thanks!
<cjwatson> ok, publisher hopefully faster now
<jdstrand> I'll upload it after I'm done running the test plan
<ogra_> robru, perhaps wait with an image build for that fix
<robru> ogra_, alright
<cjwatson> pointless ~10-minute delays FTL
<robru> ogra_, so I just tried opening some apps. only the most recently used app live updates in the switcher.
<davmor2> jdstrand: does the testplan now include opening the apps that didn't open?
<ogra_> robru, right, only the running one
<robru> ogra_, i thought you said they all did? that would be *way* cooler ;-)
<davmor2> jdstrand: daft question I understand but it might be worth adding for future test runs
<jdstrand> davmor2: no. but it does include running the smoke image tests, which test for various file access, which I just updated for this
<ogra_> robru, heh, it would look good but eat your battery :)
<jdstrand> davmor2: I of course did test that the updated package fixes it for the calculator
<jdstrand> in other words-- yes, I am testing it and adding a test for the future
<davmor2> jdstrand: thats cool then as long as it was covered for future releases :)
<jdstrand> it is
<jdstrand> oh, we have -dev3 now
<robru> jdstrand, do you need a silo for that or are you just going to upload it directly?
<jdstrand> robru: will upload directly
<robru> jdstrand, cool, gimme a ping when that's done so I can kick an image. thanks!
<jdstrand> sure thing
<camako> fginther, I've now branched mir/0.6. would you mind setting it up for jenkins?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Read http://bit.ly/1k4uBJR before asking about the spreadsheet changes. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> robru: thanks
<robru> cjwatson, you're welcome!
<cjwatson> gah, publisher still slothful, am out of ideas.  if it's still like this next week then I'll see if I can work with William to improve things
<cjwatson> it might need the new DB servers plugged in before we can improve it much :-/
<jdstrand> robru: apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.13 uploaded
<robru> jdstrand, thanks!
<jdstrand> np
<cjwatson> plars: Could you please re-run the online_accounts_ui, dialer_app, and messaging_app suites in touch_stable (for all platforms that have each one)?  I copied some more packages into the dry-run archive, so those suites should be happier now.
<plars> cjwatson:  will do
<robru> jdstrand, was your upload accepted? I don't see it in proposed.
<robru> tvoss, alecu, Saviq, kenvandine: anybody around to use a silo if I give you one? I have a couple.
<robru> boiko, ^
<boiko> robru: me! :)
<robru> boiko, ok ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, soon :)
<Saviq> :D
<jdstrand> robru: it is listed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/1.2.13
<jdstrand> it built
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+publishinghistory
<jdstrand> shows it pending for proposed
<jdstrand> I think I saw somewhere that the publisher is a little slow today. maybe that is it
<robru> jdstrand, oh yeah, right.
<robru> Saviq, want a silo then?
<Saviq> robru, don't think I have anything that's worth a silo now
<Saviq> kgunn, unless we want dash-as-app in?
<Saviq> ↑
<robru> Saviq, the spreadsheet shows a pending request from you and mhr3
<Saviq> robru, does it now!
<robru> Saviq, line 35
<Saviq> robru, that's in silo
<robru> oh wait
<robru> hrm
<robru> Saviq, ah, got confused with line 25, which says it's superceded by 35. ok, deleting that
<alecu> robru: me too!
<robru> alecu, ok!
<robru> alecu, you want line 33?
<alecu> robru: yes, please. And I've got permission from mhr3 to override silo 5 that also holds click scope.
<robru> alecu, boiko: ok please build
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko, you're welcome!
<robru> cyphermox, ok, you got 17
<robru> cyphermox, will publish 3 soon, just waiting for some stuff in proposed so I can kick an image
<cyphermox> robru: sure, thanks!
<robru> cyphermox, you're welcome!
<plars> cjwatson: we seem to be having trouble with the screen unlocker now. Going to try switching up the order but I don't suspect it will help
<cjwatson> huh, can't see why that would have changed in stable
<plars> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.24" (uid=32011 pid=2178 comm="python3 -c import dbus, logging;from unity8 import") interface="com.canonical.powerd" member="requestSysState" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.1" (uid=0 pid=899 comm="/usr/bin/powerd ")
<plars> cjwatson: I think we've seen this bug in the unlocker before, let me check to see if it looks the same as the one I filed previously
<plars> cjwatson: the one I've normally seen before is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1347183 but maybe it's the same cause?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347183 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 unlocker code fails sometimes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> plars: I know nothing
<robru> bfiller, we're out of silos, you'll have to wait abit
<bfiller> robru: np, I have a couple hoping to release shortly too
<robru> bfiller, sure, just gotta build an image before I can release anything
<tvoss> robru, yup
<tvoss> robru, line 41 could use one
<robru> tvoss, oh yeah, now you respond ;-)
<kgunn> robru: can i getta silo reconfig on silo14 ?
<kgunn> robru: and not sure i thanked you y'day for last minute tap dance on qtcomp...so thank you
<robru> kgunn, you're welcome!
<robru> kgunn, also yes
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: The fix for the poweroff-dialog-on-screen-on already landed, right?
<ToyKeeper> I just ran into that twice in a row on image 159.
 * sil2100 is back
<sil2100> Ok, doing teh e-mailz
<sil2100> ogra_, brendand: thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, so since 160 had not much changes we wanted to wait for 161 ... apparmor fix is in flight in the archive and robru will roll an image once it is in
<robru> ogra_, sil2100: yep apparmor is in proposed, will kick an image as soon as I see that land
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Thanks guys, excellent news that a fix is in
<sil2100> This would mean that we might have something for tomorrow morning
<ogra_> i also just uploaded an lxc-android config that should fix audio recordinng
<ogra_> (sits in proposed as well and should make the next publisher run)
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: hmmm...guess its just racy...
<kgunn> can you reopen ?
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Looks like it was never closed...  but I did update it.
 * ogra_ grumbles 
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/broken-download.png
<tvoss> davmor2, around?
<davmor2> tvoss: I am currently yes
<ogra_> gatox, ^^^i assume i shouldnt see the dbus error there (it stays if i resume the download and the button keeps saying "resume")
<gatox> ogra_, no
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/broken-download2.png
<ogra_> for the record :)
<plars> mterry: doe https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch_stable-mako-smoke-daily/6/console look to be similar to that other unlock bug I filed? I can't seem to get past this one by rerunning
<mterry> plars, oh!?  always reproducable?
<plars> mterry: I've run it 4 times or so on that image, and hitting it every time so far
<plars> mterry: note that this is on the stable-staging-proposed channel image
<mterry> plars, I can look at it tomorrow
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, can silo 2 be published?
<robru> oSoMoN, yep, once apparmor finishes landing and I kick an image
<oSoMoN> robru, ok, thanks. Is there an ETA for the apparmor landing?
<robru> oSoMoN, it's in proposed already, autopkgtests are running. not sure. should be an hour or two I guess.
<cjwatson> autopkgtests are done
<cjwatson> so needs publisher, proposed-migration, publisher
<cjwatson> an hour?
<cjwatson> (p.s. grumble it wasn't this slow not that long ago)
<cjwatson> maybe I shouldn't have given up on my optimise-dominator branch so early
 * ogra_ hopes lxc-android-config makes the same publisher run 
<ogra_> but it looks like it is one cycle behind :/
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<davmor2> popey: can you try and play a video from the video scope please  I'm getting No video selected to play
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: ^
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Under what conditions?
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: just got to the video scope select a video that is on the device from the carousel and then on the details page hit play
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Yeah, but what image?  It worked fine last time I tried, on 159.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: 160
<ToyKeeper> Sure, after I update.
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ack I see that here
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I blame ogra who will no doubt blame mterry :)
<ogra_> its all mterry's fault !
<davmor2> see
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm wondering if it is a side effect of the permissions fix
<ogra_> what exactly ?
<davmor2> ogra_: I can see them in the scope but mediaplayer won't play videos saying there are none
<robru> kenvandine, you got silo 20
<kenvandine> robru, you sure are anxious to get rid of silos :)
<kenvandine> robru, thx!
<robru> kenvandine, you're welcome!
<pmcgowan> davmor2, this worked in 159?
<ogra_> davmor2, well, that cant really be related to the passwd changes ...
<kenvandine> i'm hoping to add a couple more branches to that, if i can get ci passing
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ToyKeeper said yes I went from 157 to 160
<robru> kenvandine, branches on the same source project? or different ones?
<ogra_> at least i couldnt imagine how ... since the passwd stuff obviously works if you can start the session
<pmcgowan> 158 had a ton of landings, but not 159 or 160
<ogra_> davmor2, did you check syslog for denials ?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, 160 was specifically built for the passwd change ...
<pmcgowan> ok
<davmor2> ogra_: not had time to look anywhere yet busy with bug confirmation for rtm14 tags
<mterry> ogra_, what happened?
<ogra_> locations service and push client just got lucky to hit the archive at the right time ;)
<ogra_> mterry, seeems davmor2 cant play videos from the scope anymore
<mterry> ogra_, apparmor again?
<davmor2> ogra_, mterry: local videos show in the scope and then you hit play and mediaplayer say it can't there are no videos
<ogra_> mterry, well, not sure
<pmcgowan> Jul 30 15:42:13 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [14261.663293] type=1400 audit(1406749333.369:13404): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0" name="/var/lib/extrausers/passwd" pid=3153 comm="mediascanner-se" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<jdstrand> that was fixed a while ago
<pmcgowan> thats 160
<pmcgowan> unless I ave cruft
<pmcgowan> have
<ogra_> jdstrand, we changed it a bit ... the file is now an actual file again and the dir is a bind mount ... up to 159 the file was a bind mount
<ogra_> could that have any impact ?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: apparmor_parser -p /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: actually, just this: apparmor_parser -p /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0 |grep extrauser
<jdstrand>   # When using libnss-extrausers, the passwd and group files are merged from
<jdstrand>   /var/lib/extrausers/group  r,
<jdstrand>   /var/lib/extrausers/passwd r,
<pmcgowan> same
<jdstrand> ogra_: it shouldn't
<ogra_> jdstrand, even if an old profile exists where the file was a bind mount ?
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Same here, on image 160 videos give me the same error.
<jdstrand> ogra_: wait, what changed?
<jdstrand> I thought we were talking about the libnss-extrausers file
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: can you paste the output of 'stat /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0 /etc/apparmor.d/cache/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0'
<ogra_> jdstrand, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/181042722/lxc-android-config_0.178_0.179.diff.gz
<jdstrand> yeah, that shouldn't matter. the path in the denial is the same
<ogra_> ok
<pmcgowan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7907782/
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I'm at a loss
<pmcgowan> thats not good !
<jdstrand> let me see something
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: can you do 'tar -zcvf /tmp/aa.tar.gz /etc/apparmor.d' and put aa.tar.gz somewhere?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, email ok?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: sure
<robru> ogra_, ugh, this is the logest migration EVAR
<ogra_> yeah
<jhodapp> fginther, can I get a silo for line 46 in the spreadsheet?
<jhodapp> or robru ^
<robru> jhodapp, nope, none left, sorry
<jhodapp> robru, ok np, it's not critical that I have one today
<jhodapp> robru, I'll check back tomorrow
<bdmurray> slangasek: given the SystemImageInfo in https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/e3443c10-176b-11e4-ad0f-fa163e5bb1a2 - what do you think we would want a counter for? "version version" or "device name:version version"?
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> 140 packages of KDE stuff just hit the publisher ... i guess that wont help speeding it up
<robru> ogra_, ah, lp says it's migrated. just waiting for rmadison to catch up with lp
<robru> I mean apparmor
<ogra_> ah, sad, i was hoping lxc-android-config would make it too
<pmcgowan> davmor2, do you see those apparmor denials on mediascanner?
<pmcgowan> or ToyKeeper ^^
<ToyKeeper> pmcgowan: I get a bunch of those on first boot anyway, because my post-flash script pushes a bunch of media with the wrong permissions.
<ToyKeeper> I need to modify it to push into /tmp, chown, then move it into /home.
<jdstrand> wait
<pmcgowan> ok
<jdstrand> the denials we are interested in are specifically ones for /var/lib/extrausers/passwd
<ToyKeeper> (instead of pushing into /home then chowning it)
<jdstrand> ToyKeeper's denials are different
<pmcgowan> I should have been more specific
<ogra_> personal denials for everyone ... yay
<pmcgowan>  I fear the day is coming when I need to wipe
<jdstrand> tyhicks: hey, let's wait for sbeattie
<tyhicks> ack
<pmcgowan> the original question is why dont vids play
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, seems my issue is separate from just playing videos
<ogra_> pmcgowan, the media-player log should reveal that ... or the url-dispatcher
<ToyKeeper> pmcgowan: The videos get thumbnailed just fine, but the media player doesn't play them.
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: hey, so pmcgowan has a bizarre situation where the policy for usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0 has '/var/lib/extrausers/passwd r,' in it, but is still getting a denial
<ToyKeeper> pmcgowan: I see something odd with music too.  The scope preview can play them, but the music app launches as if no file were specified.
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: this happens after verifying the profile with:
<jdstrand> $ apparmor_parser -p /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0 |grep extrauser
<slangasek> bdmurray: we would want counters for version ubuntu, and version version
<jdstrand>   # When using libnss-extrausers, the passwd and group files are merged from
<jdstrand>   /var/lib/extrausers/group  r,
<jdstrand>   /var/lib/extrausers/passwd r,
<ToyKeeper> pmcgowan: So, I suspect it's not a permission issue at all, but rather a matter of the scope passing the filename to the app.
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: running apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0 didn't help
<slangasek> bdmurray: oh, sorry - I mean, 'version ubuntu' and 'device name:version version'
<pmcgowan> ToyKeeper, but that stuff didnt change in the image that we know of
<ToyKeeper> pmcgowan: The music player can play normally if I select a song from within the app, but the video player doesn't have that functionality.
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: the denial is: Jul 30 15:42:13 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [14261.663293] type=1400 audit(1406749333.369:13404): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0" name="/var/lib/extrausers/passwd" pid=3153 comm="mediascanner-se" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<slangasek> bdmurray: because 'version version' alone tells you the current build number on the channel but doesn't tell you which channel
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: let me forward you the tarball of his /etc/apparmor.d
<slangasek> bdmurray: so we want 'version ubuntu', for "which rootfs build is this"; and 'device name:version version', for "which device image is this"
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: emailed
 * sbeattie looks
<ogra_> slangasek, probably not much different from what we use for "build number" on the dashboard :) http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/
<slangasek> ogra_: well, the point is that we want to be able to correlate crashes across devices, and within a single device
<slangasek> so we need two sets of counters
<ogra_> yeah
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: I checked the stat of the files: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7907782/
<tyhicks> jdstrand: have you tried to reproduce it?
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: no one else sees it
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: we had to apparmor_parser -R to get it to stop cause the mediascanner kept restarting cause it would crash on the failure
<tyhicks> jdstrand, pmcgowan: what device and kernel version?
<pmcgowan> tyhicks, Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-5-mako #32-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 16 10:39:52 UTC 2014 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I haven't wiped in some time, perhaps I have some bit rot
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, dont want to start a goose chase
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: well, the thing is, this is very, very odd
<tyhicks> but that would be buggy bit rot
<pmcgowan> yeah
<jdstrand> as in, this should never happen
<jdstrand> I asked tyhicks and sbeattie in case I am overlooking something
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: I wonder if it has something to do with profile replacement
<bdmurray> slangasek: ack
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: eg, if we loaded the profile now (or had Pat reboot), and see if the errors are still there
<jdstrand> s/errors/denials/
<tyhicks> jdstrand: rebooting would be the most complete test of that
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: can you reboot? when done, can you see if there are denials post reboot and also paste 'sudo aa-status'?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, yep
<tyhicks> jdstrand: if that doesn't fix it, I'd like to skip the cached binary profile (or just purge the cache) when doing a reload of the profile
<tyhicks> I think -T option to apparmor_parser would do that
<sbeattie> and/or --show-cache so we see what the parser thinks of the cache state
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, tyhicks no denials, and I don't see mediascanner running which is probably correct
<pmcgowan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7908231/
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: can you add a video to the ~/Videos folder, with mtp? (or just make sure it is copied in place as the phablet user)
<veebers> robru: oops, silo-10 now has all it's MPs approved. What needs to happen for it to publish? :-)
<oSoMoN_> robru, what’s the status of the apparmor publication and the new image you were going to kick?
<tyhicks> sbeattie: where I was going with the -T option was to see if the cached binary was corrupted at all - maybe a few bits were flipped in that particular pathname or in that particular access bit field
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, no denials but I don't see the scanner kick in
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: not sure how to get it to start
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: maybe got to the Videos scope?
<pmcgowan> it should with the folder change
<pmcgowan> I did
<pmcgowan> know here that log file is?
<jdstrand> /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/*mediascanner*log (though, you might want to expand the glob to make sure you snag the right file)
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log it looks like
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, odd its not starting
<pmcgowan> wtf
<jdstrand> jhodapp: fyi, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.14 uploaded for your micshm path change
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, ogra_ just mentioned he cant see new videos, we have several issues here
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: what does the log say?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, now video is playing
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, the log was never opened, only old .gzs
<jdstrand> looking at my phone, it seems mediascanner service should be a long running process
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ah, so mediascanner is running now?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, no
<pmcgowan> but mediaplayer succeeded to play the video
<pmcgowan> I cant add new ones, but can play old ones
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: did you modify its upstart job or have a silo enabled or something?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, nope
<bdmurray> slangasek: would we want to query on "device image" and "ubuntu release" or would you consider those separate?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: start mediascanner-2.0
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: do that as the phablet user
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, i can do a flash and see if anything gets better
<pmcgowan> ok
<jdstrand> I would expect that to generate the log file
<pmcgowan> its crashing again
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: with apparmor denials?
<pmcgowan> yep
<slangasek> bdmurray: hmmm we do reset the channel numbers at the start of the release, I think, in which case the release needs to also be part of it
<slangasek> stgraber: ^^ can you confirm?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: do you want to take over here with the alternate options?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<pmcgowan>   what():  Could not look up user name: Permission denied
<pmcgowan> from mediascanner log
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: how about 'sudo apparmor_parser -rT /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: that will reload the profile without the cache file
<tyhicks> ah, we're back to crashing
<tyhicks> good
<jdstrand> tyhicks: it didn't start on boot, so I had him start it manually via its upstart job
<tyhicks> ok
<jdstrand> which showed the denials
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, that fixed things up it seems
<pmcgowan> not crashing, no denials
<jdstrand> very interesting
<tyhicks> yeah
 * sbeattie hrms
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: could this be fallout from the caching patches the we have?
 * tyhicks is thinking
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ok, last thing. can you do: rm -f /etc/apparmor.d/cache/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0, then reboot?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: so you *just* changed that profile in your last apparmor upload (a couple days ago) and the cached binary didn't get updated
<jdstrand> tyhicks: well, the stat I did showed that the cache was regenerated on 4/28, the day of the upload
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I changed the nameservice abstraction. I didn't add any other patches
<jdstrand> tyhicks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/2.8.96~2541-0ubuntu2
<tyhicks> jdstrand: and that change had already landed in the image that pmcgowan was running?
<sbeattie> jdstrand, tyhicks: regenerating the cache file locally using the parser as built from the 2.8.96~2541-0ubuntu2 generates a slightly different cache file than what was in p mcgowan's tarball
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, rebooted
<jdstrand> tyhicks: yes, pmcgowan is running the latest image. I verified that 'apparmor_parser -p /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0 | grep extrausers' had what I expected first
<tyhicks> sbeattie, jdstrand: I'm wondering if his image had the usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0 cached binary from 2.8.96~2541-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan> seems quiet
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: so in case you weren't aware, jj had all those patches to make it so you could run the parser against an apparmor features dir, and rsalveti starting using that to generate server cache files recently
<tyhicks> if that was the case, it would be missing the '/var/lib/extrausers/passwd r,' rule
<pmcgowan> scanner running and no denials
<jdstrand> tyhicks: why wouldn't it have updated on boot?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: yeah that was what I wanted to verify in my question to #security
<tyhicks> jdstrand: I don't know for sure, but possibly from timestamp oddness between the text profile and the binary profile
<jdstrand> tyhicks: your theory seems to go with what sbeattie mentioned about the cache being slightly different
<jdstrand> (it would be a 2 rule difference)
<tyhicks> rsalveti: when you generate the apparmor profile cache for the system images, where do you pull the profiles from?
<sbeattie> jdstrand: well, oddly, my locally compiled cache file is slightly smaller than the one in the tarball.
<rsalveti> jdstrand: tyhicks: we're not copying the cached files for the ones available in /etc/apparmor.d/cache
<jdstrand> sbeattie: heh
<rsalveti> when updating the image
<sbeattie> pmcgowan: now that you've rebooted, can you paste the output of 'stat /etc/apparmor.d/cache/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0'
<rsalveti> because the currently logic in the initrd that copies over the files doesn't replace them if they are already there
<tyhicks> rsalveti: jdstrand recently uploaded apparmor 2.8.96~2541-0ubuntu2, which only made a small policy change, and it looks like the policy from 2.8.96~2541-0ubuntu1 may be what was cached
<rsalveti> but, they should still be updated by apparmor during boot
<rsalveti> if not, that's a bug
<pmcgowan> sbeattie, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7908468/
<tyhicks> rsalveti: hrm... ok, we'll look into why the parser didn't catch the new profile
<sbeattie> pmcgowan: thanks. it does show there's a difference in what was in the cache previously (Size: 78713) versus the working version (Size: 78689)
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: so, I don't think two people necessarily need to work on it. can you guys work out who should look at it? (my preference is for sbeattie to keep plugging away at abstract sockets)
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: but I appreciate both of you helping to triage it
<pmcgowan> seems my work here is done
<tyhicks> thanks pmcgowan
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: you device should be ok now. we'll need to do some investigating
<pmcgowan> good stuff
<tyhicks> jdstrand: it probably makes sense for me to look at it anyways, since I've been digging around this profile caching code for the last week or so
<tyhicks> sbeattie: is that ok with you? ^
<sbeattie> tyhicks: fine by me.
<jdstrand> rsalveti: so, to be super clear, when you run the serverside stuff, you will pull in /etc/apparmor.d from the latest apparmor to make sure it has the latest policy?
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: thanks again guys :)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: the problem is that we're not always copying the files when booting the system
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 161 building (started: 20140730 21:25) ===
<rsalveti> the logic in the initrd first check if the dest file is already there, if so, don't overwrite it
<rsalveti> even if the content is different
<rsalveti> that's not a problem for click packages as they are named with the version id
<rsalveti> for the files available in /etc/apparmor.d, that's indeed an issue
<rsalveti> so we ended up not updating the cache files if they are already there, with an older version
<rsalveti> and we just let apparmor to recreate such cache during boot
<tyhicks> oh
<rsalveti> the problem here is that for some reason apparmor is not updating the cache when booting the system
<tyhicks> I misunderstood earlier
<rsalveti> and still trying to use the older version
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> rsalveti: so, if the cache file is newer than the system policy file, then it won't update
<jdstrand> cause we aren't forcing a cache regeneration
<jdstrand> even though the policy actually changed in an abstraction
 * jdstrand looks at the upstart job
<rsalveti> jdstrand: but in this case the cache file is older, isn't it?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: the parser should probably be checking the timestamps of abstractions when deciding if it needs to update the cache file
<jdstrand> on Pat's system, no, it wasn't
<rsalveti> that doesn't make much sense then
<jdstrand> tyhicks: yeah. you see what I am saying, right?
<rsalveti> if it's newer, then it got automatically generated during boot
<jdstrand> rsalveti: I think it does
 * sbeattie wonders what a stat of the abstraction looked like in comparison
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ie, sometime ago, he got a new mediascanner-2.0 profile
<jdstrand> rsalveti: it updated the cache
<rsalveti> right
<jdstrand> then, he did an image update
<jdstrand> the abstraction changed
<jdstrand> so the timestamp on the profile didn't
<rsalveti> oh, got it
<rsalveti> kind of a race
<tyhicks> eh, more of a buggy parser
<jdstrand> the upstart job has logic to attempt to deal with that
<jdstrand> (in the absense of the parser doing the right thing)
<tyhicks> it should be checking all timestamps of #include'ed files
<tyhicks> lets just make the parser do the right thing
<jdstrand> oh sigh
<jdstrand> the upstart job logic only deals with this for clicks
<tyhicks> hmm
<jdstrand> tyhicks: do you see it?
<jdstrand>         if [ -n "$run" ]; then
<jdstrand>             aa-clickhook -f
<jdstrand>         fi
<tyhicks> I haven't looked at the upstart job
<jdstrand> tyhicks: if apparmor changed, we need to force a cache regeneration
<jdstrand> (and run aa-clickhook -f)
<jdstrand> tyhicks: do you have it handy?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: I do - looking at it now
<jdstrand> tyhicks: it is the  [ -x /usr/bin/aa-clickhook ] hunk
<jdstrand> tyhicks: it is wrong for how the server side is handling precaching for system policy
<jdstrand> tyhicks: cause it only cares about click and assume system policy will just work
<tyhicks> jdstrand: but if the parser was fixed to check the timestamps of all of the #include'ed files, couldn't that entire hunk go away?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: the 'apparmor' part could
<sbeattie> I thought the parser did that, but could be mis-remembering
<jdstrand> tyhicks: not the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu part
<sbeattie> also, in this case, it still would've avoided the cache
<tyhicks> sbeattie: I'm blindly assuming that it doesn't - I'll verify in a moment
<sbeattie> err, I mean, used the cace
<sbeattie> s/cace/cache
<tyhicks> sbeattie: why? was the abstraction's timestamp not newer than the cache file?
<tyhicks> (I thought we didn't know the abstraction's timestamp)
<sbeattie> the mtime is about an hour before the cache file
<sbeattie> $ stat ~/tmp/etc/apparmor.d/cache/usr.bin.mediascanner-service-2.0 | grep ^Modify
<sbeattie> Modify: 2014-07-28 08:28:53.000000000 -0700
<sbeattie> $ stat ~/tmp/etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/nameservice | grep ^Modify
<sbeattie> Modify: 2014-07-28 07:54:05.000000000 -0700
<jdstrand> tyhicks: we have to for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu because we need to regenerate the policy files from templates
<tyhicks> jdstrand: oh, right!
<stgraber> slangasek: haven't looked at the whole backlog, but yes, each series has its own channel and when the channel is created it starts at buildid 1
<tyhicks> sbeattie: how did that happen?
<stgraber> slangasek: then we change the target of the devel-* aliases to the new series which basically means the devel-* channels appear to rollback from buildid 100 or so down to 1
<stgraber> slangasek: the system-image client tracks both the buildid and the channel alias target so that if the target changes it assumes its internal buildid to be 0 and forces a full update to the new build
<sbeattie> tyhicks: presumably the apaprmor cache update occurred locally on pat's phone in between the time the ubuntu2 package was built and him applying the update.
<jdstrand> tyhicks, sbeattie: could he have booted before running a system-image update (therefore, had a cache from that day), then did a system-image update which updated the abstraction?
<jdstrand> sbeattie: that would explain why we don't see more widespread issues-- it had to be timed right
<jdstrand> or rather, wrong :)
<tyhicks> yeah
<tyhicks> man, that's a pain
<fginther> brendand, I think I have the job fixed that was causing your address-book-service jobs to fail. I've retriggered a build to the results
<jdstrand> tyhicks: so, wouldn't updating the upstart job to also force regenerate system policy like we do for click policy fix this?
<brendand> fginther, i didn't even know you were looking at it - thanks :)
<fginther> brendand, om26er mentioned it to me earlier today
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<jdstrand> tyhicks: ie, if the apparmor md5sum changed since last time, regenerate?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: (and by force regenerate, I mean removed /etc/apparmor.d/cache/*
<jdstrand> )
<jdstrand> remove*
<tyhicks> jdstrand: yeah - that would do it
<om26er> fginther, did you find a solution for the otto issue ?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: we'd probably need to use clear_cache() from /lib/apparmor/functions, so we'd need to do that after sourcing in that file
<fginther> om26er, yes :-)
<jdstrand> tyhicks: right
<om26er> fginther, has it been "deployed" ?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: can you add that to your list of tings to update in the next apparmor upload?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: just did that :)
<fginther> om26er, yes, I was in the middle of finding the build you sent me so that I can re-start it
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I'm happy to review the upstart job changes if you want
<jdstrand> tyhicks: thanks!
<jdstrand> ok, nice.
<jdstrand> mystery solved
<tyhicks> jdstrand: yeah, I'll def want you to review it
<om26er> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1824/console
<jdstrand> man, who knew that md5sums stupid hack had legs
<fginther> om26er, ahh sweet. I already restarted that one
<jdstrand> aka, caching is hard :)
<brendand> fginther, can i rerun the job then?
<fginther> brendand, already did
<fginther> brendand, om26er, it's s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/address-book-service-ci/274/
<om26er> fginther, cool.
<om26er> I see it did pass in otto after your change http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1834/console
<jdstrand> ogra_ (and anyone else who was paying attention): pmcgowan's libnss-extrausers denial is triaged. This is not a widespread problem (no bugs) since it relied on a very specific timing of events. that said, we know the issue and will fix it in the next apparmor upload, scheduled for some days out
<jdstrand> tyhicks: can you file a bug for that? ^
<tyhicks> jdstrand: ack - will do
<jdstrand> tyhicks: thanks! :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 161 DONE (finished: 20140730 22:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/161.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-31
<ToyKeeper> So, after configuring a facebook account in UT in the online accounts app...  should the facebook app still be asking for username and password?
<xnox> ToyKeeper: i think so. facebook app is a webapp. online account / facebook would only work with something like friends app, no?
<ToyKeeper> ... but IIRC the Friends app was removed.
<xnox> ToyKeeper: correct.
<ToyKeeper> Seems like we should probably either remove the facebook account setting or attach something useful to it.
<ToyKeeper> ... like make it sync contacts.
<slangasek> stgraber, bdmurray: ok, so since there are multiple channels per release, that implies that in fact we need channel+version+device_name for a unique identifier?
<popey> ToyKeeper: other things use fb online account, not the fb webapp though
<ToyKeeper> popey: What other things?
<popey> share photos from gallery
<ToyKeeper> (I mean, what actually uses it today?)
<veebers> trainguards:   Looking for help, silo-10 failed to publish I've since sorted out the MP issue, is there a button I can push myself to proceed?
<xnox> veebers: you want reconfigure or build?
<veebers> xnox: I'm hoping to publish. THe testing has been done but due to traincon-0 the other day the publishing was delayed
<xnox> veebers: triggered re-publishing, sponsored on your behalf
<cjwatson> ok, can't you just press publish again?
<cjwatson> mkay
<veebers> xnox: awesome cheers.
<veebers> cjwatson: that's what I was unsure of :-)
<veebers> In the past I've just set testing to done
 * xnox re-acks, republishes again
<xnox> veebers: all good.
<cjwatson> veebers: note my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot-qt/trunk-add-build-flags/+merge/228218 BTW
<cjwatson> for future cleanup
<veebers> cjwatson: ack, sorry missed that comment earlier
<veebers> xnox: thanks
<cjwatson> alecu,dobey: ^-
 * alecu looks
<alecu> thanks for spotting that; I'm asking for another review and will ask again.
<cjwatson> you can't top-approve it yourself if it's already adequately reviewed?
<cjwatson> that's all it needs
<veebers> xnox, cjwatson : is the bots comment about 'not available at the destination' an error or a status update?
<cjwatson> veebers: status update
<veebers> cjwatson: ack, thanks :-)
<cjwatson> ah, there we go
<cjwatson> dobey: thanks
<alecu> cjwatson: ah, I thought it needed a review after my latest commit of translation updates.
<cjwatson> alecu: no, all MPs must be top-approved before publishing
<cjwatson> that's all
<alecu> great, thanks.
<dobey> alecu: yeah, it's the same thing tarmac complains about if you top-approve something, and then push a new revision to it
<cjwatson> I don't think so, this one wasn't top-approved to start with was it?
<cjwatson> it's not my experience that LP magically reverts things away from top-approved
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 162 building (started: 20140731 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 162 DONE (finished: 20140731 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/162.changes ===
<bzoltan1> Goodmorning, is anybody active from the landing team?
<oSoMoN> hi all
<oSoMoN> any idea why webbrowser-app 0.23+14.10.20140730.2-0ubuntu1 has been stuck in the proposed pocket for 4 hours now? it usually migrates to the release pocket much faster than that
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: did you check the reports?
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#webbrowser-app "Not touching package due to block request by freeze (contact #ubuntu-release if update is needed)" - all packages that are on images participating in 14.10 alpha 2 are frozen until later today
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, I thought the freeze would start being in effect later today?
<oSoMoN> ah, got it, it’s 14.10 alpha 2 freeze, not the rtm beta freeze
<oSoMoN> sorry for the confusion
<cjwatson> I have no idea about any RTM beta freeze
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, well the rtm beta milestone is today, and I assumed there would be some sort of freeze, but obviously that’s an unfounded assumption
<cjwatson> I think that's just a feature delivery milestone, yeah
<oSoMoN> I’m a bit dense today and mixing up things, sorry…
<tvoss> davmor2, you around, yet?
<cjwatson> Freezing seems counterproductive really - we'll be branching off the most recent promoted image, when we branch
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, yeah, it makes sense
<cjwatson> Better off trying to get as many of the feature branches as possible done before then
<sil2100> tvoss: davmor2 should be around in about 40 minutes ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: pong!
<tvoss> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 33?
<psivaa> sil2100: if you're wondering of the missing tests with 162.. i've kicked them off. should be in soon.
<sil2100> tvoss: sure, let me just finish the publishing of other silos and assign one for you
<tvoss> sil2100, thank you
<bzoltan> sil2100:  May I ask for a silo?
<sil2100> bzoltan: hello! We're a bit lowish on silos, but let me assign one once we get some free (which should be soonish)
<sil2100> bzoltan: uh! it seems someone locked the UITK already
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what is that?
<sil2100> bzoltan: silo 15 (row 15) from bfiller, something related to the address book or such?
<sil2100> I can assign if you guys coordinate
<bzoltan> sil2100: OMG... that is wrong. Let me go kick t1mp's butt
<sil2100> uh oh! ;)
<sil2100> No violence please!
<bzoltan> sil2100: ahh... that was not t1mp, that was renato again
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am not a violent person :) I am a radical and fundamental pacifist :)
<sil2100> ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: That MR is not right.. Renato should not just pick up a UITK development branch and propose to the trunk. We have a staging branch for that
<bzoltan> sil2100: that is exactly what we want to avoid...people landing on our trunk stuff what is not tested.
<bzoltan> sil2100: but hey ... that line15 silo is for testing. It is not meant to land.
<bzoltan> sil2100:  should not people stop using the Silos for development? They can set up PPAs in their projects and can push their source packages and test the PPA the way they want.
<sil2100> bzoltan: amen!
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, so we don't mind giving people silos for development, but it becomes a really big problem when they're hogging them for weeks
<bzoltan> sil2100:  So I think we are fine with proceeding with the real UITK landing.
<sil2100> bzoltan: and there are other dedicated PPAs that can be used for testing
<sil2100> bzoltan: right! Let me assign
<bzoltan> sil2100:  Oh yes... only the UITK and SDK has like 6 PPAs
<sil2100> bzoltan: you got the border silo! Silo 20 for your disposal ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: sweet. I hope to release it today
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, i still see a ton of DENIED for calendar in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/613/artifact/clientlogs/calendar_app/syslog/*view*/
<ogra_> (and there seem to be some for media-hub as well)
<ogra_> in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/615/artifact/clientlogs/music_app/syslog/*view*/ (other device) there are quite a few for notes-app
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> At least it doesn't seem to break anything
<ogra_> calendar has 4 failures ... notes has one
<ogra_> (music has 8 if the media-hub is related here)
<davmor2> tvoss: hey, so playing with silo 008 last night only issue I've hit so far is that reminders isn't seeing any notes.  I'm just going to look in to that a little incase it isn't related and then I'll do a mini dogfood for calls sms mms etc
<tvoss> davmor2, thanks
<tvoss> sil2100, can you hold back on silo8 a little until davmor2 gives his final ack?
<sil2100> tvoss: too late
<sil2100> tvoss: it has already been published in the morning...
<tvoss> sil2100, ack. Will hotfix if issues arise
<tvoss> davmor2, would be great if you could finish your mini-dogfooding, though
<davmor2> tvoss, sil2100: sms is okay so that's a start
<tvoss> davmor2, cool
<davmor2> popey: in reminders do you see your notes and notebooks?
<t1mp> bzoltan, sil2100 silo 15 was only for testing at the sprint last week, for UITK I was collecting all the visual changes that we made and were not ready to be merged into UITK staging in an rtm-fit-finish branch so that renato could work with them in the apps
<t1mp> that silo was never intended to land
<bzoltan> t1mp: if not intended to land then it should not be in a silo
<t1mp> renato: we were just discussing silo15
<Guest78593> bzoltan, time, we need sdk on silo 15 to build the apps otherwise the apps will fail, since we are using the stuff from your branch
<bzoltan> renatou: that is fine, but why do not you use a regular PPA for that? Why to block a silo and why to lock all projects you porpose to?
<t1mp> renatou: we like to land a 'real' UITK now so we need to get rid of silo 15
<bzoltan> renatou: t1mp: just branch all the branches you want to play with and issue the `dch -i;debuild -i -I -S -sa` and dput the source packages to the PPA. Ask the IS to turn on the armhf builds and that is it. You will have a resident testing Silo.
<renatou> t1mp, what is the problem I do not understand
<bzoltan> t1mp:  it is fine now.. but the landing team has to look up the reason for the lock and that takes time.
<t1mp> renatou: we could not land a new UITK because there was already a silo (15) that has UITK changes
<cjwatson> turn on armhf and probably make it devirtualised
<bzoltan> renatou: I wrote what the problem is... whenever you add a UITK branch to the CI landing sheet  all UITK landings will be blocked
<cjwatson> unless ubuntu-ui-toolkit works in a virtualised PPA now, which isn't impossible
<bzoltan> renatou: ^
<t1mp> what is a virtualised ppa?
<ogra_> a PPA building in a VM (vs a PPA building on real hardware)
<renatou> bzoltan, I think you can remove it until you release and put back after it
<bzoltan> renatou: I do not want to and will not touch other people's landing request.
<t1mp> ogra_: ahh :)
<renatou> bzoltan, ok,  when bill arrive I will ask him
<bzoltan> renatou: and I never add other project's branch to my landing without asking the lander of that project.
<cjwatson> eventually everything will be in VMs but it'll take a while yet
<cjwatson> then we can just scale out the builder infrastructure smoothly and there will be unicorns
<t1mp> bzoltan: they asked me for the branch to collect stuff which they can add to the silo
<t1mp> bzoltan: I didn't tell you.. I guess nobody foresaw problems with it
<t1mp> since it was only for quick testing
<t1mp> it makes sense now to put stuff in ppas, but a silo seems like a quicker solution to set up
<bzoltan> t1mp: well.. we do not land stuff directly to the trunk.. so that should have been clear :) But in general... I do not touch yours, you do not touch mine :) I think that is the safe way.. unless we agree that we have fun by touching each other's things
<bzoltan> t1mp: and I do mean branches and MRs here!
<t1mp> haha nice way of putting it ;)
<t1mp> bzoltan: I know that we don't land to trunk, the branch in the silo was only for testing, not for landing (there is not even an MR)
<bzoltan> t1mp:  with the good old PPAs it is two commands more... create the source and dput the source
<t1mp> is silo 15 deleted now?
<bzoltan> t1mp:  actually there was an MR
<t1mp> oh, I see
<bzoltan> rsalveti: ping
<renatou> I created the MR and marked it as "work in progress", everybody can do that
<renatou> I did not see that as a problem
<bzoltan> rsalveti: I am not sure what to do with the ubuntu-ui-toolkit/gles branch
<bzoltan> renatou: Do you see it now?
<renatou> what?
<bzoltan> renatou: 1) using teh limited number of silosfor development when they are  meant for landing stuff 2)whenever you add a UITK branch to any Silo, all upcoming UITK landing requests will be blocked, regardless of the comments in your request or the status of the MRs in your request.
<bzoltan> renatou:  that is why I suggest you to use the PPAs under your project for development. You can create as many you need and you can asdk the #is to set it up they way you need (armhf builds, real hw)
<Saviq> bzoltan, 2) is not true, you just need to ask for the landing team to ignore conflicts and let everyone that has a silo with your project in that's the situation
<renatou> we still landing our apps even with the branches on silo15
<bzoltan> Saviq: but that is just waste of time..
<Saviq> bzoltan, no it's not, not when the silo is under active work
<Saviq> bzoltan, and PPAs are not that easy, armhf builders are virtualized by default, and the builds fail for whatever wants to use threads
<bzoltan> Saviq: It is OK for me. It is not that important.
<bzoltan> Saviq:  the Silos are PPAs too...
<cjwatson> Saviq: note my "devirtualised" comment above
<cjwatson> also it's worth rechecking your assumptions about virtualised builds given the complete replacement of the virtual builder infrastructure on Monday
<Saviq> cjwatson, do they not use QEMU any more?
<cjwatson> may well still fail - we think we probably want to import SUSE's grotty qemu-user patch to limit it to a single thread - but the failure modes may be different as now it's based on trusty kernel+qemu rather than a frankenstein bodge on hardy
<cjwatson> still using qemu, just much newer
<cjwatson> not saying it will definitely work now, just that it's worth rechecking assumptions that date from before this week
<Saviq> this will all be solved by CI airline anyway :P
<cjwatson> sure, but the devirtualised builder infrastructure doesn't scale, by definition
<cjwatson> so we still need to fix this
<Saviq> sure
<cjwatson> hm, in fact the qemu version was possibly the same by the end, looks like 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1 was backported.  We've seen the newer kernel make a difference for some projects though
<cjwatson> the only thing that CI airline will solve here is not having a fixed pool of silos
<cjwatson> and maybe being better about clashes
<Saviq> trainguards, can we please remove unity-scope-{mediascanner,click} from silo 005?
<Saviq> I'm reconfiguring the silo without them
<camako> cihelp, could I get a silo for row 40 (mir 0.6.0)?
<cjwatson> camako: you want the "CI Train support" person in the topic (also there are no free silos right now)
<camako> cjwatson, Ah ok.. Sorry about that..
<camako> sil2100, waiting for a silo assignment for row 40 (understand all silos full)...
<camako> sil2100, oh it seems we want one more MP to get in.. Updating the sheet.
<ogra_> hmm, i thought the new webbrowser landed
<ogra_> doesnt look new in 162
<ogra_> oh, it didnt make it into any image yet
<cjwatson> ogra_: alpha 2 freeze
<davmor2> tvoss, sil2100 so silo 008 is looking okay.  The issue with reminders is showing on devices that don't have silo 008 enabled too so that isn't related
<tvoss> davmor2, \o/ thank you
<Saviq> sil2100, can you add qtmir to the list of packages requiring -gles twin?
<sil2100> Saviq: ok!
<Saviq> sil2100, and drop scope-{click,mediascanner} from silo 005 in the mean time :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, thanks ...
<sil2100> Saviq: there no longer is any click or mediascanner scope in 005 :)
<Saviq> sil2100, ah, someone cleared it up, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, and I'll add the qtmir package to the twin list in a moment
<Saviq> sil2100, awesome, thanks
<sil2100> camako: right, not silos free, but some packages should finish migrating in a moment
<tvoss> sil2100, what's going on with silo 8?
<sil2100> tvoss: ugh, did someone try to rebuild? It was published :|
<tvoss> sil2100, seems so ...
<tvoss> sil2100, what do we do?
<ogra_> mterry, losking works, but the UI is to slow to properly use it when unlocking
<ogra_> *locking
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: so the reminders thing is down to apparmor="DENIED" by the look of syslog
<davmor2> but I'll confirm that once I'm on a fresh 162
<mterry> ogra_, how do you mean?
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, i think jdstrand should grab all syslogs from the last three devices that rean the smoketests and actually check them
<ogra_> mterry, the unlock UI with the number pad ... it takes about 3-4sec to recognize a tap from me
<ogra_> so punching in the numbers is more a matter of luck
<mterry> ogra_, whoa...  I don't see that.   I'm on N4 though...
<sil2100> tvoss: hmm
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, I see what happened
<sil2100> tvoss: someone pressed the wrong button and tried rebuilding on the wrong silo, as robru's dashboard can be confusing sometimes
<sil2100> tvoss: so what we do now is we wait for it to migrate and manually track it
<tvoss> sil2100, okay
<davmor2> I'm shutting down xchat for 5 while I back it up I'll get any pings when I get back
<bzoltan> sil2100:  may I get a silo for the QtCreator plugin in the line 41? I will release it an hour after the build is ready.
<davmor2> sil2100: regression in the guide the last slide slide left doesn't seem to be exiting the slides
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, that seems to be new
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the number 1? wow,that is nice :) thanks
<tvoss> that moment when you realize that location service is a trusted helper and your acceptance tests are failing
<camako> sil2100, hope you got some silos left  :-)
<popey> sil2100: davmor2 good news, I get to keep my 2nd phone ☻
<davmor2> popey: yay I'd miss you cursing the alarms on hangouts if you were only down to one ;)
<popey> hah
<popey> oh, btw I did a fresh flash and when i got the new welcome wizard I turned the phone off (to ship it)
<popey> when I turned the phone back on, there was no wizard
<popey> this seems sub-optimal
<davmor2> popey: indeed
 * popey will file a bug
<davmor2> popey: when you go through the slides for the guide see if it exits for me please it didn't for me just
<davmor2> I need to file a bug for then,  I need my reminders app back damn it
<popey> thostr_: looks like something in ms2 has broken music app - https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1350529 this broke all the tests as it's loading some odd "untitled" artwork (watch the videos linked at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1210/#showFailuresLink )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350529 in Ubuntu Music App "[music-app] Trunk fails autopilot tests on jenkins" [High,Triaged]
<popey> sil2100: ^^ this should be a promotion blocker.
<sil2100> ugh
<sil2100> popey: thanks for the info :)
<popey> np
<thostr_> popey: investigating... we did actually a test run of music apps but apparently something went wrong
<tvoss|lunch> sil2100, ping
<camako> sil2100, is there a chance of getting a silo soon? Any landings near completion?
<tvoss> sil2100, silo 8 still seems weird
<sil2100> tvoss: let me fix that
<tvoss> sil2100, should give us a silo back
<sil2100> camako: oh, I see your silo is set to ready now, sorry before me going to lunch it was still as 'No'
<camako> sil2100, np.. had to update some MPs
<sil2100> camako: so, qtmir and unity-mir are already allocated by silo 14
 * camako looks
<sil2100> camako: I can assign a silo if you rebuild once that lands, but not sure when that happens
<camako> sil2100, since it's kgunn's silo we can easily coordinate (kgunn might prefer mir 0.6.0 to get ahead)
<sil2100> Sure, let me assign then
<camako> sil2100, thanks
<camako> sil2100, I had a mistake in the order of MPs (and got a merge conflict). I corrected the order now. Do you have to reconfig the silo or can I just build?
<camako> silo2100, landing-009
<sil2100> camako: you will have to reconfigure before you rebuild, you can do that by pressing the reconfigure button
<camako> sil2100, ah I see. That's pretty cool.
<sil2100> camako: if you didn't add or remove any 'projects', but just changed the order of merges or added some new ones to existing projects in the silo, then you can reconfigure the silo yourself :)
<sil2100> camako: if you added something completely new, then we need to do it for you
<tvoss> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 42?
<camako> sil2100, gotcha
<sil2100> tvoss: it's not set to ready :) !
<tvoss> sil2100, it is in my spread sheet
<tvoss> :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: The silo1 is good to be published
<sil2100> tvoss: I see it now :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: I know! Just pressed publish
<bzoltan> sil2100: thanks :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: approve teh merges please ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  sure
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): josepht | CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<tvoss> sil2100, line 42, line 42, line 42
<sil2100> tvoss: oh, the assignment failed, it seems you have location-service already in silo 10 :)
<tvoss> sil2100, just overwrite it, I'll take care
<sil2100> jdstrand: hello!
<kgunn> camako: i think that unity-mir just needs some testing, let me try to get that outta the way (landed or rejected)
<camako> kgunn, ok.. we don't even need to land the MP for unity-mir for 0.6.0 but I was just doing it for thoroughness/cleanliness
<jdstrand> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> jdstrand: when looking at the syslogs for the test results of the recent image we noticed many different apparmor denials
<jdstrand> sil2100: has anyone filed bugs or listed them anywhere?
 * jdstrand didn't see bugs this morning, but maybe missed them
<sil2100> jdstrand: we're not sure if they're causing any problems, but still we saw many during for instance calendar or music
<sil2100> jdstrand: not sure if we have any bugs for those
<jdstrand> sil2100: can you give me a list of links to look at?
<sil2100> Sure, one moment
<sil2100> jdstrand: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/613/artifact/clientlogs/calendar_app/syslog/*view*/ <- calendar app denials here
<sil2100> jdstrand: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/615/artifact/clientlogs/notes_app/syslog/*view*/ <- here notes app and some gallery app ones I see
<jdstrand> sil2100: what timestamp? this has all the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu denials in it
<jdstrand> sil2100: oh, this is the fakeenv stuff
<sil2100> This is from the latest image smoketesting, i.e. #162 http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/162:20140731:20140728.1/9386/
<jdstrand> sil2100: if it says 'fakeenv' in the denial, balloons is aware of the issues there
<jdstrand> the /var/cache/fontconfig/ denial is probably related to the fakeenv not being complete
<jdstrand> sil2100: the calendar is ok
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> Yeah, I see fakeenv in calendar indeed
<sil2100> The notes ones are worring us though
<jdstrand> sil2100: the gallery-app is doing something wrong ti try to read /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/. apps aren't allowed to do that
<jdstrand> sil2100: the notes-app denial tofor /home/phablet/.local/share/notes-app/ is a bug in notes-app not using the right path (ie, one that matches its click name)
<jdstrand> sil2100: so, calendar is ballons fakeenv work, notes-app is a bug in notes-app and gallery is it is trying to do something it isn't supposed to
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> ogra_, brendand, popey: ^
<jdstrand> sil2100: I imagine the notes-app isn't behaving properly
<sil2100> jdstrand: I heard it was really behaving strangely recently, but not sure if related
<ogra_> jdstrand, there were media-hub ones too
<jdstrand> it isn't able to write to its application directory, so, depending on what it is trying to do, I imagine it wouldn't work well
<jdstrand> ogra_: where?
<ogra_> in both of the sysllogs i looked at this morning
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you give a url?
<ogra_> the two above
<jdstrand> it isn't in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/615/artifact/clientlogs/notes_app/syslog/*view*/
<brendand> sil2100, i'm pretty sure notes-app has absolutely nothing to do with apparmor
<brendand> sil2100, it's either uitk or the app itself
<jdstrand> brendand: are you the developer of notes-app?
<ogra_> jdstrand, thats weird ... i promise you there were three denials per syslog
<brendand> jdstrand, no
<ogra_> even identical ones for both devices
<jdstrand> maybe I am blind
<sil2100> hm, wait
<ogra_> psivaa, did anything get re-run so that syslog was re-created ?
<jdstrand> as for notes-app-- it likely just needs to set applicationName correctly in its QML
<ogra_> jdstrand, no, you arent, they are gone
<jdstrand> ogra_: you mena this: kernel: [  361.379185] type=1400 audit(1406785498.576:119): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_mmap" profile="/usr/bin/media-hub-server" name="/tmp/orcexec.mF4JRO" pid=3501 comm="multiqueue0:src" requested_mask="m" denied_mask="m" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/615/artifact/clientlogs/music_app/syslog/*view*/ <0 this had media-hub denials for sure
<psivaa> ogra_: sorry missing the context. reading the backlog
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah
<ogra_> psivaa, the syslog's seem to be different from the ones i looked at this morning
<ogra_> for 162
<jdstrand> I may have filed a bug for that
<jdstrand> fyi, that media-hub denial is just noisy
<jdstrand> the way gstreamer works is it tries several deifferent locations until it finds one it can use
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> we had these 8 test failures in music-app so i was thinking they could be related
<jdstrand> well, actually, it is 'm', so maybe not
<jdstrand> it might be now that I think about it more
<jdstrand> if it was 'w', then it would be what I said
<jdstrand> but 'm' indicates it wrote it but couldn't mmap it
<ogra_> i wonder if recent kernel changes bite us
<ogra_> with all these apparmor issues coming out of the blue
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> openssl was a curl change. pat's was a bug in the upstart job, this is something else, notes-app is just a bug, fakeenv was always there and gallery-app is it just doing something it shouldn't
<psivaa> ogra_: there were a number of tests that had to be manually started but they should not have changed the syslogs that were already synced
<ogra_> psivaa, ok. thanks
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, i find it significant that everything seems to happen at the same time :)
<ogra_> but thats probably just a murphy-ism
<jdstrand> I don't think it is-- I bet all of this except the curl change were there but no one noticed them
<jdstrand> but people were freaked out about the openssl.cnf so people started looking harder
 * jdstrand has asked for CI to report apparmor denials for a long time
<jdstrand> that didn't come out right
<ogra_> well, indeeed we only look deeper in the landing meeting if something fails
<jdstrand> I identified that a good report would be apparmor denials on all the test runs, and mentioned it to CI a long time ago
<jdstrand> I think people are just busy and it is an improvement, not a pressing issue
<ogra_> right, i know paul said he has that on his TODO but other higher prio stuff to solve first
<jdstrand> what I advised paul to do was different> I wanted to =have an infrastructure test to verify the autopilot rules were applied. both would be great
<jdstrand> sil2100, ogra_, jhodapp: fyi, bug #1350870
<ubot5> bug 1350870 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "apparmor mmap denial for /tmp/orcexec files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350870
<sil2100> Oh, so it's known, thanks
<jdstrand> I added the rule to the bug to add to the policy
<jdstrand> sil2100: no, I just filed it
<jdstrand> I was thinking of something else
<ogra_> since 37 seconds :)
 * jdstrand added the rtm14 tag
<jdstrand> that may fix whatever media playback bugs you saw
<sil2100> \o/
<jdstrand> I did say *may* :P
<sil2100> .o.
<jdstrand> hehe
<jhodapp> jdstrand, you need me to add the rule change to media-hub?
<jdstrand> it would be easy for someone seeing the playback issue to verify
<jdstrand> jhodapp: yes please
<jhodapp> jdstrand, and yes, access to the orc memory is very important for software rendering of video
<jhodapp> and other things
<jdstrand> jhodapp: I would imagine in front of any silo landing if possible based on what I've heard here. but may want to talk to sil2100, et al on the priority
<jhodapp> ok
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I forget to say that the silo1 is OK now
<sil2100> bzoltan: thanks! Published :)
<popey> davmor2: what's that "notification" thing in online accounts for google accounts?
<davmor2> popey: your guess is as good as mine
<popey> heh
<davmor2> popey: who deals with online account they might know
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Need a silo? Having landing problems? CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<bregma> sil2100, could we get a priority on assigning a silo for line 34, it contains critical FTBFS fixes
<sil2100> bregma: ACK, I remember it not being set to ready in the morning
<sil2100> Assigning
<bregma> thank you very much
<pmcgowan> popey, davmor2 you can get gmail notifications
<davmor2> pmcgowan: oh nice
<davmor2> I don't use gmail though :D
<ogra_> we just need dekko notifications too !!!
<popey> pmcgowan: ooh
<popey> davmor2: did you file a bug for the power button sensitivity?
<jhodapp> sil2100, got a high priority bug fix for the media-hub-server apparmor denial bug in spreadsheet line #45
<jhodapp> sil2100, know if any silos will be freeing up soon?
<davmor2> popey: you mean the power dialog popup?
<sil2100> jhodapp: hmmm, let me take a look
<popey> davmor2: yeah, when you wake the phone the power down dialog pops up
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1349362
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349362 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Powerdown Dialog appear on waking the phone" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> oh ta
<dbarth> ogra_: hey, is there a step i missed to get an update of twitter in the image?
<dbarth> ogra_: i have twitter 1.0.13 approved, but image 165 still contains 1.0.10 it seems
<ogra_> 165  ?
<dbarth> uh, yes; or was that 156 that lucio told me about
<ogra_> but if it was approved but doesnt show up i think you should talk to the store guys
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I have added the gles package to the Silo20. Could you help me with thatplease
<sil2100> bzoltan: hi! How did you add this package?
<t1mp> bzoltan: how are the tests for the landing going?
<thostr_> sil2100: do you know how long alpha freeze will take? meaning would it be worth to reassign silos blocked by that?
<dbarth> ogra_: ok
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: saw your gles uitk pings here now, but guess you should be good now :-)
<Saviq> sil2100, can we land non-desktop stuff at all? we've silo 5 that's good to go
<ogra_> why wouldnt you
<Saviq> ogra_, freeze
<ogra_> Saviq, and ?
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> ogra_, people were complaining they can't land ;)
<ogra_> only applies to packages seeded in desktop, server or any flavour
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> silo 5 at the ready, then!
<Saviq> oops no more lines in the spreadsheet, does that mean RTM is upon us? ;)
<ogra_> i thibnk something changed and robru wrote a mail about it
<rsalveti> ogra_: freeze should be gone later today, right?
<ogra_> rsalveti, heh ask the release team ... theoretically, yeah
<seb128> ogra_, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=
<seb128> ups
<seb128> Saviq, ^
<rsalveti> ogra_: coo
<rsalveti> l
<seb128> ogra_, rsalveti: you can upload, things are just blocked in utopic-proposezd
<robru> Saviq, you mean blank lines? just added more
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> seb128, we have our own unblock mechanism for proposed (if needed)
<seb128> ogra_, ?
<seb128> your own?
<Saviq> robru, yeah ;)
<seb128> ubuntu has a standard way to unblock things
<Saviq> seb128, what about the dashboard?
<ogra_> seb128, yep, and there is an override for touch packages
<seb128> Saviq, that's what replaces the tabs in the gdoc
<seb128> ogra_, well, many are common to desktop images
<seb128> e.g webbrowser-app
<ogra_> yep
<bdmurray> slangasek: so the last thing you said for a unique counter was channel+version+device_name however that looked like a question
<slangasek> bdmurray: the question is "do you agree that this makes sense"
<slangasek> apologies for my casual punctuation :)
<ogra_> slangasek, bdmurray, i know both of you touched this area, do you remember what used to create the missing file from bug 1350722 ?
<ubot5> bug 1350722 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "/var/lib/apport/autoreport doesn't exist on freshly installed phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350722
<ogra_> (i definitely have it on older installs here)
<slangasek> ogra_: I haven't touched that area at all, actually
<ogra_> oh ?
<bdmurray> ogra_: apport-noui off the top of my head
<slangasek> ogra_: the team has, but not me :)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Need a silo? Having landing problems? CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cjohnston | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<ogra_> heh, ok
<bdmurray> ogra_: oh actually you need to use ubuntu-system-settings
<ogra_> bdmurray, oh, se we dont pre-create it
<ogra_> *so
<bdmurray> ogra_: its supposed to show up in the wizard - https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.privacy/+merge/213124
<ogra_> bdmurray, right, so creating it during build is the wrong thing then
<ogra_> thanks
<awe_> robru, sergiusens, 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 doesn't work due to the package being native.  You both OK with version just being "1.5.4"?  Otherwise I'm going to update with all of robru's suggested changes
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, we're in another meeting right now ;/
<robru> awe_, why is the package native? make it split.
<sil2100> ogra_: I might not make it on time...
<awe_> robru, because there is no official upstream
<awe_> this is a fork of a nemomobile package
<robru> awe_, right, so we use split packaging mostly by default in citrain.
<robru> awe_, if you're forking it, then you're the upstream, and when we're the upstreams, we generally use split packaging in citrain.
<awe_> right, but some project aren't ( nuntium for instance )
<awe_> which is what this is based on
<awe_> robru, I'd really prefer not to have to redo this, but if it's a *must*, then please point me at a guide on how to do so...
<robru> awe_, do you have any philosophical reason for not using split packaging? 'we inhereted it this way' isn't really a valid reason. citrain is geared towards split packaging, the support for native packaging was only hacked in by some curmudgeons
<robru> awe_, you don't need to redo anything
<robru> awe_, just copy in one file, it makes it split.
<robru> awe_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/friends/view/head:/.bzr-builddeb/default.conf insert this file (note directory structure) and then foo-0ubuntu1 will work fine and citrain will be happy
<bdmurray> slangasek: yes, that makes sense as a specific bucket. are there any other buckets we should create though? like channel+version (no device)
<slangasek> bdmurray: I think the best for that might be version ubuntu:DistroRelease
<slangasek> bdmurray: because 'channel' is too narrow, we don't want results from an image to be counted differently based on whether it's promoted or not
<slangasek> bdmurray: so yes - two counters, one that corresponds to the rootfs version (version ubuntu:DistroRelease) and one that corresponds to the exact per-device image (the tuple we said above)
<slangasek> ogra_, bdmurray: ok, does that mean we're not autosubmitting crashes by default?  I thought this was meant to be opt-out... this feels like a question I've asked before, is there a spec for this?
<bdmurray> slangasek: ev might know more but aiui it is meant to be opt out and phone wizard will have submit crashes checked by default
<ogra_> well, i dont get why the file exists on older installs
<ogra_> i.e. images where the wizard didnt exist
<slangasek> ogra_: ^^ so based on that, it sounds to me like if that file is needed to trigger autosubmissions, then there's still a bug
<ogra_> slangasek, yeah
<ogra_> if we want it as a default we should create it
<slangasek> ogra_: are you sure that file is needed in order for autosubmissions to happen, though?
<awe_> robru, that work.  thanks.  just building a deb to test that the install change you mentioned works properly, then I'll update the merge
<bdmurray> yes
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> slangasek, yup see /etc/init/apport-noui.conf on a phone
<slangasek> then yes, please create it ;)
<ogra_> ok, adding to livecd-rootfs then
<ogra_> err ... hmm
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 163 building (started: 20140731 16:20) ===
<ogra_> the dir will be writable which means there is a bind mount on top
<ogra_> i cant create it at build time
<robru> awe_, sorry, I should have noticed it was missing when I did the review. I was mostly looking at what was in the diff, didn't occur to me to think about what wasn't there.
<slangasek> how was this done before?
<ogra_> thats what i'm asking all the time :)
<davmor2> ogra_: did the landing meeting happen already?
<ogra_> davmor2, indeed
<ogra_> nothing really to discuss, we didnt have any image during the day
<davmor2> ogra_: ohhh what in 163
<ogra_> davmor2, whatever landed during the day
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: so no fixes then
<ogra_> davmor2, a bunch of changes to logging etc (i mailed about that)
<ogra_> nothing fancy i think ... many packages couldnt land due to alpha freeze
<davmor2> oh I haven't played catch up there yet
<sil2100> davmor2: how long does a standard dogfood run take for you?
<davmor2> sil2100: around 2 hours+ now
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, whatever happened with the effort to automate the most time-consuming parts of dogfooding?
<popey> ToyKeeper: which bits?
<ToyKeeper> Mostly, settings and indicators.
<ToyKeeper> (which is mostly settings and more settings)
<Saviq> trainguards, any hope for publishing silo 5?
<awe_> robru, just pushed a new version with all the fixes applied
<robru> awe_, sweet
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah :)
<ev> slangasek, bdmurray, ogra_: we should definitely be opt-out for error reporting. That's what was agreed to with design absolutely ages ago.
<sil2100> robru: could you do some monkey button-pressing ^ ?
<sil2100> ;p
<ev> if it's not doing that, it's a bug :)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Need a silo? Having landing problems? CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cjohnston | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> sil2100, yeah what's up?
<sil2100> robru: Saviq's unity8 silo needs publiiishiin'
<ogra_> ev, to opt out you need to default to "in" ... thats the part we are missing
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cjohnston | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 38 in the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> jhodapp: ah! Right, I freed up one silo just for you, now's the right time
<sil2100> Let me do that
<jhodapp> sil2100, thank you
<sil2100> jhodapp: sorry I didn't notice it's done already...
<jhodapp> np
<robru> Saviq, some MPs in silo 5 are not approved, can you check that?
<jhodapp> I just noticed one got freed up :_
<sil2100> Daaamn, dogfood is sooo sloooow
<Saviq> robru, oh are they, checking
<robru> Saviq, seems  https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/overview/+merge/227745 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/implementOverlayColor/+merge/228162 need approving
<robru> sil2100, ^^ it'd be handy if the publication job could print the unapproved merges. it's hard to find the one or two unapproved in a big list when you have to check them all.
<robru> sil2100, maybe I'll submit a branch ;-)
<sil2100> robru: aye! :) I might do it in a moment, as I'm tired of the RTM-hacking already, I need a chaange
<robru> sil2100, oh ok, be my guest ;-)
<Saviq> robru, damn, sorry, have to pull one MP
<robru> Saviq, no worries, just reconfigure and rebuild and retest! ;-)
<sil2100> ...;p
<Saviq> _just_
<bzoltan> sil2100: may I ask a reconfigure for the silo20? I have added the -gles MR for the UITK.
<robru> sil2100, oh btw, I hope this is obvious but if not I just want to make it clear: please please please make the rtm ppa names match the rtm silo json names in a predictable programmatic way. otherwise queuebot and the dashboard will fill up with super ugly corner cases. lots of code in lots of separate places is making assumptions that I can just generate names like landing-nnn and then use that value for everything, like ppa links, jenkins job
<robru> links, backend json urls, etc etc
<bzoltan> robru: could you help me please ^^
<sil2100> robru: I'll do my best! Right now I had to work-around some cornercases because of dogfood etc., but I'll try hacking things up as well as possible
<sil2100> bzoltan: robru will most probably be your guide now :)
<robru> sil2100, so eg I just saw http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/landing-000.rtm for the first time, if that's the name we're going with (I'm ok with it), then please make PPAs that match at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-000.rtm and same with the jenkins job URLs
<robru> sil2100, thanks
<robru> bzoltan, hi
<robru> bzoltan, ok
<robru> bzoltan, ok, good to go
<sergiusens> awe_: robru nuntium uses split packaging as well fwiw
<awe_> sergiusens, I can't change the Owner to "phablet-team" as it doesn't show up in the drop-box, whereas "Canonical Phonedations Team" does?
<robru> ok folks! We got 10 silos marked as ready for assignment, and 1 silo available! first person to ping me gets it
<sergiusens> awe_: I mean; the development series lp:... points to lp:~awe/.../trunk
<awe_> sergiusens, never mind
<awe_> phone it
<sergiusens> awe_: you need to change that to lp:~phablet-team/.../trunk
<sergiusens> development focus*
<robru> dbarth, alex-abreu: what's going on in silo 13? build job aborted?
<alex-abreu> robru, 13? no idea
<robru> alex-abreu, how about 19? I think there was some confusion there. you were saying it didn't work in trusty. what I need to know is, does it work in utopic?
<alex-abreu> robru, I'll test it today,
<robru> alex-abreu, thanks!
<awe_> sergiusens, check it now?
<robru> Saviq, hey, what's going on with spreadsheet line 4? that got freed a month ago but the request is still there. is that still being pursued? it's so stale I'd like to delete it if it's abandoned.
<Saviq> robru, yes, it's just at the bottom of our prio list...
<Saviq> robru, but yes, we'll land it
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2: so, could you guys give me a quick update on the current situation of our images? Since I dug myself a bit in the RTM work - the media-hub apparmor issues seem to be fixed in the landing from jhodapp, right?
<robru> Saviq, ok, no worries then. I just thought it might be getting bitrotty or something
<sergiusens> awe_: approved
<sergiusens> requesting silo now
<robru> alex-abreu, how about silo 11? what's going on there?
<bzoltan1> robru: thank you
<robru> bzoltan1, you're welcome
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes, although I need to test with the silo image still once I get a silo
<sil2100> jhodapp: silo is assigned since some time, it's silo 12 :)
<awe_> sergiusens, can you or mandel handle the silo aspect?
<sergiusens> awe_: already requested
<sil2100> It's ready for action!
<jhodapp> sil2100, oh great thanks, didn't get a ping about it from the bot
<davmor2> sil2100: 162 is still having issues with apparmour for thing like reminders ie no notes appear in it.  there are other niggles around that, 163 just got spun up so I'll see if there are any fixes in there for stuff
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, thanks :)
<alex-abreu> robru, testing today too
<robru> alex-abreu, ok great, would love to free those ones up asap
<awe_> piiramar, merge approved ( I asked sergiusens or mandel to handle the silo ); please ping tiago directly re: telephony-service merge; you probably need to wait for tonegen to land first
<slangasek> ogra_: how can we add a smoke test to ensure that autoreporting continues working?
<Saviq> robru, it sure is, but we have some polish prepared ;)
<robru> Saviq, haha ok
<ogra_> slangasek, plars probably could check for the existience of the file from his scripts
<sil2100> Polish!
<slangasek> ogra_: at minimum, we should test that we can deliberately crash an application and get all the right files under /var/crash
<ogra_> slangasek, at the current time i would call that an advanced requirement, but yeah :)
<slangasek> ogra_: I consider it a baseline sanity-check, because we aren't getting proper end-to-end testing and things keep regressing out from under us in different places
<ogra_> slangasek, oh, i fully agree ... i just dont see anyone having time for it
<slangasek> plars: how would we go about integrating smoke tests for whoopsie?
<sil2100> davmor2: do we have a bug for the reminders issue?
<ogra_> (btw, we review the .crash files every day during the meetings ... so as long as there are broken apps we know if whoopsie creates them :) )
<ogra_> (will get tricky if nothing crashes anymore indeed :)  )
<plars> slangasek: sorry, trying to deal with a critical server problem at the moment. I haven't seen the backscroll yet. Depends on the test. Is it something you have a script for already?
<slangasek> plars: it's something I can script quickly with my current motivation level ;)  But I would need to know where to integrate it
<plars> slangasek: is it something that runs one time as a test, or does it need to be integrated into the process after every single test suite runs? (like systemsettle)
<ogra_> once should be sufficient
<ogra_> as its own "whoopsie" or "apport" test
<ogra_> just making sure it is functional at all
<plars> slangasek: either way, I'd be happy to help. It will go somewhere in lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch. We have a simple whoopsie test in the default tests now iirc. It would probably go somewhere like that
<dobey> cihelp: hi, it appears that jenkins has not the tests against the latest revisions of a few different branches (at least one of which where the last revision was a couple days ago)
<fginther> dobey, can you provide some example(s)?
<cjohnston> dobey: if you give me some more info we may be able to help
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-as-app/+merge/228534 is one MP where it's not been run on the latest revision
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/fix-cancel/+merge/228961 is another
<dobey> i could request new builds myself, but thought it better to see why it didn't run automatically
<fginther> dobey, cjohnston, jenkins will not run -ci jobs once the MP is top approved. Is there a chance that the latest revisions were pushed and then top approved shortly after?
<dobey> fginther: ah ok, i thought it always would.
<dobey> fginther: that explains it then. i guess i should just manually request a jenkins run if i want it to happen?
<fginther> dobey, either that or temporarily change the review state and it should get picked up on the next poll interval (which is every 15 minutes)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
<robru> sergiusens, alecu awe_: anybody around to build & test a silo if I give you one? got 1 available, first to ping me gets it
<alecu> robru: me!
<robru> alecu, hehe, ok
<robru> alecu, ok you got 17, please build
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 163 DONE (finished: 20140731 17:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/163.changes ===
<Saviq> robru, silo 5 tested & ready, please publish
<Saviq> kgunn, ↑ you'll have a silo soon after
<renatou> hey guys my app unit test that uses xvfb stop to work
<renatou> I am getting this message
<ogra_> mandel, bah, the location-service change didnt make 163 ...
<renatou> 1: UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is
<ogra_> mandel, will be in 164 though
<renatou> 1: running, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have
<renatou> 1: rejected the incoming connection, so check its log file
<renatou> 1: Aborted (core dumped)
<Saviq> renatou, coming
<mandel> ogra_, ok, thx
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks...busy with mir rdep weirdness with mesa anyway :)
<kgunn> robru: you ever seen a silo get weird like this ?
<kgunn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181215823/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.mir_0.6.0%2B14.10.20140731.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<kgunn> its like it can't fine libmirclient-dev
<kgunn> oops/fine/find
<kgunn> wonder if its one of those, needs a clean silo things ?
<robru> kgunn, me? see a silo get weird? ... never!
<robru> ;-)
<kgunn> lol
<robru> kgunn, yeah, that error message is basically useless, I need to dig in a bit
<kgunn> ack
<robru> kgunn, libmirclient-dev isn't new in 0.6 is it? this is really weird
<davmor2> ogra_: hmmm why hasn't my phone pinged to say there is a new image?
<Saviq> fginther, hey, we're having issues in our qmluitests job that some of the .xml test output files are not interpreted for failures
<slangasek> plars: it would be a stand-alone test; we would want to pick some particular application, make sure it's installed (if necessary), kill it, and watch for correct results
<fginther> Saviq, that's really bizaar
<ogra_> davmor2, dnno, because it is lazy ?
<Saviq> fginther, if you look for FAIL! in this log for example http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/695/consoleFull
<Saviq> fginther, you can find a failure CardCreatorTest::testKnownCases
<Saviq> fginther, but those tests don't exist in the report in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/695/testReport/?
<robru> kgunn, ok, so it seems like a cyclical dependency. mir build-deps on mesa, but then mesa-dev depends on mirclient-dev, but it can't install mirclient-dev because that's what it's trying to build
<Saviq> fginther, at least the command line says it does output to a file -o /tmp/buildd/unity8-8.00+14.10.20140729.1bzr1091pkg0utopic695/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/CardCreatorTest.xml,xunitxml
<Saviq> fginther, and it does locally
<Saviq> fginther, could (are) those files be artifacts, just hidden or something?
<fginther> Saviq, it looks like CardCreatorTest.xml is the name of the file the results are in?
<Saviq> fginther, yes
<fginther> Saviq, ok. the job is only looking for *test*.xml files. We just need to add *Test*xml
<Saviq> fginther, d'oh
<Saviq> fginther, we really need to convert that into autopkgtests....
<fginther> Saviq, I made the change, we should check back with run 712 to make sure it worked as expected
<fginther> err 711
<Saviq> fginther, awesome, thanks
<slangasek> plars: so in this testing framework, how would I specify that a particular click app should be installed and started noninteractively?  I'm not sure if I want to do that, versus just killing some system process that I know will be present and running; but if it's straightforward to start an app, that's probably less intrusive on the testbed
<kgunn> robru: but how did this ever work before ?
<robru> kgunn, dunno, still playing, sorry
<robru> kgunn, trying to reproduce it locally so i can experiment
<plars> slangasek: someone in QA would be better to talk to on that, normally we don't do it through the ci scripts, but rather they handle it through autopilot tests.  iirc it can be done through the cli though
<kgunn> robru: so i don't think it'd be related...but in mir's control file, i noticed
<kgunn> there was a recommends: mir-doc removed
<kgunn> which in turn had a depend on libmirclient-dev
<plars> slangasek: if you are just testing whoopsie though, do you really need to start a click app? or can it be any process?
<slangasek> plars: actually, come to think of it, a non-click app is better so that there's an associated .deb
<slangasek> plars: so yes, it can be any process that's run from a system executable
<bzoltan> robru:  the qtcreator plugin is blocked because of some infrastructure hickup https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/lastBuild/console Can you or anybody motivate that piece of art to try it again?
<slangasek> plars: do you have a process in mind? :)
<plars> slangasek: I've used sleep in the past for doing things by hand - ex. sleep 10 & ; kill -SEGV %1
<slangasek> plars: yeah, that probably does the job, thanks
<robru> bzoltan, ugh, I'm locked out of the VPN at the moment
<robru> infinity, any chance you can look at bzoltan 's jenkins failure and rerun that job? looks transient ^
<robru> slangasek, or you ^
<infinity> Looking.
<robru> infinity, thanks
<kgunn> robru: after googling...could that actually be it ? if mir-doc was previously "recommends" on mir-demos, and mir-demos were used as part of ci...then it'd pull in libmirclient-dev
<robru> kgunn, it's worth trying. apologies my pbuilder is taking forever to build here, once I reproduce it I can test that
<kgunn> robru: ok, going for a run to burn beer calories...will try in a bit
<robru> kgunn, ok
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): robru | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<infinity> robru: Or, someone else will retry it before I set up my VPN and check. :P
<robru> infinity, heh. my vpn keys are unfortunately on my other laptop, on the other side of the atlantic
<popey> if anyone fancies can they confirm bug 1350993
<ubot5> bug 1350993 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "app preview shows mailto links with "mailto" text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350993
<robru> kgunn, naturally, I'm building it in a local pbuilder without issue.
<davmor2> popey: confirmed
<robru> infinity, ugh, I'm having a duh moment. can you remind me how to troubleshoot this sort of thing: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181215823/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.mir_0.6.0+14.10.20140731.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<robru> infinity, tried building it locally in pbuilder, worked no problem.
<infinity> robru: Without even looking, I'll assume libmirclient has another SOVER bump and it's in universe.
<infinity> robru: And your pbuilder isn't main-only.
 * infinity looks.
<robru> i dont even
<infinity> But no, I'm wrong.  Let me look harder. :P
<robru> infinity, don't look too hard, I need more to be told how to look than to be looked after
<davmor2> ogra_, jdstrand: I'm still getting no notes in reminders and this in syslog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7916937/   I see a whole  heap of other denied's do you want me to drop my syslog somewhere?
<infinity> robru: Sure.  So, my firs step is to schroot into a utopic-i386 chroot and manually try the apt-get install line from the build log.
<infinity> Which works.  So, next, I get to add the PPA to the mix.
<infinity> echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-009/ubuntu utopic main" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/argh.list
<infinity> Which reproduces the problem nicely.
<robru> hm
<infinity> Then I add the problematic packages to the cmdline.
<davmor2> pmcgowan: you say the notifications should work on gmail, it doesn't yet I tested it, not pings, not numbers anywhere, 1 mail in the inbox :(
<robru> infinity, wait wait don't tell me
<infinity> robru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7916970/
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I have not tried myself but was told by others it worked, someone blogged a screenshot
<pmcgowan> maybe alex-abreu would know
<infinity> robru: Was this one rebuilt a few times?
<kenvandine> robru, any room for me to snag a silo for some stuff that isn't quite ready to land?
<robru> infinity, uh, I might have rebuilt it once or twice thinking it was transient
<popey> thanks davmor2
<popey> davmor2: also, if you have a desktop around bug 1351003
<ubot5> bug 1351003 in Ubuntu CD Images "Erroneous "Back..." menu item on live cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351003
<infinity> robru: Cause it looks like what happened is there was arch skew causing failures, someone freaked out, republished a couple of times, and now there's skew with old binaries that haven't been removed yet.
<robru> kenvandine, nope, not one single silo free.
<infinity> robru: So, you need to learn to stop pressing that button.
<robru> infinity, but I pressed it after it had already failed?
<infinity> robru: It didn't fail on i386 the first time, and now you have this. ;)
<kenvandine> i guess those that are migrating will be like that until the freeze is up?
<alex-abreu> davmor2, I dont think the push helpers updates have landed in the click packages for the webapps yet, although they work in "staging"
<robru> infinity, what? no. I only retried armhf
<infinity> robru: Anyhow, a failed build shouldn't lead to reuploading.  It should lead to retrying the LP build.
<robru> infinity, no, I didn't reupload anything. I said I retried it.
<robru> infinity, maybe kgunn reuploaded it
<infinity> robru: Well, this has been reuploaded (ie: CI-rebuild, rather than LP-rebuild) 3 times today.
<robru> infinity, ok, wasn't me
<infinity> robru: And the current skew is with a version that doesn't exist in the PPA anymore as a result.
<robru> infinity, i didn't even ci-build it once
<davmor2> alex-abreu: ah that would do it then
<infinity> robru: So the only solution is to wait a bit for LP to cull those binaries.
<robru> infinity, how long is "a bit"?
<davmor2> alex-abreu: although there were 4 web apps
<infinity> wgrant: How long does it take for old binaries to disappear from a PPA's Packages file?
<alex-abreu> davmor2, the branch is here https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/webapps-core/push-helpers/+merge/228177
<davmor2> popey: is that a 14.04 live cd :)
<popey> davmor2: no, 14.10
<slangasek> plars: ok, what's the relevant convention here?  Should I be creating a new directory under tests/default, or somehow adding this under tests/default/whoopsie?
<davmor2> popey: oh so not 14.40 either way ;)
<infinity> robru: Oh, the best part is that the first upload succeeded on all arches, but someone reuploaded anyway. :(
<infinity> That button is far too attractive.  People don't seem to care that "reupload over and over" wastes resources and time.
<infinity> robru: So, I'm going to manually delete the upload that worked fine.
<infinity> robru: And check back in a bit and see if the world has cleared up.
<popey> bah
<Wellark> any ideas when we might get silos free'ed?
<Wellark> we wants it
<robru> infinity, nah, reupload was necessary because there were new commits
<jdstrand> davmor2: stepping into a meeting. I can help in a bit (or perhaps tyhicks can)
<davmor2> jdstrand: no worries
<robru> infinity, looks like your qtcreator retry was successful, am I reading that right? thanks
<robru> or rather, it seems it was jibel
<robru> jibel, thanks for retrying qtcreator
<infinity> robru: Ahh, yes, there was one commit between the first upload and .1... But between .1 and .2, there wasn't.
<robru> infinity, hm? I'm not sure what version I was looking at, but I saw two commits in between some of the build jobs (it went from r1812 to r1814)
<infinity> robru: Anyhow, deleting the old one completely from the PPA seems to have made my chroot happy.  Retrying the builds now.
<robru> infinity, ok thx
<davmor2> tyhicks: I'm hitting a whole heap of apparmor denied's and I'm getting no notes in the reminders app.  is this something you can have a look at all?
<davmor2> popey: confirmed your cd issue
<popey> ta
<davmor2> brb
<tyhicks> davmor2: can you provide a paste of the denials?
<jhodapp> robru, no longer need silo 12, you can clean/free it...but I do need a new silo for landing audio-recording which is line #31 in the spreadsheet
<robru> jhodapp, cool
<robru> jhodapp, so 12 is a failure? should I delete it's spreadsheet line?
<jhodapp> robru, no just needed it for testing...it was only an apparmor policy change and jdstrand directly uploaded it after testing
<robru> jhodapp, oh so it's landed then?
<jhodapp> robru, should be
<robru> jhodapp, ok
<davmor2> tyhicks: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/syslog.txt there you go
<robru> jhodapp, you got 3
<jhodapp> thanks robru
<robru> jhodapp, you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, excited to get this landed!
<robru> jhodapp, yeah!
<davmor2> tyhicks: I think most of the top ones from mediascanner you can ignore I think that was from me adb copying the files across,  It's the stuff towards the bottom
<robru> kenvandine, still around if I give you that silo? I got 5 that just freed ;-)
<slangasek> plars: so writing the actual test is easy, but lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch/ seems woefully underdocumented; despite the toplevel framework telling me it's "very easy" to run tests the same way as in the lab, it goes on to tell me lots of things that are unrelated to running the tests in this branch
<infinity> robru: Anyhow, for education's sake, the important mechanic here was that, just like the real archive, PPAs don't remove old binaries until the new source has built.
<jhodapp> robru, oh and yes, you can clean out that line in the spreadsheet for the silo you just freed
<robru> jhodapp, thanks
<infinity> robru: So, the way to fix the issue with the old binaries being uninstallable was to go to +deletepackages and forcefully remove the old source (and its bianries).
<robru> infinity, ugh, ok. that error message in the build log completely fails to convey that information
<robru> sergiusens, awe_ bfiller: anybody around for a silo? some just freed up
<popey> where do lock screen bugs go?
<infinity> robru: Right, hence drilling down in a chroot to see WHY the package was failing to install.
<popey> (the new lock screen)
<infinity> popey: unity.
<bfiller> robru: yes please!
<popey> ta
<sergiusens> robru: the tone generator one would be good to have
<sergiusens> robru: I'm about to free 16 soon btw
<infinity> popey: But the lockscreen doesn't have bugs, it just has new features that you need adjust your workflow and expectations around.
<bfiller> robru: line 29 would be good
<infinity> popey: For instance, I now expect to be able to log in by holding down <enter> for 5 seconds.
<popey> Good luck with that.
 * popey recalls doing that on a PR1ME system in 1988
<robru> bfiller, ok you got silos 1 and 2
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<tyhicks> davmor2: are you asking about all of the denials towards the bottom or just the denials that the reminders app is seeing?
<robru> sergiusens, oh, citrain can't handle MPs where the trunk doesn't already have packaging. please merge it manually and then submit a null MP for the citrain release.
<popey> infinity: here's your not a bug 1351027
<ubot5> bug 1351027 in unity (Ubuntu) "Can reveal launcher (and launch apps) when locked on #163" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351027
<davmor2> tyhicks: reminders is the important one as it is the one that no longer works, I'm assuming the osmtouch one will stop something functioning too
<kenvandine> robru, i'll take one if i can have one :)
<davmor2> tyhicks: is it just that apparmor rules got more strict and the app devs need to mod things?  as  this was stuff that worked previously
<robru> kenvandine, hah, 15 or 41?
<kenvandine> robru, i just clicked the button :)
<tyhicks> davmor2: I'm not sure. I don't see rules that ever allowed reminders to chmod /run/user/32011 or for osmtouch to mkdir ~/.cache/QtLocation
<robru> kenvandine, sneaky!
<tyhicks> davmor2: and I haven't seen anyone else reporting these denials or issues
<kenvandine> that's me :)
<davmor2> popey: ^ can you get the notes in reminders app?
<tyhicks> davmor2: I think we may need to wait for jdstrand to take a look. I'm not yet familiar enough with the policy on the phone but it doesn't seem like either app should be allowed to do those things.
<davmor2> tyhicks: thanks
 * jdstrand is back
<tyhicks> ah, good
<tyhicks> jdstrand: have a look at davmor2's denials: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/syslog.txt
<Wellark> uuh! I see two available silos. can I have one?
<jdstrand> fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<Wellark> thostr_ already eod'ed but the details are filled in
<tyhicks> jdstrand: there are a ton of mediascanner denials that you can ignore - look down towards the bottom at the reminders and osmtouch denials
<jdstrand> davmor2: did you copy files over with adb?
<jdstrand> ah
 * jdstrand looks
<robru> jhodapp, don't forget to build in silo 3
<jdstrand> (cause the mediascanner ones just need a chmod phablet ... to work)
<jhodapp> robru, thanks...it won't build successfully quite yet...rsalveti has to land the Android side changes soon
<rsalveti> right
<Wellark> oh, well.. I can wait until tomorrow. maybe I should get some sleep also
<tyhicks> jdstrand: he did say that he used adb to copy files over and that was the cause of the mediascanner denials
<rsalveti> and for that I need the qtmir guys to fix platform-api first
<robru> jhodapp, ah ok, silo was looking lonely, sorry ;-)
<rsalveti> because currently the android build is broken
<jhodapp> robru, np :)
<rsalveti> can't even rebuild it
<jhodapp> rsalveti, oh no
<jhodapp> rsalveti, are they working on it?
<davmor2> jdstrand: yeah mtp dies after about 300MB  and can't be scripted to transfer currently, So I transfer via adb and then chown -R the dir
<rsalveti> ricmm_: you might be able to take a look at that if you get the time
<rsalveti> jhodapp: they were, but they are now gone (eod)
<jhodapp> ugg
<jhodapp> :)
<rsalveti> ricmm_: I think it's broken because we're still building the ubuntuappmanager
<rsalveti> on the android side
<rsalveti> we should just remove that completely now
<jdstrand> davmor2: reminders is doing something wrong with the /run/user/32011/ denial
<popey> davmor2: i see no notes
<popey> davmor2: yeah, mtp being broken is quite frustrating
<tyhicks> jdstrand: agreed - that's not something that we'd want to allow
<jdstrand> (it could very well be an underlying library, just saying, apps aren't supposed to have 'w' on /run/user/32011/
<jdstrand> )
<robru> kenvandine, looks like that build error is due to a no-change rebuild, in that case it's ok to force-override the build rather than bother to sync a no-change
<jdstrand> davmor2: we just fixed the media-hub denial moments ago
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok, I've tested the full recording (video/audio) quite a bit now on a freshly wiped image 162 with confinement of the camera-app
<davmor2> jdstrand: yeap I wasn't too worried about that one as I knew there was a fix in the works
<rsalveti> jhodapp: great
<jdstrand> /home/phablet/.cache/QtLocation/ is not a valid path. seems the app is not using the location service
<jhodapp> rsalveti, the only thing wrong with it seems to be the 90 rotation to the left, but that's an old issue to resolve soon
<ricmm_> rsalveti: whats up
<jdstrand> davmor2: /dev/fb0 is just noise
<jdstrand> I've taken a note to silence it in the next upload
<jhodapp> jdstrand, hehe, looks like you really do need to hide that one :)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right
<jdstrand> well, rsalveti and I discussed that a while back. we thought we'd not hide it to remind that something is trying to do it, but I think the confusion caused outweighs that
<jhodapp> rsalveti, have you tried playing a video recorded with our camera-app on an Android phone?
<ricmm> rsalveti: what kind of duplicate headers? which?
<ricmm> I'm pulling to check
<rsalveti> ricmm: event.h
<jdstrand> davmor2: apps aren't supposed to have 'r' access on /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/. that is an info leak. dekko should be fixed
<jdstrand> /usr/share/applications/ is less worrisome, but isn't needed and will likely be fixed with the other one
<jdstrand> (for free)
<davmor2> jdstrand: nice so that is a bug against dekko then
<rsalveti> jhodapp: jdstrand: right, I still don't think we need to let it write into fb0
<rsalveti> but yeah, I don't think anyone ever had the time to actually look at that
<rsalveti> and understand why the camera-app needs that
<jdstrand> rsalveti: right. I would do an explicit deny rule, which will still deny but suppress the logging
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> might be better
<jdstrand> I use the camera app all the time and it doesn't seem to need it at all
<jdstrand> there are a few things that are noisy like that
<jdstrand> probably way down in a library. I would guess it is doing an open for some sort of capabilities
<jdstrand> check
<jdstrand> </wildguess>
<jdstrand> davmor2: so, of those, media-hub is a real bug and fixed. dekko needs a fix, but that is just noise. reminders is probably the same. osmtouch needs to use the location-service
<davmor2> jdstrand: thanks for that I will file bugs and then we can loose some of the noise :)
<jdstrand> davmor2: oh, and /dev/fb0, but I'll do that myself
<tyhicks> thanks jdstrand - that would have taken me a while to sort out :)
<jdstrand> no worries
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I tagged you in another channel :)
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I didn't know how long my call would take and wanted to make sure davmor2 wasn't blocked on something. happy to review the denials for him
<tyhicks> we're even :)
<jdstrand> \o/
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1351041
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351041 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App is unable to retrieve notes" [Undecided,New]
<popey> confirmed
<kenvandine> oh sigh...
<kgunn> robru: looks like you kicked a mir build, did you figure something out ?
<awe_> robru, sorry... just got back.  any left?
<kgunn> i was just about to test my recommends theory
<robru> kgunn, yeah, infinity saw the problem was caused by stale packages in the PPA from previous uploads, deleted those, and rebuilt
<robru> awe_, yes, but i need you to do something before I can give a silo ;-)
<awe_> what would you like me to do???
<awe_> ;)
<nik90> robru: hey, I found some issues with regards to the emulator image 165 and higher, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1351048
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351048 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Apps are extremely laggy as of emulator image >=165" [Undecided,New]
<robru> awe_, so, citrain makes the assumption that your MP target branch (ie, trunk) already has packaging info. if it can't find packaging there, it just explodes. so I'm going to need you to merge to trunk manually, and then make a new empty MP for us to build in the silo
<nik90> robru: I was asked by rsalveti to inform the landing team about this
<awe_> robru, ;D
<robru> nik90, thanks
<awe_> robru, how do I create an empty MP?  Just submit the a copy of trunk against itself?
<robru> awe_, yeah, something like that. if LP doesn't let you MP trunk against itself, then push trunk to a secondary place, and then MP that back into trunk without making any commits.
<robru> awe_, it's a big clunky but citrain is 100% focused on MP management, there's no way to say 'just build trunk', it needs the MP
<awe_> ok, let's try the first method...
<robru> kgunn, does dash-as-app mean that it'll be possible to write a click app that replaces the dash? I'd love to tinker with designing my own home screen like is already possible on android ;-)
<plars> slangasek: if you take a look at tests/default, you will see some examples there of where I think this test will fit in easily
<kgunn> :) unfortunately no...its more about how the system views it
<kgunn> robru: but if you got a silo i'd sure like one :)
<plars> slangasek: or as I said, if you have the script already, just pitch it over the wall to me and I'll get it integrated
<robru> kgunn, just enough for you and awe_ !
<kgunn> robru: i can probably give up row 15....we went back to the drawing board on that one
<robru> kgunn, oh sweet, thanks
<robru> kgunn, note, unity8 conflicts in silo 5
<kgunn> robru: oh yeah, i'll wait on silo5 to finish migrating
<infinity> robru: So, mir worked, but it looks like everything else in silo 9 hates it. :P
<robru> infinity, oh?
<kgunn> infinity: yeah...prolly the "ignore twins"
<kgunn> qtmir has a twin
<infinity> ...?
<infinity> There was a packaging change in mir that dropped a protobuf dep.
<robru> infinity, yeah, you know? http://cdn.screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/Twins-1988-movie.jpg
<kgunn> infinity: well, i saw silo9 qtmir failure...so i assumed
<kgunn> robru: greatness!
<robru> ;-)
<infinity> And now platform-api fails with:
<infinity> CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<infinity> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<infinity> PROTOBUF_LIBRARY (ADVANCED)
<infinity> Likely not a coincidence.
<kgunn> ah crap
<robru> kgunn, you done goofed! can't assign because not all your MPs target the same branches. they don't gotta target trunk but they all gotta target the same place
<kgunn> robru: ack, my team just dumped the list on me...i'll follow up
<robru> kgunn, and re:15, how far back to the drawing board did you go? can I delete that line from the spreadsheet or do you intend to fix up those branches and try again later?
<awe_> robru, it let me create a dummy MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/tone-generator/dummy-branch/+merge/229121
<robru> awe_, cool, can you put it in the spreadsheet?
<awe_> sergiusens_, ^^
<awe_> robru, don't think I have write perms
<kgunn> robru: go ahead and delete
<kgunn> row15
<robru> kgunn, hah, row15. good thing you clarified, I was thinking silo 15
<robru> awe_, one sec
<kenvandine> bfiller,  i removed the duplicate MP in the spreadsheet and added the api_v1 MP
<kenvandine> i'll let you do the reconfigure :)
<bfiller> kenvandine: doing now
<kenvandine> bfiller, thx
<robru> awe_, ok, I added you on the spreadsheet and gave you build perms in jenkins too
<bfiller> kenvandine: building
<bfiller> kenvandine: any MR for the fix florian needs yet?
<robru> awe_, you should have gotten an email with the spreadsheet link. you're gonna want to pop that new MP into cell F32, just delete the old MP from there
<awe_> robru, ack
<awe_> robru, done + test plan added; I added an Approve review to the MP, should I top-approve too?
<robru> awe_, yessir
<awe_> also, will things build automatically?  I see you game me build perms too??
<awe_> MP all set
<awe_> fyi, sergiusens_ and piiramar will take ownership of this tomorrow ( sergiusens_ for silo mgmt, and piiramar for testing )
<robru> awe_, alright, now go to the dashboard and click build on silo 5 ;-)
<kgunn> robru: try me now on dash as app...sorry bout that
<awe_> k
<robru> kgunn, no worries
<robru> kgunn, qtmir conflicts with silo 9 ;-)
<kgunn> robru: yep, that's ok ...i got my eyes on both
<kgunn> robru: we'd likely land silo9 first, then dash-as-app
<robru> kgunn, ok, you got 7 now
<sergiusens_> robru: can you reconfigure 16 for me? I want to piggyback a crit bugfix there for push which would prevent my fixes curently there ever being exposed anyways
<robru> sergiusens_, done
<sergiusens_> thanks
<elopio> robru: I need some help figuring out why is this trying to run the tests with python2:
<elopio> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1873/consoleFull
<robru> elopio, one sec
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<robru> elopio, what branch is that from?
<elopio> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/dialer-app/py3autopilot/+merge/228892
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 164 building (started: 20140731 21:35) ===
<robru> elopio, wow, i don't have a clue. branch looks fine
<robru> fginther, ^^ any ideas why that branch is getting python2 instaad of 3?
<elopio> robru: yes, I checked that it puts the files on the right dir.
<elopio> where does that Python choice: python2 come from?
<elopio> that doesn't seem to be phablet-test-run
<robru> elopio, yeah for sure, that's why it's not running any tests. it installs them under the python3 path and then however it's picking python2 can't find the tests
<fginther> robru, elopio, I know exactly why this is...
<fginther> elopio, the autodetection for checking of a tests needs 2 or 3 wasn't working any more. So long story short, dialer-app was setup to default to python2
<fginther> ugliness abounds
<fginther> I'd love to remove it if you want to land this branch
<elopio> fginther: well, the thing is that I'm not sure this branch will pass. It passes here, but it has been a nightmare to get it green on jenkins.
<elopio> fginther: is there a way to run this branch to confirm it's all good before changing it to python3 for all the branches?
<fginther> elopio, I can make the python3 check smarter
<fginther> just a minute and I'll have something to test this
<elopio> fginther: thanks. You shouldn't be allowed to take vacations :)
<elopio> I'll have to actually investigate things myself while you are not around :(
<slangasek> plars: it's very difficult to write the script without knowing the environment it's going to be executed in, and the test harness's reporting interfaces.  I expect to be able to distinguish between different causes of failure, at different stages of the test.  How do I report that?  Do I declare that as multiple tests with interdependencies, setup/teardown, etc?
<fginther> elopio, I have a test queued up, that will hopefully prove if I know what I'm talking about
<elopio> thanks fginther.
<barry> how do you not get swamped with build failure emails? :(
<alecu> hi trainguards: we tested silo 17, and found some issues that need further debugging on our part. Can I ask to free silo 17 then?
<fginther> elopio, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1891/console
<fginther> elopio, it used python3
<elopio> fginther: great, that's good. But 4 errors it's pretty sad.
 * elopio waits for the videos.
<elopio> fginther: if I rebuild the results from the MP link, will it run with py3?
<plars> slangasek: so you are saying it's more than one test? basically for this type of test, if it returns 0 it passes, if it returns anything else it's understood to be failed by the test runner.
<fginther> elopio, I just need to push the fix first, give me a couple minutes
<elopio> fginther: it failed because the lock screen appeared.
<plars> slangasek: if it's a single failure but you want to report the reason for the failure, you can just print or echo that as part of the output before exiting. If you want to make it into more than one distinct testcase, that's possible as well though
<slangasek> plars: the "test" is "did /var/crash/_bin_sleep.0.uploaded get created"; but it can fail at several points leading up to that, and I want more fine-grained information
<slangasek> plars: ok - so exit status + text output, that's sufficient for me, thanks
<slangasek> plars: what user will the tests run as on the phone, root or phablet?
<plars> slangasek: right now, root since that's what you get when you adb
<plars> slangasek: if you want to have the phablet user run it, you can just use sudo
<ogra_> note that this will change soon though
<slangasek> plars: yep - just needed to know the initial state of the env since crash filenames depend on the uid, thanks
<kenvandine> bfiller, not yet...
<kenvandine> i'll get that landed while you're out ;)
<plars> ogra_: yeah, I did some stuff to help make sure we were ready for that as much as I could, but we will need to still be careful. I'm sure there could still be some corner cases lurking
<plars> ogra_: any idea when, and if we can get some kind of test build for this?
<plars> ogra_: iirc there were some phablet-tools fixes needed as well
<ogra_> plars, yeah, and changing phablet-tools is my biggest horror
<ogra_> i got phablet-shell working with a dedicated, user owned sshd ... but phablet-network is still not solved
<fginther> elopio, I've pushed the fix for dialer-app with python3
<barry> fginther: cool!  was it a bug in the branch?
<fginther> elopio, I have no idea why the screen would be locking, perhaps the unlock screen logic has changed
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<robru> fginther, yeah we did recently land some changes to the lockscreen i think
<fginther> barry, no, it was a bug in the test runner. I started to see new tests that were python3 but didn't have a dependency on python3-autopilot (they depend on other test suites instead). I put a fix in to address this and ended up breaking python3 checking for dialer-app
<barry> fginther: gotcha.  thanks for fixing it
<fginther> robru, whould those lockscreen changes apply to unity7?
<robru> fginther, oh no, i meant on unity8, sorry
<fginther> robru, no worries
<robru> alecu, oh yeah, I can free it ;-)
<alecu> robru: thanks. Now, I have a different landing, and a question. Should I have reused that same silo by changing the row on the spreadsheet, or am I doing right by filling a new row and asking for a different silo?
<robru> alecu, depends what the new silo is... is it the exact same source packages?
<alecu> robru: no, they are different source packages.
<robru> alecu, then a new silo is better. citrain doesn't delete source packages from a silo when you drop the from the spreadsheet, so I have to delete them manually. but freeing the silo and then getting a new one deletes it, so it's better that way (easier)
<robru> alecu, are you ready for the new one already?
<alecu> yes, as of right now :-)
<alecu> hmmm... only line 34 is
<alecu> 30 is the one I asked to be dropped.
<alecu> I'm setting line 30 to "Not ready"
<robru> alecu, thanks
<alecu> thank you, sir :-)
<robru> alecu, you're welcome, you got 12 now
<sergiusens_> robru: hey, why doesn't this work? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-016-1-build/118/console
<sergiusens_> or do what I expect at least
<robru> sergiusens_, you need to FORCE_REBUILD
<sergiusens_> ok
<sergiusens_> robru: is that the rule for empty commits?
<robru> sergiusens_, mmmmm maybe? it has some logic for detecting if there was nothing new and then not uploading it. so I guess yeah
<rsalveti> robru: bfiller: kgunn: another important emulator regression: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1351097
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351097 in android (Ubuntu) "[emulator] bottom edge swap broken" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> not sure yet what caused it
<alecu> rsalveti: perhaps its "swipe" instead of "swap" ?
<rsalveti> ops, lol
<robru> rsalveti, can you email that to sil2100?
<rsalveti> my brain got confused because ogra was talking about swap at the same time I opened up this bug
<ogra_> lol
<robru> i gotta sign off, nearly 1AM here... g'night folks
<rsalveti> robru: sure
<ogra_> here too :P
<ogra_> excuses
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> robru: where are you living now?
<ogra_> he beca,me semi-fench
<robru> rsalveti, still live in the same place, but I'm in strasbourg for GUADEC
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<robru> rsalveti, also jetlagged, can barely keep my eyes open ;-)
<rsalveti> right :-)
<rsalveti> got to sleep
<robru> ciao!
<rsalveti> *go
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 164 DONE (finished: 20140731 23:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/164.changes ===
 * alecu looks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-01
<alecu> damn
<slangasek> plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-test-cases/better-whoopsie-testing/+merge/229152 for you :)
<bzoltan> trainguard is anybody around?
<bzoltan> trainguards ^
<camako> trainguards, we have found and fixed debian/control problems (see conv. bw robru and kgunn). Would you please clean up any remaining artifacts from silo landing-009 to prevent accidental pickups of binaries from previous builds?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  good morning. The UITK is good to go in the silo20. All tests passed except the media player what fails on the CI testbed too. There were flaky tests that failed at some point but gave OK results after re-run http://paste.ubuntu.com/7920791/
<tvoss> good morning :)
<tvoss> Saviq, around?
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<tvoss> ogra_, around?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  sorry, I lost the connection. have you seen my line?
<thostr_> sil2100: can I get silos for line 28 and 29
<sil2100> o/
<tvoss> sil2100, what is the new way of running sudo commands when using phablet-shell?
 * bzoltan is listening too
<sil2100> tvoss: hm, I think I cannot help you, I'm not a phablet-shell user ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: will publish in a moment o/
<tvoss> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> tvoss, whats not working ?
<pete-woods> trainguards: good morning! any chance of a silo for line 29?
<bzoltan> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> thostr_: line 28 has unity8 which I guess is already locked, did you coordinate with the other people that have it?
<ogra_> tvoss, ah, phablet-shell is solely an interactive shell ... use adb for scripted stuff
<tvoss> ogra_, I don't want to script :)
<thostr_> sil2100: yes, we talked to saviq. want to build this and give it a test then deciding on the order
<sil2100> thostr_: excellent
<ogra_> tvoss, then i dont get the issue i fear, whats your problem
<sil2100> pete-woods: silo coming right up
<bzoltan> ogra_: and how to do sudo in the new "only phablet" adb world?
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks :)
<tvoss> ogra_, okay, a reflash fixed things ...
<Saviq> thostr_, sil2100, it's safe to release unity8 yeah, we still need a few tweaks in our silo
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: sil2100, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<ogra_> bzoltan, "sudo <command>" ... sudo works as it always did
<tvoss> ogra_, not after a manual upgrade, it keeps on asking for the password
<bzoltan> ogra_: I mean behind a shell script what is behind the IDE
<bzoltan> ogra_:  where the user cannot type password
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hi! Not sure if you're still around, but we would need the 2 merges from silo 11 to be approved before publishing
<ogra_> bzoltan, over time we should make all functions you need in the IDE available via i.e. dbus for the user ... for the start you can use something like: adb shell "echo $password|sudo -S <command>" .... you will need to ask for the phone password once and store it somewhere safely
<Saviq> thostr_, the "default visible fix..." I merged yesterday
<thostr_> Saviq: ok, then I'll remove that one from silo
<ogra_> tvoss, dont do manual upgrades then :)
<ogra_> tvoss, did you ever change the password ?
<tvoss> ogra_, nope
<ogra_> tvoss, well, i guess the manual update screwed up your /etc/passwd vs /var/lib/extrausers/passwd setup ... check if there is a phablet user in both ... if so, boot to recovery, mount the ubuntu.img and removing it ... would be the only solution i see
<ogra_> s/removing/remove/
<bzoltan> ogra_: I am not sure if storing passwords and passing plain text passwords to shell script is a secure  solution.
<bzoltan> ogra_: anyhow. We use adb and we have few commands that we use the # adb.  Is there a way I can test a new phablet only adb image? I hope the new phablet only adb image will not be just pushed out without taking the SDK in consideration. Disabling root adb will do break the SDK.
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, feel free to come up with something better ... long term i think providing a dbus api is fine until thats there we need a solution
<bzoltan> ogra_: not changing the adb connctivity before the SDK is adopted to a new modell is something I suggest.
<ogra_> bzoltan, see my mail (from 3 weeks ago or so) anout developer mode, there is a deb you can test
<ogra_> i know plars tested it in the lab ... he solved the sudo issue by putting an open /etc/sudoers in place though :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: OK, I will test. But please do not change before the SDK is fixed for the new way
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, before RTM ... this dev mode setup is a management req.
<bzoltan> ogra_: obviously, turning the device sudoless is a solution :) but is that what we want for _All_ devices used by app developers?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  SDK is a management req too
<bzoltan> ogra_: All I am asking is to please do not break the SDK with a change what we have not adopted our tools.
<ogra_> bzoltan, i wont forget you, no worries
<sil2100> bzoltan: so, looking at the list of flaky tests during UITK... there's a lot of different flaky tests marked, are they running fine after a re-run?
<Saviq> thostr_, fyi, added commit message and kicked a build on your silo, it failed before
<thostr_> Saviq: thanks
<dpm> hi all, could someone trigger the Jenkins autolanding job for https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/i18n-improvements/+merge/228938 ? I don't quite understand why they didn't run as usual, though
<seb128> dpm, we don't have autolanding anymore, we have CI landing manually driven
<dpm> hm, then this changed since yesterday for core apps
<seb128> dpm, ignore me then
 * dpm hugs seb128
<seb128> dpm, I though we disabled autolanding for everything in trusty
<seb128> but I'm wrong if that was working yesterday
<sil2100> seb128: I guess most core click apps have autolanding enabled, as they're not driven by the train
<seb128> sil2100, back then we got forced to move everything because we were told that CI didn't want to maintain the old infra to do autolandings
<seb128> weird
<popey_> core apps clicks aren't in the archive, thats probably the difference
 * sil2100 doesn't like the current smoketesting results 
<jibel> psivaa, hey, automated tests of precise-alternate 20140731 are failing with
<jibel> Jul 31 08:54:29 in-target: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jibel> Jul 31 08:54:29 in-target:  libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-trusty : Conflicts: libgl1-mesa-dri
<jibel> psivaa, can you look at it please?
<psivaa> jibel: sure, i'll take a  look at them in a little bit, after the landing meeting
<jibel> psivaa, thanks
<jibel> psivaa, also LAMP tests are failing on server
<popey> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1350636
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350636 in Ubuntu Music App "music app in image 161 shows odd cover art for empty items" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> popey: thanks
<popey> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1351041
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351041 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App is unable to retrieve notes" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> popey: do you also have a bug for the pin-locking by any chance? ;)
<psivaa> brendand: sorry, missed it earlier:
<psivaa> adb reboot bootloader
<psivaa> + ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --developer-mode --channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<psivaa> 2014/08/01 01:31:07 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<psivaa> Build was aborted
<psivaa> so adb reboot bootloader is being called before ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> but not working it seems
<brendand> psivaa, but it's not checking the result
<brendand> psivaa, or confirming the device is in the right state
<ogra_> well, ubuntu-device-flash checks the result
<brendand> ogra_, :)
<brendand> actually i was wrong. adb devices does not list it in fastboot mode
<ogra_> yeah, it is: fastboot devices
<ogra_> or so
<psivaa> so adb devices should not list that particular device, right?
<ogra_> so call that in a loop with a timer
<ogra_> once timed out send another adb reboot bootloader
<ogra_> or some such
<psivaa> yep, will do that. thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100:  how is the UITK publishing?
<pete-woods> cihelp: what's the normal process for taking a silo from "ready" to starting the landing? is it my job to ping one of you guys, or should I just be more patient? ;)
<psivaa> pete-woods: i think you need 'trainguards' instead of ci-help for this
<pete-woods> psivaa: thanks! (still new to the train) I guess that pinged them for me :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: will publish it soon, just asked davmor2 to do a quick dogfood run with the silo :) Just to make sure ;)
<sil2100> pete-woods: hi! Normally we're pinged by the bot, but I was in a meeting just now so couldn't react
<sil2100> :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, cool, that's good to know :)
<ricmm> sil2100: good morning! I added something to line 38 that needs a silo, to unblock android builds which are broken, any chance I could get a silo? thx
<sil2100> ricmm: sure, we're lowish on silos but I guess this is a rather priority landing
<bzoltan> sil2100: Cool. If davmor2 would tell me what he is testing and how I could use that in my test plan.
<sil2100> ricmm: just make sure to ping camako or kgunn when you land papi, as they need to rebuild then
<bzoltan> sil2100: davmor2: is the UITK  in a detention :) ?
<bzoltan> davmor2:  when are you going to do the UITK validation and how long it will take?
<davmor2> bzoltan: as soon as possible just looking through my email first to see if there is anything important there.  It'll take roughly an hour and it just testing I can do everything with the phone that I could do before
<davmor2> sil2100: right nothing more important in my email which silo is it please?
<bzoltan1> davmor2: what exactly are you going to test and how?
<davmor2> bzoltan1: standard dogfood less some of the adventurous bits.  Basically use the phone as a phone, use it as a device for internet consumption and then try and break it
<bzoltan1> sil2100: I sense some trust issue here :) If there is something what a random dogfooding can pop out than my test plan is not good, or the test tools are not reliable. I have run 3 times 4 hours of tests with  hundreds of tests.
<bzoltan1> sil2100: davmor2: do you do it for all landings or only for the UITK. Just because it takes awful long time to get the UITK landed after I have run all the tests.
<psivaa> jibel: so, the alternate failure of unmet deps is a real bug. isn't it? similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-lts-raring/+bug/1191563
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1191563 in xorg-lts-raring (Ubuntu) "xserver-xorg-lts-raring cannot be installed due to unresolvable dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bzoltan1> davmor2:  even from now it will take hours before you say OK, and then we need an ack from somebody who checks teh debian changes an dthe hours in the proposed pocket
<jibel> psivaa, yes, I think it's a real bug with lts-trusty graphics stack
<davmor2> bzoltan1: only an hour ish  and it's only to see if there is something missing from the test the likelihood is everything will be fine
<psivaa> jibel: and for precise lamp on server needs a small change in the test code, similar to: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/server-tests-raring/revision/95
<davmor2> bzoltan1: but because it touches everything kinda like unity8 we like to double check is all
<jibel> psivaa, okay, when do you think you'll have time to do the change?
<bzoltan1> davmor2: that is exactly why I run _ALL_ available autopilot tests... more than the CI dash shows
<psivaa> jibel: i'll make the MP shortly. i think it needs approval from jamespage
<jibel> psivaa, great, thanks! can you file another bug for alternate and subscribe me please
<psivaa> jibel: ack, will do that too :)
<davmor2> bzoltan1: which is why there will almost certainly be no issues that don't already exist, but the tests that are there don't cover everything, so like you can't be sure a call can be heard just that it makes a noise etc
<bzoltan1> davmor2:  what are the use cases what tests do not cover?
<davmor2> bzoltan1: there are lots, it's more that the tests are fairly basic good paths so don't really check for apps be used incorrectly, there are things like making a call can you actually hear and be heard, System settings app need to intograte with other apps in order to know that the change you made works etc
<davmor2> bzoltan1: so changing the keyboard layout you open messaging and ensure that the keyboard layout has changed etc
<bzoltan1> davmor2:  but these use cases has nothing to do with the UITK
<bzoltan1> davmor2: why to slow down the already very slow releasing process of the UITK?
<davmor2> bzoltan1: because I was asked to
<bzoltan1> davmor2: that explains :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: in-case you haven't got round to it yet, the packaging changes in silo 16 are simply the addition of boost-regex as a build-dep
<davmor2> 165 oh holy crap twitter just exploded my messaging indicator
<bzoltan1> davmor2: how do you secure that you dogfood on the same image as I was testing (24-8 hours ago) the release candidate?
<davmor2> bzoltan1: I test on the current image as that is basically what your landing will be added to
<bzoltan1> davmor2:  and if you see any abnormal behavior how do you make sure that it is caused by the UITK and not by something what was landed after I have finished my tests?
<davmor2> bzoltan1: by digging, seeing if it exists on the image without your silo added to it etc
<davmor2> bzoltan1: but to be honest it's going to take longer if I keep talking to you ;)  Let me get back to you in 60 minutes with good news,  well at least so far so good :)
<bzoltan1> davmor2: poor you ... sounds super manual and super slow
<bzoltan1> davmor2: :) OK, I let you do your job
<davmor2> bzoltan1: it is however what I'm paid for and what I do well
<bzoltan1> davmor2: :) All right, ping me if you find something.
<davmor2> bzoltan1: I like the new drop down for selecting from a list :)
<bzoltan1> davmor2: it is cool is not it :)
<psivaa> jibel: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/+junk/server-tests-precise is being a junk branch, i've created another junk with these changes
<psivaa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~psivaa/+junk/precise-lamp-test-fixes/revision/271
<popey> davmor2: you know the "notification sound goes on for ever"? I think its because there's an invisible (or poorly stacked) snap decision. I just tapped in the area where the snap decision would be and it stopped the sound.
<sil2100> davmor2: so, is it a +1?
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> My finger itches, I want to press publish for that job
<popey> davmor2: run sudoku on latest phone it's wedged at the splash screen
<davmor2> sil2100: so far so good still going though about 11:45 my time
<davmor2> popey: works here
 * popey reboots
<davmor2> sil2100: ^ this might be a race that might be causing tests to fail
<davmor2> brendand: ^
<davmor2> bzoltan1: did you change the height of the header text?
<bzoltan1> davmor2: yes
<sil2100> Sudoku MUST work! That's like the most used Ubuntu Touch application by me!
<bzoltan1> sil2100: +1
<popey> sil2100: any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/i18n-improvements/+merge/228938 isn't merging?
<davmor2> bzoltan1: okay so that explains the headers looking weird then :)
<davmor2> sil2100: more import sabdfl uses it ;)
<popey> davmor2: after reboot it works this time, will try with lots of webapps open (as I had that before when it failed to start)
<bzoltan1> davmor2: in the changelog - * Reduce header height by 0.5 grid units.
<sil2100> popey: I see that the mediumtests are still running for this branch... running for over 14 hours!
<davmor2> bzoltan1: nice the only issue now is you still get the same size header which makes it look like a lot of wasted space
<sil2100> cihelp: ok, from what I see the currently running mediumtest is in some infinite loop
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, could you please upload https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-fix-1349705/+merge/229183 to silo 7, I'm adding it as a src to the line now
<sil2100> cihelp: could anyone abort http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/669/console ? It's blocking everything right now, especially the merge of ubuntu-calendar-app
<bzoltan1> davmor2:  these visual bits come from the design team. We are just the carpenters here :)
<sil2100> Saviq: sure, let me make a src pacakge
<vila> sil2100: done
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, reconfigured and package uploaded
<sil2100> vila: thanks!
<sil2100> vila: I wonder what was causing the test to loop into infinity...
<vila> sil2100: I won't say I understand why it happened though :-/
<sil2100> popey: so, the autolanding failed for the merge as you can see, the mediumtests went into an infinite loop and had to be aborted
<vila> sil2100: where do you see an infinite loop ?
<popey> vila: is it possible for someone to trigger the jenkins tests on https://code.launchpad.net/~g-bluehut/ubuntu-terminal-app/whitespacefix/+merge/228807 - new contributor not on the team, so it doesn't happen automatically
<vila> popey: can't you ?
<sil2100> vila: didn't, as I couldn't get to any logs, but it was running for 14 hours already...
<sil2100> vila: so it's not something that can happen without looping into infinity ;)
<popey> vila: how?
<vila> sil2100: the bottom job seem to be http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1241/console and it was stuck at the 'Archiving artifacts' AFICT
<popey> there's no link to trigger it
<Saviq> sil2100, a local build yields http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7922748/ though, but it doesn't make much sense, any idea?
<vila> popey: gha, misread the link as a jenkins one
<psivaa> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-lts-transitional/+bug/1351262 is the bug for the unmet deps issue with alternate images.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351262 in xorg-lts-transitional (Ubuntu) "precise alternate installations fail with unmet deps due to the conflict ' xserver-xorg-lts-trusty : Conflicts: libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 0~)'" [Undecided,New]
<vila> popey: isn't there a whitelist to update somewhere ?
<vila> psivaa: do you know ^
<vila> ?
<psivaa> vila: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/UpstreamMerger#Specific_merge_proposals_are_not_being_triggered is the part to be done i think
<davmor2> bzoltan1, sil2100: okay I've been through most stuff I see nothing more broken than on the current image.  I would however like to go on record as saying that the header text now makes the headers look wrong as it looks off center etc.  But I guess the next job from design will be to reduce it's size so I won't write a bug on it till we know what is happening
<psivaa> popey: vila: g-bluehut is added to the allowed users there. so the ci job should trigger soon
<popey> thanks
<davmor2> popey: oh the apparmor denial for reminders I filed as a separate bug incase they are note related and then link the apparmor issue to the no notes bug in case they were related :)
<davmor2> s/note/not
<davmor2> I don't think it matter
<davmor2> sil2100: land bzoltan1 uitk stuff already ;)
<vila> psivaa: you rock !
<psivaa> :)
<Saviq> sil2100, ohkay... I expect a build failure (due to the switch to default 4.9) of the qtdeclarative package...
<Saviq> sil2100, how do we deal with that? I'd propose to force down to 4.8, and do a whole-sale transition of Qt to 4.9 later
<sil2100> davmor2: \o/
<davmor2> bzoltan1, sil2100 ah wait might of found an issue.
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, so it will FTBFS with 4.9?
<Saviq> sil2100, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7922748/
<Saviq> sil2100, just symbols changes, but I wouldn't do a single-package transition to 4.9...
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, so let me for now try and force 4.8 for it still in packaging, it should be enough for a temporary solution
<davmor2> bzoltan1, sil2100: no the issue is in the current image with no silo so we are safe and possibly one of the causes for the calendar failures
<sil2100> Saviq: Mirv will handle the real thing next week when he's back
<sil2100> davmor2: oh?
<sil2100> davmor2: what's up?
<bzoltan1> davmor2:  dude... are you a cardiologist or what? If not then do not do it again please :D
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, will do
<davmor2> sil2100: create an appointment click on the time or the date and you should see the date time wheels popup they don't
<Saviq> sil2100, same branch do you think or separate MP for correctness?
<davmor2> bzoltan1: I did say might of, I then needed to go off and confirm if it was or not :)
<sil2100> Saviq: so, let's use this same branch but mention it in the changelog - btw. you forgot to update the changelog earlier as well ;)
<sil2100> (in the changelog and commit-log)
<Saviq> sil2100, ah oups, always forget that when not using MPs
<sil2100> Yeah, happens, but I guess Timo is releasing those directly or as src packages
 * sil2100 off to lunch
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<Saviq> sil2100, it builds with 4.8 now, can you push to the PPA again?
<popey> davmor2: or ogra_ if you have a proposed device can you try and reproduce bug 1351057 ?
<ubot5> bug 1351057 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Shorts app mainview is broken on r162" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351057
<ogra_> popey, hmm, no issue here ... but i'm not on mako
<ogra_> (163)
<popey> understood
<ogra_> heh, shorts didnt change since i looked at it last
 * ogra_ stopped using it when it dropped planet)
<davmor2> popey: it's broken if you open it twice
<davmor2> ogra_: open shorts twice
<ogra_> davmor2, aha !
<ogra_> popey, confirmed
<popey> aha!
<popey> thanks
<popey> sil2100: bug 1351057 - shorts broke between 157 and 162...
<ubot5> bug 1351057 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Shorts app mainview is broken on r162" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351057
<brendand> sil2100, one of the failures in calendar is reproducible locally. filing a bug
<brendand> sil2100, actually i just need to check if it could be apparmor related
<sil2100> popey: hm, good to know, let's add that to our issue list
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, bump, can you please upload qtdeclarative to the PPA again? should build fine now
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, doing a bzr pull and generating the source package now
<Saviq> sil2100, might need to bump ubuntu8 though
<sil2100> Saviq: bump?
<Saviq> sil2100, changelog
<sil2100> 0ubuntu8 is fine ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, thought it got bumped before
<sil2100> Saviq: no no, I didn't notice that it didn't have a changelog bump, so the version in the PPA was anyway invalid
<jibel> davmor2, popey can you confirm bug 1351308 ? it's a regression, I don't know in which build
<ubot5> bug 1351308 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Changing language has no effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351308
<davmor2> jibel: works here
<jibel> davmor2, yes, but the language in front of "Display Language" is it written Français or English, and after a reboot is every thing in French ?
 * jibel tries to convert the world to French lets start by davmor2
<davmor2> jibel: I can't talk English I'm not about to start with French :P
<popey> jibel: works in #157
 * popey tries on proposed phone
 * davmor2 confirms jibels bug
<jibel> davmor2, thank you
<davmor2> it seems to change initially and then flip back and only the language page stay it French
<jibel> sil2100, FYI bug 1351308 is a recent regression if you have a list somewhere to keep track of them
<ubot5> bug 1351308 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Changing language has no effect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351308
<Saviq> fginther, hey, the qmluitests job still doesn't seem to have picked up all the xml files...
<Saviq> fginther, CardCreatorTest.xml still isn't included in the result
<cyphermox> kenvandine: do you know who is working on fixing Silo 6.
<cyphermox> ?
<kenvandine> me
<kenvandine> well, not sure about the build failure for gsettings-qt
<cyphermox> Cool :-)
<kenvandine> i'm working on the autopilot tests for settings :)
<cyphermox> That's what I meant
<cyphermox> Who should look at gsettings-qt?
<davmor2> popey: the pdf app doesn't work if you open a pdf link in the browser it says no application to open it
<kenvandine> seb128, did you see that gsettings-qt is failing for ppc64el?
<kenvandine> not sure if it built before, i haven't looked yet
<dednick> fginther: hey. ubuntu-settings-components is failing ci. missing xvfb-run is missing (new addition to test procedure). http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-settings-components-ci/69/
<davmor2> popey: not sure if that is download manage that might need a similar patch as is in for content hub or what
<popey> davmor2: thats not surprising
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I think he stepped away, jonas had started looking at it
<popey> yes, u-d-m would need patching
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, cool
<pmcgowan> not sure he got anywhere
<davmor2> popey: i'm going to try it by transferring the file across
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, here he is now
<popey> thats what I did, drag and drop pdf's to ~/Documents
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, did it only fail on one arch?
<kenvandine> yeah
<davmor2> popey: also drag down the transfer indicator do you see anything actually listed there?
<popey> no, blanks, know bug
<popey> davmor2: bug 1350308
<ubot5> bug 1350308 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu) "Blank entries in transfer indicator" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350308
<davmor2> popey: ta
<popey> np
<brendand> sil2100, the test is failing because it's august :)
<sil2100> brendand: what, really..? ;p
<davmor2> sil2100: can you add jibel's language bug to the blocker list please, if popey is correct it isn't in devel but is in devel-proposed so something broked it  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351308
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351308 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Changing language has no effect" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> davmor2: sure
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: p.s. you'll note me and popey didn't break it as you requested :P
<brendand> sil2100, yeah. the test doesn't scroll the view so it can only see the first seven months
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, you mean bug 1240875 ?
<ubot5> bug 1240875 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Need to reboot the phone to have it pick up a new language setting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240875
<ogra_> :P
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah but I only care about jibel he's on my team :P
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> the QA cabbal
<popey> Zut Alors! Mon téléphone est maintenant en français
<davmor2> popey: shhhh that jibel will think his evil plot to make people speak French is working
<popey> why is English capitalised by espanol not?
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=spanish+in+spanish&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=BZrbU_XZIO3H8ge4i4LYBQ
<davmor2> popey: because English is the bestest \o/
<Laney> ;-)
<popey> fancy that
<Laney> this is a better link http://www.spanishdict.com/translate/spanish
<brendand> sil2100, here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1351319
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351319 in Ubuntu Calendar App "test_current_day_is_selected fails since August" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> sil2100, any images on the horizon ?
<sil2100> ogra_: right! I'll kick one now, as UITK seems to be in the archives since a while now
<camako> Vanguard, can I get help on silo 9? I'm getting weird packaging errors building qtmir. Is it possible to remove/clean any traces of previous builds of qtmir only, without disturbing other successfully built packages? Or do we have to clean the whole silo?
<ogra_> cool
<sil2100> brendand: ok, I'll add it to the AP issues in our mail ;)
<ogra_> i'd like to have the lxc-android-config changes :)
<sil2100> jhodapp: hi! Who's responsible for mediascanner? ;)
<davmor2> tvoss: silo 008 seems happy, here and google maps, have both found me so that is a +1 from me :)
<tvoss> davmor2, ack and thx
<sil2100> jhodapp: do you know?
<jhodapp> sil2100, hey, yes
<jhodapp> sil2100, Satoris and jamesh
<sil2100> jhodapp: thank you o/
<jhodapp> np
<camako> sil2100, can I get help on silo 9? I'm getting weird packaging errors building qtmir. Is it possible to remove/clean any traces of previous builds of qtmir only, without disturbing other successfully built packages? Or do we have to clean the whole silo?
<sil2100> camako: hm, you can just try rebuilding qtmir, CI Train generally starts rebuilds cleanly without reuising the existing tree
<camako> sil2100.. I see.. Will try again..
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 166 building (started: 20140801 14:10) ===
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, symbols issue it seems, dunno why
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  would you please push the rev141 of the QtCreator to the archive (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator/revision/141) we have a super important fix pending on this change.
<bzoltan> seb128:  could you help me with the qtcreator release? I do not think it takes more than a bzr branch, debuild and dput. We need this change in archive (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator/revision/141) as we have a super important fix pending on this change.
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, you sort something out?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, for the autopilot tests yes...
<kenvandine> haven't looked at gsettings-qt yet
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i wanted to get the silo rebuilt so we can get some testing while we sort out the build failure on that one arch
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, makes sense, remind me why do we need that? seems it hasnt changed in weeks
<kenvandine> no idea :)
<pmcgowan> jgdx, why do we need gsettings-qt? I dont see any code changes
<pmcgowan> let me see what branch it is
<kenvandine> oh that
<kenvandine> we need that to fix a bug, required for the sim-naming
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ^ mind looking at packaging ack?
<kenvandine> i thought you asked why we needed that arch :)
<seb128> bzoltan, sorry, can't, leaving for china in 45 minutes
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ah ok
<bzoltan> seb128: have a good trip :)
<seb128> bzoltan, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, weird, the new symbols larsu added are MISSING on ppc64el
<kenvandine> i know nothing about that arch, is it common to have symbol issues like this?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, there's a completely new schema, com.ubuntu.phone, which holds default for calls/messages as well as sim names.
<seb128> kenvandine, not that I know, are the symbols missing or having a different signature?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, gsettings-qt cannot currently read the sim names value. The new gsettings-qt can. :)
<kenvandine> oh right... signature :/
<kenvandine> seb128, no... looks like the signature is the same to me
<kenvandine> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181287698/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-ppc64el.gsettings-qt_0.1%2B14.10.20140801-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> kenvandine, weird
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi! any chance of a silo for line 39 of the landing sheet?
<sil2100> pete-woods: hello! It was not set to ready, so we could not assign :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: that's fine, I only just set it to ready :)
<sil2100> My spreadsheet is a bit out of date then :) !
<pete-woods> ahh!
<pete-woods> I set someone else's lime
<pete-woods> :$
<kenvandine> seb128, am i completely nuts...
<kenvandine> it looks like the branch we are trying to land adds some duplicates
<sil2100> ;p
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 166 DONE (finished: 20140801 15:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/166.changes ===
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/lp1349787/+merge/228841
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: so, unity-scope-click is already locked by alecu's silo 12
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes, you're right, and also another silo for unity-scopes-shell
<pete-woods> boo :(
<sil2100> pete-woods: you can poke those people and if you coordinate with them, I can assign you with an override ;)
<sil2100> But you'll first have to contact them
<pete-woods> sure
<sil2100> And give me a sign if they're ok with it and coordinating, making sure you rebuild whenever anyone of you releases
<davmor2> popey: has your proposed phone pinged you to tell you there is an image yet?
<popey> davmor2: no, i beat it to it
<davmor2> Chipaca: ^ my phone hasn't pinged me about the last few images should it of done?
<popey> my nexus 7 hasn't been pinged
<pete-woods> sil2100: can I get a silo just for testing purposes, without the intent to land it immediately?
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, let's just mark it
<alecu> pete-woods: I'm testing the click scope right now, will ask for that silo to be landed in a few minutes if all goes ok.
<pete-woods> alecu: oh, cool
<alecu> pete-woods: what click scope branch do you need to land?
<pete-woods> alecu: it's part of the ABI break of unity-scopes-api: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scope-click/scopes-0.6.0/+merge/229245
<pete-woods> nothing exciting, but I want to happen sooner rather than later
<kenvandine> sil2100, since you're the c++ symbols expert, could you look at the ppc64el symbol issue in silo 6 for me?
<pete-woods> :D
<sil2100> kenvandine: hah, I'm far from an expert, but let me take a look at it ;p
<alecu> pete-woods: please ping me as soon as that lands, so I can merge it back to the click-scope /devel branch
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx!
<sil2100> ppc64el you say?
<pete-woods> alecu: sure, will do
<kenvandine> yeah, built on all the other arches
<kenvandine> gsettings-qt
<sil2100> Ok, I see it, let me dive in
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, why didnt the MR build all the arches in jenkins?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i don't think CI builds for all the same arches as ubuntu
<sil2100> Yeah, I don't think there's ppc64el in the CI lab
<alecu> sil2100: I've set silo-012 to "testing pass", so pete-woods should no longer need my override.
<robru> sil2100, ah, I just saw your new unapproved-merges check for the first time, very nice!
<sil2100> robru: glad you like it! I have one modification for that to do, but now I was busy fighting dogfood
<bzoltan> robru:  may I get a silo for line41? It will be a quick one... I expect to release it still today
<robru> bzoltan, sure
<robru> bzoltan, ok, you got silo 20
<bzoltan> robru: thank you
<robru> bzoltan, you're welcome!
<Chipaca> davmor2: it should've, but a bug in go-dbus and a bug in qt-mir conspired against it
<popey> these gmail notifications are insane.. I have hundreds of them and can't make them stop, or click anything in the top part of the display
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-01-170939.png <- those
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-01-171024.png 6 months mail notifications
<davmor2> popey: on your dev proposed device, tap the power button so it is sleeping, swipe from right to left on the blank screen then wake the phone
<davmor2> popey: then play some music in the music app and do the same thing again
<davmor2> popey: oh sorry blank it wait for a second or you swipe the app to from right to left
<davmor2> is music app still uncontained if so that might be the issue
<davmor2> sil2100: ^ just to make you happy
<robru> sil2100, oh, what happened in silo 5? did you ping anybody for the core dev ack?
<kenvandine> oh sigh...
<kenvandine> robru, how do i handle revisions in utopic that aren't in trunk?  manually prepare a branch and propose it too?
<kenvandine> it was a no change rebuild a few weeks ago
<robru> kenvandine, no change rebuilds you can just FORCE_BUILD and it'll steamroll over them. if there was actually a meaningful change, just push the diff to trunk
<kenvandine> ok, i hate losing revisions :)
<kenvandine> but the changelog says no change rebuild
<robru> kenvandine, yeah, if you really care about preserving that changelog entry, just push it to trunk then.
<sil2100> robru: hey! No, not yet - I guess we don't need a poke as it will stay in NEW anyway until the right person reviews it
<sil2100> robru: I wanted to check the packaging first but didn't find the time in the end
<robru> sil2100, I had reviewed that one already, but more eyes are better for sure
<sil2100> Ah, then I guess it's safe to upload :)
<robru> sil2100, ok, will do
<ToyKeeper> Is it expected that images 165 and 166 no longer allow the user to close any apps?
<ToyKeeper> (well, in 165 I could close apps, but the UX flow for it was very strange...  and it only worked when only one app was open)
<barry> robru: can you remind me what the right buttons to push are if i've pushed an update to an mp that's already been built.  i want to rebuild from scratch.  build+ignore doesn't seem right, not sure if recon is the right thing either
<barry> robru do i need to resubmit mp and then recon?
<robru> barry, recon is only necessary if it's a new MP on a new source package.
<robru> barry, don't resubmit the mp
<barry> robru: ack.  it's just a new revision on the same mp
<robru> barry, just build. if it complains about "prevent whole rebuild" or whatever then either put the source package name to rebuild, or pick FORCE_REUILD
<barry> robru: ah, thanks.  somehow i thought that was just if you wanted a nochange rebuild
<barry> robru: hmm. unhappy.  ^^ that was with FORCE_REBUILD.
<robru> barry, yeah, INGORE_STEP tehn
<barry> let see!
<robru> barry, FORC_BUILD would only do a no-change rebuild if there were no new commits. it always grabs the latest commit
<barry> robru: ack
<robru> barry, I went through and updated the FAQ and NewbieGuide recently, might be worth rereading.
<barry> robru: will do, thanks
<robru> meant to merge them but found a big pile of stale info that needed correcting first ;-)
<barry> robru: yeah, that doesn't seem right.  it built way too quickly.  i suspect maybe the problem is that the ppa can't be told to rebuild a package it already contains with a new revision keeping the same debian version number
<robru> barry, this is because it's a native package. you need to bump the version to trigger a new build. what happened here is that the PPA rejected the upload because it already had that version, and then citrain said "oh look, that version is there and it built successfully!"
<robru> barry, basically if you had gone with split packaging this would be fine.
<robru> barry, or maybe not native per se, but whatever you did with the version number there. citrain didn't put in the usual +14.10.YYYYMMDD.x because you overrode it to be just 2.3.2
<barry> robru: it's actually not a native package in the debian sense (this is just a source-full packaging branch), but i get what you're saying.  it makes sense.  somehow i thought citrain might be doing something magical with ppas :)
<robru> barry, nope, they are totally standard PPAs. the magic of citrain is that it autogenerates version numbers, but you disabled that somehow, bad monkey!
<barry> oo oo ah ah
<robru> barry, looks like you need either 2.3.3 or 2.3.2.1 depending on how big the new commits were... or if you're really married to '2.3.2' then we have to flush you a silo and give you a new one because the PPA just won't accept a new orig tarball with different contents for that version.
<robru> barry, hm, you did 0ubuntu2? but how can it have new commits if it uses the same old orig.tar? were the new commits only under debian/*?
<barry> robru: 2.3.2-0ubuntu2 does the trick
<barry> robru: yep.  typical debuntu package tricks :)
<robru> barry, ah ok. I was thinking you had new commits in the actual source
<barry> (i.e. upstream is unchanged, only packaging changes in new commit, so only debuntu version number bump needed)
<barry> robru: right - if i did that i would have to be an upstream version number bump and new release
<barry> robru: basically, i treat system-image just like any other package in the archive, for versioning and release purposes
<robru> barry, except for all the other ones managed by citrain ;-)
<barry> robru: yeah, except for all those oddities :)
<alecu> Thanks queuebot for sorting it out, the previous "is in no known space (and time)." was not encouraging.
<alecu> ☺
<nik90> lol
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<ToyKeeper> Were there recently some major changes in the UI for how the user is supposed to close apps?
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: you now do the swipe from the right edge, to show all open apps, and flick up/down like on Android, it seems
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, that's not like any Android I've ever used.
<ToyKeeper> I think I saw someone doing that at a coffee shop once though.
<ToyKeeper> It's good to know that's a feature though, not a bug.
<cyphermox> well, I don't know for sure, but I agree the hold-and-press-the-red-X doesn't appear for me either :)
<ToyKeeper> The hold-and-press-then-red-X was always a bit hard to do anyway, since one must be extremely still to avoid making it think the action is a swipe of some sort.
<ToyKeeper> (which reminds me, I was meaning to file a bug about how hard it is to trigger a press-and-hold action)
<ToyKeeper> I've gotten some odd behavior from the new app switch/close UI though, like it shows up in not-3D once in a while.
<cyphermox> ahaha I noticed it too just now
<bzoltan> robru:  the silo20 is good to go
<ToyKeeper> I was pretty confused the first few times I got the not-3D right-edge switcher...  primarily because I only had one app open and it gave me an off-center non-functional screenshot of the app and regular edge functions didn't work.
<ToyKeeper> That was in 165 though; in 166 I only saw it with 2+ apps open, which was when I finally figured out what was happening.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<alecu> hi trainguards, I can use a silo if it's available for that ^. And I'd like to know if I should just delete row 25 that had a branch that we've decided needs more work during next week.
<Chipaca> greetings! any chance of a silo for row #39?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-02
<cjwatson> alecu: assigning
<xnox> Chipaca: only one silo left.... so nope. Something should be published first...
<xnox> Chipaca: however I wonder if e.g. system-image is ready to be published.
<cjwatson> 20 is cleaning, so you can probably assign after that
<cjwatson> 12 is flagged as publishable; don't know if sergiusens intends to do that
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I want to publish, don't have the powers myself
<cjwatson> got it, doing it for you
<sergiusens> thanks
<sergiusens> will require packaging ack due to adding dh_translations btw
<sergiusens> fairly certain that part is ok as dpm reviewed that
<cjwatson> sergiusens: please top-approve your merges
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/account-polld/i18n/+merge/229093
<sergiusens> arg...
<sergiusens> sorry, missed that last one :-/
<sergiusens> done
 * cjwatson processes tone-generator through NEW too, to free up 5
<cjwatson> ok, I think that's enough to assign another
<cjwatson> Chipaca: in progress
<xnox> cjwatson: we have 4 silos ready to build packages -> why are they not auto triggered to build upon assignment? (especially when they don't have additional source packages to build)
<cjwatson> xnox: Sometimes people ask for a silo but aren't quite ready to start the build yet
<cjwatson> xnox: Landers should generally be able to hit build themselves
<cjwatson> alecu,Chipaca: ^-
<xnox> e.g. landing-016, 002 ....
<cjwatson> My workflow is assign but prefer the lander to organise builds unless they tell me otherwise
<xnox> mandel: ^
<xnox> cjwatson: ok.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 167 building (started: 20140802 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 167 DONE (finished: 20140802 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/167.changes ===
<popey> my phone says it's up to date on 166, it's not getting 167
<ogra_> it might want to protect you ... looking at the test results ...
<jibel> happy user of 167 here
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# system-image-cli -n
<popey> Upgrade path is 167
 * popey reboots
<popey> appears after reboot
<popey> gah, hundreds of email notifications
<Chipaca> queuebot: booo! :-(
<popey> #167 has broken 3g
<popey> jibel: have you tried 3g on nexus 4?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-03
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 168 building (started: 20140803 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 168 DONE (finished: 20140803 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/168.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-27
<mandel> sil2100 Good morning!! sooo.. I'm a major pain in the ass, but silo 17, seems to be having issues, it is supposed to be a sync, any idea
<anpok> hi trainguards - sili011 needs a manual sync of glmark2 and xorg-server
<anpok> it seems I cannot rebuild those with through the silo ci jenkins!?
<sil2100> anpok: hey! I can do those :) It was EOD already when mir finished on Friday for me
<sil2100> anpok: those are not CI Train released projects so they need a manual intervention
<anpok> sil2100: ha - it never ends
<sil2100> mandel: hey!
<sil2100> mandel: give me 5 minutes and I'll look into that :)
<mandel> sil2100, super, thx
<sil2100> anpok: yeah, big releaes are always filled with sweat, tears and blood
<jamesh> cihelp: did anything weird happen with the ARM builders over the weekend?  I'm seeing weird ARM-only failures for my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/thumbnailer/devel-sync-20150725/+merge/265888
<psivaa> jamesh: let me take a look
<jamesh> It took an unusually long period of time for the autolanding job to pick up the branch too.
<jamesh> psivaa: thanks.
<sil2100> anpok: uploading the packages
<sil2100> anpok: can I just upload both at the same time, or xorg-server is needed to be built first?
<psivaa> jamesh: i see test failures in the likes of 'Error creating thumbnail: ThumbnailExtractor: change_state(): reading async messages: Could not decode stream.'
<sil2100> mandel: ok, see the problem
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: could you please reconsider silo 30, it no longer removes symbols
<sil2100> marcustomlinson: oh! Of course, could you again re-trigger it as testing pass? :)
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: ok :)
<sil2100> mandel: so, the silo was a PPA sync silo, and now the PPA is empty
<mandel> sil2100, oh, can we change it to sync from wily?
<mandel> sil2100, everything is there
<sil2100> mandel: someone that prepared this request didn't use the 'sync from silo' notation - that one would auto-switch to the main archive if the silo is freed
<sil2100> mandel: yep
<anpok> sil2100: no dependencies between those two
<sil2100> I'll do that quick
<psivaa> jamesh: that 'Could not decode stream.' error appears to be the cause for most of the failures
<mandel> sil2100, AWESOME, thx
<jamesh> psivaa: yep.  It is constructing a GStreamer pipeline to read a vorbis or theora file.  There are no code changes in that branch that'd cause this.
<sil2100> marcustomlinson: perfect for archive release, publishing!
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> mandel: reconfigured, you can try re-building content-hub
<sil2100> mandel: I hope it'll work as I saw the sync code malfunctioning after recent changes ;/
<mandel> sil2100, ok, I'll let you know
<popey> sil2100: jibel added music app to bottom of citrain spreadsheet, could someone test pls?
<sil2100> popey: thanks! Approved request
<popey> ta
<psivaa> jamesh: there was a new libgstreamer1.0-0:armhf (v 1.5.2-1) released last night,
<psivaa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer1.0/1.5.2-1
<jamesh> psivaa: thanks.  I'll see if there's any clues there.
<psivaa> jamesh: ack, thanks. I dont think if we have any control over those failures
 * jamesh hates platform dependent failures like this.
<rvr> popey: Is there a changelog for music-app?
<mandel> sil2100, so far so good :)
<popey> rvr: yes, its in the linked readme
<popey> rvr: http://pad.ubuntu.com/MusicAppReadMe
<rvr> popey: I see, thanks
<popey> np 🙂
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<davidbarth> o/ trainguards, you can also unload silo 040, as oxide 1.8 is released as a stable update using the regular channels this week
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> davidbarth: ok!
<sil2100> Ok guys, I'm building an OTA-5+ hotfix re-spin for mako - the rc-proposed channel should stay intact
<mzanetti> jibel, hey, I just realized that my silo 35 has an already merged branch
<mzanetti> jibel, looking at the build-log that doesn't seem to be a problem, the merge ends up being a no-op
<mzanetti> so I'd suggest to leave it as it is. does that work for you?
<jibel> mzanetti, which branch is it?
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/unity8-clickable-bottom-edge-hint/+merge/265019
<jibel> mzanetti, works for me
<mzanetti> jibel, thanks
<bregma> trainsguards, is there some kind of black preventing me from getting silos for lines 76, 77, and 78?
<rvr> boiko: Silo 39 approved
<boiko> rvr: thanks, I will just ask robru to hold the publishing a bit, salem_ thinks one of the changes in there is causing a regression, we are just validating if it is the case
<boiko> tranguards: can you please just hold the publication of silo 39 while salem_ and I confirm if one of the changes in there is causing a regression?
<boiko> rvr: according to salem_'s tests, if you boot the device without any network connectivity (no wifi and no mobile data), the telepathy accounts are kept offline
<boiko> rvr: he will confirm if the silo has anything to do with that
<rvr> boiko: Ack
<rvr> boiko: What do you mean by telepathy accounts?
<sil2100> wgrant: hey! Did you get my e-mail about translations by any chance? :)
<slangasek> charles: hi, can we expect silo 55 to land soon?  (g++4.9 build-deps)  this seems to be a prereq for flipping the switch on Friday
<slangasek> charles: looks like the silo is dirty and needs a rebuild at the moment
<slangasek> sil2100, robru: hmmm I can't find a spreadsheet line for landing-055, does that imply spreadsheet problems again?
<robru> slangasek: could be, or could be somebody deleted the row
 * sil2100 checks for errors
<sil2100> hm, no new errors
<sil2100> slangasek: I would suppose someone erased the row by accident
<sil2100> Or removed the UID field
<slangasek> "could be someone deleted the row" - how's that bileto transition looking, robru? ;)
<sil2100> slangasek: looks like it got removed somehow indeed
<slangasek> sil2100: how can we restore it?  I should be able to tell you the list of mps
<sil2100> No logging or version control on the spreadsheet tho ;p
<robru> slangasek: ugh, still some problems with https, needs a few more iterations
<slangasek> robru: ok
<sil2100> slangasek: let me check the backups
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Actually, we have no backups, my backups didn't get switched to the new spreadsheet
<sil2100> I think ;/
<slangasek> sil2100: I know the lander, I know the mps and I know the silo name (in fact, this information is all still available in the dashboard, even though not in the spreadsheet).  can I manually recreate the spreadsheet line with this?
<boiko> rvr: sorry, I went for lunch, so, we expose the ofono modems via accounts on the telepathy framework
<rvr> boiko: I see
<boiko> rvr: salem_ just checked and the problem is there even without the silo (bug reported already), so the silo is good to go
<boiko> trainguards: all the verifications were done, silo 39 is good to go
<robru> slangasek: yes
<robru> slangasek: well, you'd be missing the landing description only
<sil2100> jibel, ToyKeeper, davmor2: I have the image
<sil2100> jibel, ToyKeeper, davmor2: image #4 on ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed (mako)
<sil2100> jibel, ToyKeeper, davmor2: please flash to this particular image as I will be adding a new one that has the here tarball on top of it
<kenvandine> i can assign those
<robru> kenvandine: ^^ same request assigned in both 6 and 8?
<kenvandine> robru, wily and vivid
<kenvandine> not dual
<robru> kenvandine: ah ok. manual uploads
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i was to speedy with the sync from 6 to 8 :)
 * kenvandine works on patience
<sil2100> kenvandine: you could have used the sync:silo_number,series notation
<kenvandine> i thought i should be able to go ahead and sync from 6 to 8 since the source is there
<sil2100> kenvandine: it works better for these cases as once you land the source silo, it re-targets to the main archive
<kenvandine> sil2100, i thought so... but last time i tried that i got an exception and was told to do this... :)
<kenvandine> which was ages ago
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/SyncSilos <- should work now
<kenvandine> sil2100, do i need to wait for silo 6 to finish building before syncing it?
<sil2100> kenvandine: probably... it might need to wait until it's fully published
<kenvandine> ok
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, just looking at my ubuntu-touch-meta upload, why was qml-module-qtbluetooth added to touch, ad not to the framework (sdk-libs) ?
<sil2100> ogra_: slangasek merged it in, but said he won't release it - so I thought it wasn't released
<ogra_> sil2100, it caame in with the last metapackage update (that i had to do for snappy personal)
<sil2100> ugh
<ogra_> if it shouldnt be released, it shouldne be merged in the seed ;)
<ogra_> *shouldnt
<slangasek> sil2100: what won't I release?
<ogra_> slangasek, qml-module-qtbluetooth
<slangasek> sil2100: ah.  yes, I merged it in the seed, and was waiting for the discussion to finalize before I uploaded the package
<slangasek> because I had already merged the seed before ogra_ raised his objection
<ogra_> i just noted post-upload that it landed in teeh wrong seed (qml modules usually go into the framework (sdk-libs) )
<ogra_> *the
<jibel> sil2100, you mean #4 is what we have to test or we must wait for #5?
<sil2100> jibel: test #4 - #4 is the community image
<jibel> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> jibel: #5 is the same image with the HERE tarball
<sil2100> jibel: in other words, #4 is like ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu, while #5 is like ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en (for mako of course)
<sil2100> E-mail sent
<slangasek> sil2100: looks like I need to add more lines to the spreadsheet in order to resurrect silo 55, because the spreadsheet is full?  how many lines is it reasonable to add?
<davmor2> jibel: sil2100 I'm firing up 4 now
<jibel> sil2100, yeah but as soon as you'll publish #5 there'll be an update notification and I'm sure a tester will upgrade
<boiko> kenvandine: I think you need to change the series to vivid before uploading to silo 8
<kenvandine> the train should mangle the version in the sync
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^ right?
<boiko> kenvandine: only for train-generated release schemas
<kenvandine> i can manually upload to the vivid silo too
<boiko> kenvandine: if I remember correctly from the telepathy-qt landings I did
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100> jibel: #5 is already present, that's why I said to explicitly use #4
<sil2100> jibel: I can't keep normal rc-proposed builds waiting forever, so I had to creat both
<sil2100> slangasek: uuh, I usually add 20
<slangasek> sil2100: not 1000, which it defaults to? ;)
<jibel> sil2100, understood, we'll be careful to test the right thing
<slangasek> (done)
<sil2100> slangasek: no, worried that the spreadsheet would die afterwards ;p
<kenvandine> sil2100, since this is essentially a sync from mako, even though i have to manually upload it, what should i do with the version?
<kenvandine> should i do an sru style version even though this isn't an sru?
<sil2100> kenvandine: syncs work only for CI Train released packages, so depends what you're syncing
<kenvandine> i wouldn't want an SRU in vivid to be a higher version than what's in the overlay ppa
<sil2100> kenvandine: in case you need to do it manually, I usually version it like an SRU but then append ~overlay1 if I know this won't be SRUed in the nearest time
<kenvandine> this is a package also used on the desktop
<kenvandine> so i wouldn't want an sru for the desktop to stomp on the version in the overlay
<kenvandine> and the source package i'm upload is identical to what's in wily
<slangasek> charles: I've resurrected the spreadsheet line for silo 55 onto line 83; maybe you can help fill out the rest of the fields that I can't reverse-engineer from the dashboard
<slangasek> sil2100: ^^ and should the rest of the automatic fields update on their own at some point, or is there something I should do to trigger a refresh?
<charles> slangasek, looking
<sil2100> slangasek: hmmm, might be that this part of the spreadsheet got broken, let me look at that
<kenvandine> boiko, it's building now in silo 8
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks!
<charles> slangasek, I've resynced indicator-datetime and platform-api with changes in their trunks, will rebuild the silo & resinstall to confirm nothing crazy happened
<slangasek> charles: cheers!
<sil2100> robru: meeting!
<robru> sil2100: yep it is working: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-043-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/pay-service_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ ;-)
<slangasek> sil2100, robru: so not to worry you or anything, but I've just noticed that silo 13 is also not in the spreadsheet
<robru> slangasek: naturally
<robru> slangasek: "stuff missing from the spreadsheet" is not a scenario capable of surprising me.
<slangasek> this means that of two silos I've looked at, both have been missing from the spreadsheet
<slangasek> robru: can you audit it, to figure out what all is missing from the spreadsheet and what we need to do about it?
<robru> slangasek: there's an easy way to tell what's missing from the spreadsheet. if the dashboard doesn't have a description in tiny text at the bottom of the silo's card, then the row couldn't be found in the spreadsheet
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> silos 13, 14, 26, 27, 29 appear to be affected
<robru> slangasek: looks like 13, 14, 26, 27, 29
<robru> yep
<robru> slangasek: there's no automated way to restore it, just have to copy & paste really
<slangasek> mzanetti: I see that silo 18 is dirty wrt unity8, which we still need for the g++ transition; can you fix that up please?
<mzanetti> slangasek, check out silo 35
<slangasek> mzanetti: ok, then can you please take care of cleaning up silo 18 :)
<mzanetti> slangasek, had to do some reshuffling and moved it over, will drop it from 18 when I touch that next time
<slangasek> ok
<mzanetti> slangasek, yeah... will need that as soon 35 has landed to prepare the next one
<boiko> cihelp: hi, I have a telepathy-ofono package showing as "Regression" in the excuses page, is that for real or a false positive?
<fginther> boiko, It was a false failure. It should show up on the excuses page with the updated results in a few minutes.
<boiko> fginther: nice! thanks!
<boiko> fginther: so, are you guys always monitoring those failures, or do you think it is a good idea that I ping you when I see a failure in a landing I am dealing with?
<fginther> boiko, No, we don't always monitor them. so please ping us if there is unexpected failure.
<boiko> fginther: ok, thanks
<slangasek> greyback__: is silo 7 really meant to be a dual-landing?  qtmir isn't currently in sync between vivid overlay (0.4.5+15.04.20150617-0ubuntu1) and wily (0.4.5+15.10.20150722-0ubuntu1).  (Question prompted by trying to track down all the outstanding g++-4.9 build-dep bugs, which need to get landed asap this week)
<greyback__> slangasek: I'm waiting for silo11 to land, which lands qtmir to sync between wily & vivid+overlay
<greyback__> I hope that won't be long
<robru> greyback__: well the silo is sitting in an error state, are you waiting for somebody to do something about that?
<greyback__> robru: I'm waiting for silo11 to land, so the dual landing will work again
<robru> greyback__: ok but like... it's not on anybody's radar to QA or publish it, so unless somebody is actively working on that silo, it's just sitting there.
<slangasek> robru: are you referring to the error state of silo 7 (which requires silo 11 to land so the build-deps are satisfied), or silo 11 (which has a lovely error message I don't know)?
<robru> slangasek: I'm talking about the error in silo 11.
<slangasek> ok
<robru> slangasek: greyback__: this error appears to be because the train doesn't support syncing packages it doesn't own, in this case xorg-server.
<robru> slangasek: greyback__: but it looks like lukasz copied that package manually, so this could probably be kicked along by poking the train config
<greyback__> robru: silo11 not my thing, I just want mir0.14 in vivid+overlay before I start with silo7 again
<robru> anpok: are you working on silo 11? how's it going?
<greyback__> robru: do you think I should do something else?
<robru> greyback__: well I just have no idea if anybody is even looking at that silo, the error message sure doesn't make it sound like it's on the verge of being published.
<greyback__> robru: I am maintaining that silo, and it fails to build right now. I believe that is because the qtmir versions in wily & vivid+overlay are currently different
<slangasek> greyback__: IMHO this is a dependency on another silo that's going to take a while to figure out; we need the g++-4.9 build-dep dropped ASAP, because /after/ it's dropped we still need to try to build these packages with gcc 5 in the other silo, and deal with any failures
<slangasek> greyback__: so we would appreciate getting the g++-4.9 b-d fix landed without it getting tangled in mir 0.14 / vivid
<robru> greyback__: I mean silo 11. as far as I can tell it's just sitting there. I wouldn't hold my breath for it
<greyback__> slangasek: alright, will take it on tomoorow am
<slangasek> robru: looking at the config for silo 11, how would we fix that?  The 'sync:ubuntu,wily' applies to all the package names there, right?
<slangasek> greyback__: ta
<greyback__> robru: anpok was at it today afaik
<greyback__> robru: was running AP tests
<robru> slangasek: yeah but a sync is barely distinguishable from all manual sources, assuming all the other packages are copied correctly and working correctly we can just take out the sync, reconfigure, and WATCH_ONLY build and it should be good to go for QA.
<robru> slangasek: but I need confirmation from the silo owner that he's tested it and it's actually good to go for QA before I bother reconfiguring it for him
<slangasek> robru: gotcha
<robru> anpok: why do we even need xorg in vivid-overlay anyway? is that used on the phones?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-28
<anpok_> robru: you are probably gone.. but that failure is a bit old before sil2100 uploaded the right source packages .. but I guess you already figured it out... and yes the silo is close to being published.. if all goes well
<robru> anpok_: OK just make sure you a notify somebody when you're ready because qa won't see it in the state it's in.
<sil2100> I'll die from sleep deprivation because of this cat
<seb128> bah, ubuntu on the mx4 is a disastear compared to the bq :-/
<seb128> it fails to remember the stored wifi password, ask me at each reboot to enter one by adding an increasing number to the ap name
<seb128> "ubuntu1" ..."ubuntu6" now
<seb128> and when wifi is offline the SIM card fails to work, like the dialer says "offline"
<seb128> I though that was mako specific?
<seb128> also when connected to wifi it acts as the phone was online, but if I try to call it I get the voicemail, it doesn't even ring
<sil2100> uh?
<sil2100> I have no issues like these on my mx4 and I use it daily as my main phone, no issues with WiFi or anything
<seb128> yeah, what I though as well
<sil2100> You on stable? Or rc-proposed?
<seb128> I put another sim, I'm not connected to wifi and I've the sim listed as "denied"
<seb128> rc-proposed
<seb128> r71
<sil2100> Ok, might be something from the recent changes, maybe the mission-control upload actually broke something for the arale
<sil2100> i.e. the fix for mako broke arale or something - I'm on stable here so I can't check
<seb128> I can try reverting a package
<seb128> or can I? do we have the old debs somewhere?
<jibel> let me check, I didn't have any problem until now.
<seb128> we would if we would be used a derivated distro :p
<sil2100> Let me fetch the version and name
<sil2100> seb128: I can fetch you the .debs if you want :)
<jibel> I'm on r71, and I can send call and sms without any data connection. So if there is a problem it is different than mako
<seb128> k
<sil2100> seb128: give me 5 minutes
<jibel> seb128, does a reboot change anything or this behaviour persists?
<seb128> jibel, it persists
<sil2100> seb128: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/telepathy-mission-control-5_5.16.3-1ubuntu1.0_armhf.deb and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/libmission-control-plugins0_5.16.3-1ubuntu1.0_armhf.deb
<jibel> sil2100, what changed between 70 and 71?
<seb128> I'm unsure it's a regression
<sil2100> jibel: looks like a tarball change, let me check which
<seb128> I just tried to use that phone with SIM cards for the first time today
<seb128> I can go back to the stable version if that helps
<sil2100> jibel: wait, no
<sil2100> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/71.commitlog
<sil2100> 69-70 was a tarball change
<seb128> syslog has
<seb128> Jul 28 10:14:54 ubuntu-phablet powerd[732]: ofono_get_modems_cb: call error
<seb128> Jul 28 10:14:55 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1220]: <warn> could not mark modem as powered: org.ofono.Error.Failed Operation failed
<jibel> seb128, can you file a bug, attach syslog, the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems and list-contexts
<jibel> seb128, what are all the changes in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150727.2.changes ?
<seb128> jibel, you want Lucasz right? ;-)
<jibel> seb128, yes sorry
<seb128> no worry
<jibel> sil2100, ^^
<jibel> auto-fingers :)
<ogra_> seems you are missing a few indicators to actually replace the whole of the UI :P
<jibel> sil2100, also why thumbernailer has been reverted in 70 and upgraded in 71?
<seb128> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1478836
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478836 in ofono (Ubuntu) "SIM "refused" on mx4" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> jibel: how reverted?
<sil2100> jibel: 71 doesn't upgrade thumbnailer
<sil2100> jibel: and 20150727.2 is http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/78.commitlog
<jibel> sil2100, from ogra_ 's changelog
<sil2100> jibel: it's an image I had to build after I built the mako re-spin
<sil2100> Wait, it's http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/77.commitlog
<jibel> sil2100, so where does the difference come from between your commitlog and ogra_'s changelog
<jibel> ?
<jibel> sil2100, his changelog is a diff between the manifests of the rootfs, it should be rather reliable
<sil2100> jibel: mine does exactly the same
<sil2100> Maybe some bug though
<sil2100> I'll check
<ogra_> well, checking the two manifests the list is definitely ok
<jibel> exactly, unless the manifests are wrong, which is doubtful
<ogra_> i got them open side by side, the changelo is correct
<sil2100> jibel, ogra_: I see the problem
<sil2100> jibel, ogra_: it's not an issue with commitlogs, commitlogs are right in this case
<sil2100> 20150727.1 is the rootfs for the OTA-5+ hotfix respin for mako
<sil2100> We use the vivid builders for that as this is the only thing we can do
<sil2100> So this rootfs never landed in the rc-proposed channel
<sil2100> Image 78 is a diff from 20150727 to 20150727.2
<ogra_> ah, you went backwards in time with it ?
<sil2100> Yes, since it was based off a snapshot
<ogra_> yeah, got it
<ogra_> that makes sense
<sil2100> In this regard the commitlogs are smart since I only do bindings from images in a channel
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<sil2100> Phew, got me worried there for a moment
<jibel> sil2100, it makes sense. Thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: did you get the test results for the HERE tarball mako images?
<davmor2> sil2100: re running them evanwang had issues
<sil2100> I wonder if the previous versions worked at all
<sil2100> I have no idea if anyone is using those images, but since they're on stable I supposed yes...
<sil2100> jibel, ogra_: let me modify the commitlog format to actually include the rootfs diffs on top, one moment
<davmor2> sil2100: could be an issue but I think I know what it is so I'll dig into that and get back to you
<doko> sil2100, please can this one be integrated? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-service/+bug/1475591
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475591 in address-book-service (Ubuntu) "address-book-service ftbfs with GCC 5" [Critical,In progress]
<sil2100> doko: hey! I don't see a landing for it, but the merge seems starightforward - I can upload it to the PPA and make sure it lands in trunk
<doko> sil2100, wait, upload to which ppa?
<sil2100> doko: to the overlay or to the GCC transition PPA, whichever is more preferred
<sil2100> Ah, ok, scratch it, it's for wily
<sil2100> doko: forget my overlay-copy proposition, but I could get that to the transition PPA if needed - but I see address-book-app built correctly in silo 16
<sil2100> doko: ...ok, ignore me
<sil2100> doko: I think I'm just tired, misread the name
<sil2100> It's address-book-service, eh
<sil2100> doko: anyway, I can get it scheduled for wily landing and get it to the transition PPA, as mentioned
<doko> sil2100, right, address-book-service, but it should land into the archive, not the transition ppa
<sil2100> Ok then, let me get that prepared
<anpok_> trainguards could it be that silo-047 is in a wrong state?
<anpok_> that silo only contains a minimally patched systemd (udevd).. and sits there for some time
<sil2100> anpok_: let me take a look
<sil2100> anpok_: ok, so generally after a manual upload to a PPA, the lander needs to run the build job with 'watch_only' selected
<sil2100> anpok_: doing that now
<anpok_> oh
<sil2100> anpok_: only then the train will notice the package that got uploaded
<anpok_> didnt know that
<sil2100> The train has no mechanisms to know when a manual upload happened
<sil2100> anpok_: we have documentation for this since a week or two: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#CI_Train_for_manual_source_uploads
<rvr> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1478921
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478921 in Ubuntu Music App "Toolbar misbehaves in songs page after music is added" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> popey: Looks like a regression, in OTA5 it doesn't happen
<popey> rvr: hmm, what happens when you scroll?
<popey> does it go away?
<popey> Looks like an sdk bug
<seb128> mandel, sorry, I saw your bug question earlier, wanted to wrap something up because checking and forgot to get back to you, I think the issue you described is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1378678
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378678 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "updates panel doesn't deal with invalid u1 tokens" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> rvr: also, can you attach the music app log from .cache/upstart?
<rvr> popey: It happens when new tracks are added
<popey> rvr: yes, I understand the circumstances which trigger it.
<popey> rvr: but after you add tracks, can you scroll up/down, and does it "fix" it?
<rvr> popey: When I scroll, the tracks pass below/over the toolbar
<rvr> The toolbar becomes transparent and the title is gone
<popey> and when you hit the top, it resets?
<rvr> Nope
<popey> hm, okay, thanks :)
<rvr> The toolbar doesn't hide anymore when scrolling
<popey> we may have broken the sdk :)
<popey> will try and reproduce, thanks :)
<popey> but the logs would be handy
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<rvr> popey: I'll attach them to the bug report
<doko> sil2100, could you land https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1475621 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475621 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webbrowser-app ftbfs with GCC 5" [Critical,In progress]
<rvr> popey: Done
<sil2100> doko: let me prepare that in the silo as well
<popey> thanks rvr
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I'm preparing a silo with webbrowser and address-book-service gcc-5 fixes, hope you don't mind
<sil2100> oSoMoN: webbrowser-app is dual-landed, right?
<doko> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thumbnailer/+bug/1476738
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1476738 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "thumbnailer ftbfs using GCC 5" [Critical,In progress]
<doko> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1452338
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452338 in qtmir-gles (Ubuntu) "please drop build-dependency on g++-4.9" [Critical,In progress]
<sil2100> doko: on it as well, here I'll need to poke the developers
<doko> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir-gles/+bug/1452338
<doko> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1452348
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452348 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "please drop build-dependency on g++-4.9" [Critical,In progress]
<sil2100> doko: taking care of all of those, if there are any others you have handy that are ready for release, just send me the links
<doko> sil2100, you get a list by searching for the tag lsd-cxx11 (although not all of them may be complete)
<doko> sil2100, not sure if this one is approved: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1475604
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475604 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "qtorganizer5-eds tests fail when built with GCC 5" [Critical,Triaged]
<doko> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1475610
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475610 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-download-manager tests fail when built with GCC 5" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sil2100> doko: ok, on it, I'll release as much as possible
<doko> sil2100, another thing, what would be the process to reserve another silo like 16 ?
<sil2100> doko: not much required, I can assign one for you, we have plenty of free ones, we'd only have to ask Steve/Colin to bump the PPA size if it's supposed to have as many packages as this one - what do you need it for?
<sil2100> mzanetti: hey!
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey ho :)
<sil2100> mzanetti: we'd need the gcc fixes branch landed soon - what's the state of silo 18?
<doko> sil2100, same as for 16; seb128 wil prepare a bunch of renamed library packages. but if we upload these to silo 16 directly, we would effectively break installability in silo16 for a while
<mzanetti> sil2100, silo 35
<sil2100> mzanetti: oh, ok, it also has the gcc dep drop branch?
<sil2100> mzanetti: will you land it soon?
<mzanetti> sil2100, yeah... just didn't yet clean up the other
<mzanetti> sil2100, it's approved by me. waiting on QA
<sil2100> mzanetti: do you know if the qtmir gcc changes are scheduled to land anywhere? If not, I can include it in my gcc-5 fix silo
<mzanetti> greyback_, ^
<sil2100> jamesh: hey!
<mzanetti> sil2100, in other words, I don't know. please ask gerry when he's around
<mzanetti> :)
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok :)
<sil2100> greyback_: ping
<sil2100> jamesh: are you around? I have a question about how your thumbnailer release process looks like
<oSoMoN> sil2100, sure, please be my guest (yes, webbrowser-app is dual-landed)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks :)
<oSoMoN> you’re welcome
<sil2100> doko: ok, I'll prepare a silo for you then and once someone with archive powers appears I'll make sure it gets its size bumped
<sil2100> Or maybe the bump won't be needed
<sil2100> SInce I suppose there won't be as many packages
<doko> sil2100, I'll organize the size change
<sil2100> doko: silo 39 assigned: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-039
<anpok_> sil2100: ^hmm
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> hmmm, let me look
<greyback_> sil2100: hey, I've got them in silo7, you want to steal?
<sil2100> greyback_: do you want to include some additional fixes there? Or could you maybe just land those gcc fixes?
<sil2100> btw. qtmir is not dual-landed?
<greyback_> sil2100: just want to land gcc fixes.
<sil2100> Excellent, then feel free to do that :)
<greyback_> sil2100: it is usually, but mir0.14 is in wily, and 0.13 in vivid+overlay, am waiting for silo11 to land before I'm able to dual land again
<sil2100> greyback_: ACK
<sil2100> Good as long as you have that under control
<popey> greyback_: will mir0.14 come to OTA-6?
<greyback_> popey: I think so
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> ... and will everything be faster ?
<ogra_> :)
<greyback_> 0.01 times faster! :D
<ogra_> yay!
<sil2100> jamesh: hey, could you ping me once you're around?
<mandel> seb128, ok, thx
<greyback_> sil2100: hey, I've stupid questions to ask: my wily-ony silo is good to land (after QA happy). I will now need to land same in vivid. Do I create a branch with vivid+overlay's current contents, and another gcc-fix branch to merge into it, and get silo for that?
<anpok_> sil2100: could it be that jenkins believes that it has to build xorg-server?
<kenvandine> jibel, looks like silos marked as tested aren't getting added to the trello board, isn't that supposed to be automated
<jibel> kenvandine, it is automated, which silo?
<kenvandine> 17
 * kenvandine is anxious to see that land that so we can get back to dual landings in settings
<jibel> and 33?
<kenvandine> i want 17 to land first
<jibel> kenvandine, sometimes bugs happen :) I'll fix it
<jibel> unicode error
<kenvandine> jibel, thanks!
<kenvandine> i have a bunch of autopilot fixes to land so we can start to get passing CI again :)
<sil2100> anpok_: so generally this looks like a CI Train error, nothing you should be worried about
<sil2100> anpok_: I'll  try to resolve it anyway
<greyback_> davmor2: hey, can I get silo7 added to your list for signoff. It's only a build change (removing gcc4.9 hard dependency, but will still build with 4.9)
<rvr> abeato: awe_: Approving silo 48
<abeato> rvr, great
<davmor2> greyback_: the silo ticket just got added to the queue so it should be hit at some point in the near future :)
<greyback_> davmor2: thanks
<doko> sil2100, thanks
<doko> slangasek, seb128: 39 now has 16 as a dependency
<seb128> doko, great
<seb128> doko, let me know when you have the list of libs
<doko> seb128, email sent
<seb128> doko, just got it, thanks!
<doko> seb128, and the libsigc++ patch is now forwarded to debian
<seb128> doko, thanks
<doko> seb128, be sure to download source packages from silo16, some already have local changes
<seb128> doko, yeah, thanks for the reminder ;-)
<kenvandine> cihelp, can someone reconfigure CI for system-settings to run against vivid+overlay instead of wily?
<davmor2> greyback_: did you reconfigure silo 007 to be wily ony?
<davmor2> greyback_: or was it always
<greyback_> davmor2: yes, the contents changed too
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<fginther> kenvandine, I've added it to the list. Should be done by EOD
<fginther> or when we get back from lunch :-)
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! Can I please get a silo for row 89?
<robru> alf_: one sec
<robru> alf_: ok silo 30
<alf_> robru: great, thank you
<robru> alf_: you're welcome
<davmor2> robru: silo7 is wily only and can land
<robru> davmor2: thanks
<anpok_> robru: silo-11 is still in an on state..
<davmor2> robru: I don't know if anything needs doing to it to enable that, it was a dual landing so came through to us
<greyback_> davmor2: yay, thank you
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<robru> anpok_: did you test the packages in silo 11 to confirm they work?
<dobey> cihelp: does the cobertura stuff in jenkins support multiple coverage reports in the same build tree?
<doko> seb128, updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GCC5
<seb128> doko, great, I've a script which is working on one example (cairomm), going to test a bit more and start conversion tomorrow
<fginther> dobey, the plug claims to support multiple xml report files. I assume it would work.
<dobey> fginther: ok, i think there is a bug in our jenkins config then
<dobey> + find . -name coverage.xml -exec cp '{}' /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/cloud-worker-04/workspace/unity-scope-snappy-wily-amd64-ci/work/results ';'
<dobey> yeah, you can't copy all the coverage.xml files to a single directory :)
<fginther> dobey, ah, yeah. That would be a bug
<dobey> fginther: is there one open? or should i file a new one?
<fginther> dobey, I'll add it as a bug, but don't expect any quick fix.
<fginther> dobey, Feel free to add to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1479073
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479073 in Ubuntu CI Services "Code coverage collection only collects a single file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> fginther: any way i could expedite a fix? i'm happy to write a bit of shell and propose a branch to make it work, but i'm not quite sure what the cobertura plug-in expects there
<fginther> dobey, you can create your own version of the broken hook script in a stand alone bzr branch.
<fginther> dobey, the tooling support overriding the default hooks
<dobey> fginther: oh, so i can put a hook in my project branch and it will be used?
<fginther> dobey, once you have something, we can update the job configuration to use that bzr branch.
<fginther> dobey, not quite. Let me find an example
<fginther> dobey, here's an example: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/pbuilderjenkins/unity8-hooks
<fginther> dobey, a single hook script needed a workaround, so that was done as a one-off all by itself
<dobey> ah. that unity8 hook is intesresting too
<fginther> dobey, also keep in mind that those pbuilderjenkins ".in" files are templates. The sections in {} are replacement strings.
<anpok_> robru: yes
<dobey> fginther: where are the contents of the current hook that is copying the coverage.xml file?
<fginther> dobey, you can grab them from the binary pbuilderjenkins package from here: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/+archive/ubuntu/ci-lab
<dobey> ok, cool
<anpok_> robru: thx
<robru> anpok_: you're welcome
<fginther> kenvandine, what about "lp:ubuntu-system-settings/15.04"? Does this branch need to still be in CI?
<kenvandine> fginther, yes please, just in case we do a vivid only landing
<kenvandine> fginther, i'm not ready to abandon that branch yet, but i don't think we'll use it
<fginther> kenvandine, ok... And just so we're on the same page, after making this change, there is no branch for wily, correct?
<kenvandine> fginther, right
<fginther> kenvandine, thanks for confirming
<dobey> fginther: do you know where the configuration for our usage of the cobertura plug-in is in a branch or something? or is it deployed via some private thing where other credentials and such are too?
<fginther> dobey, there is no credentials or anything private... The only other bit of configuration is stored in lp:cupstream2distro-config to specify the file pattern of the coverage xml files. For example: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/snappy.cfg#L21
<dobey> fginther: oh ok, so we configure that coverage.xml path per-project?
<fginther> dobey, yes
<dobey> ok cool
<boiko> trainguards: any idea why silo 40 build job failed? it seems ubuntu-touch-session is missing on the ppa
<robru> boiko: most likely the upload failed. You'll need somebody like cjwatson to find what the upload failure was, unfortunately Jenkins doesn't get too see it, and i don't have access to the upload rejection mails.
<robru> boiko: that's really strange though, the most common cause of that failure is that a higher version is already in the ppa but i don't see any versions at all...
<dobey> fginther: good news. i fixed it for you :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pbuilderjenkins/multi-coverage/+merge/266147
<fginther> dobey, nice :-)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro-config/multi-coverage/+merge/266148
<fginther> dobey, So for this, you just care about coverage files with different names and don't care about multiple files named coverage.xml in different source directories?
<dobey> fginther: i think this is the path of least resistance (and having them be different names makes it easier to read the reports anyway)
<fginther> dobey, ack, just wanted to clarify
<fginther> dobey, in that case, just a review request for a changelog entry
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> fginther: should i make it be UNRELEASED or wily in my commit?
<fginther> dobey, use wily please
<dobey> sure thing
<dobey> fginther: done and pushed
<fginther> dobey, both MPs approved. I'll let you know when it's all deployed.
<dobey> fginther: great, thanks!
<boiko> robru: do you think rebuilding would fix it or better check with cjwatson before trying it again?
<robru> boiko: impossible to say without knowing what the error was. I guess there's not much harm in trying again but i don't expect it to work.
<boiko> robru: ok
<robru> boiko: wgrant may also be able to investigate the upload, he may be more tz appropriate
<boiko> cjwatson: hi, could you please check why the upload of ubuntu-touch-session failed on silo 40?
<boiko> wgrant: could you please help me with the above? ^
<thomi> boiko: wgrant won't be online for a few hours yet, unless he gets up super early
<boiko> thomi: ah ok, thanks for the info
<thomi> nw
<boiko> robru: anyone else I could ping regarding silo 40? or should I just wait until tomorrow?
<sil2100> boiko: hi! I'll be online in an hour probably so I could take a quick look
<sil2100> (but only in an hour, still busy with something else)
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks! I will be off already, but I will leave IRC opened, so just let me know what you find out
<robru> sil2100: no he needs the upload rejection from launchpad you don't have access to that
<bregma> trainguards I I would really like to get my landings rolling in lines 76/77/78 if I could get silos or reasons why not....
<robru> bregma: you can assign your own silos now
<bregma> did an email about that go out to everyone?
<robru> bregma: no I've been onboarding people one at a time.
<robru> bregma: also this is the first ping i've seen asking for silos for these
<bregma> not the first ping I've sent though
<robru> bregma: k I missed the other ones, sorry
<bregma> that's what you get for living in the land of the sunset
<robru> bregma: the self-assigning silo thing is theoretically part of the spreadsheet replacement, except it's live in production ahead of schedule. once the stupid spreadsheet replacement finally goes live (Any. Freaking. Day. Now) I'll send out a big announcement announcing all changes.
<bregma> so I just clicky-clicky in the tools menu?
<robru> bregma: yep, assign/reconfigure is now one action, pretty streamlined
 * bregma sets the thaumaturgical fluids aflow in the fringe-area localizer and adjusts the grappel grommets to just mesh with the filbert flange 
 * bregma watches his ping times go through the roof again as his ISP turns it off and then back on again somewhere
 * bregma is astounded by the flights of modern technology as he dons his goggles for safety
<bregma> this is almost like having fun
<robru> bregma: ze goggles! they do nothing!
<fginther> dobey, the coverage updates have been deployed
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-29
<michi> trainguards: Could someone allocate me a silo please? Spreadsheet row 67
<robru> michi: you can assign yourself now. Landing tools menu
<michi> Ah, I didn’t know that. I was following the LandingProcess instructions.
<robru> michi: yeah sorry it's a new change. I'm just afk, let me know if you have any problems
<michi> robru: just ran the script
<michi> Wow, works like a charm :)
<robru> michi: great!
<michi> Thanks for your help!
<robru> michi: I'm just entering a movie theatre, will be available in a couple hours if anything goes wrong. You're welcome!
<michi> Enjoy the show! If you haven’t seen it yet, Ex machina is brilliant.
<michi> robru: ping
<robru> michi: hey how's it going?
<michi> robru: back in sec
<robru> michi: I'll be here for a little bit but it is 10PM ;-)
<michi> sec on the phone… Will be done in 30 secs
<michi> robru: Sorry for that
<michi> OK, build failed because it can’t find the source package.
<michi> There is no source package because this is a brand-new package to be added.
<michi> I don’t know what magic to perform to get it working in the silo
<michi> spreadsheet row 67
<michi> silo 51
<robru> michi: yes the train is quite fussy about new packages
<michi> Anything I can do?
<robru> michi: please ensure your packaging meets train standards: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging
<robru> michi: particularly the part about split packaging
<michi> robru: thanks for that! I’ll work through this
<robru> michi: you're welcome. as you can see we need to update the documentation a bit.
<michi> That would be good, yes.
<robru> michi: once the spreadsheet replacement goes live I'll have some time to focus on documentation.
<michi> Would be cool to have that packaging checklist mentioned in he landing process page
<robru> michi: yeah the landing process page is about to become dramatically obsolete.
<robru> even more than it already is ;-)
<michi> Cool :)
<robru> yay
<michi> robru: :)
<robru> michi: goodnight! sil should be around soonish if you need any more help
<michi> Cool, thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, good morning. I'm updating the bot to support bileto, could you add me to the team allow to add requests on requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com?
<jibel> allowed*
<cjwatson> robru: 2015-07-28 19:17:14 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20150728-191624-097524/~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-040/ubuntu-touch-session_0.108+15.10.20150728-0ubuntu1_source.changes': GPG verification of ...
<cjwatson> ... /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20150728-191624-097524/~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-040/ubuntu-touch-session_0.108+15.10.20150728-0ubuntu1_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"]
<cjwatson> no idea why that would be, but that's the failure
<jamesh> sil2100: I saw in my scrollback you were trying to reach me about something to do with the thumbnailer last night?
<sil2100> jibel: on it
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<sil2100> jamesh: hey, yes, I had some questions regarding the release process you're using and also about the current state of the thumbnailer - give me a moment
<jibel> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> jamesh: hey! So, regarding thumbnailer
<jamesh> yeah?
<sil2100> jamesh: how does your release process look like? I would need this https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/thumbnailer/gcc-5-fixes/+merge/265472 released ASAP
<jamesh> sil2100: so, we do want to make another trunk merge soon through citrain.  At the moment we're blocked due to the recent GStreamer update breaking our test suite.
<seb128> is that a gstreamer issue?
<seb128> is there a bug about it?
<sil2100> jamesh: is there any chance we could get this gcc fix released stand-alone?
<sil2100> jamesh: since we need to have everything buildable for gcc-5 by the end of the week
<sil2100> So I would prefer all fixes for gcc to land stand-alone
<jamesh> sil2100: so this was the result of trying to merge trunk back to our devel branch, which has no code changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/thumbnailer/devel-sync-20150725/+merge/265888
<jamesh> It seems to consistently fail on ARM
<jamesh> so the same would happen merging that gcc-5-fixes branch to trunk
<popey> rvr: jibel. Music app devs have fixed the issue you found yesterday during testing. I have a new click and the bug listed at the top of http://pad.ubuntu.com/MusicAppReadMe - do I need to re-submit via citrain?
<rvr> popey: Yes, please
<popey> okay
<sil2100> jamesh: hmmm, ok
<popey> rvr: done! :)
<sil2100> popey: approved request ;)
<popey> ta
<sil2100> mandel: request 68 - will that be a dual landing?
<sil2100> ogra_: piiing about the endorsement :)
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll schedule myself as a candidate in a moment anyway, since I suppose there's no hard rule on how many are required ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, meaning the meeting is tonight ?
<sil2100> ogra_: no, August 3rd, 2015 15:00 UTC I think I'll try my luck at
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> hmm, or maybe even the next one, as the DMB wants an announcement at least a week before the meeting
<greyback> sil2100: need I be worried about the qtmir-gles rejection? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir
<greyback> the gles package not supposed to ever install on a phone
<ogra_> greyback, it is the default on x86
<ogra_> (emulator ...)
 * ogra_ thought we only build the binaries for x86
<ogra_> hmm, in fact we do https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir-gles/0.4.5+15.10.20150728-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> that looks like a bug with adt-run or so
<sil2100> greyback_: let's contact cihelp with that
<sil2100> cihelp: ping! ^
<greyback_> ahh
<sil2100> cihelp: we need help with a boottest regression
<doko> sil2100, please integrate Ag2Gl;otce/grO
<doko> argh
<doko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1452331
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452331 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "please drop build-dependency on g++-4.9" [Critical,In progress]
 * ogra_ googles Ag2Gl;otce/grO
<ogra_> surely some fancy new thing :)
<sil2100> doko: on it as well - I also tried getting thumbnailer released, but it seems there are some problems caused by other dependencies, but the developers are working on that
<doko> sil2100, who would be responsible for location-service?
<mandel> sil2100, just wily as it is atm
<mandel> sil2100, will create a vivid one with qa needed later
<mandel> sil2100, I'm just worried about the espoo project since it has a dep in the nokia blob, how is that solved?
<sil2100> doko: hmmm, I think now mandel was working on it
<sil2100> mandel: are you now responsible for location-service?
<mandel> sil2100, I am
<mandel> doko, what is the issue?
<sil2100> gcc-5
<mandel> oh, fun
<mandel> sil2100, doko I'm dealing with gcc for udm, maybe tvoss is taking care of location, if not, I can
<sil2100> jhodapp: ping
<doko> mandel, please do it yourself. tired of waiting
<mandel> doko, ok, so, we bump the version number and update the symbols using silo 16, is that correct?
<doko> mandel, if there is a abi change, yes. if not, then don't bump the version
<mandel> doko, ack
<mandel> doko, I'll go for lunch but you will have an mr for this CET afternoon
<sil2100> doko: to get the media-hub bit landed I would first need the dbus-cpp merge release (or two at once) - and that one removes symbol files right now
<sil2100> I know slangasek was a bit not happy with that
<doko> sil2100, ok, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/+sourcepub/5227186/+listing-archive-extra is a new upstream
<doko> but then somebody should work on media-hub
 * sil2100 brb, preparing lunch
<greyback_> cihelp: ping, I need help with a boottest regression for qtmir-gles
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 69, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it in a minute!
<oSoMoN> cheers
<jhodapp> sil2100, pong
<boiko> cjwatson: hi, could you please check why the upload of ubuntu-touch-session failed on silo 40?
<cjwatson> 08:59 <cjwatson> robru: 2015-07-28 19:17:14 INFO    Failed to parse changes file
<cjwatson>                  '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20150728-191624-097524/~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-040/ubuntu-touch-session_0.108+15.10.20150728-0ubuntu1_source.changes': GPG verification of ...
<cjwatson> 08:59 <cjwatson> ... /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20150728-191624-097524/~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-040/ubuntu-touch-session_0.108+15.10.20150728-0ubuntu1_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times:
<cjwatson>                  ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"]
<cjwatson> 08:59 <cjwatson> no idea why that would be, but that's the failure
<cjwatson> boiko: ^-
<boiko> cjwatson: interesting, do you think it would work if I try again?
<cjwatson> boiko: don't know, but I'm sure it won't hurt to try
<boiko> cjwatson: yep, let me try
<oSoMoN> trainguards: ping re- line 69, can I haz a silo pretty please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: assigning, sorry, got distracted by some other duties
<sil2100> mandel: we have a problem
<sil2100> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/espoo/rebuild-with-dbus-cpp/+merge/266198 is private, so the train doesn't seem to be able to handle it properly
<jibel> fginther, ping
<jibel> fginther, can you help with http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir no one in cihelp replied since this morning
<fginther> sil2100, greyback__, I should have that qtmir-gles package resolved in a moment
<fginther> jibel, pon
<jibel> fginther, thanks, I got my answer
<sil2100> fginther: thank you!
<greyback__> fginther: thank you.
<fginther> jibel, err, sorry! Didn't see the second message :-)
<boiko> cjwatson: robru: a rebuild fixed the issue, thanks for looking into that anyway
<cjwatson> boiko: cool
<fginther> kenvandine, the ubuntu-system-settings updates are complete now
<kenvandine> fginther, thx!
<rvr> popey: Music app approved, make sure it's 892 and not 891 the one which lands ;)
<popey> haha, will do!
<popey> thanks rvr
<sil2100> Yay!
<mandel> sil2100, hm.. as I wondered, what do we do in that casE?
<mandel> case*
<sil2100> mandel: who released this project before? I suppose it has a different release model, e.g. getting it merged to trunk someone else and then maybe someone prepares a manual upload or something
<mandel> sil2100, we need to talk with lool
<sil2100> lool: ping!
<mandel> lool, any idea on how to do a new release for espoo
<mandel> ??
<lool> hi folks
<lool> mandel: which part?
<lool> I think this is a commercial project, not an Ubuntu one
<mandel> lool, well, we want to get espoo repackaged to be tested with a few changes I made for the start up (be able to start without it being present)
<mandel> lool, well, I guess I can do it locally, but we would want QA to test this..
<lool> are you speaking of the services wrapping the proprietary binaries
<lool> or of the proprietary bits themselves?
<popey> sil2100: new music app pushed to store
<lool> I'm not confortable discussing these on a public channel
<sil2100> lool: here's the merge mandel wants released https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/espoo/rebuild-with-dbus-cpp/+merge/266198
<mandel> sil2100, which is empty
<sil2100> lool: ok, I guess you two can take it elsewhere :)
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<mandel> sil2100, we need to reconfigure that silo and remove the espoo project, I'll talk with QA about it
<sil2100> mandel: ACK, on it
<mandel> sil2100, thx
<alf> cihelp: Hi! powerd is in wily-proposed waiting to be promoted, but it's failing boottest. It seems it has been failing boottest for a while now, though, it's not because of the update. What's the process to unblock the release?
<fginther> alf, hello. For now we have to manually promote it. I should have it unblocked in a minute.
<alf> fginther: Thanks. FYI the problem is "unable to make backup link of './usr/share/powerd/device_configs/config-default.xml' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link", is this because of image setup?
<dobey> fginther: interseting. so it seems there's some "coverage-with-data.xml" ending up in the build tree, which is getting copied in; it's reporting coverage of soem java files from maven which aren't in the source tree :-/
<dobey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-snappy-wily-amd64-ci/89/artifact/work/results/coverage-with-data.xml for example
<fginther> alf, it is caused by the image layout on the device and limitations in boottest itself. So, yeah you could say it's related to the image setup. It's a known issue for a couple of packages.
<fginther> dobey, is that file already in the source code?
<fginther> dobey, the source code for unity-scope-snappy?
<dobey> fginther: ah, it's in one of the vendored packages
<dobey> fginther: so no worries. :)
<fginther> dobey, ah, thanks
<jhodapp> sil2100, Mirv isn't around, so maybe you can explain to me how something works for silo building. Line 26 has qtmultimedia-opensource-src as a source package to land, how does it build the appropriate qtmultimedia-opensource-src MR from that? Or does it get built manually and then uploaded manually to the silo?
<sil2100> jhodapp: hey, those are all manual source uploads, so for instance Timo prepares all the changes locally, builds the package with debuild or similar, uploads it to the silo, release and then deal with merging the changes to the project's trunk manually
<sil2100> jhodapp: in this case the train is only used as a place where the packages can be tested before going to the archive/overlay
<sil2100> jhodapp: you didn't use manual source uploads in the train yet?
<sil2100> jhodapp: in case you didn't: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#CI_Train_for_manual_source_uploads
<kyrofa> cihelp: When I select a specific (successful) build URL for an MP on my project, I see the "Cobertura Coverage Report" and I can select it and check it out. If however I select "back to project" and then hit "Coverage Report" I get "No valid coverage data available." Am I missing something in my setup?
<jhodapp> sil2100, no I haven't had to do that myself yet
<fginther> kyrofa, It looks like a case of jenkins being weird. I get the behavior you describe from the public url (jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com), but it appears to work better from the internal url (http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/)
<fginther> kyrofa, better, but not much more useful, the "Coverage Report" you're missing appears to be the same as looking at the report for the most recent build
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> i'll publish that
<kyrofa> fginther, alright, thank you!
<mitya57> sil2100, there is something odd with the changelog in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017/+sourcepub/5264925/+listing-archive-extra
<mitya57> For some reason it decided to include some old changelog entries — a bug?
<mitya57> (Maybe because it was bootstrapped in 2011 and never received an update since then)
<robru> mitya57: yep, it looks like trunk was never released after I did the packaging work in 2012. I'd just leave it, subsequent releases should be sensible.
<mitya57> OK, that's what I thought as well.
<sil2100> mitya57: as robru said :)
<mitya57> Ack
<rvr> anpok: Approving silo 11
<robru> alan_g|EOD: kgunn: I guess silo 32 is obsolete considering mir 0.14 just went into the overlay ppa?
<anpok> rvr: awesome
<anpok> robru: hmm
<robru> anpok: the description mentions mir 0.13 ;-)
<anpok> eh .. yes
<greyback_> no nee, I'm trying myself
<robru> good gahd it's noon thirty and I haven't had breakfast yet
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ci-train.ubuntu.com will be taken offline at 2200UTC for maintenance
<robru> renatu: ok, this is your last build, after this jenkins is going offline.
<renatu> robru, ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-30
<robru> renatu: ok we're back online if you need to build anything now
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1I2YFOy | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ci-train.ubuntu.com will be taken offline at 2200UTC for maintenance
<renatu> robru, thanks
<robru> renatu: you're welcome
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1I2YFOy | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Spreadsheet Replacement Rollout largely successful just dealing with some firewall hiccups.
<robru> AlbertA: hi, thanks for being among the first to try out the new train ;-) looks like there's a couple firewall issues stopping things from working, I've notified IS, hopefully will be resolved within an hour
<AlbertA> robru: no prob. new site looks great!
<robru> AlbertA: thanks!
<bregma> robru, is there any change to landing a silo once the testing has passed?
<robru> bregma: nope that part is the same for now. you need QA to approve (sometimes) and then you need me to hit publish
<bregma> robru, ok, just making sure
<robru> bregma: yeah the goal is to make it so that people can publish their own stuff too, but that's a ways off still
<robru> AlbertA: ok wow, apologies on that horrible delay! retrying your build now, should be working: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/329/console
<robru> michi: sorry about that dput failure, retried for you, should be working now: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-1-build/14/console
<michi> robru: Hey, no problem! Thanks for picking it up on it. I figured that, with everything in flux, I’d just wait a while for things to settle down :)
<michi> There was little point in shouting at you guys, I thought :)
<robru> michi: yeah that was a scary 8 hours of downtime that should only have been 2 hours of downtime. but as far as I know everything is perfect now, so have at it ;-)
<michi> The new stuff looks nice.
<michi> I haven’t gone through the process of starting a new landing yet.
<robru> michi: thanks! please email me with any improvement ideas you may have. I'm going to try to focus on papercuts over the next week or so
<michi> But it sure looks easier than the spreadsheet.
<michi> Will do, if I come across something that isn’t obvious.
<robru> yeah
<robru> michi: alright, 11:30 here, goodnight ;-0
<michi> Well-deserved sleep coming up. Enjoy it! :)
<jibel> robru, hey, just to confirm, the data from the spreadsheet won't be migrated to bileto?
<robru> jibel: correct
<robru> jibel: well maybe some of it, by hand, but generally no, they will coexist for a while
<jibel> robru, that's fine, it's just to know where we should approve landing requests for cards already created.
<robru> jibel: good luck! Email me if you have any questions about the api
<jibel> robru, it should be all right, the API is easy to use and clear. Much simpler than scanning a spreadsheet :)
<robru> jibel: hehe yeah.
<robru> jibel: OK I'm just winding down, goodnight!
<jibel> good night
<jamesh> sil2100: fyi, we came up with a workaround for the thumbnailer gstreamer issues, so should be able to do a trunk landing with the gcc 5 fixes soon.
<sil2100> jamesh: excellent, would like that ASAP
<jamesh> cihelp: I got this error from the generic-land portion of an autolanding job: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-land/27514/console
<psivaa> jamesh: let me take a look
<seb128> jamesh, hey, is there a bug about that gstreamer issue?
<jamesh> psivaa: everything built fine on the arch specific subjobs that preceded that bit
<jamesh> seb128: I haven't yet.  I believe the bug is tied to the fdsrc element though, which has given us problems in the past
<jamesh> seb128: I changed the thumbnailer to not depend on that element any more.
<seb128> jamesh, would be nice to have a bug, forwarded upstream if possible
<seb128> k
<jamesh> seb128: right.  I've done that for a number of fdsrc bugs in the past, but hadn't narrowed this one down.
<jamesh> psivaa: if it helps, the MP for that landing is merging a copy of lp:thumbnailer to lp:thumbnailer/devel.  I wonder if this is some edge case for branch stacking, since there are no revisions in lp:/~jamesh/thumbnailer/devel-sync-20150725 that are not in the development focus branch
<psivaa> jamesh: that could be a possibility, i have seen this error once and trying to remember/dig for that information
<oSoMoN> jibel, hey, I marked silo 6 ready for QA validation a while ago, and it hasn’t appeared in the trello board yet, known issue?
<jibel> oSoMoN, I disabled the bot last night while robru was migrating the spreadsheet, just in case.
<jibel> Let me run it
<oSoMoN> thanks
<jibel> ah, and robru moved the dashboard so now it crashes because it cannot find it
<jibel> I'll fix that
<robru> jibel: new dashboard is a bit different
<jibel> robru, where is the raw data?
<davmor2> robru: grrrrrrr changing all the urls ;)
<robru> jibel: requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/json/index.txt lists assigned silos
<jibel> oSoMoN, it'll take a moment
<jibel> looks like we'll create cards manually this morning
<oSoMoN> jibel, that’s alright, that one’s not super urgent
<psivaa> jamesh: would there be any possibility that there was a rev manually pushed to the devel branch
<psivaa> ?
<jamesh> psivaa: no.
<robru> jibel: the filenames listed in index.txt can then be accessed relative to that url for the raw json statuses
<jibel> oSoMoN, thanks, it'll be fixed soon. I didn't plan to make the bot work with the spreadsheet and bileto at the same time :)
<jibel> oSoMoN, BTW, on the dashboard the state is 'Package Built' not 'Ready for QA'
<jibel> it'll be a quiet day, nothing is ready for QA
<jibel> robru, ^
<oSoMoN> jibel, then there’s an issue with the dashboard. robru: I marked silo 6 ready for QA validation in the spreadsheet earlier this morning, and apparently the dashboard didn’t pick it up
<sil2100> The dashboard doesn't seem to fetch statuses from the spreadsheet at all now
<jamesh> psivaa: the revision ci-train-bot@canonical.com-20150715020328-bq2ohz4ufnerale2 it says is a ghost is the head revision of lp:thumbnailer (and also of the devel-sync branch that is the source of the merge)
<robru> oSoMoN: the dashboard no longer cares about the spreadsheet
<jibel> robru, so how do we track statuses during the transition?
<robru> jibel: you'd have to look at the spreadsheet directly
<jibel> robru, of course
<jibel> lol
<robru> :-P
<robru> jibel: sil2100: yes the transition may be a little bit rougher than i anticipated, to many moving pieces
<robru> jibel: the trick is that the spreadsheet won't automatically update statuses either, so manual poking will be necessary to make it actually say "ready for qa"
<pete-woods> so the spreadsheet lives on?
<jibel> it's like picking up your phone every 10 minutes just in case someone calls you because the ring is broken
<pete-woods> but behind the scenes now?
<jibel> no way we scan the spreadsheet manually
<psivaa> jamesh: i see a similar issue in this lp bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/1161018/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1161018 in Bazaar "bzr revno fails on ghost ancestry" [High,Confirmed]
<psivaa> would you mind trying the workaround in comment #4
<pete-woods> ah right, okay just transitional :)
<robru> jibel: we may need to tell people to just irc ping each other until the spreadsheet fully dies
<jamesh> psivaa: sure.
<jamesh> psivaa: If I have any trouble after retrying the landing, I'll ask again.  Thanks.
<psivaa> jamesh: sure, i tried it after copying your branch and it works.
<psivaa> jamesh: to test,  'bzr revno lp:~jamesh/thumbnailer/devel-sync-20150725' command should just work
<jamesh> psivaa: pushed an empty commit, and "bzr revno" works, so hopefully Jenkins will be happy.
<psivaa> jamesh: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-land/27517/console was happy :)
<jibel> robru, yeah, there is no other choice anyway
<jamesh> psivaa: thanks for your help.
<psivaa> jamesh: np
<jibel> sil2100, robru don't you think that silos on the spreadsheet that must be rebuilt or reconfigured should be moved to bileto instead?
<sil2100> jibel: that's one proposition, yes
<jibel> sil2100, and every team is responsible of moving their records
<sil2100> We'll probably doing that, but currently it requires some manual work...
<jibel> sil2100, otherwise the spreadshhet will stay there forever
<sil2100> Manual work not really suited for normal team members
<jibel> sil2100, checking lines manually also requires manual work
<sil2100> I know, just saying it's not something normal landers can do, we'll be migrating entries slowly ourselves
<sil2100> I didn't expect we'd have to be doing that as a priority, thought that the dashboard would support both during the grace period
<jibel> sil2100, if a line is copied from the spreadsheet does it mean the silo will have to go through the whole process again, merge, build, ...
<jibel> ?
<sil2100> No, it won't have to be reassigned, just needs to be hm, hacked into the Bileto ;)
<sil2100> I'll probably create a jenkins job for migrating entries, give me a few minutes
<sil2100> Then it should be cool
<jibel> sil2100, you can export the spreadshhet and recreate the request with the API
<sil2100> Anyway, I'll get to it in a minute, just need to finish something up real quick first
<sil2100> jibel: ok, on it
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> jibel: looks like it won't be as easy
<greyback> trainguards: does the new dashboard show if silo ready for QA signoff? My silo11 should be in that state, but the dash doesn't show it
<jibel> greyback, it doesn't
<jibel> greyback, your request is in the old spreadsheet?
<greyback> jibel: ah, that's still alive? Let me see
<jibel> greyback, status in the dashboard are not updated for request still in the spreadsheet
<greyback> jibel: yep, ok spreadsheet reports it's ready for QA. Thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, ^ data have to be migrated, we'll lose things otherwise
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, I know, I tried migrating an entry as per robru's instructions but it doesn't work
<sil2100> I'll try something
<sil2100> ANyway, I have no idea why we couldn't have just left the spreadsheet working for the grace period
<sil2100> Yeah, so it will be a bit more painful, the migration that is
<sil2100> A watch-only rebuild is required
<sil2100> (or actually any other operation)
<jibel> sil2100, do you know how I differentiate deb package landings from tarball and clicks?
<jibel> how to*
<sil2100> jibel: I think the only difference is if it has Manual Download Urls defined or not
<jibel> okay, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, where can I find the list of sources packages for a request? For example in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/v1/tickets?qa_signoff=Ready 'sources' is empty but it filled on the dashboard.
<jibel> sorry for all the questions
<jibel> sil2100, nm, found it
<sil2100> jibel: k, no worries, just remember only robru knows the system well
<sil2100> I'm a consumer here as well
<jibel> sil2100, I know but he's sleeping and it helps asking questions. Look I found the answer ;)
<sil2100> I'm a bit surprised with a few things, since after the public deployment so many things unexpectively changed
<sil2100> jibel: btw. do you know if we still have HTTP access to the config files that were exported to lillypilly before?
<jibel> sil2100, yeah it's related to my previous question
<jibel> sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/json/index.txt will give you a list of the data available
<sil2100> index.txt? No wonder https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/json/ didn't work when I tried that
<jibel> sil2100, then for the data itself about a silo replace index.txt by the silo you want
<jibel> sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/json/ubuntu/landing-002 for example
<sil2100> Yeah, got it
<jibel> sil2100, fixing the bot is a bit more work than I expected TBH
<jibel> sil2100, but now it should work for deb package landing, I need to validate click and tarballs now
<jibel> but it's a post-lunch task
<sil2100> jibel: btw. migration might be really really painful to do
<sil2100> Eh, now I feel bad I didn't have enough time to test bileto before deployment
<sil2100> There's so many things I'd need to see fixed
<sil2100> jibel: anyway, since one can't write a script that just migrates entries straight away as it requires 3 different isolated steps, I'm actually thinking of at least enabling the spreadsheet status updates
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> Bileto silo assignment doesn't seem to work?
<sil2100> robru: the assignment URL has some bad urlencoded signs, you can't assign any silos
<sil2100> greyback_: hey! Could you try assigning your newly filled request?
<sil2100> greyback_: I want to know if you also get the wrong urlencoded urls in the prepare job
<greyback_> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> Need to know if it's b0rken in overall, or just for me
<greyback_> sil2100: looks broken: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5561/
<sil2100> greyback_: yeah, same here
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/app-state-handling/+merge/258653
<sil2100> It copy-pastes correctly, but in reality it's wrong
<sil2100> %253A
<sil2100> https%253A//code.launchpad.net <- things like these are in the request
<greyback_> yeah, someone not urldecoding
<sil2100> The funny thing is, I don't have access to hot-fix it
<greyback_> funny ha ha?
<greyback_> :)
<sil2100> Very funny ;) I love having everything under IS control
<greyback_> well there's no hurry with that silo, I need to wait until silo11 lands
<greyback_> but can't say I'm impressed
<sil2100> We can assign it by urldecoding by hand
<sil2100> ;p
<greyback_> hah
<sil2100> I'll try looking into fixing that
<davmor2> jibel, sil2100: I'm trying to test silo 51 unfortunately I can't make it actually install anything it looks like there are just -dev and -doc files or am I missing something?
<jibel> davmor2, I don't even know which line of the spreadsheet it was
<davmor2> jibel: 60
<jibel> davmor2, and the commit log is not helpful either "Initial revision for landing."
<mzanetti> jibel, hey, is there something wrong with silo 35?
<mzanetti> I see lots of other silos coming in after that but getting tested beforehand
<davmor2> jibel, sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11965973/
<davmor2> jibel: citrain didn't pull anything in, I can't see a default package to actually install and apt refuse to do anything :)
<jibel> davmor2, no idea, ask michi for clarification
<davmor2> jibel: will do
<jibel> davmor2, oSoMoN said silo 6 is ready but there is no card due to the death of the spreadsheet.
<bzoltan_> sil2100: would you be able to help me with the silo assignement, please? I have just entered a new line to the new interface
<sil2100> bzoltan_: as per e-mail, assignment is a bit broken right now - let me assign it for you with manual intervention
<sil2100> I'm looking into fixing that, but I don't know robru's bileto code, so it'll take a while
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  Yes, i have read the mail :)
<sil2100> In the meantime I can manually help ;p
<bzoltan_> sil2100: thank you
<sil2100> greyback_: I'll assign your silo in a moment too, if you don't mind I'll use it shortly as test-bed
<greyback_> sil2100: no prob, that's what I kept it there for
<sil2100> greyback_: thanks
<sil2100> Strange, it looks like suddenly our CI Train jenkins simply stopped urldecoding the GET requests
<jibel> sil2100, new bot updated and in production
<jibel> ubuntu-qa ^
<sil2100> jibel: sweet
<sil2100> Ok, I still didn't find the reason why jenkins doesn't suddenly not urldecode
 * sil2100 goes of to lunch
<Laney> sil2100: can we have a redirect for the dashboard please?
<Laney> robru: ^ I guess :)
<jibel> robru, and also fix the link 'RAW' on the dashboard
<davmor2> jibel: why are there 2 ticket for silo2
<jibel> davmor2, the request ids in the spreadsheet and its replacement don't match
<jibel> davmor2, you can delete the second card
<davmor2> jibel: they are breeding
<jibel> davmor2, it is just that the testing request exists in the spreadsheet and bileto. It has been created yesterday from the spreadsheet, then today I ported the bot to bileto which discovered this request. Since the request ids are different between the 2 systems it thought it was new and added a ticket
<jibel> davmor2, it will happen again if people create requests that already existed in the spreadsheet.
<davmor2> jibel: it's the fact we are upto 3 that is concerning, it's like each time the import happens it creates a new ticket
<jibel> davmor2, yeah, I think I just fixed that
<pmcgowan> davmor2, with click package updates in the custom tarball, do you know how these get applied during the update? is it via click install or is it via the image diff?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: iirc the image pulls in the updates from trunk/store and then creates the tarball, then I believe it just uses image diff to install on the device, cwayne might be able to give you more clarity though
<cwayne> the ones in the custom tarball are via image diff i *think*
<jibel> pmcgowan, it's a diff, everything is already unpacked in the tarball
<pmcgowan> jibel, thats what I thought thanks, so there is no way a single click could fail to update
<bzoltan_> sil2100: Do you know what should be the cure for the "error pushing:" failure of the ubuntu-device-flash?
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, is that arale? probably the flaky usb
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan: no, it is both krillin and mako. Bootstrapping works fine, but simple flash fails
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, latest u-d-f from the PPA?
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan: it should be up to date.. I check the versions
<pmcgowan> I have  0.20-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan> fwiw
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan: I have 1.1+15.10.20150519-0~341~ubuntu15.04.1 from the recipe .. that is newer then any release
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan: hmm... now it works... it could be USB flakiness
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan:  it is random... "error pushing: error: protocol fault (no status)" and never finishes with the flashing :(
<infinity> jibel: Who was your new victim for dkms testing issues?
<infinity> jibel: Looks like the current builds have been running for 27 hours. :P
<jibel> infinity, still me
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, that weird maybe your laptop
<infinity> jibel: Oh.  Well, hi you.  Iz broke.
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan:  it happens on both my laptops... checking the third one
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, I am not sure where you got that version
<pmcgowan> I don't see that in the ppa
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan: from here -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/+recipe/sdk-tools-dev
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, why not the one in the ppa?
<jibel> infinity, the execution node is down again
<jibel> infinity, I'll restart it
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan:  :) somebody need to test the release candidate of the phablet-tools.
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan:  but i will  downgrade now and see... if it works then the phablet-tools trunk is broken
<infinity> jibel: Is that same node used by autopkgtests, cause they seem a bit backed up too.
<jibel> infinity, yeah but adt jobs are distributed, it shouldn't be a problem
<jibel> infinity, let me restart whatI can
<jibel> infinity, dkms node is back
<infinity> jibel: Will the jobs need a kick, or should they wake up?
<jibel> infinity, they'll wake up
<infinity> jibel: Ta.
<jibel> cihelp: ^ can you monitor wazn-adt, it's the second time it crashes in 2 weeks and no one notice
<fginther> jibel, it's just the 'wazn-adt' slave right. not the node itself or the two other slaves running there?
<jibel> fginther, yes, the jenkins-slave process dies and doesn't respawn
<boiko> sil2100: does the dashboard still show the silos as marked as tested and ready for QA?
<fginther> jibel, I'm a little curious as to what's going on here. initctl reports 'auto-package-testing-jenkins-slave stop/waiting', but the slave is running. Do you know how it was restarted?
<sil2100> boiko: yes, but not from the spreadsheet... sadly Robert removed support for the spreadsheet completely
<boiko> sil2100: so, yesterday I marked some silos as tested on the spreadsheet, was that migrated or do I need to mark them as tested again?
<sil2100> boiko: no, all is fine
<boiko> sil2100: I just don't see them marked as so in the dashboard
<sil2100> boiko: yes, since as I said, the dashboard doesn't understand the spreadsheet anymore, and there was no migration to bileto yet
<sil2100> So it's just marked on the spreadsheet, QA is aware of those
<boiko> sil2100: ok, good, just checking, thanks for the info :)
<sil2100> This switch to bileto is a bit faulty
<fginther> jibel, Oh, I think I see now. Looks like you manually started it.
<sil2100> fginther: hey! Did you have an issue with jenkins and the parambuild plugin before that suddenly it wasn't urldecoding the parameters from the URL?
<fginther> sil2100, no, I can't say I've seen that
<jibel> fginther, sorry was otp. I restarted it
<fginther> jibel, thanks for clarifying
<infinity> jibel: I question the efficacy of your restart.  Or your claim that the jobs would unstick themselves. :)
<infinity> jibel: All of them still seem to be in the "building for over a day" state, I'd have expected a few to be done by now.
<cyphermox> hi, could I please have a silo for line 44, or should I open a bileto ticket now instead of using the spreadsheet (line was already there, been sitting in the queue for over a week)?
<sil2100> cyphermox: please open a bileto ticket :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: thanks!
<greyback_> jibel: hey did the current silo11 slip through the cracks? I don't see it in the QA testing board
<cyphermox> sil2100: am I also the person supposed to hit assign?
<sil2100> cyphermox: yes, but it's broken a bit right now, let me assign it for you
<cyphermox> ah ok
<cyphermox> just wanted to know if it was all self-serve ;P
<cyphermox> awe_: ^^
<cyphermox> next time, you'll be able to do it all yourself
<awe_> k
<cyphermox> morphis: ^ I guess this is relevant for you too
<sil2100> Aaah, I see the issue
<sil2100> Not sure why suddenly firefox decides to urlencode already urlencoded strings
<jibel> infinity, jenkins is slowly digesting the queue. The UI is a bit confusing but if you scroll down to a node called wazn-adt, you'll see that all the builds with a number in front of them are recent.
<jibel> infinity, the jobs without number are virtual jobs that jenkins create to keep track of its upcoming tasks
<rvr> boiko: ping
<rvr> sil2100: To approve a silo, is the spreadsheet still working?
<sil2100> Looks like an apache misconfiguration
<sil2100> rvr: yeah, for approving yes - since those are simple formulas
<infinity> jibel: Ahh, check.  I'll attempt more patience.
<jibel> greyback_, it probably slipped through the cracks
<rvr> sil2100: Ok
<greyback_> jibel: shall I add a card?
<jibel> greyback_, which line of the spreadsheet is it?
<boiko> rvr: pong
<greyback_> jibel: 59
<greyback_> jibel: thank you
<jibel> greyback_, added
<rvr> boiko: Silo 8
<boiko> rvr: yep
<rvr> boiko: Does the bug has any manual test?
<rvr> boiko: Skip network checks on always dispatchable accounts
<boiko> rvr: ah yes, let me check the testplan, salem_ said something about addind that to the testplan, let me double check
<boiko> rvr: the manual test is: disable data connections (both wifi and mobile data) and reboot the device
<boiko> rvr: the dialer needs to show the carrier name, if it doesn't, that's the bug
<salem_> rvr, yes, just ensure there are not network (wifi/data) connections active after a reboot and try making/receive calls/messages.
<salem_> s/not/no/
<rvr> salem_: Ok, I'll check that. Please update the test plan.
<salem_> rvr, will do, thanks.
<sil2100> robru: I see that you're double urlencoding all your requests - it was done like this in the spreadsheet as well
<sil2100> robru: now apache seems confused by this and triple-urlencodes everything
<sil2100> robru: is there any reason we have to urlencode urlencoded strings?
<davmor2> sil2100: silo006 is good to go
<sil2100> Publishing
<salem_> rvr, just updated telepathy-ofono testplan.
<rvr> salem_: Hmmm
<rvr> Something weird
<rvr> I'm in a call, but dialer app doesn't show any call
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  how in an automatic test environment can I unlock the screen?  Once I have adb connection :) I could unlock it with a gdbus call... but there is no adb when the screen is locked
<salem_> rvr, is the green call indicator at the top?
<rvr> salem_: Nope
<salem_> rvr, incoming call?
<rvr> salem_: Yes
<rvr> salem_: Second try seems good
<salem_> rvr, do you have wifi/data connection?
<rvr> salem_: Nope, deactivated them
<salem_> rvr, ok, but it was like this when you got the incoming call, right?
<pmcgowan> hey udf is tellig me --revision is unknown flag, what am I doing wrong
<rvr> salem_: Yes. call was established but then the UI reverted to the offline state, even when the call was active. I could talk, etc.
<salem_> rvr, that's really weird, but I would say that's a separate bug.
<sil2100> Damn, this bug is a waste of time
<sil2100> robru: anyway, found how it's happening that it's broken, but I need you to understand why it's happening
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I think once developer mode is enabled then the screen doesn't need to be unlocked to get adb access
<sil2100> bzoltan_: at least that's how my device is working ;)
<salem_> rvr, the original bug would prevent you from receiving the call in first place.
<pmcgowan> popey, davmor2 ?  hey udf is tellig me --revision is unknown flag, what am I doing wrong
<bzoltan_> sil2100: makor or krillin? I have flashed with --developer-mode --password=${PASSWORD}
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I'm using arale here with developer mode, but I also switched the switch in system-settings
<davmor2> pmcgowan: --revision has to go before touch in the command
<davmor2> pmcgowan: should be u-d-f --revision x touch --channel whatever/channel
<pmcgowan> omg
<popey> hehe
<pmcgowan> davmor2, thanks so lame
<popey> i love u-d-f
<jibel> what's the logic to have this option before touch
<popey> I have to re-learn it every time
<jibel> every one try after
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I hve developer mode enabled and the adb gets closed when the lock screen comes up ... on mako with vivid overlay
<pmcgowan> yeah there is even an open bug
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hmm, that's strange - could you poke cihelp about that? They might know more since they use devices in the lab for testing
<sil2100> So they should know how to properly unlock it
<jibel> but u-d-f does everything, creates images, flash them, query the server...
<pmcgowan> it just needs to parse arguments now
<jibel> ah right, it's a detail
<fginther> bzoltan_, sil2100, the krillins and arales require a special recovery image to be used during u-d-f flashing
<fginther> which enables adb while the screen is locked
<bzoltan_> fginther:  I amnot sure if I understand that
<bzoltan_> fginther:  I am on mako this time ..
<fginther> bzoltan_, oh, mako doesn't require it
<davmor2> pmcgowan: run u-d-f --help and it lists the order of arguments and options as you build up the command
<fginther> unless things have changed very recently
<bzoltan_> fginther:  my mako with the latest vivid image it does
<bzoltan_> fginther:  I see in the --help it says about the --recovery-image= so, where can i get that?
<jibel> davmor2, RTFM is not a good answer :) when a user does the same mistake each time he uses a tool, it supposes something is wrong with the tool
<rvr> salem_: boiko: Silo 8 approved
<fginther> bzoltan_, http://people.canonical.com/~plars/touch
<salem_> rvr, awesome, thanks
<bzoltan_> fginther:  Thank you ... I will ask plars to make a mako version too >(
<davmor2> jibel: no that was a genuine piece of advice,  just append --help and it fills you in on the options available after each step not saying that it is a good thing just a helpful one :)
<fginther> bzoltan_, these were not made by plars, that was just the only easily place we had to store them
<pmcgowan> davmor2, write a qml front end to it please :)
<fginther> bzoltan_, let me see if I can dig up who made them, but if mako now needs them :-(
<plars> bzoltan_: oh, we need one for mako now also? I just grabbed those from an older image because there was no official place at the time, there may be some official place now though
<plars> bzoltan_: maybe sil2100 knows?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: if you see  the code I write you wouldn't even joke about that ;)  There are way more competent coders in the room ;)
<bzoltan_> plars: Yes, I was strugling my way thru the tools today to figure it out
<pmcgowan> heh
<fginther> bzoltan_, FWIW, I can see version 202 from ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu channel being flashed on mako with no need for a recovery image
<robru> sil2100: as a workaround for right now, it works if you s/%2520/ /g on the text field and leave the URLs doubly encoded: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5565/console
<jibel> robru, sil2100 when I log into https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/ I just get the header and no request
<jibel> I checked "ci-train-users" on the sso page
<robru> jibel: yeah I was getting an error as well, it seems intermittent, try reloading a few times
<sil2100> Same here
<sil2100> Yeah, after a few reloads it works now
<jibel> ah it is just terribly slow
<jibel> robru, you didn't have to reimplement everything from the spreadsheet :P
<robru> jibel: no no, what's happening is that it's doing an ajax request in the background that silently fails, it retries every few minutes. it's fast when it works
<robru> jibel: and of course I can't access the log, will need IS to poke at it, sigh
<jibel> robru, where should I file bugs? when I edit then cancel it logs me out
<robru> jibel: yeah file bugs against lp:bileto, but again this is the same issue, ajax request is failing intermittently
<jibel> I'll be patient until you get the logs then
<boiko> rvr: thanks
<Laney> I just put a redirect in place for the old dashboard URL
<robru_> sil2100: jibel: ok sorry my IRC client has picked the perfect time to explode
<robru_> sil2100: I'm in webops trying to get things sorted out, apparently the problem is logrotate misconfigured and then bileto can't log properly and gets angry
<robru_> sil2100: jibel: it should be temporarily ok now, but I'm working on a permanent fix
<Laney> is the spreadsheet still around enough to let me reconfigure a silo?
<robru_> Laney: yes
<robru_> Laney: the spreadsheet won't update status but it can reconfigure an existing silo
<Laney> OK, thanks!
<Laney> robru_: do I need to worry about the messed up urlencoding in MERGE_PROPOSALS and SOURCES?
<robru_> Laney: yeah, you should manually s/%2520/ /g to make it work (the urls can stay double encoded but you need real spaces between the urls)
<Laney> ty
<dobey> that's an odd set of packages in a silo
<robru> sil2100: what were you saying about SSO redirecting through http? I'm not seeing that
<sil2100> robru: let me check if it's still doing that
<sil2100> robru: yeah, still does that, let me PM you with details
<robru> cihelp: can I get CI configured for lp:bileto the same way it already is for lp:cupstream2distro? thanks
<psivaa> robru: looking into it
<robru> psivaa: thanks
<jibel> robru, when I can the API, I frequently get an 'Internal Server error'
<jibel> I call*
<robru> jibel: hmmm I thought I fixed that
<jibel> robru, this is what I call: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/v1/tickets?qa_signoff=Ready
<jibel> robru, actually I get it more often than the valid output
<robru> jibel: yeah I'm seeing that too, even without the query
<kgunn> jibel: hey since you're on :)
<robru> jibel: oh well this time I'm finally seeing a traceback in the logs
<kgunn> https://trello.com/c/9ujHpNLB/2096-ubuntu-landing-035-unity-api-unity8-mzanetti
<kgunn> that one can be unblocked now
<robru> jibel: ok I don't know when I can fix this by but at least I have something to go on now
<kgunn> and that was our goof, sorry
<jibel> kgunn, done
<jibel> robru, ok
<kgunn> ta
<boiko> jibel: hi, in the spreadsheet I had silos 15 and 40 marked as ready for QA to test, but I don't see it in the QA spreadsheet, could you please just check why they are not there?
<boiko> robru: quick question: rvr has tested and approved silo 8, do I need to do anything for it to get published?
<robru> boiko: pinging me is a good start
<boiko> robru: still getting familiar with the new UI, glad we got rid of the spreadsheet :)
<robru> boiko: yeah things are exploding right now, sorry this transition is going to be a little rough
<boiko> robru: no worries,I will just be pinging you more often but no worries regarding transition problems, that's fine
<AlbertA> cihelp: ^ this is powerd so it will fail boottest due to the package install failing to update config-default.xml being in a seperate ro partition
<jibel> boiko, they are not there because the spreadsheet doesn't update the statuses in the dashboard anymore because of the migration to the new system.
<jibel> boiko, we'll add the cards
<jhodapp> robru, is the second to last line about Bileto going to be fatal or just ignore? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-038-1-build/42/console
<robru> jhodapp: this is a spreadsheet landing right? if so it's fine, it's just trying to push the status to bileto and bileto doesn't recognize the id number. not fatal
<robru> jhodapp: if that's a request from bileto though then that's a problem (still not fatal but not good)
<jhodapp> robru, yeah it was a spreadsheet landing
<robru> jhodapp: yeah no worries then
<jhodapp> excellent, thanks!
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<jhodapp> looking forward to using your work in bileto
<jibel> boiko, what are the lines for silos 15 and 40?
<boiko> jibel: let me look, just a sec
<jibel> boiko, nm, found it
<boiko> jibel: ok
<jibel> robru, no pressure, but hurry up, I won't create cards manually for a long time :)
<robru> jibel: yeah sorry. I will migrate the spreadsheet later today, just putting out fires right now
<fginther> AlbertA, thanks for the heads up. Looks like it hasn't hit proposed just yet as it isn't in the excuses report
<psivaa> robru: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/bileto-ci has been added but http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/bileto-ci/1/console sees some failures. If you'd please take a look and let us know what are the dependencies, we'd be able to fulfill
<robru> psivaa: oh thanks
<robru> psivaa: one sec
<robru> psivaa: the dependencies are here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/bileto/charm/view/head:/hooks/install#L19
<robru> psivaa: of which some are only accessible in trusty-cat-ue archive
<robru> psivaa: you'll need to add "deb http://archive.admin.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty-cat-ue main" archive to get all the deps
<psivaa> robru: ack, will take a look at adding them
<kgunn> robru: hey, so i just tried to reconfig silo 0 via the old sheet....is that doable ?
<kgunn> e.g. for old silos, do we still go thru the sheet?
<robru> kgunn: yes the spreadsheet should be usable for reconfiguring, what are you seeing?
<kgunn> robru: it could very well be me
<kgunn> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5573/console
<robru> kgunn: yes for this moment we go through the old sheet for reconfiguring existing silos. I'm working on migrating the data but it's not ready yet
<robru> kgunn: yeah, it's you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/silo0/+merge/264015 404
<kgunn> robru: nvmd (sheepishly)
<kgunn> robru: helps if you actually paste the link you want in the cell....
<kgunn> gaahhh!
<robru> kgunn: lol no worries. I should clean up those tracebacks and make the errors more readable
<robru> psivaa: certain failures are expected at this point, if you get a CI run that looks like this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/136541/ then you know all the deps are available and everything is working
<kenvandine> trainguards: silo 2 is marked as QA granted, but the status on the dashboard doesn't say it's ready to publish
<robru> kenvandine: yeah sorry it's a mess, thanks for pinging me
<kenvandine> robru, no worries, just want to make sure nothing's holding it up :)
 * kenvandine really wants to see passing CI again :)
<robru> kenvandine: well, no statuses are being reported anywhere, so that's holding it up
<robru> kenvandine: if you see it has QA granted (in the trello board?) you can publish it
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i'll do that :)
<kenvandine> robru, just making sure
<kenvandine> thanks!
<robru> kenvandine: dashboard won't report qa statuses for spreadsheet stuff
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome
<jibel> robru, brendand marked is qa granted in bileto
<jibel> it*
<kenvandine> yeah, that's where i saw it
<kenvandine> not the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> ugh... should i be concerned with this?
<kenvandine> 2015-07-30 19:12:49,226 ERROR Bileto says: 400 BAD REQUEST
<kenvandine> but it finished with SUCCESS
<davmor2> robru, sil2100: silo51 is good to go
<robru> davmor2: thanks
<AlbertA> fginther: powerd is listed in excuses now.
<kenvandine> robru, i think something blew up there publishing to wily, silo 2
<kenvandine> i see it in the overlay ppa for vivid, but no change mail yet for wily
<kenvandine> that 400 error makes me think something didn't happen
<robru> kenvandine: no that's fine
<robru> kenvandine: the 400 error is just bileto saying "I don't know this requestid"
<kenvandine> it's been over 10 minutes and no wily change mail
<kenvandine> ok...
<kenvandine> it's usually quicker than this
<robru> kenvandine: log?
<kenvandine> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-2-publish/116/console
<boiko> robru: silo 34 was saying address-book-service is outdated, so I tried rebuilding it, but it failed with the error seen on the dashboard
<kenvandine> robru, maybe it will work... just i got worried :)
<robru> kenvandine: that log is fine but indeed cicopy is broken
<boiko> robru: there was actually no landing in there, but the changelog shows an entry from the citrain: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/address-book-service/+changelog
<robru> boiko: ok just wait a moment
<kenvandine> robru, ok, so you'll handle it?
<boiko> robru: no hurry, just letting you know
<robru> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> kenvandine: ok it should be fixed, but the cicopy thing only runs every 5 minutes, so you should see that within 5 minutes or so. I gotta eat, brb
<robru> kenvandine: ok looks good
<robru> boiko: yeah so address-book-service is in -proposed, I'm assuming another silo already published and hasn't merged yet. that's why you're getting that error.
<robru> boiko: in fact silo 28 needs to migrate before you can rebuild
<boiko> robru: ah ok, found it, silo 28
<boiko> robru: ok, thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<kenvandine> robru, thx!
<kgunn> robru: can you help me with a game of what-am-i-doing-wrong
<robru> kgunn: in a sec, i have some food on the stove
<kgunn> robru: nw, i'll type here, just when you get a chance
<kgunn> so in silo42, it gave me an error about changelog versioning, so i bumped it
<kgunn> it's just a demo silo, so i changed the deb version string from 2015 to 2016, thinking that should make it not complain for a while
<kgunn> but what's weird is in the output
<kgunn> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-042-1-build/21/console
<kgunn> don't know how why it's comparing to another deb string containing 2016 (as in the year)
<robru> kgunn: your using a branch that has been released to wily but your silo targets vivid. If you read the error not closely it says 15.04 is less than 15.10.
<robru> kgunn: you need to either do a dual silo or change your changelog to say 15.04
<kgunn> ah ok
<kgunn> thanks
<robru> kgunn: your welcome
<kgunn> robru: when specifying dual, do we also need to specify destination ppa (stable phone) ?
<robru> kgunn: no don't do that
<robru> kgunn: dual is always overlay. If you set the overlay that means you want wily packages in the overlay
<kgunn> ah
<kgunn> i didn't do that...i saw others by convention, just confirming
<robru> kgunn: i may have put in a check to stop that from happening but i can't remember if I just dreamed it
<kgunn> i think it was always the same in the old sheet too
<kgunn> e.g. possible, but no one used it
<fginther> AlbertA, powerd should be unblocked shortly
<robru> kgunn: dual silo is just a wily silo with a vivid overlay tumor, all the options control the wily half, vivid half is all hard coded
<kgunn> robru: ^ just a little bug, i switched to dual, then hit "assign" and i thot huh, why does it say vivid....then it failed ^, second time it says "dual" like i expected
<AlbertA> fginther: ack
<robru> kgunn: maybe your clicked assign before the edit saved?
<robru> kgunn: there's an ajax roundtrip after clicking save, should be fast but maybe it was slow that time or something
<kgunn> robru: i don't think so...but i do feel like i'm getting logged out incessantly
<robru> kgunn: yeah the log out thing is just the backend being crap, I'm working on it
<kgunn> k
<kgunn> that was prolly it
<kgunn> just raced out
<AlbertA> robru: how do I sync packages from wily to vivid+overlay now? Do I put ubuntu,wily in Sync source? and package names in "Manual Source Packages" box?
<robru> AlbertA: yeah
<robru> AlbertA: hover over the fields should explain a bit, please email me if anything is unclear and i can expand it.
<AlbertA> robru: thanks yeah they were self-explaining...just wanted to confirm :)
<AlbertA> robru: could we have a ubuntu,wily option in the dropdown in Sync source?
<robru> AlbertA: also if you double click on the sync field it suggests some common options
<robru> AlbertA: Hmmmmmmm if that not in there already?
<AlbertA> robru: I don't see it in the dropdown
<robru> AlbertA: ah I see it's just ubuntu,vivid. Ok I can add that but I won't be able to roll it out until later
<AlbertA> robru: also can I delete duplicate entries...I got logged out  while saving one clicked again.
<robru> AlbertA: you can't delete them but just set the status to 'Abandoned' and it'll disappear
<AlbertA> robru: cool thanks
<robru> AlbertA: you're welcome
<charles> is anyone else having trouble staying logged into https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/ ?
<dobey> i can't log in at all on it; it just always has the "Log in with Ubuntu SSO" button
<dobey> trainguards: ^^
<robru> dobey: charles: yes there are some known issues unfortunately, keep trying
<robru> charles: dobey: if you get logged out, don't actually try to log in again, just reload the page.
<charles> robru, ack
<charles> thanks for that; I've been re-logging in several times
<dobey> oh now there's some content
<charles> ya, same here
<robru> charles: dobey: yeah sorry I need to make it give a real error message, right now unfortunately it just appears logged out without actually being logged out
<dobey> well i can't see how to actually create a new request
<robru> dobey: you need to log in to get the new request form
<charles> robru, no worries, rollouts are never perfect. I appreciate the tip
<robru> dobey: but if it's not showing any requests at all, that's a backend issue, requests should be visible even if logged out
<dobey> i thought i was logged in
<robru> dobey: if you can see the requests but still the login button then you're definitely not logged in
<robru> dobey: if you can't see the requests but see the login button, that's an error state that's indeterminate.
<dobey> robru: i mean, i clicked on log in and performed that loop about 20 times
<robru> dobey: what are you seeing?
<dobey> well now i can see the request form
<dobey> so apparently i wasn't logged in
<charles> dobey, that's what I was seeing as well. I'm not sure what changed s.t. I finally got logged in
<robru> dobey: it's possible. I don't know what the hell is happening, stuff that worked fine in staging is exploding in production.
<dobey> but seems backend issues make it difficult to know whether i am actually logged in or not
<dobey> robru: that's the problem; you put it in production :)
<robru> charles: dobey: a good way to troubleshoot is to visit https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/v1/tickets. If you get a 500 error, the backend is broked, try reloading. if you get a json blob then it's all good
<dobey> could use some "responsive design" improvements; i like small fonts, but with these colors, it's a bit too small to fit in a single window without horizontal scrolling on my crazy 4k monitor :)
<dobey> ah well
<robru> dobey: what? I have a 1080p that doesn't horizontally scroll
<dobey> robru: doesn't horizontally scroll with a full screen/maximized browser you mean?
<robru> dobey: yeah, maximized
<dobey> yeah, i use windows
<robru> dobey: well, considering the spreadsheet would scroll horizontally through three screenfuls I think this is a win. if you can't maximize your screen then I can't help you :-P
<dobey> but my browser is 1266px wide
<robru> dobey: why is it even horizontally scrolling? shouldn't the longer cells be wrapped?
<dobey> robru: eh, i hated the spreadsheet horizontal scrolling too. but it's a spreadsheet, and it's google's, so not much we can do about that
<robru> dobey: somebody already complained about horizontal scrolling and I already fixed it
<dobey> some are wrapped
<dobey> but the new request block at the top isn't wrapping all the text entries
<robru> dobey: it's a free form text field, why would it wrap?
<dobey> robru: why do i need four of them in the same row? why can't they stack?
<robru> dobey: they correspond to the displayed rows beneath. it's like a row header.
<dobey> so why can't the stuff below wrap at the same places too?
<robru> dobey: because it's tabular data inspired by the spreadsheet. I basically took one huge google row and broke it into two manageable rows.
<charles> robru, it doesn't stop work from getting done, but minor bug report: Status for the pay-service req I'm on now is listed as "Silo ready to build" but it started building 7 minutes ago
<robru> charles: yeah that's probably related to the 500s in the backend
<robru> AlbertA: 11 is ready for qa?
<AlbertA> robru: silo 8 yes...
<michi> robru: Can you help with this? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-2-publish/6/console
<robru> michi: one sec
<michi> Sure!
<robru> michi: you need an archive admin, please ask in #ubuntu-release. I already pinged there and got no response
<michi> Ah, I see. Thanks, will try!
<charles> robru, so if I don't need QA signoff and am ready to publish, I would do that by editing the signoff status, yes?
<robru> charles: yes you can set that to 'Publish without QA'
<charles> robru, thanks
<AlbertA> trainguards: I don't see a card entry in the QA trello board, for silo 8, which is ready for QA... do I just need to wait?
<robru> AlbertA: no you need to ping qa if it's a spreadsheet landing, everything is broken I'm afraid.
<AlbertA> robru: it's an entry in the new one
<robru> AlbertA: what number?
<AlbertA> 11
<robru> AlbertA: ok, bileto is literally on fire, so qa bot probably can't access the API to know that it's ready. ping some qa person to get it on the queue
<AlbertA> robru: ack thanks
<thomi> robru: umm "literally on fire"
<robru> thomi: LITERALLY
<thomi> ...pics, or it didn't happen :P
<robru> thomi: http://images.rapgenius.com/4jh2iqo0mlekbviwkr97w46m6.450x600x1.gif
<AlbertA> robru: looks like duplicate entries to the QA trello board are being added periodically...I saw 3 about 15mins later 4, about another 15 mins later 5...https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/
<AlbertA> robru: ooh now 6....
<robru> AlbertA: that would be qa's job to fix, I don't make those
<AlbertA> robru: ack
<robru> AlbertA: most likely jibel's bot has a bug
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-31
<robru> ok, if anybody is around, I am now going to take the spreadsheet offline and migrate all requests into bileto.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1I2YFOy | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Spreadsheet is now read-only
<veebers> robru: should I hold off trying to make an entry to bilto 'till you're done?
<robru> veebers: yes please. running some scripts.
<robru> heh
<veebers> robru: ack, I'll hold off :-)
<robru> veebers: almost done actually
<robru> veebers: ok moment of truth
<robru> veebers: success! ok go ahead with whatever you were doing
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1I2YFOy | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Spreadsheet is migrated fully, use bileto exclusively from now on.
<veebers> robru: cool, I'm just out the door though :-P I'll fire one off when I get back though
<robru> veebers: sorry about that, should be settling down now ;-)
<veebers> robru: nw :-)
<robru> kgunn: veebers: everything working OK? ^^
<kgunn> robru: uh,  i didn't reconfig or anything...
<kgunn> want me to look at something on my end
<robru> kgunn: you ran the build job though? looks like it worked. need any help?
<robru> kgunn: I'm just paranoid after the issues I've been seeing yesterday and today
<veebers> robru: oh, as far as i can tell, I built the ppa but haven't used it yet
<kgunn> robru: i had built mir and qtmir earlier...yeah
<veebers> robru: packages seem to have built fine
<robru> veebers: you made the request in bileto ok? no weird errors?
<veebers> robru: yeah I did. Nothing odd that I saw
<robru> veebers: cool
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, popey, ogra_: how about we skip today?
<popey> awwww
<popey> I had a shower and put a shirt on and everything!
<sil2100> oh!
<popey> I have nothing to discuss today.
<jibel> sil2100, it's fine by me
<davmor2> sil2100: but I'm no good at skipping I always get tangled in the rope
<ogra_> sil2100, apart from feeling sorry for popey i got nothing either :)
<davmor2> michi: have a word with sil2100 about your silo QA don't really deal with that side at all
<michi> davmor2: OK, thanks for letting me know!
<michi> sil2100: ping
<michi> Can you help with this one? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-2-publish/6/console
<sil2100> michi: what's up?
<sil2100> Ah, looking in a min
<michi> Thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, robru the bot should be fixed now, it freaked out on errors 500 and created duplicates
<mandel> sil2100, sorry to be a PITA, what was the patter to add in the CI to set the version, something like revno0 or the like, right? I'm updating the symbols files
<jibel> I marked silo 8 as ready for QA
<mandel> sil2100, no need, I found and old MR with what I needed :)
<michi> sil2100: sorry, was off-line for a while
<sil2100> michi: reviewing :)
<michi> Thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, is there just really 1 silo ready for QA in bileto?
<jibel> sil2100, or something went wrong with the migration?
<sil2100> jibel: no idea...
<jibel> sil2100, I think it's the second option, something is wrong
<sil2100> jibel: well, what I do know is that bileto says there are 2 landings assigned to silo landing-002
<jibel> sil2100, probable one from yesterday and the import
<jibel> sil2100, I think you can safely cancel the one that is not granted
<sil2100> One of them is landed probably, so I put it to landed
<sil2100> jibel: actually, comparing with the spreadsheet, it looks like that indeed
<sil2100> When grepping for silos that were marked as ready for QA, none of them are assigned right now anymore
<sil2100> jibel: oh, no, wait
<sil2100> jibel: ok, bileto really looks somehow b0rken
<sil2100> jibel: accoridning to bileto, only a few requests are assigned to silos
<sil2100> robru: ^
<sil2100> jibel: anyway, trying to manually correct this
<sil2100> jibel: could you take care of landing-011?
<sil2100> jibel: silo 11 is for the gcc-5 transition
<greyback> sil2100: quick question, is the "assign" button like hte old "assign/reconfigure" button in the spreadsheet? I want to add to my silo
<sil2100> Yes :)
<greyback> cool, thanks
<davmor2> sil2100, jibel: just looking through the silos why does silo43 exist?
<jibel> sil2100, rvr is on silo 11
<jibel> davmor2, what is islo 43?
<jibel> silo*
<rvr> There is no silo 43 on trello
<jibel> davmor2, it's a wily silo
<davmor2> jibel: wily and unity7
<rvr> No QA Needed some exciting Compiz/Unity7 fixes desktop only Original requestid: 1438117605011
<rvr> Ah, wily
<jibel> sil2100, now there are requests ready for QA without a silo
<sil2100> Yes, as I migrated that data manually
<jibel> sil2100, 72 for example
<sil2100> jibel: ah, ok, misread what you said
<sil2100> Yes, that's what I mentioned above
<pete-woods> trainguards: doko seems to have manually uploaded libusermetrics to one of my silos, can you guys strip it out? (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-049/+packages)
<sil2100> pete-woods: it's unrelated to your landing?
<sil2100> pete-woods: I can remove it
<Laney> I'm guessing it was a typo
<Laney> 49 -> 39
<Laney> you should check with him
<pete-woods> sil2100: completely. I don't have any idea why it's in there
<pete-woods> indeed, I already landed the gcc5 fix for libusermetrics to the archive
<pete-woods> I've let him know you guys are removing it
<Laney> probably want to copy it to 39
<Laney> (minus binaries)
<pete-woods> while you guys are at it could you also remove the unity-notifications stuff?
<pete-woods> it turns out there's nothing wrong with that library
<pete-woods> so don't want to make any changes to it
<pete-woods> I've just removed the unity-notifications MR from the request (thanks for migrating it to the new system btw)
<pete-woods> and run the assign job again
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, will remove those
<jibel> sil2100, I'll had some error handling when the silo is missing in bileto but the result won't be nice :)
<jibel> at least that'll unblock qa
<pete-woods> sil2100: awesome, thanks :)
<sil2100> jibel: filled in a bug for this bileto issue
<jibel> sil2100, I fixed the bot to not explode when no silo is assigned even if it doesn't really make sense. But at least all the requests are on the board
<bzoltan_> sil2100: do you have any idea why the qtbase5-private-gles-dev could be missing from the UITK gles build? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-1-build/186/consoleFull ?
<jibel> sil2100, why is /home/ubuntu/bin/silo_notifier.run
<jibel> oops paste failed
<jibel> sil2100, why is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?req=56 ready for QA while it is for wily?
<sil2100> jibel: not sure, it was the same thing on the spreadsheet
<jibel> dbarth__, ^ it's yours, do you know?
<jgdx> alesage, hey, is the button gray or grayed out?
<jgdx> vrruiz^
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1I2YFOy | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Spreadsheet is migrated fully, use bileto exclusively from now on. Wily landing gates closed for the gcc-5 transition package copy!
<jgdx> rvr, commented on the silo 33 board item
<sil2100> jibel: maybe it was a dual landing silo that got converted
<sil2100> Anyway, no landings for now
<rvr> jgdx: I see. Let's wait until alesage is awake.
<jgdx> rvr, okay
<bzoltan_> sil2100: ^^^^ any idea?
<alesage> jgdx, rvr hi, when resetting the LTE check item doesn't come back green as I expect
<jgdx> alesage, hi! I don't quite follow. The LTE check is unchecked and cannot be checked?
<jgdx> alesage, ah, you do a "APN reset" and the LTE comes back unchecked.
<alesage> jgdx, correct
<sil2100> bzoltan_: let me take a look once I'm back from lunch :)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  OK, thank you
<jgdx> alesage, could I have the output of $ /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts please ?
<alesage> jgdx, sent privately
<jgdx> alesage, thanks. Is this after you manually checked the lte item?
<dbarth__> jibel. sil2100: yes, ours
<dbarth__> and yes, it was dual landing converted back to wily only
<jibel> dbarth__, okay, deleted from the board
<alesage> jgdx, yes--the item shows up green on boot
<alesage> jgdx, doesn't seem to appear here, don't know if it's supposed to
<alesage> jgdx performing another test
<rvr> sil2100: How can I approve silo 11?
<sil2100> rvr: in bileto, go to the request that has silo 11, press edit and switch the status from the dropdown list there
<sil2100> dbarth__: ok, I'll do it a not-requires-QA then
 * sil2100 still fighting his hardware problems
<rvr> sil2100: I don't find silo 11 at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/
<sil2100> rvr: yeah, that's a known bug, that's why you should use the dashboard and then click on the requestID there - it'll bring you to the bileto entry
<jgdx> abeato, is anyone setting ia contexts' preferred prop to 1 on boot?
<rvr> sil2100: Hmm
<abeato> jgdx, yes, ofono does that
<sil2100>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1480249 <- teh bug
<rvr> sil2100: Ah, I see
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480249 in Bileto "Some bileto request after migration are missing silo information" [High,New]
<jgdx> abeato, hmm.. why not immediately after a ResetContexts?
<abeato> jgdx, well, you do not use the IA context at that moment
<rvr> sil2100: Error submitting form 401
<abeato> jgdx, it is used just when ofono starts
<jgdx> abeato, okay, thanks!
<abeato> jgdx, np
<sil2100> rvr: uh
<sil2100> o_O
<sil2100> Try retrying
<rvr> sil2100: Same result, error 401
<sil2100> hm, let me try
<sil2100> Works here, maybe you don't have teh permissions
<sil2100> Let me check that
<alesage> jgdx, sent another result privately
<sil2100> rvr: is that you? https://launchpad.net/~victor-ruiz+qa
<rvr> sil2100: Yes and no
<jgdx> alesage, right. That's currently due to design.
<sil2100> Give me your launchpad ID
<rvr> sil2100: It's an account I created for some tests
<rvr> sil2100: ~vrruiz
<sil2100> rvr: added, try switching it to something else now
<sil2100> You might need to re-log to bileto
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<alesage> jgdx one more note on the trello card
<jgdx> alesage, it's a normal sdk button :P
<rvr> sil2100:
<alesage> jgdx, ok thanks for clarifying :)
<rvr> sil2100: I still see Error 401, but the status is QA granted.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: one more moment, now still in a meeting ;p
<sil2100> rvr: I set it to QA granted myself
<sil2100> rvr: anyway, poke robru once he's up, it's his stuff ;p
<jgdx> alesage, the grayed out one is substantially less opaque. Do you want me to file a bug against the uitk+ux?
<rvr> sil2100: Ok, thanks anyway
<rvr> robru: Where is the test plan of bileto? }:)
<alesage> jgdx whether or not that's a bug is a grey area for me ;P
<rvr> robru: I have error 401 trying to approve a silo
<jgdx> alesage, lol
<alesage> silo ppl I got rvr's same 401 whilst approving 33 << sil2100
<sil2100> alesage: let me check if you're added to the team too
<alesage> sil2100, ah
<sil2100> alesage: hm, strange, you're already added - did you check the 'ci-train-users' checkbox when logging into bileto?
<alesage> sil2100, don't think so
<alesage> sil2100, will log out and repeat
<sil2100> alesage: log out and log in while checking the team membership :) Maybe that will help
<rvr> sil2100: Ahh, I didn't check that box
<sil2100> Ah ha!
<sil2100> Ok, so all is clear
<rvr> sil2100: Yeah, seems ok now
<kenvandine> sil2100, i just noticed bileto doesn't show which silo has a landing, is there a place i can file a bug about that?
<sil2100> There is a bug for that already ;)
<kenvandine> great
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1480249
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480249 in Bileto "Some bileto request after migration are missing silo information" [High,New]
<kenvandine> sil2100, oh, is that just for landings from the spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> alesage, are you still trying to approve silo 33?
<alesage> kenvandine, you caught me still trying to approve silo 33
<kenvandine> :)
<alesage> sil2100, I'm finding that setting the combo and pressing save has no effect :(
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ok, on your request now
<alesage> sil2100, but weirdly some data in the form is missing
<sil2100> alesage: uh?
<sil2100> kenvandine: I hope it's only for those entries
<kenvandine> sil2100, alesage is looking at req=28
<kenvandine> since there's no easy map of 33 to 28 :)
<alesage> sil2100, FWIW http://i.imgur.com/KBm2GhM.png
<jhodapp> sil2100, are you able to do a source package upload to a silo?
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure
<jhodapp> sil2100, alright, let me get things situated and I'll ping you with the details shortly
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hey! What did you mean exactly? I only see that your -gles packages failed to build because of some qmake error
<sil2100> bzoltan_: did I miss something?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  where do you see that? I see there missing dependencies
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213129613/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.3.1584%2B15.10.20150730-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz <- I see this
<sil2100> Project ERROR: Project has no top-level .qmake.conf file.
<sil2100> And because of this probably the dh_auto_configure fails
<kenvandine> alesage, looks like you created 3 new landings with qa granted?
<kenvandine> but all blank
<bzoltan_> sil2100: ehh... you look at the actual build log file ... bingo. Sorry, let me try to parse that
<alesage> kenvandine, landings for everyone!
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yeah ;) When the trains says that there's a build failed, I usually check the logs then, since the train doesn't parse those in any way
<bzoltan_> sil2100: true, thank you
<sil2100> alesage, kenvandine: I have a bug for that too ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok... so how do we mark it as qa verified?
<kenvandine> qa granted, whatever
<sil2100> alesage, kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1480251
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480251 in Bileto "Missing 'remove request' feature" [Low,New]
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, let me just do that
<sil2100> But remember, no wily publishings for now!
<kenvandine> oh?
<kenvandine> why not?
<kenvandine> are we in a freeze?
<ogra_> yes
<sil2100> kenvandine: didn't you see doko's e-mail and my follow up?
<ogra_> gcc
<kenvandine> oh... no i didn't
<kenvandine> damn
<sil2100> gcc-5 is landing, we don't want to land anything that might require a re-build
<jhodapp> sil2100, shared the source package files with you via google drive
<jhodapp> sil2100, this needs to go into silo 38
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok... so silo 33 will need a rebuild after that lands
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, will upload in a sec
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> jhodapp: uploaded! Just a reminder: you need to change UNRELEASED to wily (or vivid, depending where you want to build the package)
<sil2100> I changed it for you :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, oh didn't know that bit...I was told to leave it as UNRELEASED
<pmcgowan> jibel, the trello cards have nice bug references but the links are not to launchpad but rather back to trello
<pmcgowan> can that be fixed?
<jibel> pmcgowan, yeah trello interprets #NNNN as its own references. It can be fixed.
<jibel> and will be
<pmcgowan> jibel, thanks, I find it convenient
<greyback_> sil2100: hey, my silo11 has been acked by QA. I clicked the publish link but was told I don't have right to do that. That expected?
<greyback_> note, it is a vivid-overlay only silo
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you let me know when silo 38 is ready? anything else that I need to do?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I might be a bit late to the meeting, start without me - I'll join in some mins
<pmcgowan> oh I am late as well
<Chipaca> has the train changed to run tests as root at any point since .. april?
<Chipaca> s/tests/builds/
<Chipaca> trainguards ^ i guess that's a question for you?
<sil2100> Chipaca: why do you ask? The train builds everything as the same user as always
<sil2100> I mean, building the source packages, as the binary packages are being built in the PPA
<Chipaca> sil2100: and that user is not root
<Chipaca> true
<Chipaca> i'm going to blame tvoss with confusing me on this issue :)
<Chipaca> sil2100: sorry, and thank you
<sil2100> ;) No worries
<jhodapp> sil2100, any update on silo 38?
<greyback_> trainguards: any reason I can't publish silo11? It's vivid+overlay, ACKed by QA.
<sil2100> greyback_: only trainguards can publish, and we're in a freeze right now
<sil2100> See topic
<greyback_> sil2100: I saw wily gates closed, but not vivid, hence question
<sil2100> Ah! Overlay! Ok, publishing in a momento :)
<greyback_> sil2100: thanks man, sorry for poking
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks :)
<davmor2> sil2100: robru: I'm trying to set silo 008 to qa granted but I'm getting a 401 error do I need to be in a group or anything that I'm not in?
<sil2100> davmor2: sure, I'll add you, you need to re-login once that's done
<davmor2> sil2100: no worries
<davmor2> sil2100: did you add me yet?
<jibel> pmcgowan, lp friendly bug link in trello cards https://trello.com/c/Fz4noUoF/2088-38-ubuntu-landing-047-systemd-anpok
<jibel> enjoy
<pmcgowan> now thats service :)
<sil2100> davmor2: I thought I did
<sil2100> oh, I got a timeout
<rvr> mzanetti: Approving silo 35
<davmor2> sil2100: got it now thanks :)
 * davmor2 waits on the bot to tell me it is approved before annoying sil2100  ;)
<sil2100> uh
<rvr> Hmm
<sil2100> robru: remember - don't publish anything for wily or dual-landing until doko says the gcc-5 copying is done
<davmor2> \o/ silo 008 qa granted \o/ sil2100 it's my first one through bileto leave me alone :P
<rvr> davmor2: Congratulations, you've unlocked the bileto achievement!
<davmor2> rvr: :)
<AlbertA> davmor2: yey!
<AlbertA> trainguards: ^ JSONDecodeError?
<sil2100> AlbertA: looking
<AlbertA> sil2100: ack thanks
<sil2100> AlbertA: looks like an error connecting to bileto... not anything we should be worried about
<sil2100> robru: ^ could you check https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-2-publish/113/console ?
<robru> sil2100: looks like lplib is not returning values. Lp down?
<sil2100> Works, maybe it was transient?
<robru> sil2100: jenkins never parses json from bileto, jsondecodeerror would never come from bileto. bileto errors aren't fatal in jenkins. jsondecodeerror means lplip is failing
<pmcgowan> robru, sil2100 hey so I am confused, are all the silos that currently say wily and vivid blocked for the forseeable future?
<robru> pmcgowan: yes.
<pmcgowan> why are there so many dual landings queued if that no longer works?
<pmcgowan> seems folks didnt get the message
<robru> pmcgowan: because it only just started
<sil2100> pmcgowan: not for long
<robru> pmcgowan: if something needs to land urgently we can change it to vivid-only
<sil2100> I mean, the freeze we have right now is only temporary
<robru> sil2100: do you have an ETA on that?
<pmcgowan> yeah but once gcc 5 is on nothing dual lands again right?
<sil2100> Since doko is copying packages to the archive, we can't land anything before this finishes as we need to rebuild those silos that have been released, so that the new wily ones build against gcc-5
<robru> pmcgowan: depends, lots of things aren't written in C that could still dual land after the transition
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, at least for those projects that don't need gcc-5 specific changes and had to branch
<mzanetti> rvr, thanks
<pmcgowan> I see
<robru> pmcgowan: it would be up to the landers to know what language their projects are written in ;-)
<pmcgowan> so it depends
<pmcgowan> they are almost all c so not sure I get it
<AlbertA> robru: pmcgowan: but if the project builds in both GCC5 and GCC4.9 can we dual land?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, robru but you are saying even C projects that didnt need specific changes they are fine
<robru> pmcgowan: AlbertA: that I'm not actually sure
<sil2100> Most of the cases, yes
<pmcgowan> whats the criteria then
<AlbertA> tvoss: ^
<sil2100> Libraries can have problems for instance, since a library that uses symbols can have problems maintaining them for both gcc-4.9 and gcc-5 at once
<sil2100> But some projects can just deal with symbol files getting removed and replaced by abi-compliance-checker and shlibs, but not sure if that's an official way of dealing with things
<sil2100> Since if the ABI changes between gcc-4.9 ad gcc-5 in a library, basically you just need to bump the soname for the library - thus making it un-dual-landable anymore...
<sil2100> Anyway, the gcc-5 ABI changes are really a big pain in the ugh
<pmcgowan> sil2100, it sounds to me the answer is effectively no you cannot expect to dual land
<pmcgowan> and I suspect most of the queued silos are dead in the water right now
<pmcgowan> or we dont know
<sil2100> Let's wait for the transition to finish, I wouldn't say it's as bad as that, but we need to remember some components will not be dual-landable
<pmcgowan> sil2100, how will we know? wait for stuff to break?
<robru> pmcgowan: this is the time-honored tradition of the train guard ;-)
<robru> pmcgowan: just kidding. if there's a way to predict, then we should do that. but I don't know what it is
<sil2100> pmcgowan: sorry, was busy with something - but generally we'll know after we have all the projects released, we'll know for which projects the ABI changed and which projects need to be rebuilt
<sil2100> But generally most of those things happened already in silo 16
<sil2100> tvoss and slangasek were overseeing that
<slangasek> robru, sil2100: gcc5 transition only affects the ability of libraries to dual-land; I don't know what's in the current set of silos, but there are a good number of non-libraries around
<robru> slangasek: we ship things that aren't libraries?
<sil2100> robru: as per doko's e-mail, copies are over - I suppose some of the silos that are ready might need to be re-built
<sil2100> If not all of them
<robru> sil2100: great. yeah probably all of them
<sil2100> I'll be EODing in a minute, I'll just send out the e-mail
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1I2YFOy | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Spreadsheet is migrated fully, use bileto exclusively from now on. gcc-5 landed in wily, silos requiring rebuilds
<robru> slangasek: so what's the scoop, can I free silo 16 then?
<cjwatson> robru: err, C++ surely, not C :)
<cjwatson> unless I'm way out of touch, things written in C that don't link to C++ libraries are unaffected by a libstdc++ change
<robru> cjwatson: nope, I am the one that's out of touch. Never written a line of C or C++ in my life ;-)
<dobey> of all the requests on the ci train page, which are dual landing, very few of them will be able to continue being dual landings
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> there are a couple on the list for ubuntu-rtm; i guess those can just be destroyed?
<robru> dobey: yeah. Mark the status as 'Abandoned' to make them disappear.
<dobey> or something is just really messed up
<robru> dobey: what's messed up?
<dobey> well now they seem to be gone; but one had a bunch of unrelated branches listed with it, that are also listed in another request
<robru> dobey: the branches listed in the requests were copied verbatim from the spreadsheet, as far as I know nothing got corrupted in the copy
<robru> dobey: if you see a mistake, please fix it.
<dobey> well, as i said, that reuqest is gone now; it was disappeared from the view while i was poking about to see what might have happeened to cause that
<robru> dobey: I marked a couple as Abandoned while we were talking: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?q=Abandoned
<dobey> robru: yeah; https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?req=16 is the one i was saying looked messed up. notice how the listed MPs have nothing to do with signon-apparmor-extension, or the seed
<robru> dobey: spreadsheet row 6 has the same values.
<dobey> weird
<robru> dobey: probably some spreadsheet issue that just got copied over.
<robru> dobey: some of those MPs are 'WIP' and one even was deleted so I think it's safe to say that that's not something that's ready to land.
<dobey> yeah; looks like someone/something broke the spreadsheet
<dobey> yeah, and a couple of them are in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?req=15
<dobey> looks like a very old landing too
<AlbertA> trainguards: so any idea on the JSONDecodeError in silo 8?
<robru> AlbertA: ah sorry, I told sil it was transient, I don't know why he didn't retry.
<robru> AlbertA: ok published
<AlbertA> robru: thanks!
<robru> AlbertA: you're welcome
<robru> brb
<kgunn> trainguards so i've kinda been watching silo 35, i think it's had a QA +1 since my morning....wondering why it's not moving?
<robru> kgunn: looking
<robru> kgunn: yeah, so wily did the massive gcc5 transition today
<robru> kgunn: I dont have a very good understanding of it, but apparently if your silo uses C++ it needs to be rebuilt. also there's some talk that dual builds will no longer work
<robru> kgunn: also the dashboard isn't doing a good job of highlighting what can be published, I should fix that...
<dobey> yeah, unity8 can't do dual landings any more
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1I2YFOy | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: All silos using C++ in wily or dual need to be rebuilt.
<kgunn> typical
<kgunn> robru: so we had that unity8 silo up and was ready for qa for a couple of days, thinking we'd make it in before this happened
<kgunn> robru: so what's the recommended approach here ?
<kgunn> i mean it's been tested on vivid+o....so we don't want to repeat
<kgunn> the testing part
<kgunn> but do we need to scrap that silo and do src sync landing ?
<dobey> kgunn: i think it's time unity8 started using separate upstream source trees for wily and vivid
<kgunn> well obviously dobey, but like i said the guys had this in the pipe for a while...pipe just slow
<kgunn> dobey: actually for unity8 maybe not
<dobey> yeah, and we're all going to have to waste some time syncing trunk with manual uploads to wily
<kgunn> i don' tthink there is a reason there
<dobey> why not?
<dobey> a straight copy of the source package from one archive to the other, is incorrect
<renato___> trainguards, I am having problems to build the address-book-service on silo 34 it is saying that there is a missing version
<dobey> because then you'll have different binaries with the same version
<kgunn> dobey: the bins would be rebuilt
<kgunn> i'm talking source
<dobey> kgunn: yes, and thus they would be different
<boiko> robru: all the "~gcc5" stuff missing from changelogs, is that because it was done without merging contents back to trunk? or still in proposed?
<kgunn> you're talkign bins
<dobey> and thus the version numbers would be the same, but they would mean different things
<dobey> kgunn: i'm takling about ubuntu archive policy
<kgunn> dobey: nope, cause you'd have 15.10 on one and 15.04 on the other ....wouldn't we ?
<dobey> no
<robru> kgunn: so, your vivid packages that have been QA'd can be copied to the overlay ppa
<dobey> not if you copy the source packages
<robru> kgunn: but yeah, for the wily half of your landing, that's in trouble
<dobey> the only way you'd have that, would be if you had two separate upstream branches, and did separate landings into both
<robru> dobey: I'm not sure what you're talking about with the version numbers. in dual silos it makes version-appropriate copies and rebuilds them.
<kgunn> yeah
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<dobey> robru: that is nuts
<kgunn> see the package names
<robru> dobey: what, more nuts than having the same version number with different binaries?
<kgunn> dobey: why is that nuts ? the source is what matters....all i care about as a dev is to translate back to an acutal commit
<kgunn> on a source file
<dobey> robru: probably equally as nuts;
<robru> dobey: see the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-035/+packages versions have "15.10" or "15.04" as appropriate, with same source contents otherwise, but separately built binaries
<dobey> kgunn: how do you translate back to a commit if there isn't a commit for that version?
<kgunn> if i know the unity8 version, and there's one src branch used to feed that, i can see when it's released
<dobey> but the version in the overlay PPA has no direct connection to the upstream branch. there's no commit to debian/changelog with the 15.04 version in it, and there's no tag on the branch for that release, is there?
<robru> dobey: so you just have to know to s/15.04/15.10/ and then you find the commits just fine
<kgunn> dobey: actually looks like you and i are wasting bits chatting about it
<kgunn> i think michael prepped to stage
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/unity8/wily-proposed
<robru> kgunn: let me know if you want me to copy those vivid packages to the overlay ppa
<kgunn> robru: yeah, for vivid+overlay please do
<robru> kgunn: ok will do
<kgunn> robru: and i guess we'll just do a seperate landing for wily on monday or something ?
<robru> kgunn: yeah I'm not sure exactly what needs to be done for wily, sorry
<robru> kgunn: I guess you want to merge those branches to trunk?
 * kgunn plans onletting dust settle a little
<robru> without releasing to wily
<dobey> certainly needs rebuilt against gcc5 stuff
<kgunn> no one disputes that ?
<kgunn> robru: yeah, i gues we'll catch up to wily after the settling
<robru> kgunn: alright sorry for the hassle
<kgunn> robru: hey man, thanks for all the help...not your fault, we move slow, qa is slow, just victim of transition and timing
<robru> kgunn: you're welcome!
<dobey> trainguards, cihelp: so what's the best way to reconcile changes made in manual uploads, back into our trunk?
<robru> dobey: get the diff from launchpad, commit it to your trunk
<robru> dobey: eg: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211730328/accounts-qml-module_0.5%2B15.04.20150415.1-0ubuntu1_0.5%2B15.04.20150415.1-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1.diff.gz
<robru> just apply it right to trunk like a patch
<dobey> right
<slangasek> robru: if the landing gates are blocked, is there a hurry to free silo 16?  I /believe/ it's all been copied, but I didn't do the copying, I think doko did; we certainly don't want to lose anything from there and have to rebuild it
<robru> slangasek: I heard we were unblocked. I guess there's no hurry, just curious.
<slangasek> robru: hmm, who said we were unblocked?  It's possible that we're ok to land things on top of gcc5 now, but I didn't realize that call had been made yet
<robru> slangasek: sil said there was an email from doko, I didn't actually verify myself
<robru> slangasek: oh I misread
<robru>  <sil2100> robru: as per doko's e-mail, copies are over - I suppose some of the silos that are ready might need to be re-built
<slangasek> aha, yes
<robru> slangasek: "copies are over" but not necessarily unblocked
<slangasek> so that means silos 39 and 16 have been copied into -proposed
<charles> robru, if I add another MR to a landing request, how do I reconfigure the silo -- do I go through the assignment steps again?
<robru> charles: yep, the assignment will detect the silo is already assigned and reconfigure it.
<charles> robru, great, thanks
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<charles> thought I'd ask and avoid assigning a second silo :)
<robru> charles: no worries, apologies it's not clear. Was trying to save a bit of space rather than have "Assign/Reconfigure" repeated a thousand times.
<jhodapp> robru, is there a way of getting around this error without Mirv being back (I'm assuming it's his key that it's complaining about here. I made sure that my public key has been uploaded)? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-038-1-build/44/console
<jhodapp> robru, I signed the package today, but it's complaining about the signature from the 14th
<robru> jhodapp: uh, your package failed to build on amd64. nothing to do with gpg signatures.
<robru> jhodapp: scroll further back in the log. it shows the links to the PPA build failures.
<jhodapp> robru, ah ok yeah missed that
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<jhodapp> I've been working with signatures on a package lately, so it led me to a red-herring :)
<jhodapp> robru, would my silo be gcc5 based now?
<robru> jhodapp: sorry the details about that aren't very clear to me. The build log should say what version of gcc it's installing though
<jhodapp> ah good point, yeah it's in front of me
<jhodapp> 4.9
<jhodapp> I wonder if dbus-cpp is gcc5 compiled already in that silo...there's some compat issues that seem odd that shouldn't have changed
<jhodapp> robru, anyway thanks, will need to speak to tvoss
<robru> jhodapp: actually the log seems to show it installing both 4.9 and 5. I'm not sure how to know which it's using.
<tvoss> jhodapp, is that a wily silo?
<jhodapp> yes
<renato___> chihelp, I am having problems to build silo 34 it  keeps saying that there a missing version
<tvoss> jhodapp, if so: does it have the latest fixes to remove the gcc4.9 pinning?
<renato___> but there is nothing on project trunk
<tvoss> renato___, is that wily silo?
<renato___> tvoss, yes
<jhodapp> tvoss, it does not
<tvoss> jhodapp, here we go :)
<tvoss> renato___, which project is that?
<renato___> tvoss, it says: address-book-service 0.1.1+15.10.20150730-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1 is missing
<jhodapp> tvoss, I saw a branch from you for getting rid of the 4.9 dependency...seems maybe I just need to merge with that yes?
<tvoss> jhodapp, yup, very likely
<tvoss> robru, I think you have to help renato___ in getting the version bumped as he is likely overridden by a package uploaded to gcc5 silo, which is now in wily proposed
<jhodapp> tvoss, alright...can you ping me for any future branches or request a code review directly from me...I didn't get any emails about the request for review
<jhodapp> tvoss, and thanks for preparing that
<robru> renato___: you need to sync the distro upload back to your trunk.
<renato___> robru, how I do that?
<tvoss> jhodapp, I see you are the media-hub driver, probably some launchpad settingthat is missing for you to receive mp mails
<robru> renato___: you have to get the diff from the distro release and commit it to your trunk.
<tvoss> jhodapp, I get a bunch of mails for mps every day, actually have a filter for that setp
<renato___> robru, where I can get this diff? (apt-get source???)
<robru> renato___: eg this diff: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/213228395/address-book-service_0.1.1%2B15.10.20150730-0ubuntu1_0.1.1%2B15.10.20150730-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1.diff.gz
<renato___> robru, ok thanks
<robru> renato___: the package source page always has these diffs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-service
<robru> renato___: you're welcome
<renato___> robru, nice to know, thanks
<robru> charles: so this silo 8, this is all ok with the gcc5 transition? not going to interfere?
<charles> robru, shouldn't interfere. I already landed the gcc5 fixes for pay-service yesterday
<robru> charles: k, thanks
<charles> dobey: ^
<dobey> yes it's good
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i guess it was acked then
<jhodapp> tvoss, yeah, not sure
<robru> alright I'm off for a bit of a longer lunch, bbl
<boiko> robru: so, for the ~gcc5 entries, do I need to update the trunk of the projects I am landing stuff in?
<robru> boiko: yeah you'll have to sync the diff to trunk manually
<boiko> :/
<robru> boiko: I'm actually afk, can you file a bug against lp:cupstream2distro that says "feature request: sync distro back to trunk". It's a reasonable feature we need and shouldn't be hard to implement.
<boiko> robru: sure
<robru> boiko: thanks. Now that bileto is live i should have more time to fix little annoyances like this.
<boiko> robru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1480477
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480477 in CI Train [cu2d] "Feature request: sync distro back to trunk" [Wishlist,New]
<robru> boiko: thanks
<boiko> robru: np
<renato___> robru, now I getting the same error for address-book-app, but the diff is big: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+changelog
<renato___> robru, should I merge it manually again?
<robru> renato___: yeah it will have to be manual
<renato___> robru, what causes that?
<robru> renato___: if somebody makes a manual upload to distro without using the train, then it doesn't get automatically merged to the trunk.
<robru> renato___: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/213228380/address-book-app_0.2%2B15.10.20150701-0ubuntu1_0.2%2B15.10.20150731-0ubuntu2~ppa1.diff.gz most of this diff is just translations, other than the translations and the changelog there's only really one line in this diff
<robru> renato___: and the translations are probably already in your trunk. so you really just need the changelog and that one line at the very bottom
<renato___> robru, ok, pushing
<renato___> thanks again
<robru> renato___: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 /: Failed to determine swift account. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Successfully built
<Mirv> Elleo: well.. at least the change was indeed similarly in .pri file... https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-qt56/+merge/301601 I can only imagine how painful finding that one was..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Diff missing (vivid/libjsoncpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Proposed pocket
<koza> slangasek, hey. do you know if the issue with britney that we have discussed last week has been resolved or if someone is working on it?
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please restart this build for me https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+build/10540247 ?
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Diff missing (yakkety/flash-kernel). Proposed pocket (yakkety/quassel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please upload a ubuntu-touch seed with indicator-keyboard to silo 73?
<Mirv> Saviq: yes sure a bit later, could you do a proper MP against https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.yakkety ? modify the touch file. I'd need to then use germinate to use the ubuntu-touch-meta for yakkety and modify the xenial/vivid manually.
<Saviq> Mirv, ack, will do
<Trevinho> trainguards, can you please https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 is merged to trunk?
<Trevinho> *ensure...
<Mirv> Trevinho: ok, forcing despite the claimed compiz changelog issue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Merging to trunk
<Trevinho> Mirv: thanks, it's nothing important
<Elleo> Mirv: yeah, got there in the end :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/compiz). Release pocket (yakkety/bamf, yakkety/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Preparing packages
<koza> dobey, hey. we had a discussion last week regarding the britney failure for uss. do you know who I could ask about it as slangasek seems to be away?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Job cancelled by saviq!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
<abeato> Mirv, hi, would it be possible to whitelist the auto-pkg tests for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1692 ? I cannot reproduce the xenial/i386 failure locally using adt-run, and the ofono-phonesim tests are quite flaky tbh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Preparing packages
<Mirv> abeato: have you asked for a retry of failed tests already?
<Mirv> abeato: I mean, that's what I'd first ask
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<Mirv> abeato: since you can ask that from us, any whitelisting/overriding needs archive admin
<Mirv> pushed retry regardless at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-ofono-phonesim
<abeato> Mirv, I already retried by changing silo status, it failed again
<Mirv> abeato: I don't think changing silo status retries anything, it'll just show the old results if nothing changed in silo regarding the package
<Mirv> (or that's my older, earlier experience)
<abeato> Mirv, oh, I see
<abeato> Mirv, so is it now retrying the tests?
<Mirv> abeato: yes, for that one failed one
<abeato> Mirv, great, thanks
<Saviq> willcooke, any reason the last two ubuntu-themes releases went into yakkety only (and not overlay)? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-themes/trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Diff missing (yakkety/flash-kernel). Failed to build (yakkety/marble). Proposed pocket (yakkety/quassel)
<Saviq> trainguards, we've a bit of a conundrum ↑↑ we need the new icons that landed in ubuntu-themes, but we're two releases behind in the overlay (and xenial has some release that's not in trunk even...)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Saviq> I'm worried to backport to overlay as that could affect people installing overlay on their xenial desktops
<Saviq> we might need a "touch" branch that we land only to overlay and not to yakkety? ;?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Failed to build (xenial/compiz). Successfully built (xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Failed to build
<Mirv> triple landing would surely be better
<willcooke> Saviq, hm, not sure.  Maybe Laney can advise?  (re: landing themes in to overlay ^^ )
<Mirv> but hmm xenial overlay is again a bit something that would not necessarily be counted as "supported" for desktop running
<Saviq> Mirv, it is
<Mirv> Saviq: ok then
<Saviq> Mirv, that's our recommended way of running edge unity8 on LTS
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, right, for people who want u8 but not yakkety.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
<Laney> Saviq: Nobody has ever told me about uploading anything to an overlay
<Laney> Take the latest package in yakkety if you want, but the one that's in a silo now will break GTK so you need to fork before that release
<Saviq> Mirv, could you do the right thing to copy the ubuntu-themes yakkety package to silo 73 (or to overlay directly) and we'll need to fork with the next release
<Mirv> Saviq: I think testing in silo 73 would be better. so the yakkety version for xenial?
<Saviq> Mirv, both xenial and vivid
<Saviq> Mirv, and likely yakkety, too, to make train happy?
<Mirv> right, and a no-change rebuild for yakkety to keep Train happy...
<Mirv> :)
<Saviq> that :)
<Saviq> Mirv, great, thanks
<willcooke> Y & X themes are "incompatible", right Laney?
<Saviq> they will be soon it seems
<willcooke> or rather Y & !Y
<Laney> they will be
<Laney> What are you going to do to yakkety?
<Laney> There's a landing in progress, don't mess that up
<Mirv> Laney: no change rebuild just to please the Train, it will not mess up as even if the silo 73 would land first, that changelog entry from your landing can freely overwrite that changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Currently building (vivid/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
<Laney> can't you just copy the package with binaries?
<Laney> save a few g of CO2
<Saviq> prolly can
<Mirv> if Saviq promises my dircet uploads are so perfect they won't break anything for anyone... but maybe I'll just upload them to the silo first only for xenial vivid, then manually copy from there and remove again
<Saviq> Mirv, I think Laney meant bincopy from yakkety to silo
<Mirv> right
<Laney> sure
<Mirv> well I want to change the version numbers to be lower than yakkety
<Laney> I don't think anything in there is build environment dependent
<Laney> it's more or less data
<Saviq> Mirv, sure, and manual uploads for vivid and xenial
<Mirv> (building in 73)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1692 QA Signoff: Ready
<abeato> Mirv, looks like the test passed in this second try :)
<Mirv> abeato: great!
<Mirv> jgdx: there's more trouble for the Margins feature in the Layouts, it'd seems like you'd need to convince it's ok breaking qmltestrunner::PreviewTableTest::test_label_heights() in Unity 8's qmluitests...
<Mirv> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-vivid-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-069/vivid/i386/u/unity8/20160801_073137@/log.gz
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  I was wondering if you'd had any more thoughts on the "Boost 1.58 in Vivid" issue we talked about last week.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<jamesh> sil2100: I had a go building a backport in a separate PPA, and things seem to function: https://launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/+archive/ubuntu/dev-build-2/+packages
<Mirv> jgdx: although Unity 8 works for xenial, which might mean the feature alone, backported, causes a problem that would not be there if using whole Qt 5.5
<Mirv> jgdx: this might be the death blow for the backporting idea, as we are supposed to move to xenial in the coming months anyway so no reason to risk vivid OTA
<Mirv> jamesh: sil is feeling sick today so it might be you're not getting the answer today
<jgdx> Mirv, okay, whatever you think is best. I didn't think the move to xenial was coming in months, so that changes things.
<jamesh> Mirv: maybe you've got an opinion?  For a new package we want to land on the phone, we've run into problems with the version of Boost in vivid
<Mirv> jgdx: well it depends, but everyone would like it to come sooner :) yes it might be many, many months away for real.
<Mirv> jgdx: anyway, Saviq would probably agree that breaking vivid qmluitests is enough reason not to bring a new feature in at this time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Job cancelled by 3v1n0!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
<jamesh> Mirv: patching that version of Boost seemed fairly risky, so since this didn't affect our application side client library I was wondering about shipping a second version of Boost
<jamesh> Mirv: (a backport of the version in Xenial, since that's what we should be targeting next anyway)
<Mirv> jamesh: I think I don't know the possible implications, so I wouldn't exactly approve that without consulting sil / others in the Foundations team regardless.. but yes if it doesn't seem to break anything it could be fine, I can just see how boost upgrade could cause some subtle breakage somewhere. and how's the memory usage if other components use the older boost and some other newer one..
<Mirv> I mean for example on krillin we wouldn't really like tens of megabytes of more memory use, it's limited there already
<jamesh> Mirv: we're only talking a few boost libraries (probably just _system and _thread), so less than 100KB
<Saviq> Mirv, jgdx, well, we can probably fix the tests?
<Saviq> or, fix whatever's causing the failures, if not tests' fault themselves
<jamesh> and probably only when the feature is in use
<jgdx> Saviq, I got the impression this was not trivial from a UITK perspective, but maybe Mirv can clarify.
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm moslty worried about the fact that the feature is in xenial where you don't have the problem, while on vivid your test causes a red alert which could easily indicate that the feature is not working perfectly without other fixes in Qt. the feature is http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtquickcontrols.git/commit/src/layouts?h=5.5&id=52e1044a1a22525b960d9e1d336ac06c4f39e6d5
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
<Mirv> jamesh: ok then it sounds fairly good, but as mentioned I'd wait for sil's analysis anyway since he has been thinking about it more. but sounds possible.
<Saviq> Mirv, right
<Saviq> Mirv, jgdx, oh and it's mostly just sugarcoating, then yeah probably not worth the time spent to fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Failed to build (yakkety/marble). Proposed pocket (yakkety/flash-kernel, yakkety/quassel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/unity). Successfully built (xenial/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/compiz)
<jgdx> Saviq, I would say it reduces the difficulty of creating complex UIs considerably, but yeah, it's not vital.
<Saviq> Mirv, you messed up the versions ;) https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+packages - you wanna fix? will you bincopy for yakkety, too?
<Mirv> Saviq: right you mean trilanding compatible +xx.yy numbers? sure, I could. I was thinking you test them in that silo and I bincopy only those to the overlay.
<Mirv> so no need to touch yakkety
<Saviq> Mirv, I mean ~xenial vs. ~vividoverlay
<Saviq> Mirv, and if there's no version for yakkety train will be unhappy :P
<Saviq> Mirv, and AFAIK if you have the same version in silo that's already in archive, train just skips over it, so it's safe
<Saviq> so you don't need to jump any hoops after that
<Saviq> you can just publish/finalize as usual
<Mirv> Saviq: I don't see what's wrong in those parts? vivid < xenial < yakkety. so as I said, if you're happy with the packages from the PPA I could copy the themes packages manually to overlay before the rest of the silo, but yeah I can put the yakkety there too and let's do it all as a single landing.
<Saviq> Mirv, I mean that with vivid you added "overlay" with xenial you didn't ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: that doesn't explode the world, but ok :)
<Saviq> Mirv, and yeah I think let's just go as train-y as possible
<Mirv> train is good (tm)
<Saviq> <ocd> Mirv, it explodes mine! </ocd>
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks! /me stops twitching ;)
<Mirv> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-themes, xenial/ubuntu-themes, yakkety/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/
<Saviq> Mirv, ugh? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+build/10545421
<Saviq> why did it even want to build?
<Mirv> Saviq: it probably failed because there is stuff broken in proposed right now. LP always builds, even packages that are obsolete on arrival.
<Saviq> Mirv, even if you bincopy?
<Saviq> anyway, ohkay, will test vivid+xenial and we'll do the copy dance if it's not resolved by then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Failed to build
<Mirv> Saviq: right, I did not bincopy, I thought it'll build and as you said be ignored at publishing time by train
<Laney> Saviq and Mirv: Actually I can make the package remain compatible with all GTK versions if that makes your life easier
<Saviq> Laney, it would, this way we could land it to all three dests at the same time
<Laney> ok
<Laney> GTk will try /usr/share/themes/$theme/gtk-<version>/ first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
<Saviq> oh nice
<Laney> need to check it will fall back in future first though
<Laney> 3.22 -> 3.20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Failed to build (yakkety/marble). Proposed pocket (yakkety/quassel). Release pocket (yakkety/flash-kernel)
<Laney> looks like it does, assuming I can read code
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-themes, xenial/ubuntu-themes). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Currently building (vivid/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Currently building (yakkety/compiz). Failed to build (yakkety/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Generating diffs
<kdub> trainguards, still looking at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724, seems to be failing the auto-testing with the same error as friday... we were thinking it was a transient error, but the same problem keeps popping up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-themes, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, x
<kdub> trainguards, link to failure... it doesnt even look like it got to the actual testing, just some failure setting up the tests: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-071/yakkety/amd64/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/20160729_183938@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Currently building (yakkety/quassel). Failed to build (yakkety/marble). Release pocket (yakkety/flash-kernel)
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: can you accept tickets https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 (kdub) and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 (me) to your QA queue despite the known yakkety problems, or do you require something more? we can't get them totally green as long as the transition is ongoing in yakkety, but it seems likely, especially as vivid and xenial are all green, that the silos do
<Mirv> not carry any new problems regarding yakkety.
<Saviq> Mirv, ok ACK, can you please copy the vivid and xenial ubuntu-themes to the overlay and pop all u-t from the silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 QA Signoff: Ready
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<jibel> Mirv, about 1724 there is also mir 24 in another silo, do we have to do 23.5 then 24 or we could do them both in the same silo
<jibel> ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/compiz). Failed to build (yakkety/unity)
<jibel> Mirv, in silo 36
<kdub> jibel, 24 is still waiting for some of the repowerd stuff to finish up
<kdub> just 0.23.5
<jibel> kdub, okay
<anpok> kdub: on nbs .. should I - when done with review - cherry pick this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/mir/nbs-resize-first-stream-of-surface/+merge/301277
<anpok> into 0.24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 QA Signoff: Ready
<jibel> Mirv, both added to the queue
<Mirv> thank you
<kdub> anpok, will chat in #mir
<kdub> Mirv, just for my own understanding, is it some sort of problem with the train that is causing the failure there?
<Mirv> kdub: it's (mostly) Qt 5.6 being in yakkety-proposed and not yet migrated to release pocket, due to being a huge thing that is now also mixed with KDE Framework 5.24 and Plasma 5.7 landings, and the fact that you need yakkety-proposed for autopkgtests to be able to use those (now required by silos) proposed packages and also then using that proposed causes other problems which is why we normally don't
<Mirv> use proposed for autopkgtests... so there's roughly 178 source packages waiting in yakkety-proposed for a couple of things from Kubuntu people and one from us
<Mirv> there's hardly anything I/we can do better however, other than that it would be nice to be easier to switch proposed on/off for autopkgtests than going through pitti
<Mirv> if the whole world and three flavors (Unity 8 desktop/phone, Kubuntu, Lubuntu LXQt) wouldn't be revolving around Qt and there being tens of private ABI using packages, it'd be somewhat easier
<Mirv> kdub: tl; dr; normal autopkgtests don't work in yakkety, the alternative isn't trouble free either. earlier today yakkety-proposed was broken for other reasons -> everything failing.
<kdub> Mirv, thanks for the explanation
<kdub> more like "long, didn't understand" for me :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/libsignon-glib, yakkety/libsignon-glib, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (xenial/libsignon-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<dobey> koza|away: pitti
<boiko> traiguards: any idea why britney failed on silos 10 and 63? the excuses pages just say "not considered" for yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Diff missing (yakkety/quassel). Failed to build (yakkety/marble). Release pocket (yakkety/flash-kernel)
<jibel> boiko, silo 10 there is a missing build on s390x
<jibel> boiko, same for 63
<boiko> jibel: any idea why?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/compiz). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity)
<jibel> boiko, I didn't look further check https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+packages and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-063/+packages
<boiko> jibel: ok, thanks for the help! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Failed to build (vivid/libsignon-glib, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/libsignon-glib, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (xenial/libsignon-glib)
<boiko> jibel: it seems it can't install the build deps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Preparing packages
<boiko> trainguards: is there a way to bypass a missing build on s390x for landing a silo? it is failing to build because it can't find the deps (not sure why)
<koza|away> dobey, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1735 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/fonts-emojione, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Failed to build (yakkety/marble). Proposed pocket (yakkety/quassel). Release pocket (yakkety/flash-kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Currently building (yakkety/compiz). Failed to build (yakkety/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Currently building (xenial/libsignon-glib, yakkety/libsignon-glib). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/libsignon-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<Mirv> boiko: upstart buildability issues seen by others too, can you ask pitti to remove yakkety messaging-app and dialer-app (I'm not sure myself whether the removal is still the choice they're selecting at the moment or not)
<Mirv> boiko: after they'd be removed from yakkety archives, train wouldn't anymore consider them a regression
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1735 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/libsignon-glib, xenial/libsignon-glib, yakkety/libsignon-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Currently building (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/aethercast). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1736 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
<boiko> Mirv: you mean remove messaging-app completely from yaketty?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Preparing packages
<boiko> Mirv: cause pitti told me there are no s390x binaries for messaging-app there :-S
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Successfully built
<Mirv> boiko: those look like binaries to me https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-033/+build/10499977
<Mirv> (linked to from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/0.1+16.10.20160721-0ubuntu1 )
<boiko> Mirv: ah, you mean removing from the silo? got it
<robru> boiko: no, from yakkety archive
<boiko> robru: I'm bridging information to pitti, let me see what he says
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Successfully built
<pitti> boiko: o/
<boiko> robru: so remove messaging-app and dialer-app completely from there?
<robru> boiko: as for your britney question, you should s/html/yaml/ to see the reason. That's a britney bug
<robru> boiko: no just s390x
<boiko> Mirv: now that pitti is here, would you mind to explain exactly what needs to be removed from where?
<pitti> sorry, I need to run to the post office quickly, back in 20; I'll read scrollback
<boiko> pitti: thanks
<pitti> TL/DR: there are no dialer-app or messaging-app s390x binaries in ubuntu
<Mirv> boiko: from archives. the reason the link is to PPA is because the archive version is a binary copy originally
<boiko> pitti: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, xenial/aethercast, yakkety/aethercast). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, xenial/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, 
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/0.1+16.10.20160721-0ubuntu1 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/0.1+16.10.20160624.1-0ubuntu1 claim there is
<boiko> pitti: (just for making it easier to read the scrollback) ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<koza|away> trainguards, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 fails on yakkety because of 'packages unmet dependencies' - who should I talk to in order to recover? archive admins?
<tedg> koza: I think you'll need to fix your packaging.
<koza> tedg, how come? the change itself is minor and not related to rules or control at all. [also it passed build on Thursday]
<seb128> koza, likely archive installability issue, Mirv might be able to help you with a retry if that's what is needed
<pitti> Mirv: britney doesn't care about what LP thinks, it looks at the actual archive; I guess LP is confused by the fact that it built in the PPA and was copied to Ubuntu where the binaries got removed from later on?
<pitti> so what is the actual problem? (missing binaries on s390x isn't a problem per se)
<tedg> koza: Yeah, I think retry it seems both packages are there. I can kick that.
<koza> tedg, appreciated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Successfully built
<Mirv> pitti: oh, interesting. the actual problem was jibel complaining about the failed builds to boiko, but then again if I look at either https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/063 or https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/010 now the train does _not_ claim there to be any trouble. so it seems pitti is right, there is nothing to see here, move along...
<Mirv> before I was only checking Launchpad and indeed it's giving some contradicting information
<pitti> ah, links -- https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1707/landing-063-yakkety/excuses.yaml indeed says "missing-builds: s390x"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/libsignon-glib, xenial/libsignon-glib, yakkety/libsignon-glib)
<pitti> Mirv: ^
<pitti> which archives are involved in britney? just ubuntu plus the landing PPA? or is there maybe some older s390x binary in teh overlay or so?
<seb128> would really have been a better way to fix the upstart build rather than going that delete binaries way
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/libertine, yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, 
<pitti> . o O { wow, it's noisy in here.. }
<robru> pitti: yes the indexes we use for britney include the overlay
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay?field.series_filter=yakkety → not much there (and there shouldn't be)
<pitti> so, britney sees s390x binaries from somewhere in its "testing" archive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1735 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
<robru> pitti: here's the index building script if you want a clue where to look: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/bileto/trunk/view/head:/britney/fetch-indexes#L95
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, any idea why no new images for a few days now?
<rvr> dobey: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/libsignon-glib, xenial/libsignon-glib, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/libsignon-glib, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/libertine). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
<sil2100> Saviq: hey, network errors on cdimage, the rootfs didn't get published because of that
<dobey> rvr: hi
<sil2100> I re-run the last failed build, seems to have succeeded this time
<dobey> rvr: unity8 restarting has to be unrelated to this silo
<Saviq> sil2100, ack, thanks
<Saviq> unity8 restarting? /me doesn't know of such an issue
<dobey> Saviq: well, crashing in a loop
<Saviq> got a .crash / trace?
<dobey> there's certainly no way this ual silo would cause it
<dobey> rvr: ^^ have a link to errors.u.c for your crash?
<dobey> Saviq: i hit https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/bin/unity8%3A6%3A__libc_message%3Amalloc_printerr%3A_int_malloc%3A__GI___libc_malloc%3Ag_malloc last week, but doesn't seem to be happening now on my mako
<Saviq> yay
<dobey> seems like it might be the same thing rvr hit too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<dobey> anyway, i need to get lunch. can't sit around all day waiting for info from a blind ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 xenial/ubuntu-system-settings: debdiff failed: see log for details
<rvr> dobey: The only thing new is the silo
<rvr> dobey: It boots correctly without it
<rvr> Let me check if there are crashes
<rvr> I have unity8 and unity8-dash crashes, but not from this boot
<Saviq> robru, oh wow check the autotests results out https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575
<robru> Saviq: did you change PPAs recently?
<Saviq> robru, yeah, Friday I think
<Saviq> 2016-07-29 17:11:48 +0200 (saviq) siloname: ubuntu/landing-073
<Saviq> so yeah I know where this is coming from, wouldn't have expected it though ;)
<robru> Saviq: ok, I guess the failures are in the old ones? It takes a month for those to be expunged, I'll have to get webops to delete them
<Saviq> robru, the 077 ones, yeah, 073 is current
<robru> Saviq: ok just eating breakfast, will get to that shortly
<Saviq> robru, ack, thanks
<robru> Yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, xenial/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, 
<dobey> rvr: what timestamps on the crash files?
<rvr> dobey: Probably at the same time of silo installation
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
<rvr> dobey: Aug  1 15:57
<dobey> rvr: that's UTC or what offset?
<rvr> UTC
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
<dobey> rvr: is https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/17a76240c8b1bb86b5887e8a623ebd6e9224d06834b574e4db02e5a6f3eaeaff1c89cccd5b68b6821addec888e2d3adf7363d4595dd542c9d436c0533da10acb your turbo?
<rvr> dobey: How can I know?
<dobey> rvr: sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id and see if the hash is the same
<rvr> dobey: Just sent you the crash files through email
<rvr> Yeah, is that one
<dobey> ok, then it's https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/486636d8-57f8-11e6-8740-fa163ef911dc which is a pre-existing crash
<dobey> or https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/596de20a-57f8-11e6-bd72-fa163e54c21f which is another pre-existing crash
<dobey> both of those have new occurrences from your device from today at roughtly the timestamp you stated
<rvr> I get no new crash files when I boot the device
<rvr> But the boot loop is there
<dobey> yeah you have to delete the existing crash files before new ones will appear
<rvr> And it only happens after installing the silo
<rvr> I see no error during silo installation
<rvr> I reflashed the device and reinstalled the silo before reporting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/libertine). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-lau
<robru> Saviq: hrm sorry webops being a little unresponsive
<boiko> robru: Mirv: so I read the backlog but came to no conlcusion, any idea why britney is failing for silos 10 and 63? I just want that silo to get into QA's queue sooner rather than later :/
<Saviq> robru, no worries, it'll take some time to run the tests anyway
<dobey> [2016-58-01:15:58:28.597] qtmir.applications: Process supplied desktop_file_hint, loading: "unity8-dash"
<dobey> *** Error in `unity8': free(): invalid pointer: 0xffb8cf60 ***
<dobey> sigh
<robru> boiko: yeah it's those s390x binaries but we're not sure where they are. I'm not sure what happened to pitti
<boiko> robru: well, pitti was just trying to remove them for me (as Mirv advised)
<robru> boiko: yeah but last I saw from him is that he coudln't find it
<dobey> boiko: there's another problem
<robru> boiko: actually double checking the yaml it says something about old binaries, let me delete those
<dobey> robru: the problem is related to uitk's -autopilot package being arch: any, and dialer-app-autopilot being all; i think this is actually a bug in britney
<dobey> and yeah, messaging-app would be the same issue
<robru> dobey: apparently the ...28.1 builds of each package produced s390x binaries that are no longer being produced. I just deleted those, that might let it progress a bit
<dobey> at least, that's my understanding from the discussion from friday with slangasek
<dobey> robru: hmm, you mean previous binaries in the PPA itself?
<robru> dobey: yes
<dobey> hrmm, maybe
<robru> boiko: anyway I tried one thing, let's wait for the next britney run and see what the new error is, if any
<robru> pitti: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<dobey> oh ffs
<dobey> unity8 doesn't even build-depends on ubuntu-app-launch
<dobey> so how the hell could ual cause it to crash
<robru> boiko: ugh, britney runs are up to 65 minutes, so I guess it should update around 17:45 UTC
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1647 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 QA Signoff: Ready
<robru> blah
<robru> I'll push a fix so britney stops running on tickets that are forced QA: Ready
<robru> Saviq: ok that should clear up on the next britney run
<Saviq> robru, ack thx
<robru> yw
<robru> ok, hopefully the next britney run is faster, I just pushed a fix to make it skip tickets where QA forced Ready.
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Cancelled build (vivid/libertine). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> dobey, did you fix anything in silo 28?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Successfully built
<dobey> kenvandine: ?
<kenvandine> the silo just got marked as built and qa required again
<kenvandine> i agreed it didn't look like the silo should be causing the issue he found
<dobey> well, it sure as hell didn't build, wtf
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm trying to rebuild after removing an MP
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 QA Signoff: Ready
<kenvandine> dobey, cool, you didn't remove the ones i care about :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/apparmor
<dobey> oh hell. bileto got really confused there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Uploading build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch)
<dobey> well now i just have to wait for 3 hours for lp to publish the builds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit
<robru> dobey: what's confused?
<robru> dobey: the only strange thing I see in the audit logs is that it goes from preparing to successful in 3 minutes, which seems suspect, unless ual can really build in 3 minutes.
<dobey> robru: it said "successfully built" after i hit "build" but before the upload to ppa was done. so i ended up running build again, and only later realized that it uploaded stuff
<robru> dobey: ah, that's just a race condition then. I'll have to get the status job to not update so soon after a build is done
<dobey> robru: so yeah, that "3 minutes" is definitely faulty there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Successfully built
<robru> boiko: oh, looks good now
<robru> pitti: so apparently this was caused by stale s390x builds within the PPA from a superceded source.
<pitti> robru: I thought NBS binaries would be removed from a PPA automatically
<robru> pitti: I guess not? the source appears as 'superceded' in the PPA, and this isn't the first time I've seen problems arise when an old source builds for more arches than the latest source does.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<robru> pitti: issue is just compounded by britney not putting the details in excuses.html properly. do we have a bug ref for that?
<dobey> robru: oh, maybe that needs to be done for koza's ticket too then?
<pitti> robru: I don't think so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-fra
<robru> dobey: which ticket?
<robru> pitti: where should I file that?
<pitti> robru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/britney please
<dobey> robru: silo 60
<dobey> err, somehow it has managed to actually build on s390x now
<robru> pitti: ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/britney/+bug/1608635 thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1608635 in britney "excuses.html missing critical information." [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i wonder what changed there
<robru> dobey: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-060/+delete-packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter= all builds succeeded on all arches, I don't see any superceded builds that worked on some arches that the current builds failed on
<dobey> robru: yeah, it seems that silo changed today somehow.
<robru> dobey: even if he rebuilt it though I don't see any failures on old builds either.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Preparing packages
<dobey> robru: weird
<robru> slangasek: sil2100: meeting?
<robru> oh it's cancelled, nm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/libsignon-glib, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/libsignon-glib, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/libsignon-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Successfully built
<robru> ah, got britney runs down to 38m, that's better.
<dobey> meh it's really annoying that archive sync blockage results in regression instead of just postponing the test run
<dobey> kenvandine: can you hit retry for the failed tests on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1726/landing-028-yakkety/excuses.html please?
<dobey> hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 Failed to build (vivid/platform-api, yakkety/platform-api). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
<dobey> whee no silos available
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1741 No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
<robru> one sec
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: ok try now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 Preparing packages
<robru> kenvandine: abandoned https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1544#audit_log because it's been Failed to build for a month
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1544 Abandoning ticket
<dobey> ah there we go
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1741 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 Currently building (xenial/platform-api, yakkety/platform-api). Failed to build (vivid/platform-api)
<robru> dobey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1741/status/1/info/ a ha, my fix for not updating statuses too soon after builds is working
<dobey> robru: cool
<robru> well, except everything is exploding, excellent
<dobey> everything?
<robru> dobey: yeah I made a goof and now almost all of the status jobs are exploding on FileNotFoundErrors. I just pushed a fix though, will straighten itself out in a few minutes.
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> robru: just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1608666 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1608666 in Bileto "In-progress builds not cancelled upon new source upload" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<dobey> bah, why did i even bother trying to fix this one tiny issue in dbus-cpp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/libsignon-glib, xenial/libsignon-glib, yakkety/libsignon-glib, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 Failed to build (vivid/platform-api). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, yakkety/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/libsignon-glib, xenial/libsignon-glib, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/libsignon-glib, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1741 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (yakkety/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, 
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, trying to figure out if these unity8 autopkg failures on i386 are known or not? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1721/landing-050-vivid/excuses.html
<robru> jgdx: haven't heard of any problems with vivid
<robru> jgdx: lots of explosions all over yakkety
<robru> jgdx: you should get a core dev to click retry for you if the failures don't appear to be caused by your changes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<jgdx> robru, okay, will ask one tomorrow. Thanks
<robru> jgdx: kenvandine might still be around
<jgdx> robru, he stepped out I think
<robru> Ah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Currently building (xenial/net-cpp). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/libjsoncpp, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/libjsoncpp, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/libjsoncpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> jgdx: retried your u8 i386s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Currently building (vivid/storage-framework). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Diff missing (xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Diff missing (xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Ready to build (yakkety/network-manager). Successfully built (vivid/network-manager, xenial/network-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Diff missing (xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Currently building (vivid/net-cpp). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Preparing packages
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: I'm just throwing this info here that pmcgowan mentioned on Friday he would have flashed both xenial and devel-proposed on device and it would have worked... however, I still get stating apport circus on either mako (ubuntu) or krilling (bq-aquaris.en) stagings... o_O if you have spare time and device, feel free to flash and report back..
<Mirv> so my way is still to flash revision 40 and dist-upgrade whenever I want xenial
<Mirv> (his device was krillin btw too)
<jibel> Mirv, with xenial or devel-proposed?
<jibel> ah staging
<jibel> I'll have a look
<Mirv> jibel: xenial, thanks
<jibel> I'm surprised devel-proposed boots at all
<Mirv> oh right for that he said "devel" so might not be yakkety.
<Mirv> anyway, since I'm doubting my sanity it's nice if someone else gets the apport dance visible
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/libsignon-glib, xenial/libsignon-glib, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/libsignon-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<jgdx> seb128, hey, could you rerun the autopkg tests for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, silo 73 says "ubuntu-system-settings/s390x unsatisfiable Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content1" on yakkety, how do we deal with that?
<Mirv> Saviq: you don't deal with it but trust the Train when it says "Successfully built". s390x binaries have been removed due to upstart / kernel combined problem.
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<Mirv> Trust the Train (tm), robru could make that the motto
<Saviq> Mirv, well, do we trust britney, though https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1575/landing-073-yakkety/excuses.html "Not considered"? :)
<Mirv> Saviq: oh right britney is the problem which pitti and robru already talked about yesterday.. could you check with pitti if there was a conclusion?
<Saviq> Mirv, will do, still need to ask him to rerun more missing tests there I think
<jgdx> Mirv, seems it failed due to a dependency missing, but I can't see which (u8 autopkg)
<jgdx> I should read scrollback
<Mirv> jgdx: but yours was unity8 i386?
<jgdx> think it passed on i386 :s /me checks
<Mirv> jgdx: there's no known reason why unity i386 would fail on vivid or xenial, repeatedly (flakiness possible)
<Mirv> jgdx: some of these were red I think, it seems the rerun helped https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1721/landing-050-vivid/excuses.html
<jgdx> Mirv, the last run had passes on all but yakketi
<Mirv> jgdx: yakkety is broken because yakkety is broken at the moment. that should be good enough for you to get QA get your silo into their queue.
<jgdx> Mirv, thanks man
<Mirv> jgdx: or I can do it for you now..
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: jgdx would like to get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 into QA queue - vivid/xenial green, yakkety unity8 test red (known)
<jgdx> Mirv, if you could, please. I'm not sure how
<jibel> Mirv, done but meh :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
<Saviq> jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 is ready - it's only red because of a missing s390x dependency on yakkety https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1575/landing-073-yakkety/excuses.html - I've asked pitti what to do in -devel
<jibel> Saviq, okay
<Saviq> jibel, sorry it came late, you know why...
<jibel> Saviq, yeah no problem, not sure deleting all the s390x binaries from yakkety is the right way to proceed though
<Saviq> I think ubuntu-app-launch is where we should be able to break the dep, if it learns about systemd and can choose a backend runtime
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
<Saviq> or split upstart and systemd backends into separate packages
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  Did you have a chance to think about the Boost issue we discussed last week?  I had some success with the parallel install option in one of our team's PPAs: https://launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/+archive/ubuntu/dev-build-2/+packages
<Mirv> bfiller: can you assign bug #1608811 to someone? I didn't notice it earlier because I had only tested placing calls quickly etc, but there's something wrong with telephony-service & dialer when using Qt 5.6.1 (which we aim to land to xenial-overlay since it's upstream LTS release they will bug fix for 3 years)
<ubot5> bug 1608811 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "telephony-service four tests failing on Qt 5.6, can't answer calls" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608811
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Publish failed: ubuntu-themes has merges in bad states
<sil2100> jamesh: moderately, I got distracted by other responsibilities
<sil2100> jamesh: but let me pick that up in a bit once again :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Successfully built
<jamesh> sil2100: okay.  It's the end of my day now, but the email I sent contains a summary of my thoughts on the matter, including the downsides of the parallel install option.
<jamesh> sil2100: if I'm not around when you look at this, could you email me?
<sil2100> jamesh: sure, thanks for the summary, let me take a look and reply to you through e-mail
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Proposed pocket
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, on vivid, I get a “the c++ compiler can't compile a simple test program": http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21879982/
<jgdx> seems spurious, hasn't happened before afaics. Still very weird
<jgdx> trainguards: also, there's a dep wait on libual-2-dev in yakketi. Known? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-027/+build/10550006
<Mirv> jgdx: you're at least the first to report that vivid problem. ual/s390x the same old upstart problem as almost every other silo, ignore.
<jgdx> Mirv, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 Successfully built
<koza> Mirv, hey. I suppose that I can do the same with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 as you did for jgdx with his landing [fail on yakkety]
<jgdx> koza, thx, I think he did :)
<koza> Mirv, I meant https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696
<koza> wrong url
<koza> wrong url
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1735 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, xenial/aethercast, yakkety/aethercast)
<koza> jibel, davmor2 https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 is ready [same as Saviq] It is red only because of missing dependency on yakkety.
<jgdx> same as silo 73
<koza> yeah
<Mirv> koza: right
<Saviq> koza, jgdx, we've a ubuntu-system-settings in silo 73 too, so someone'll need to rebuild... we need to make sure u-s-s doesn't build for s390x
<davmor2> koza: I assume this need rebuilding once 37 passes or fails right?
<koza> davmor2, I think no need to rebuild, 37 talks to this via DBus.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Publish failed: Diffs missing! Please do a DIFF_ONLY build
<koza> davmor2 but you need to have 37 installed in order to test 60
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1735 Publishing
<koza> Saviq, jgdx, I can rebuild anyway or perhaps morphis who wants to land uss as well [1620]
<Saviq> that really depends on who gets through QA quicker ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Merging to trunk
<koza> Saviq, I would love to be in the QA in the first place ;)
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> jibel, any idea why 073 doesn't show up in the queue even though you set it QA Ready? ← Mirv
<Saviq> too many MPs again? ;)
<jibel> Saviq, no a bug in the bot
<jibel> Saviq, I just fixed it, bad typo
<koza> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1735 Proposed pocket (yakkety/libertine-scope). Release pocket (vivid/libertine-scope, xenial/libertine-scope)
<jibel> Saviq, the "too many characters" error shouldn't happen anymore. the description is truncated at 16384 chars.
<Saviq> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Successfully built
<Mirv> jibel: did you get the black screen with staging or did it run unity8?
<jibel> Mirv, I didn't try yet
<Mirv> ok
<jibel> Saviq, trello doesn't like your silo for some reason and keep telling me error 400 bad request. I'll create the card manually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 QA Signoff: Ready
<koza> jibel, would you mind doing mine too https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696
<Saviq> jibel, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Reverting MPs is not supported
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1743 Failed to build (vivid/libsignon-glib, yakkety/libsignon-glib). Successfully built (xenial/libsignon-glib)
<dobey> Mirv, sil2100: can one of you re-run the failed tests at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1726/landing-028-yakkety/excuses.html please?
<sil2100> dobey: on it
<dobey> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1743 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, yakkety/unity8)
<koza> jibel, thanks for creating the card
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
<jibel> koza, yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<dobey> hmm, i wonder what the bileto refresh timing is like now
<dobey> oh, meh. looks like it's failed again :(
<dobey> wtf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/fonts-emojione, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/account-polld, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/account-polld, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1743 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/apparmor
<dobey> crap
<dobey> why is unity-scope-click-autopilot not installable on yakkety now
<dobey> was fine on friday-ish
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Failed to build (xenial/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/account-polld, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager)
<rvr> kdub: Silo 71 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
<kdub> rvr, thanks for testing!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
<kdub> rvr, does the mir test plan take a lot longer to work through than other projects? (I was thinking of streamlining it)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Release pocket (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Successfully built (yakkety/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Proposed pocket (yakkety/mir). Release pocket (vivid/mir, xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1434 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1434 vivid/pulseaudio: debdiff failed: see log for details
<kenvandine> dobey, silo 28 sure looks fun
<dobey> kenvandine: ?
<kenvandine> autopkgtest failures because it can't install the deps
<kenvandine> you've been trying to land that for a week :/
<dobey> kenvandine: any idea why? do you have a yakkety chroot/vm/install around?
<kenvandine> no clue
<kenvandine> i do have a yakkety chroot
<kenvandine> let me try
<dobey> kenvandine: seems to be a problem installing unity-scope-click-autopilot
<dobey> i tried chdist, but i must be stupid or something
<kenvandine> i'm updating my amd64 yakkety chroot
<kenvandine> then i'll try it
<kenvandine> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kenvandine>  unity-scope-click-autopilot : Depends: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot but it is not installable
<kenvandine>                                Depends: unity8-autopilot but it is not going to be installed
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<dobey> ok, someone must have screwd up uitk in yakkety
<kenvandine>   Depends: <ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot>
<kenvandine>   Depends: unity8-autopilot
<dobey> kenvandine: why is ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot not installable?
 * kenvandine wonders what the <> means
<kenvandine> E: Package 'ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot' has no installation candidate
<dobey> awesome
<dobey> what's apt-cache policy say?
<dobey> i think someone deleted the binaries on all the archs :(
<kenvandine> no candidate
<dobey> kenvandine: that's what the <> means (virtual package, iirc)
<kenvandine>  ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot | 1.3.2009+16.10.20160615.3        | yakkety/universe          | ppc64el
<kenvandine>  ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot | 1.3.2030+16.10.20160726.2        | yakkety-proposed/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<kenvandine> bingo
<dobey> grr
<kenvandine> i'd say ask QA to accept it with the failure
<dobey> autopkgtest for unity-scope-click/0.1.1+16.10.20160705-0ubuntu1: amd64: Pass, armhf: Pass, i386: Pass, ppc64el: Always failed, s390x: Always failed
<dobey> lol
<dobey> that's for the uitk that's in proprosed
<dobey> oh fml
<dobey> there's a new qt in proposed?
<kenvandine> dobey, yes there is
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1434 Diff missing (vivid/pulseaudio). Ready to build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/openssl, xenial/pulseaudio, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/openssl, yakkety/pulseaudio). Successfully built (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/openssl, xenial/libhybris, yakkety/libhybris)
<Mirv> if silo 73 passes QA and release managers answer kindly to KDE autopkgtest override requests, Qt might migrate tomorrow. might.
<robru> wow, fingers crossed!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Release pocket
<dobey> 73?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> does it make the unity8 autopkgtests not be so flaky?
<dobey> meh, even if i dropped the one unity8 change from my other silo, i can't land it either, because of uitk
<kenvandine> :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Successfully built
<dobey> robru: er, what happened to the status display? though i'm kind of happy the whole page isn't bright red now
<robru> dobey: I tweaked it a bit. is there a problem?
<dobey> robru: well, it's a little weird seeing a red X and text in the status field, when it's "Successfully built" and what failed is the autopkgtests
<dobey> robru: but in general, i think not being blinded is a good thing :)
<robru> hmmm yeah the color and icon are decided by analyzing the whole thing, not just the status field.
<dobey> hmm, though since the world is broken right now, i think i'll stuff this other MP in this silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: I'll work on it some more
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-app-launch/registry-tests
<dobey> robru: sure. not urgent. just noticed the page reload, and had to think a minute.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1733 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Currently building (vivid/location-service, yakkety/location-service). Failed to build (xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 Currently building (vivid/location-service). Failed to build (yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Currently building (vivid/location-service). Failed to build (xenial/location-service). Successfully built (yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 Failed to build (vivid/location-service, yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Failed to build (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service). Successfully built (yakkety/location-service)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/tulip, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/sdrangelove). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Diff missing (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Currently building (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/tulip, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/sdrangelove). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Diff missing (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/tulip, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/sdrangelove). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
<Mirv> right so the icons are build - lander signoff - automated signoff - QA signoff. cool!
<Mirv> skater is proposed pocket, lightning is ready for QA :D
 * Mirv thanks robru for these graphical pieces of jewelry
<jibel> is the main page much longer to render?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
<Mirv> seems normal <0.5s to me
<jibel> it loads quickly <.5s but the rendering takes more than 1s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/tulip, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/sdrangelove). Proposed pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1747 No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some
<koza> trainguards, any chance to get silo? :-)
<sil2100> uuh
<sil2100> koza: trying, but need to find some stale silos
<koza> sil2100, appreciated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1653 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
<sil2100> charles: hey! Can we free up https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1473 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 vivid/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, xenial/aethercast, yakkety/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 vivid/ubuntu-html5-theme: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 vivid/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to add changelog message
<jamesh> sil2100: did you have a chance to look at the Boost issue yesterday?  (sorry to nag, but I've got other teams blocked on this initial landing for storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki yofel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Proposed pocket (yakkety/attica-kf5, yakkety/baloo-kf5, yakkety/bluedevil, yakkety/bluez-qt, yakkety/breeze, yakkety/breeze-gtk, yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/kactivities-kf5, yakkety/kactivities-stats, yakkety/kactivitymanagerd, yakkety/karchive, yakkety/kauth, yakkety/kbookmarks, yakkety/kcmutils, yakkety/kcodecs, yakkety/kcompletion, yakkety/kconfig, yakkety/kcon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 vivid/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Dependency wait (vivid/mcloud). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
<Mirv> now just waiting for silo 73..
<Saviq> rvr, no pressure ↑
<rvr> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Destination version missing from changelog
<Mirv> heh
<Mirv> we got the KDE overrides (well except one I now notice, I'll try rerunning it once more but there seems to be existing s390x bug about it)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
<sil2100> jamesh: I took a look and had a talk about it with slangasek - we didn't see any obvious issues, so we'll most likely just prep a silo for the boost backport
<jamesh> sil2100: would the package I put together in the PPA I mentioned in the email do?
<jamesh> sil2100: if so, you could probably just do a source package copy into our existing silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Merging to trunk
<sil2100> jamesh: which silo is that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
<Mirv> koza: now I freed up one silo
<jamesh> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003
<sil2100> Saviq: I'm now doing the seed changes you requested (eh, what a delay) - is the indicator-keyboard addition approved by Pat and the product team etc.? I poked him last week but didn't get an answer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Dependency wait (vivid/mcloud). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Failed to build (xenial/qscintilla2). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasm
<sil2100> Saviq: so counting it up, adding indicator-keyboard + all its dependencies would add 770 KB of stuff to our images
<sil2100> We could live with that
<sil2100> Saviq: anyway, not waiting for your approval, I assume you discussed this with the PT and that it's all good, if not then I'll drop all the blame at you
<sil2100> ;D
<koza> Mirv, thanks and I got lucky earlier :)
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah I take the blame
<sil2100> Saviq: will upload the updated meta parts to the silo for now, but the seed change is in bzr already - any ETA for the silo to land?
<Saviq> sil2100, it's under QA right now
<Saviq> so should land today
<Saviq> sil2100, note it's silo 73 now
<Mirv> silo 73 \o/
<sil2100> Ok, so maybe hm, not to cause confusion, I'll just leave the branches here and release it to the overlay once this lands
<Mirv> the world saver silo
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, that works, too
<sil2100> Since pushing it to the silo could invalidate it from the automated test POV
<Saviq> not that it's valid from that POV right now ;P
<Saviq> but yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Preparing packages
<jgdx> Saviq, hey, what are the chances of getting 73 landed today you think?
<jgdx> we have to bribe rvr huh?
<Saviq> jgdx, it's in rvr's hands :)
<jgdx> :)
<rvr> jgdx: Saviq: Hope to finish today :)
<jgdx> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qscintilla2). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1730 QA Signoff: Approved
<jhodapp> sil2100, hey, what's the latest on testing the emulator networking fix from awe?
<jhodapp> testing/landing
<jibel> jhodapp, approved 5 minutes ago
<jibel> someone must publish it now
<jhodapp> jibel, awesome thanks
 * Mirv can be someone
<jhodapp> thanks Mirv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1730 Publishing
<jgdx> robru, +1 on the new ui. There's some tabular data without headers there though ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Failed to build (vivid/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service, yakkety/location-service)
<rvr> jgdx: On the phone, the keyboard indicator appears with a gear and without a proper name, just "indicator-keyboard". Only after I have added more keyboards it displays the selected one.
<rvr> jgdx: And when there are two or more layouts, the indicator is not shown in the menu bar.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1747 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Uploading build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1730 Release pocket
<jgdx> rvr, ltinkl should be involved in that discussion, my name is on that ticket because I want credit is all
<rvr> jgdx: :D
<rvr> ltinkl: ^
<jgdx> :p and if there's anything in USS I can help with, but don't know much about the indicator…
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 QA Signoff: Ready
<ltinkl> rvr, the gear only is displayed when indicator-keyboard is not running
<ltinkl> rvr, start indicator-keyboard
<ltinkl> rvr, from a terminal
<ltinkl> rvr, it could happen if you installed the silo and after the reboot, you installed indicator-keyboard; it just doesn't get started automatically, should be fine after a reboot
<ltinkl> Saviq, did we seed indicator-keyboard into the image, or after the silo has been approved?
<Saviq> ltinkl, sil2100's taking care of that - after the silo lands
<rvr> ltinkl: I rebooted and the indicator still displayed the gear
<ltinkl> rvr, ok so, is it running? can I have a screenshot?
<rvr> ltinkl: So it wasn't running...
<Saviq> ltinkl, I think maybe the indicator shows the gear because there's no layouts selected?
<ltinkl> rvr, Saviq, or the icons missing... yeah, if there's no layout, it should be hidden when collapsed (as per design)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 QA Signoff: Approved
<Saviq> rvr, oh it wasn't running? that'd be weird, it has the right "start on" upstart bit :S
<rvr> Saviq: I don't know
<ltinkl> rvr, so after you start it manually, it's correct?
<rvr> Now I reboot, and the indicator displays the language
<ltinkl> rvr, good yeah, that's how it should work
<rvr> So I think the problem is the one that Saviq said: there was no selected layout
<ltinkl> rvr, did it display the gear icon in the default (collapsed) panel state, or only when expanded?
<rvr> ltinkl: The only way I see the indicator keyboard is when I expand the menu bar
<rvr> The icon doesn't show on the top
<ltinkl> rvr, how many layouts you have atm?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
<rvr> Right now one
<rvr> But I added more
<ltinkl> rvr, if just one, that's correct; design wants to show the icon only when > 1
<rvr> I have two now
<ltinkl> ok, it should get visible by default now
<rvr> Let me upload the screenshots
<rvr> ltinkl: https://trello.com/c/ybylMjix/3475-1575-ubuntu-landing-073-unity8-jgdx-ltinkl
<Saviq> ltinkl, rvr, isn't it only shown when there's an external keyboard connected?
<Saviq> we really shouldn't show the whole name of the layout in there, either...
<rvr> I have a Bluetooth keyboard connected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<ltinkl> Saviq, rvr: yeah so the rule is: the indicator is shown only when external keyboard is connected and layouts > 1
<rvr> ltinkl: So, it should show up already
<Saviq> sounds like it should, yeah
<ltinkl> rvr, so both screenshots in the trello baord are taken in the same situation?
<rvr> Yes
<ltinkl> hmm
<ltinkl> rvr, is your keyboard active atm? can you type somewhere using it?
<rvr> ltinkl: Oh, that was it!
<rvr> It wasn't active
<ltinkl> rvr, yeah, thought so :)
<rvr> Now the indicator appeared
<rvr> Wee
<rvr> ltinkl: Ok, so the remaining issue is the gear when no layout has been selected
<ltinkl> rvr, yeah it's those 2 conditions
<rvr> ltinkl: I'm going to reflash the phone to reproduce it
<ltinkl> rvr, do you have a screenshot with this?
<rvr> Nope
<ltinkl> rvr, but it really shouldn't be shown if there's no layout - what it means is that indicator-keyboard is not running; best to reproduce in a clear state, that is installing the silo, installing indicator-keyboard and then reboot
<rvr> Yeah, that's what I'm going to do
<ltinkl> rvr, it then should get auto-started
<ltinkl> rvr, great, thanks!
<Saviq> ltinkl, "shouldn't be shown" - but what if you pull down the indicators, it will show up there, no?
<ltinkl> Saviq, yea
<Saviq> ltinkl, that said, are we not setting a default keyboard layout based on language in the wizard?
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah in a different branch, not in this silo
<Saviq> ah though we were doing this already
<Saviq> +t
<ltinkl> Saviq, well we give the user the possibility to do so
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah, but were we not defaulting to something already based on the language selected?
<Saviq> ah we do this for the OSK
<Saviq> we should do the same for external
<ltinkl> Saviq, nope but imo we could?
<ltinkl> Saviq, the problem here is that, unlike OSK, there's no direct relation between language and kbd layout
<Saviq> ltinkl, not sure it's actually that much different
<ltinkl> Saviq, take German, you can have a Swiss layout, Austrian layout or German layout (not counting the different variants)
<Saviq> we're enabling like 3 layouts in the OSK for Chinese, aren't we
<Saviq> ltinkl, sure, I'd say it's the same problem with the OSK, no?
<ltinkl> Saviq, for the OSK, there's always one layout only for every language
<ltinkl> Saviq, also the naming is unpredictable, for Czech language ("cs"), the kbd layout is called "cz"
<ltinkl> *facepalm*
<ltinkl> Saviq, same for Chinese and other languages
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah I know, we'd need a language → layouts map, not impossible
<ltinkl> Saviq, https://github.com/mike-fabian/langtable (Fedora uses that for the installer btw)
<Saviq> ltinkl, see ;)
<Saviq> that's all we need
<Saviq> anyway, problem at hand - what does the indicator display on first boot
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah I'm not saying it's impossible ;)
 * ltinkl grabs the phone
<jgdx> robru, but not sure I agree with the css for .olive::before "⚒ "—what does that mean? :p It's mining data?
<jgdx> robru, or launchpad's wonderful https://launchpad.net/@@/processing
<ltinkl> jgdx, building? :)
<jgdx> ltinkl, seems like a hammer and pick to me :P
<Saviq> ltinkl, rvr, confirmed - cog when empty https://imgur.com/a/Uhndm
<Saviq> http://emojipedia.org/hammer-and-pick/
<Saviq> ltinkl, rvr, but only visible after expanding
<rvr> Saviq: Yeah, that's what I got
<ltinkl> Saviq, rvr: right so yeah... would you be ok with a followup patch, we need to set some fallback icon in this case, as we discussed with Saviq the other day
<rvr> ltinkl: Would it land in time for OTA13?
<Saviq> rvr, ltinkl, yeah we could have a better icon in this case, but I wouldn't block the silo on that (as long as it's only shown when expanded)
<ltinkl> indicator-keyboard itself needs fixing; it sets the icon based on the current layout and if there's none...
<Saviq> rvr, ltinkl, let's not seed indicator-keyboard until that's fixed, then
<Saviq> (and let's fix it asap)
<ltinkl> design still wanted to show the indicator in this case, so that the user can go to settings and pick some layouts
<rvr> It needs a proper icon and proper label, not "indicator-keyboard"
<ltinkl> rvr, yeah that too.. the backend just doesn't set any title at all
<Saviq> ltinkl, input-keyboard-symbolic
<ltinkl> Saviq, yup
<seb128> how can a system have no layout?
<ltinkl> seb128, if you don't configure any?
<Saviq> or you remove them
<seb128> so what happens if you plug a keyboard and type?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 QA Signoff: N/A
<Saviq> seb128, first install, we don't have a wizard page for external keyboard yet
<ltinkl> seb128, Mir has only a builtin "us" keymap
<seb128> that's a layout
<seb128> same than on desktop then
<Saviq> sure, but should we assume that's the case in the indicator?
 * Saviq would be ok with AccountsService setting "us" as the default
<Saviq> instead of assuming that is the case in the indicator
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 Publish failed: goget-ubuntu-touch has merges in bad states
<seb128> there is no way to query mir for the current layout?
<ltinkl> seb128, in short, no :)
<seb128> well that might need to be solved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xe
<Saviq> still, that would mean we'd need to query $display_server, which could, arguably, be Mir, X11 or Wayland
<Saviq> -based
<ltinkl> Saviq, rvr: so let me recap: we don't block the silo on this (until we seed indicator-keyboard users won't see any of this anyway), and I'll prepare a hotfix for the fallback icon and some sensible (shorter) label, ok?
<Saviq> ltinkl, IMO yes, please add the fallback label to the per-language icon, too, in case the icon theme doesn't have it
<ltinkl> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> s/label/name/
<rvr> ltinkl: Doesn't the silo include indicator-keyboard?
<ltinkl> rvr, nope
<ltinkl> rvr, well the change yes, but phone image doesn't have it installed by default
<Saviq> rvr, it's not seeded on touch yet
<rvr> Saviq: Ok
<Saviq> and that silo won't make it appear there
<rvr> Ack
<rvr> Let's do that then
<rvr> I'll check the silo without installing indicator-keyboard
<koza> ubuntu-qa: I would like https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 in the QA queue. xenial/vivid green, yakkety red [known issue]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<jibel> koza, it failed to build on yakkety, the know issue is autopkgtest fails to run because of missing deps so it's different
<jibel> koza, it fails on ppc https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+sourcepub/6772818/+listing-archive-extra
<koza> jibel, right and we already know this issue
<jibel> koza, is there a bug report to track that. We cannot accept a package in the queue that fails to build on a supported arch
<koza> jibel, i discussed this last week but I do not remember with whom
<koza> jibel, however this was major, not only my problem but rather with uss landings
<koza> saviq, what happened to your 'no tests on ppc' MP? is it landing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
<koza> Saviq, ^^^^^
<koza> Saviq, like separately because I do have this branch in my other landing
<koza> jibel, I will rebuild with no ppc tests branch https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-system-settings/no-test-powerpc/+merge/301271
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
<jibel> koza, not ideal but well, as long as it's being tracked and worked on, fine.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Currently building (vivid/location-service, yakkety/location-service). Failed to build (xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 Release pocket (xenial/goget-ubuntu-touch). Successfully built (yakkety/goget-ubuntu-touch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Currently building (vivid/location-service). Failed to build (xenial/location-service). Successfully built (yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/goget-ubuntu-touch). Release pocket (xenial/goget-ubuntu-touch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Failed to build (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service). Successfully built (yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Successfully built
<ltinkl> rvr, https://imgur.com/a/IOqTk
<rvr> ltinkl: Superb!
<ltinkl> rvr, default fallback icon, shorter text as the icon subtitle
<dobey> doh, of course, the autopkgtests aren't being run with proposed
<rvr> That's much better
<dobey> grrr
<kenvandine> dobey, no idea how anyone is going to land features before feature freeze with this mess :/
<dobey> i'm not even trying to land features
<dobey> just bug fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah, but my feature i need to land requires your landing :/
<dobey> lightning bolt!
<Saviq> koza, in silo 73
<Saviq> under QA, should land today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Successfully built
<koza> Saviq, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
<koza> robru, sth bad has happened in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748, error -1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749 Currently building (vivid/indicator-network). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
<koza> robru, forget, now it works
<robru> koza: reload? Looks fine to me
<robru> robru: -1 is I guess "timeout talking to server" or something. The -1 is supposed to be an HTTP error number but no HTTP response came
<koza> robru, seemed so, it is alive now
<robru> jgdx: Saviq: I chose hammer and pick for "needs rebuild" because it looks similar to X for failure, and it requires work to fix. I'm open to suggestions. Turns out iconography is hard!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731 Publish failed: lxc-android-config has merges in bad states
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> Mirv Haha, yeah I wasn't sure what icon to use for migration, the skier guy represents movement! Open to suggestions... Maybe an up arrow makes sense there?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749 Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network)
<sil2100> http://goo.gl/ThSjvv
<sil2100> This would be perfect ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731 yakkety/lxc-android-config: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-068/+files/lxc-android-config_0.230+16.10.20160728-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<robru> Is there a Unicode for deer?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
<robru> Ugh, the hammer and pick, and skier don't render on my tablet, but they do on my phone
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Dependency wait (vivid/mcloud). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
<rvr> Saviq: jgdx: ltinkl: I found another problem. After restoring the device in System Settings, the phone reboots ok, and presents the wizard. After selecting Spanish, the phone is very very very slow. I can't do anything.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/libertine, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/apparmor
<rvr> Saviq: jgdx: ltinkl: The Wifi connection screen appears like in slow motion.
<jgdx> rvr, the whole phone is slow?
<rvr> jgdx: Yup
<Saviq> must be restarting the location service :/
<rvr> I can't adb shell to check
 * Saviq tries to choose Spanish on krillin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Saviq> rvr, ltinkl, I can confirm unity8 goes to 100% CPU after selecting a language :/
<Saviq> not good
<rvr> Saviq: Ok, going to check without the silo
<Mirv> Saviq: by the way, regardless of 073, is there a downside of just asking to try for Qt & KDE migration to release pocket? we'll get u8 autopkgtest results anyway.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
<Saviq> Mirv, no, I think it can go
<Mirv> ok, I'll check if we can at least see about if it could happen or not
<Mirv> there are always surprises in update_output.txt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731 Proposed pocket (yakkety/lxc-android-config). Release pocket (xenial/lxc-android-config)
<Saviq> rvr, hmm no, it settled down after a few seconds, trying agian
<ltinkl> Saviq, rvr: couldn't it be caused by the OSK?
<Saviq> ltinkl, it probably could, since we're restarting *everything*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<ltinkl> Saviq, rvr: yeah, watching top when pressing Next (after language page), I can see various indicator-* and other services spiking up (due to us restarting them)
<Saviq> right, but they settle a few seconds later
<Saviq> and top is very laggy
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah, takes like 2-3 seconds to settle
<Saviq> and I couldn't actually see an impact of this on the wifi page
<ltinkl> on mako
 * Saviq wiping frieza
<rvr> Ok, only happens with silo installed
<Saviq> rvr, and I assume you reproduce easily?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (vivid/libertine, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch,
 * Saviq flashing frieza to compare
<ltinkl> Saviq, rvr: crap, I can reproduce it too, when going next/back to the wifi page :/
<Saviq> ltinkl, can you see top? does unity8 go to full CPU permanently?
<ltinkl> Saviq, yup, even over 100%
<Saviq> ltinkl, so https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/wizardSystemUpdate/+merge/300182 ?
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah, line 421 for sure
<sil2100> ...so no silo 73 today :< ?
<Saviq> doesn't look like it, /me pulls the new wizard page
<Saviq> rvr, rebuilding without the most possible suspect
<Saviq> s/possible/probable/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
<rvr> Saviq: Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Failed to build (vivid/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service, yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Dependency wait (vivid/mcloud). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
<om26er_> trainguards Hi! do I always need to provide a merge proposal for a landing request ? I have a scenario where I want to release a new release branch (lp:autopilot/1.6, currently a snapshot of lp:autopilot). What shall I do ?)
<om26er_> (first timer here)
<tedg> om26er_: You should need the train to do that, you can just bzr push the old branch to that target.
<robru> om26er_: yes, for those cases you need to make an empty merge proposal
<tedg> shouldn't need the train.
<robru> tedg: he'll need bileto if he wants it released to distro
<tedg> robru: But he's just talking about making the LP link.
<tedg> If he needs to release a new package, yes.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/apparmor
<robru> tedg: he said "release" in his message?
<om26er_> robru, tedg, yep, I need to make a new release.
<tedg> Ah, okay. I misread, I thought wanted to make a new branch.
<tedg> Make a new release branch.
<robru> om26er_: yes, make a copy of the branch then propose it back to the main branch, it will be empty but usable by bileto
<renatu> robru, hey, ubuntu credentials is causing problems with the autopackage on this silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1643/landing-079-xenial/excuses.html
<renatu> robru, any clue what is causing that?
<robru> renatu: no idea sorry, I don't know about those packages
<renatu> robru, why this package affect the landing off "account-plugins" ?
<renatu> I did not change this package
<renatu> the build works fine. only the autopackage is failing
<robru> renatu: that's how autopkgtests work, that package depends on yours so it runs that test to ensure you don't break it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<robru> renatu: you need to investigate the failure log and ensure the failure isn't caused by your changes.
<renatu> robru, I only changed ui margins :D
<renatu> robru, probably the package is already broken
<dobey> just ask to have someone retry the test
<robru> renatu: if the failure looks transient you can get a core dev to click retry
<renatu> robru, ok I will retry the build
<robru> renatu: no
<renatu> :(
<robru> renatu: do not rebuild a successful build
<robru> robru: get a core dev to retry the test
<dobey> yeah, no, you can't do it. a core dev or someone with upload rights to the package has to click retry for the autopkgtest that failed
<renatu> ok sorry
<robru> renatu: rebuilding is wasteful of builder resources
<robru> kenvandine should be around ^^
<dobey> or at lunch
<dobey> robru: hmm, my request status is still "currently building" but it looks like it actually failed
<dobey> robru: for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726
<dobey> robru: hmm, can you click retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-028/+build/10555654 please? looks like something hanged there :-/
<robru> dobey: done.  "finished 4 minutes ago", bileto polls every 20min
<dobey> oh
<Saviq> rvr, jibel, silo 73 back in your hands - we've reverted the offending MP (and got a fix for it ready for next silo) - I'd argue testing can continue from where rvr left it, but your call
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Successfully built
<Mirv> Saviq: ok I didn't get unity8 override, so we'll just wait for 73
<Saviq> ack
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: ^ no yakkety-proposed migration still, but maybe tomorrow is the day
<robru> ok
<dobey> robru: can we make britney use proposed for a silo? (ideally in general, because really i don't know how this isn't a problem more often)
<robru> dobey: britney always uses proposed, and this cannot be changed per-ticket. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/bileto/trunk/view/head:/britney/fetch-indexes#L97
<robru> dobey: I guess you mean autopkgtests, and I don't have control over that
<dobey> yes, i mean the autopkgtests
<robru> dobey: you'd have to talk to pitti about that
<robru> dobey: what I *can* do is copy whatever needed package from proposed into the silo, then autopkgtests would pick it up I think?
<robru> dobey: also I thought autopkgtests pulled in proposed if the dep wasn't satisfiable from anywhere else, so maybe review your versions in your deps
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> no, it's not a direct dep
<robru> dobey: well, if the test can't pass without it, maybe it should be a direct, versioned dep?
<dobey> it's apparently someone deleted all the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot binaries on all arches in yakkety, but there is a new uitk in proposed, so it should work
<dobey> it's not a problem with the debian/control, it's a problem with the archive
<dobey> so i'm pretty certain the autopkgtests don't add proposed if the dep isn't satisfiable out of it. either it uses proposed or it doesn't. pretty sure there's no magic there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/liber
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 Currently building (xenial/location-service, yakkety/location-service). Failed to build (vivid/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: I dunno man this discussion seems to imply that autopkgtests pull from proposed: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2015-November/003441.html
<robru> with fancy pinning tricks
<dobey> robru: my understanding was that for silos, proposed wasn't being used for autopkgtests
<robru> dobey: it's not clear to me
<Mirv> robru: dobey: silos don't use since generally it causes more trouble. right now with big proposed migration in progress however it doesn't work and you'd need archive admins to rerun yakkety silo tests with --all-proposed. pitti however is now away for two weeks.
<Mirv> the migration is only now pending on landing silo 73, AFAIK
<dobey> i don't see how generally it causes more trouble
<Mirv> well it did cause, there was a long dicussion at the time. I don't remember the details now, it can be rediscussed. but even this week we have had then problems with autopkgtests on silos when all-proposed has been used, since (full) proposed often has trouble. gtk was broken one day, all of our silo tests went red.
<dobey> i fail to see how that is a problem
<dobey> that is exactly what autopkgtests are for
<dobey> if we're not running autopkgtests against proposed, then we shouldn't be running autopkgtests against the development version of ubuntu.
<dobey> because the things landing there will be blocked on autopkgtests in proposed during publishing anyway
<dobey> so basically we're just saying "we don't care about reality for silos when landing to the in-development archive"
<Mirv> the basic idea was that we don't want to block silo on things that the silo does not break, ie test the silo in isolation and get autopkgtest results yes/no for the fact if the silo breaks something or not
<Mirv> it has been like that now for 6 months and we've had a lot less problems than before
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtub
<dobey> well i can't recall a time where there weren't problems
<Mirv> it can be thought for example from the pov that we don't want to halt OTA bug fixes due to devel series having an unrelated problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 Failed to build (vivid/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service, yakkety/location-service)
<dobey> Mirv: then we should run against proposed anyway, and tell QA to ignore the autopkgtests results for devel series
<dobey> having tests pass because they don't reflect current reality is not really a reasonable solution. it's a deceptive facade
<dobey> and when stuff does break there, currently, it's a lie anyway
<Mirv> I don't strongly agree or disagree, it's complicated. QA are interested in if the silo, in isolation, causes problems on any series.
<Mirv> robru: anyway if someone needs the yakkety results that are not all red, someone needs to run retry-autopkgtest-regressions -s yakkety --ci-train-silo 080 --ci-train-ticket 1715 --all-proposed  on snakefruit
<Mirv> ie if for example QA doesn't agree to ignore yakkety results completely, that's an option to get a bit better results (if nothing broken at the moment in proposed)
<Mirv> hopefully tomorrow it will be back to normal regardless
<robru> Mirv: thanks
<dobey> jibel, robru: can you set https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 to qa ready given the autopkgtests broken on yakkety for everyone issue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 QA Signoff: Ready
<robru> dobey: done
<dobey> robru: great, thanks
<robru> dobey: you're welcome
<dobey> now to get someone to approve it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<rvr> Saviq: Ok
<dobey> alesage, ToyKeeper: around? any chance i could get one of you to fast-track test silo 28? it's all smallish bug fixes and should have no regressions, and kenvandine needs changes for another feature silo that's supposed to land for ota13
<kenvandine> please :)
<alesage> kenvandine, dobey no groveling please I just cleaned this dais
<alesage> should be able to get to it so long as vrruiz doesn't disapprove
 * kenvandine grovels
<dobey> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Currently building (vivid/boost1.58). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
<dobey> jamesh, michi: ^^ i think you want that silo to be only yakkety+xenial really?
<robru> dobey: well unless online accounts api also forks for vivid, then their next release would explode
<dobey> robru: err, i didn't notice the accounts-api.
<dobey> huh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 QA Signoff: Approved
<robru> dobey: not sure what to think, I heard storage framework wasn't going to be used in vivid
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> that was my understanding
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Diff missing (vivid/boost1.58). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/fonts-emojione, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
<koza> ubuntu-qa, I would like https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 into QA queue. vivid/xenial is green, yakkety is red but this is known issue [not considered]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
<ToyKeeper> koza: What's the known issue with yakkety?
<robru> ToyKeeper: s390x is on fire: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1748/landing-046-yakkety/excuses.html
<robru> ToyKeeper: something about rdeps from upstart's removal there.
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, it's not letting me set QA to Ready.
<ToyKeeper> Hah, and then it spilled the bowl of Cheetos.  ;P
<koza> ToyKeeper, how come, my other landing got into QA with the same prolem :)
<ToyKeeper> I don't think I've seen this particular feature before.  :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Generating diffs
<robru> ToyKeeper: the trick for forcing QA when britney failed is to put 'http://a' into the manual download field. sorry that's lame
<koza> anyways this is sth wrong with s390x not with the change itself
<ToyKeeper> robru: Thanks, I wasn't aware of the http://a trick, but it worked.  :)
<ToyKeeper> koza: That should get the ticket into the queue.
<robru> ToyKeeper: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 QA Signoff: Ready
<koza> ToyKeeper, thanks
<koza> much appreciated
<ToyKeeper> When the card shows up, I'll add a note about the override.
<koza> cool
<koza> now I can go to sleep :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Successfully built
<dobey> kenvandine: if you see this, 28 is approved, but it has packaging changes, so needs ack on packaging changes to publish
<kenvandine> dobey, awesome
<kenvandine> dobey, i see my packaging change in there :)
<kenvandine> publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Publishing
<dobey> whoot
<kenvandine> dobey, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Currently building (xenial/unity-api). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework, yakkety/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Diff missing (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Currently building (vivid/unity-api). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework, yakkety/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework, yakkety/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Currently building (yakkety/storage-framework). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Failed to build (yakkety/storage-framework, yakkety/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 Proposed pocket (yakkety/platform-api). Release pocket (vivid/platform-api, xenial/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1740 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Currently building (xenial/storage-framework). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
<jamesh> trainguards: I'm seeing a yakkety/powerpc failure in my silo, with some test binaries segfaulting.  From what I can tell, the underlying problem is in Qt/QML somewhere having a bad interaction with GCC 6.  What's the policy on landing silos hitting this?
<Saviq> jamesh, bug #1606927
<ubot5> bug 1606927 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt 5.6.1 causes some powerpc tests to fail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606927
<Saviq> jamesh, "solution" https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-system-settings/no-test-powerpc/+merge/301271
<anpok> trainguards: I need help uploading a patched source package for maliit-framwork to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751
<jamesh> Saviq: okay.  I just wanted to check if disabling tests was the answer, or if we were blocked.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
<Mirv> jamesh: powerpc is the least interesting architecture for us (compared to eg ppc64el and s390x), so it's ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 Ready to build
<jamesh> Mirv: okay, awesome. I'll follow Saviq's lead then.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/aethercast). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/tulip, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove). Proposed pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/thumbnailer, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp)
<anpok> trainguards: Havent done that in a while with source packages. Do I need an MP for source packages like maliit-frameworks now?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Dependency wait (yakkety/location-service). Failed to build (vivid/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
<Mirv> anpok: no, you just ask some coredev or trainguard to upload things to silo and it will appear in "Source Package Names" and be tracked by train
<Mirv> and if you need tri-landing you need to prepare three uploads, one based on yakkety archive version and two based on the versions currently in overlay PPA
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Dependency wait (vivid/repowerd). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/repowerd, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/repowerd)
<Mirv> FYI doko seems on the run uploading huge bunch of stuff into yakkety so silos may get outdated. let's consider handling them on case to case basis. for example if something would be under QA I wouldn't do a rebuild but instead land to vivid and xenial and no change rebuild to yakkety
<Mirv> I feel there is enough things dragging down the speed of landings already
<Mirv> seems boost related uploads
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/mir, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 Dependency wait (yakkety/location-service). Failed to build (vivid/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/aethercast, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework, yakkety/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Failed to build (yakkety/aethercast, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749 Preparing packages
<jgdx> sil2100, string freeze is long gone for ota13, right?
<Mirv> jgdx: last Friday
<jgdx> Mirv, right
<Mirv> jgdx: oh actually not, if I read correctly it's only tomorrow, and the info at https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testinghttps://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing would be incorrect
<Mirv> and then final freeze next week's Friday
<Mirv> so both one week later than the trello says
<Mirv> robru: FYI at least https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1575/landing-073-yakkety/excuses.html hasn't been updating since yesterday evening even though there are later results like https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-073/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160804_105904@/log.gz
<Mirv> same for yaml
<Mirv> Saviq: qmluitests pass ^ with proposed btw, nice
<jgdx> Mirv, uh okay. /me reverts reverts
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, I think robru disabled updating excuses for tickets that are QA-ready already
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 yakkety/ubuntuone-credentials: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntuone-credentials/fix-tests
<Mirv> robru: nevermind then, updating stops at QA-ready is sensible
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 Diff missing (vivid/maliit-framework, yakkety/maliit-framework). Ready to build (xenial/maliit-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntuone-credentials). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/account-polld, vivid/sync-monitor, vivid/ubuntuone-credentials, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/account-polld, xenial/sync-monitor, xenial/ubuntuone-credentials, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
<renatu> robru, I am trying to build ubuntuone-credentials on silo 79. But it is failing to build on Yakkety/s390x due missing deps (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot) is that expected?
<renatu> build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276741766/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-s390x.ubuntuone-credentials_15.11+16.10.20160804_BUILDING.txt.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles,
<dobey> renatu: why are you building u1-credentials in your SILO!?
<renatu> dobey, trying to fix the failing test: with that https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntuone-credentials/fix-tests/+merge/302015
<dobey> that doesn't fix the tests
<renatu> dobey, the build works nice in the silo
<dobey> renatu: you're confusing silo and autopkgtests issues
<renatu> dobey, I was hopping running the tests in a single thread make it more stable
<dobey> renatu: all your change does is make the tests not run at all
<renatu> dobey, why?
<mardy> trainguards: can we set this to QA ready? dobey confirms that it's an infra issue: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562
<dobey> renatu: explained in comment on the MP
<dobey> but anyway, yes, ubuntuone-credentials won't build on s390x on yakkety any more
<Mirv> mardy: you need to ask ubuntu-qa, not trainguards
<renatu> dobey, ok. I will remove it from my silo. But I need the problem solved. Could you help me with that?
<dobey> renatu: no, i can't fix the infrastructure, and the failure can't be recreated locally
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Uploading build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
<rvr> mardy: Totals: 20 passed, 2 failed
<rvr> mardy: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-vivid-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-049/vivid/amd64/u/ubuntuone-credentials/20160803_092409@/log.gz
<mardy> rvr: yes, but dobey is familiar with this and said it's a known transient problem
<rvr> mardy: Totals: 21 passed, 1 failed https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-vivid-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-049/vivid/i386/u/ubuntuone-credentials/20160803_092331@/log.gz
<rvr> mardy: Two platforms with the same "transient" problem?
<dobey> rvr: it's not platform specific. it's transient, likely dependent on load and other issues in infrastructure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-eas
<rvr> Hmmmm
<rvr> mardy: How does the test retrieve the timestamp?
<mardy> dobey: ^
<dobey> it's a simple server in python that the test talks to
<rvr> dobey: Is that what it is failing?
<dobey> rvr: well i don't know what exactly is failing, beyond the test itself ends up getting the wrong values.
<rvr> QDEBUG : TestToken::testGetServerTimestampMuchEarlier() Getting timestamp from server: "http://localhost:8000/muchearlier"
<rvr> QSYSTEM: TestToken::testGetServerTimestampMuchEarlier() Error fetching server timestamp: ""
<rvr> FAIL!  : TestToken::testGetServerTimestampMuchEarlier() Compared values are not the same
<dobey> rvr: like i said many times already, i can't replicate the issue locally
<rvr> If you don't know why a test fail, then it is not a good test
<dobey> yes, so maybe the python process was killed while the test was running or something, i don't know
<dobey> then write a better one and submit a patch
<rvr> It is not my job
<dobey> then please don't complain about the tests that do exist, and sometimes fail due to infrastructure reliability issues.
<rvr> It is my job to complain about it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<Mirv> rvr: is there hope with silo 73 still today?
<rvr> Mirv: I'm on it
<Mirv> ok
<rvr> Mirv: I'm trying to replicate a performance issue
<rvr> Was similar to the one we saw yesterday in the wizard, but not in the wizard
<rvr> in the Dash
<Mirv> ok. I'll wait for a few hours and if it seems still stuck ask release team again about the migration part. but then again 73 would be even better as theoretically no release team needed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
<dobey> well fine i'll just disable the tests then, since nobody wants to help fix them
<dobey> trainguards: can we go ahead and finalize https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 now? it seems yakkety landing got blocked because gcc6 broke something in unity-scope-click tests, which will have to be fixed separately, and would like to get this code landed so we can move forward with hopefully getting some more branches ready for other fixes in UAL too
<Mirv> dobey: you need to convince ubuntu-qa to take it into their queue. I don't have a problem as such to ignore yakkety problem for a while as there are plenty (s390x upstart, Qt transition, boost transition)
<Mirv> however I think GCC6 switch did not start yet
<Mirv> especially with OTA landings needing to land soon for the OTA-13
<dobey> Mirv: no, this isn't about qa. it's about publishing
<rvr> Mirv: We are aware of yaketty issues, so no problem with it
<dobey> Mirv: qa already approved yesterday, and it's held in proposed on yakkety
<Mirv> dobey: oh, right, my mistake
<Mirv> dobey: so yes, that can be finalized indeed. please however bookmark http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-app-launch and make some noise if it seems stuck for a longer than a week
<Mirv> and it seems GCC6 started as well, oh my
<Mirv> based on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/276591489/gcc-defaults_1.150ubuntu1_1.163ubuntu1.diff.gz
<dobey> yeah, it's gcc6
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Merging to trunk
<Mirv> so great, the Qt transition didn't happen before that :( not sure what new obstacles there might be now, but then again it's too late now regardless
<dobey> i didn't see unity-scope-click in the build failures in the PPA though, so maybe the problem is that unity-scopes-api is broken, and abi incompat caused the problem
<Mirv> dobey: finalize done
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety s390x/upstart issue, boost transition, Qt transition, GCC6 transition
<dobey> Mirv: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<boiko> kenvandine: could you please review the packaging changes on silo 63?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Publish failed: boiko not authorized to upload messaging-app due to packaging diff
<boiko> kenvandine: and also on silo 10 if possible?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Publish failed: boiko not authorized to upload dialer-app due to packaging diff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntuone-credentials). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntuone-credentials, xenial/ubuntuone-credentials)
<dobey> really wish these transitions would go through silos, and have MPs for the packages which are fully managed via silos
<Mirv> Qt transition did go through a silo
<kenvandine> boiko, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Proposed pocket (yakkety/messaging-app). Release pocket (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
<dobey> should perhaps someone go through and delete all the wily packages from the overlay ppa?
<robru> dobey: to what end?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Proposed pocket (yakkety/dialer-app). Release pocket (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 Diff missing
<dobey> robru: we don't support wily any more (it's EOL), and never really did on the phone. and would reduce number of timeouts when loading the archive page on launchpad
<dobey> slangasek: hi, does ubuntuone-credentials still have binaries on s390x in yakkety? seems like maybe they need to be deleted too if haven't been yet
<dobey> seb128: ^^
<davmor3> morphis, jibel : Talk to sil2100 he was looking after.citrain if that is the silo you are on about
<davmor3> goes back to not being here
<sil2100> hm?
<robru> dobey: lol I'm getting timeout errors deleting packages
<davmor3> sil2100 morphis was on about a silo I approved I assume it is the citrain one
<sil2100> davmor3: yeah, thanks, talking on internal about that now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles,
<davmor3> sil2100 awesome thanks, chatter isn't a bad irc client on the phone
<dobey> robru: fun!
<davmor3> but with that I am off again now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-eas
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
<rvr> jgdx: ltinkl: Silo 73 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> jgdx: ltinkl: But I think is it slow on first boot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
<rvr> jgdx: ltinkl: I added a comment in trello about the performance issue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Currently building (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service). Failed to build (yakkety/location-service)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Let me publish and push the seed changes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Diff missing
<sil2100> Packaging ACK, publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Publish failed: unity-api has merges in bad states
<Saviq> rvr, thanks!
<Mirv> rvr: !!
<Mirv> sil2100: !!
<sil2100> I'll upload the seeds in a moment
<Saviq> sil2100, actually wait with that
<Mirv> no seed yet, bug fix needed
<sil2100> With the seeds..?
<sil2100> uh
<Saviq> sil2100, we'll have a followup silo for the indicator alone to improve UX
<sil2100> Ok, any ETA of that?
<Saviq> sil2100, ready for QA today
<sil2100> hm, ok, then I'll have to back off this change since I pilled up 2 seed changes at once
<Mirv> sil2100: did the publish fail?
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, missing review, waiting for mzanetti
<sil2100> But I could approve it instead
<sil2100> ...and that's what I'll do now
<Saviq> sil2100, you could, it's packaging only ;)
<sil2100> ...aaaand it's done
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 Job cancelled by saviq!
<Saviq> sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 building
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<mzanetti> sil2100, which one?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Failed to build (vivid/location-service, yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
<boiko> robru: it would be nice if the icons had hints explaining what they mean in the dashboard page, but I really like the icons, they make the view cleaner
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<Mirv> publish job running for 15min with no new output :S
<ltinkl> Saviq, what about the wizardSystemUpdate? I thought this was going to the silo as well :/
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> Mirv: too many unity8 merges..?
<Mirv> now!
<Mirv> I guess so, or LP slow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Publishing
<robru> Mirv: which one?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<Saviq> sil2100, Mirv, so this should get us to migrate? we're not forcing finalize?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 yakkety/qtubuntu: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/qtubuntu_0.63+16.10.20160730-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Mirv> Saviq: yes in theory, I'm just not sure if the GCC6 which just started will break all migration or not
<Saviq> oh yay
<Saviq> another one :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, y
<Mirv> Saviq: but yes at least two days ago excuses page would have been green with this fix..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
<robru> boiko: I'll try to add tool tips I guess
<boiko> robru: that'd be nice, but really low priority I'd say :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
<robru> boiko: well if I don't do it now while I'm on this it'll be a loooong time before I come back to it
<Mirv> robru: just title="blah" should work
<boiko> robru: ok, so do it :D
<robru> Mirv: that works for images, I'm not sure that will work for CSS/ Unicode characters
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8)
<Mirv> robru: I think it's fairly universal, just put the character inside span or such and define style. not sure if it's inserted inside css.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Dependency wait (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> Mirv: that's the trick, the character is inserted by CSS with a virtual ::before selector so there's nowhere to put the title="" attribute really but I'll try a few different things here
<robru> Mirv: oh it does work, heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). U
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Proposed pocket (yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/
<Saviq> sil2100, would you upload the seed +indicator-keyboard to silo 61 whenever ready please
<sil2100> Saviq: I have more changes staged for the seeds, if the bugfix takes more time to land than today EOD then I'll release all the non-indicator-keyboard ones to the overlay and the indicator one to the silo
<Mirv> robru: cool! yes I was wondering about the case if before or such is used
<robru> Mirv: apparently ::before just inserts stuff at the start of the tag, so title="" applied to that tag encompasses the ::before. makes sense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Destination version missing from changelog
<Saviq> sil2100, ack, thanks
<robru> boiko: look again. the tickets are now diamonds!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-eas
<boiko> robru: nice! :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 QA Signoff: Ready
<boiko> robru: any idea why dialer-app and messaging-app show as "Not considered" in yakkety?
<robru> boiko: where? Check the YAML
<boiko> robru: excuses page for yakkety (silos 10 and 63)
<anpok> why does it say diff missing?
<anpok> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/compiz)
<robru> anpok: because you didn't generate any diffs
<anpok> oh there is a diff button
<anpok> i guess it isnt orange enough
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 Generating diffs
<robru> boiko: it says "invalidated by dependency" then lists the depdencies. what's unclear there?
<boiko> robru: well, it is unclear what I have to do to get it fully landed :)
<robru> boiko: poke somebody about the qt transition I guess? it looks like there's just one regression holding up that qtbase, might just need a retry or something, I don't know
<robru> Mirv: still around? ^^
<sil2100> Let me take a quick look
<robru> sil2100: seems that one unity8 test is holding up both qtbase and uitk migration, not sure how to fix that though
<robru> brb
<sil2100> robru: yeah, I re-ran them but not sure if that'll actually help (and succeed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Diff missing (vivid/golang-1.6). Failed to build (vivid/nuntium)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755 Ready to build (vivid/solve-eds-conflict, xenial/solve-eds-conflict, yakkety/solve-eds-conflict). Successfully built (vivid/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, xenial/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, yakkety/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts)
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: needs the just published unity8, old versions not enough. please continue poking releasw team on the release channel from where I left :) it will need them most probably, hinting, guiding etc for big bundles to migrate together
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1756 Successfully built
<robru> boiko: ok so sounds like you need to watch here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#unity8 and then once those tests pass there's a chance everything will just fall into place, unless the boost/gcc6 transitions ruin everything
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Proposed pocket (yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakk
<boiko> robru: thanks, I'll wait and see then
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 yakkety/dbus-cpp: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Diff missing (vivid/dbus-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/dbus-cpp, yakkety/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Preparing packages
<robru> boiko: looks like unity8 got stuck, I just pinged #ubuntu-release about it. You might want to join and also plead for help
<boiko> robru: thanks for looking into that
<robru> You're welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Currently building (vivid/dbus-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/dbus-cpp, yakkety/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs building (vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs building (xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Dependency wait (yakkety/yade). Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/tulip, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove). Proposed pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Successfully built
<ToyKeeper> mardy: I set 1562 to ready since it's just the known s390x issue.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 QA Signoff: Ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/tulip, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove). Proposed pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework, yakkety/unity-api)
<Mirv> jibel: Saviq: so the new yakkety-proposed migration blocker is the unity-scope-click yakkety test failure bug #1610080 - which weren't there before the GCC6
<ubot5> bug 1610080 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "unity-scope-click tests fail with segmentation fault in yakkety" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610080
<mardy> ToyKeeper: thanks a lot!
<jamesh> trainguards: my silo failed autopkgtests due to a regressed autopkgtest that I suspect has been failing since the gcc 6 landing.  How can I push this forward? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681
<jamesh> ah.  this is the unity-scope-click thing Mirv just mentioned
<Mirv> jamesh: unfortunately so, yes. get someone fix the bug :)
<Mirv> jamesh: but, you can also just ask ubuntu-qa to accept your ticket into their queue since they are aware of yakkety problems
<Mirv> jamesh: and they just got pinged with that ^
<jamesh> Mirv: I commented on the bug.  I'm not sure the test as it stands even makes sense.
<jamesh> It's probably dobey's call as to what to do with it though.
<Trevinho> Mirv: hey, could you publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738
<Trevinho> Regression is caused by a unity8 change that is about to be fixed in a silo... But I'd like not to delay this landing even more.
<Trevinho> Since a sru also depends on it
<Mirv> Trevinho: the unity8 change is published already to yakkety-proposed but those tests are run with the old version. yes sure, publishing.
<Trevinho> Mirv: thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Publish failed: unity has merges in bad states
<Trevinho> Mirv: ouch, there's a mp to approve... I wait for andyrock... I'll ping you again in a bit. Sorry for the hassle
<Mirv> Trevinho: right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755 Publish failed: Diffs missing! Please do a DIFF_ONLY build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Dependency wait (vivid/mcloud). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Diff missing (vivid/boost1.58). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/online-a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755 Proposed pocket (yakkety/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts). Release pocket (vivid/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, xenial/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts)
<Saviq> Mirv, sil2100, should we force-finalize https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 then?
<Mirv> not sure. I wonder if sil2100 would also want to evaluate the situation and maybe Laney too. ie now that unity8 would be green, is it however too late to let Qt & KDE (200+ source packages) to migrate to release pocket if GCC6 is bringing new trouble. according the jamesh the unity-scope-click autopkgtest seems a bit unneeded, but nevertheless it started failing with gcc6. the existing gcc5 binaries
<Mirv> in archives continue to work fine.
<Mirv> a link: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8 <- unity8 green, unity-scope-click a new red
<jamesh> Mirv: take my opinion with a grain of salt.  Perhaps I'm mistaken about the scope of autopkgtests
<Mirv> but eg http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src would be completely green now (if unity8 would be rerun with latest version)
<Mirv> jamesh: yeah, I'm just also wondering that if the current GCC5 built version works fine, is it a blocker to allow migration anymore unlike two days ago before GCC6 default was changed.
<Laney> Mirv: Why did unity-scope-click's test work against itself?
<Laney> I retried unity8 and unity-scope-click
<Mirv> Laney: because it was run before the GCC6 switch?
<Mirv> Laney: the people landing unity-scope-click noticed the autopkgtest started failing after the GCC6 switch, so the unity8 upload is unrelated
<sil2100> Yeah, I remember seeing unity-scope-click passing yesterday, didn't they?
<Mirv> Laney: will the unity8 retry get the newest unity8? when I've retried archive release pocket version regressions before (like that under qtbase-opensource-src), it uses the old versin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Publish failed: Unexpected upload at destination
<Mirv> sil2100: no, earlier. yesterday it failed already. switch happened on Wednesday.
<Mirv> sil2100: they passed QA, yes, but QA ignored yakkety now mostly because of the big transitions
<sil2100> Strange, I was sure I saw them green yesterday after the unity8 silo landed, but maybe I remember it wrong
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/u/unity-scope-click/20160805_011400@/log.gz
<Laney> -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 6.1.1
<Mirv> sil2100: it was green in silo yes if not using --all-proposed, GCC6 is in proposed
<Laney> run-tests PASS autopkgtest [01:13:43]: Restoring click package AppArmor rules autopkgtest [01:13:44]: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ summary run-tests PASS Exit request sent.
<Mirv> hmm, the discussion was that could we finalize the silo because it cannot migrate from proposed because of the gcc6
<Mirv> Saviq: see above ^ since it's related to the fact that unity-scope-click autopkgtest fails under #unity8 on excuses page..
<Mirv> I'm just mostly confused
<Saviq> so what are we saying, that unity8 caused the unity-scope-click fail after all?
<Laney> I just found that log where it passed with GCC 6
<Laney> There's a new run with all-proposed ongoing now
<Laney> In fact it finished, and passed
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/unity-scope-click/yakkety/i386/
<Laney> other arches still ongoing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Publishing
<Mirv> I'm still confused but happy
<davmor2> Saviq: when will you learn that it is always your fault ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Dependency wait (vivid/repowerd). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/repowerd). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/repowerd, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
<sil2100> Let's wait a bit then
<Mirv> Laney: what about the unity8, will it try to (and fail due to deps) to rerun with unity8/8.13+16.10.20160714-0ubuntu1 or try the newest one in proposed which has autopkgtests fixed (and correct deps)?
<Laney> Mirv: It should run the proposed version
<Mirv> Laney: ok, it may be also that the excuses page is misleading as it seems to keep always the old version numbers displayed, despite reruns
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Destination version missing from changelog
<Mirv> Laney: I was thinking the infra needs some sort of hinting "these packages will go together" for it to work
<jamesh> I'm pretty sure I saw the actual tests in unity-scope-click failing last night.  Today it looks like dependency problems trying to install unity-scope-click-autopilot
<Mirv> jamesh: silo autopkgtests are a different story though, as they run without proposed (unless asked for, which we do) and fail because of not being able to fulfill depencies for the packages in proposed like Qt 5.6
<Mirv> jamesh: ..which makes these discussions also that much harder
<jamesh> there is so much noise in these autopkgtest logs :(
<Mirv> Laney: here's a rerun I did, after unity8 had landed in proposed, proposed is being used in apt but the unity8 version is the one from mid-July ie release pocket: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160804_220039@/log.gz
<Mirv> and another still a few hours later https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160805_005817@/log.gz - the new unity8 was published in proposed 15h ago
<Laney> Mirv: It tries to minimise the use of proposed
<Laney> So the first one at least was triggered from unity-scopes-shell, which is okay to run with unity8 from release, so it does
<Laney> for this retry I'm using the --all-proposed flag
<Mirv> Laney: right, but it installs Qt 5.6.1 from proposed while old unity8 depends on qtbase-abi-5-5-1 which is not provided, hence these problems
 * Mirv wants --all-proposed flag
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Dependency wait (vivid/repowerd, xenial/repowerd). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/repowerd). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Proposed pocket (yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Diff missing (vivid/boost1.58). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/online-a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Dependency wait (vivid/repowerd, xenial/repowerd). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Dependency wait (vivid/repowerd, xenial/repowerd). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/repowerd, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1759 Successfully built
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 is failing Automated Signoff due to "Dependency wait" for architectures we don't currently care about (and it's been like this from the start). Can we override this?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-sc
<Mirv> Laney: sil2100: lots of valid candidate \o/ can you help me parse excuses, or update_output.txt to find out what's blocking still?
<Laney> Mirv: ok... let's see
<Mirv> I see
<Mirv> Trying easy from autohinter with a lot of packages that'd claim uninstallable packages (huge list), but I can install them (some random picks) on my yakkety-proposed
<Laney>  liboxideqtcore0 : Depends: libqt5positioning5 (>= 5.2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Laney> this is one thing
<Mirv> no problem installing liboxideqtcore0 here
<Laney> do not use all of proposed
<Laney> that's not what britney is doing
<Laney> qtlocation is not considered at excuses
<Mirv> Laney: oh, qtlocation5-examples is in main, the qml module is not
<Laney> ok
<Laney> another one is plasma-workspace
<Laney> that looks like NBS in proposed
<Laney> pyqt5, but that becomes a candidate once qtlocation does
<Mirv> Laney: can you promote the qml module? also, some more s390x removal would be needed for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtpurchasing-opensource-src
<Laney> Mirv: sorry, I'm not an archive admin, you need #ubuntu-release
<Mirv> Laney: oh, ok, sorry, I consider you as master of everything
<Laney> my wings are clipped
<Mirv> thank you Laney, I didn't search for unsatisfiable but I think those three are the ones
<Laney> Mirv: once those are cleaned up then we'll see the next batch more clearly
<Mirv> indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> Mirv: Silo 80 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> Mirv: for jamesh/michi's silo, it's been agreed that if the -autopilot depends issue is only thing causing autopkgtests fail, it should be set to qa ready; there's a new uitk in -proposed which should resolve the issue as soon as things settle there
<dobey> jibel: ^^ can you please set https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 to qa ready?
<jibel> dobey, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 QA Signoff: Ready
<dobey> jibel: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1759 Publishing
<Wellark> trainguards: is this expected on yakkety? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-076/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160804_150323@/log.gz
<sil2100> Wellark: yakkety is in the middle of a few transitions now, a lot of things are blocked there
<Wellark> jibel: could we have this moved to qa-testing if above is expected failure https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Preparing packages
<dobey> Wellark: it seems the autopkgtests haven't even run on vivid yet there
<Mirv> rvr: thanks, I'm holding off from publishing for a bit in hopes of getting Qt migrated instead of triggering hundreds of yakkety autopkgtests to delay it
<dobey> Mirv: was that silo built against gcc5 or gcc6 in y?
<Mirv> dobey: gcc5
<Mirv> actually, I'll do partial publishing, v+x, hold off y
<dobey> Mirv: oh that's going to be fun when you publish then :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1760 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1760 yakkety/goget-ubuntu-touch: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~faenil/goget-ubuntu-touch/emulator_default_to_stable. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1760 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1759 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Release pocket (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Currently building (yakkety/dbus-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/dbus-cpp). Successfully built (xenial/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Currently building (vivid/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/dbus-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/dbus-cpp). Successfully built (xenial/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1760 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Dependency wait (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/no-dep8-build/+merge/302031". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Dependency wait (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Dependency wait (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1759 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/dbus-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/dbus-cpp, xenial/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> alf_: because repowerd has never been released before, bileto has no way to determine what arches are cared about, so just ask qa team to force it into their queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 Preparing packages
<rvr> Elleo: Hi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 Currently building (xenial/libhybris). Failed to build (yakkety/libhybris)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntuone-credentials). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntuone-credentials, xenial/ubuntuone-credentials)
<Elleo> rvr: heya, just got on a train so might not be around much until later
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 Diff missing (xenial/libhybris). Failed to build (yakkety/libhybris)
<dobey> sigh, uitk
<dobey> slangasek: do ubuntuone-credentials binaries exist on s390x still in yakkety?
<slangasek> dobey: yes
<dobey> slangasek: can we delete them? ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot is uninstallable on s390x (and looks like from trunk, that it doesn't build that on s390x any more either, because upstart isn't available there)
<dobey> so ubuntuone-credentials can't build on s390x any more in yakkety, because we build-depends on uitk
<dobey> bah, i can't set lander signoff to approved, if one arch is "failed to build" :(
<robru> dobey: what ticket is this? 'failed to build' only looks at arches we care about, do you need more s390x binaries deleted?
<dobey> robru: yes, seems ubuntuone-credentials needs s390x binaries deleted in yakkety
<dobey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753
<robru> oh hopefully steve deletes them, just noticed you pinged him already
<dobey> yeah, and need to get this landed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Preparing packages
<slangasek> dobey: ubuntuone-credentials/s390x binaries removed
<dobey> slangasek: thanks!
<dobey> robru: i guess bileto will fix up the status on next run?
<robru> dobey: yep, it'll notice s390x is gone and stop caring about it
<robru> dobey: in fact the run *just* started so that should clear up in a few moments
<slangasek> well, it will take longer than that for the binaries to disappear from bileto's view
 * dobey waits (not really) patiently
<robru> ah
<robru> slangasek: well bileto is just querying lplib, so whenever lplib notices the binaries are gone then.
<slangasek> robru: not wrt proposed-migration
<slangasek> p-m looks at the archive indexes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 Successfully built
<robru> slangasek: we're talking about bileto's status job querying lplib to see that s390x binaries exist and therefore we care about the s390x build failure in the PPA.
<dobey> yay
<robru> there it goes
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> fair enough; but it'll just get stuck at the next step with p-m :)
<robru> now dobey can approve it and britney can start, for the next run of when that happens
<dobey> slangasek: assuming it's not settled by the time britney runs i guess
<robru> slangasek: dobey: last complete britney run finished 10 minutes ago and took 40 minutes. so it it missed the current run, so I expect it'll take at least half an hour before the next britney run that picks up dobey's ticket anyway.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Currently building (vivid/dbus-cpp, yakkety/dbus-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Preparing packages
<jhodapp> anybody around that can land this? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1692
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1692 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Failed to build (xenial/dbus-cpp, yakkety/dbus-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (yakkety/unity8)
<dobey> robru: hmm. 1.5 hrs and no change?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Failed to build (xenial/dbus-cpp, yakkety/dbus-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/dbus-cpp)
<robru> dobey: huh that's weird, the log shows it running but then it just doesn't report anything, no error
<robru> dobey: according to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/index.html britney did not write any excuses files
<dobey> yeah, i see there aren't any on my request :)
<robru> dobey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/last-run.txt claims it ran and wrote the file. Sorry I just stepped out to lunch I'll try to dig in soon
<dobey> robru: ok, enjoy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
<robru> dobey: ok sory about that long lunch, wow
<robru> dobey: looking closer at the logs, the excuses files for 1753 are being written to 1716
<robru> dobey: which means this is your missing excuses file: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1716/landing-016-yakkety/excuses.html
<robru> oh it's because the .conf file is named per the ppa and not per the ticket so stale ones get reused. amazing this never happened before
<robru> dobey: ok I pushed a fix for that, should show up on your ticket correctly in the next run
<dobey> robru: ah, thanks
<robru> dobey: you're welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1743 QA Signoff: Ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Successfully built
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety s390x/upstart issue, boost transition, Qt transition, GCC6 transition. robru on vacation aug 8-10, backup trainguards: barry, kenvandine, tedg
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1756 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1756 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, art
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2886 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2886 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2886 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2886 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2886 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2886 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2881 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2886 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, artful/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorie
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/gammaray). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/snapd-glib). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/fwupd, artful/gnome-software, artful/gobject-introspection, artful/packagekit, artful/ubuntu-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/akonadi, artful/gammaray, artful/maliit-framework, artful/pyqt5, artful/qtbase-opensource-src, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, artful/uim). Diff missing (artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/akonadi, artful/gammaray, artful/pyqt5, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/musescore, artful/pyqt5, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/musescore, artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/musescore, artful/openo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publish failed: Bad merges (artful/qtubuntu). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/musescore, artful/openorient
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publish failed: Bad merges (artful/qtubuntu). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/musescore, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-to
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 artful/qtwebkit-opensource-src: Failed to verify DSC file qtwebkit-opensource-src_5.7.1+dfsg-1build1~2.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/ciborium, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/ciborium, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publish failed: Bad merges (artful/qtubuntu). Failed to build (artful/ciborium, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Packaging diff requires ACK (artful/akonadi, artful/gammaray, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/musescore, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/pyqt5, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtbase-opensource-src, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publish failed: Bad merges (artful/qtubuntu). Failed to build (artful/ciborium, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artfu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/ciborium, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publish failed: Failed to build (artful/ciborium, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publish failed: Failed to build (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). PPA/bzr version mismatch (artful/ciborium). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). PPA/bzr version mismatch (artful/ciborium). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). PPA/bzr version mismatch (artful/ciborium). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<tsimonq2> trainguards: Could I get some help with 2819? I need to know how to override (for lack of a better word) qtwebengine-opensource-src so that it's not an error here: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2819/publish/6/info/
<tsimonq2> It's expected that it will be FTBFS, and it's already FTBFS in the archive on those two arches.
<tsimonq2> There's just no upstream support for it.
<tsimonq2> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publish failed: Failed to build (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). PPA/bzr version mismatch (artful/ciborium). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). PPA/bzr version mismatch (artful/ciborium). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). PPA/bzr version mismatch (artful/ciborium). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publish failed: Failed to build (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, artful/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Successfully built (artful/a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (artful/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Successfully built (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Successfully built (artful/a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publish failed: Failed to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Successfully built (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/framewo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (artful/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Successfully built (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Successfully built (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/framewo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Publish failed: Failed to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Successfully built (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/framewo
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3331 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3332 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3332 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3332 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/351021". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3331 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3330 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3330 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3330 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-01
<mancha12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mancha12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mancha12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mancha12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest39827> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest39827> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest39827> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest39827> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hubcaps29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hubcaps29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hubcaps29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hubcaps29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Jguy13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Jguy13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Jguy13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Jguy13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ckeltz8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ckeltz8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ckeltz8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ckeltz8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hggdh4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hggdh4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hggdh4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hggdh4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bmos> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bmos> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bmos> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bmos> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lutki_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lutki_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lutki_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lutki_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<KellerFuchs23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<KellerFuchs23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<KellerFuchs23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<KellerFuchs23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jack3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jack3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jack3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jack3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<alphaseg1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<alphaseg1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<alphaseg1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<alphaseg1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CrunchyChewie17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CrunchyChewie17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<furiousDingo5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<furiousDingo5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<furiousDingo5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<furiousDingo5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<KobrAs9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<KobrAs9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<KobrAs9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<KobrAs9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fibo_mach> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fibo_mach> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fibo_mach> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fibo_mach> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<have> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<have> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<have> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<have> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Skunky24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BurningPrincess1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BurningPrincess1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BurningPrincess1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BurningPrincess1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Silversword27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Silversword27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Silversword27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Silversword27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mozzarella29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mozzarella29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mozzarella29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DJones> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DJones> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DJones> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DJones> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<yano8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yano8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<yano8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<yano8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lino> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lino> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lino> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lino> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3333 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<barbietoss> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<barbietoss> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<barbietoss> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<barbietoss> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3333 Generating diffs
<poutine6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<poutine6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<poutine6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<poutine6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3333 Successfully built
<bairdmich> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bairdmich> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bairdmich> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bairdmich> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SiLuman29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SiLuman29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SiLuman29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SiLuman29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<christel26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<christel26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<christel26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<christel26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3334 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<Guest49296> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest49296> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest49296> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest49296> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3334 Generating diffs
<siso_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<siso_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<siso_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<siso_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Bock> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bock> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Bock> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Bock> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3334 Pending binary packages
<Hobby29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hobby29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hobby29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Hobby29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3331 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3334 Successfully built
<crayon23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<crayon23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<crayon23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<crayon23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Syfer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Syfer> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Syfer> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Syfer> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3335 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<mcspud14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mcspud14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mcspud14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mcspud14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ovoldemorto> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ovoldemorto> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ovoldemorto> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ovoldemorto> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3335 Diff missing
<Guest43987> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest43987> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest43987> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest43987> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Turandot11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turandot11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<VM_9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<VM_9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<VM_9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<VM_9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bleepy3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bleepy3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bleepy3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bleepy3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kloeri3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kloeri3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kloeri3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kloeri3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sophira16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sophira16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sophira16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sophira16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3336 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3336 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3336 Preparing packages
<tx25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tx25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tx25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tx25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hsiktas5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hsiktas5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hsiktas5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hsiktas5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<developers> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<developers> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<developers> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<developers> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<YuGiOhJCJ> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<YuGiOhJCJ> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<YuGiOhJCJ> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<YuGiOhJCJ> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3336 Successfully built
<Turner92> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turner92> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turner92> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Turner92> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<KellerFuchs26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<KellerFuchs26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<KellerFuchs26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<KellerFuchs26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Warped12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Warped12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Warped12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Warped12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<poxifide3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<poxifide3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<poxifide3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<poxifide3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3336 Needs rebuild due to new commits
<cooldude10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cooldude10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cooldude10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cooldude10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest3741> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest3741> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ululate> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ululate> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ululate> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ululate> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LewsThanThree5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LewsThanThree5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LewsThanThree5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LewsThanThree5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Preparing packages
<les12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<les12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<les12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Publish failed: Ready to build
<f25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<f25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<f25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<f25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Odd_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Odd_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Odd_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Odd_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Bahhumbug4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bahhumbug4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Bahhumbug4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Bahhumbug4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jhutchins10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jhutchins10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jhutchins10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jhutchins10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3339 Preparing packages
<Simba17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Simba17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Simba17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Simba17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CeBe20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CeBe20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CeBe20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CeBe20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Raccoon> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Raccoon> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Raccoon> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Publish failed: 3v1n0 not authorized to upload gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Preparing packages
<memoryno-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<memoryno-> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<memoryno-> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<memoryno-> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Humvee25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Humvee25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Humvee25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Humvee25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Successfully built
<noonehere4u23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<noonehere4u23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<noonehere4u23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<noonehere4u23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Diff missing (cosmic/mutter). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, cosmic/yaru-theme)
<Hobby19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hobby19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hobby19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Hobby19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<okdas> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<^MillerBoss> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<okdas> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<^MillerBoss> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<okdas> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<okdas> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<^MillerBoss> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<^MillerBoss> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Preparing packages
<Freejack25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Freejack25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Freejack25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Freejack25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Pending binary packages (cosmic/gnome-shell). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, cosmic/mutter, cosmic/yaru-theme)
<montag45115> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<montag45115> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<montag45115> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<montag45115> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<huhlig4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<huhlig4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<huhlig4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<huhlig4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Preparing packages
<deetwelve20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<deetwelve20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<deetwelve20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<deetwelve20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Pending binary packages (cosmic/gnome-shell). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, cosmic/mutter, cosmic/yaru-theme)
<Laif> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Laif> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Laif> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Successfully built
<Eduard_Munteanu> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Eduard_Munteanu> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<apetresc11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<apetresc11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<apetresc11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<apetresc11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<issyl016> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<issyl016> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<issyl016> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<issyl016> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bjs25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bjs25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bjs25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bjs25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sjohnson0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sjohnson0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sjohnson0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sjohnson0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mindjuju13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mindjuju13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mindjuju13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mindjuju13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lestaty> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lestaty> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lestaty> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lestaty> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Xiti26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xiti26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Xiti26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Xiti26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tigrmesh19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tigrmesh19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tigrmesh19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tigrmesh19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iamtakingiteasy> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kaptin> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaptin> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kaptin> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kaptin> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<varesa21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<varesa21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<varesa21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<varesa21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Tyrantelf22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tyrantelf22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MissionCritical> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MissionCritical> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MissionCritical> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MissionCritical> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<janus21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<janus21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<janus21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<janus21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LewsThanThree16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LewsThanThree16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LewsThanThree16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LewsThanThree16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<}ls{0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<}ls{0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<}ls{0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<}ls{0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Compu> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Compu> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Compu> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Compu> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<FireFly23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<FireFly23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<FireFly23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<FireFly23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/mutter). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, cosmic/yaru-theme)
<pinPoint27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pinPoint27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pinPoint27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pinPoint27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<noonehere4u26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<noonehere4u26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<noonehere4u26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<noonehere4u26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<gildarts7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gildarts7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<gildarts7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<gildarts7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Proposed pocket (cosmic/yaru-theme). Ready to build (cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/mutter). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock)
<Zimmedon14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zimmedon14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zimmedon14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zimmedon14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<anderx> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anderx> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anderx> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anderx> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest49034> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest49034> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest49034> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest49034> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<foamz25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EvanR5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EvanR5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BlueShark8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BlueShark8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BlueShark8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BlueShark8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<iownall5557> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iownall5557> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iownall5557> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iownall5557> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sil2100> eh
<GigabytePro0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GigabytePro0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GigabytePro0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<GigabytePro0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3335 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Ready to build (cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/mutter). Release pocket (cosmic/yaru-theme). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3335 Diff missing
<ExeciN29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ExeciN29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ExeciN29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ExeciN29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sins-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sins-> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sins-> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sins-> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<GeekDude9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GeekDude9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GeekDude9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<GeekDude9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3331 Failed to build
<Omnious> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Omnious> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Omnious> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Omnious> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<moonlight23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<moonlight23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<moonlight23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<moonlight23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rohan29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rohan29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rohan29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rohan29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3339 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3339 Successfully built
<Hobby12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hobby12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hobby12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Hobby12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dan-25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dan-25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dan-25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dan-25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Dan_Bennett> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dan_Bennett> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Dan_Bennett> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Dan_Bennett> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Proposed pocket (cosmic/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock). Ready to build (cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/mutter). Release pocket (cosmic/yaru-theme)
<anzuof18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anzuof18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anzuof18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anzuof18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<brackets23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brackets23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<brackets23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<brackets23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<darxun5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<darxun5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<darxun5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<darxun5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3337 Ready to build (cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/mutter). Release pocket (cosmic/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, cosmic/yaru-theme)
<nortoh> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nortoh> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3340 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3339 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3340 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3340 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3341 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3341 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3341 Publishing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3341 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3341 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3333 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3342 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3342 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3342 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3334 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3343 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3343 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3343 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3344 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3344 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3344 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3344 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Currently building (cosmic/breeze, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/plasma-workspace). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/kde-gtk-config). Failed to build (cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/khotkeys). Needs building (cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Currently building (cosmic/kwin, cosmic/libkscreen, cosmic/plasma-discover, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/plasma-nm, cosmic/plasma-pa, cosmic/plasma-sdk). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kgamma5, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Currently building (cosmic/kwin). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosmic/kwayla
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Currently building (cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/plasma-vault). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Currently building (cosmic/oxygen, cosmic/plasma-workspace). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Currently building (cosmic/plasma-workspace). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguard, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Currently building (cosmic/plasma-workspace). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguard, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosm
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/kwayland-integrat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/kwayland-integration, cosmic/kwin, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Diff missing (cosmic/baloo-widgets5, cosmic/kaccounts-integration, cosmic/kcalcore, cosmic/kcontacts, cosmic/kdav, cosmic/libkcddb, cosmic/libkcompactdisc, cosmic/libkdegames, cosmic/libkeduvocdocument, cosmic/libkf5kdcraw, cosmic/libkf5kexiv2, cosmic/libkf5kmahjongg, cosmic/libkomparediff2, cosmic/syndication). Pending binary packages (cosmic/marble)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Diff missing (cosmic/baloo-widgets5, cosmic/kaccounts-integration, cosmic/kcalcore, cosmic/kcontacts, cosmic/kdav, cosmic/kmime, cosmic/libkcddb, cosmic/libkcompactdisc, cosmic/libkdegames, cosmic/libkeduvocdocument, cosmic/libkf5kdcraw, cosmic/libkf5kexiv2, cosmic/libkf5kmahjongg, cosmic/libkomparediff2, cosmic/marble, cosmic/syndication). Failed to build (cosmic/akonadi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Diff missing (cosmic/baloo-widgets5, cosmic/kaccounts-integration, cosmic/kcalcore, cosmic/kcontacts, cosmic/kdav, cosmic/kmime, cosmic/libkcddb, cosmic/libkcompactdisc, cosmic/libkdegames, cosmic/libkeduvocdocument, cosmic/libkf5kdcraw, cosmic/libkf5kexiv2, cosmic/libkf5kmahjongg, cosmic/libkomparediff2, cosmic/marble, cosmic/syndication). Pending binary packages (cosmic/akonadi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3347 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3347 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3347 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3347 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3347 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3347 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Dependency wait (cosmic/kdepim-addons). Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/akregator, cosmic/ark, cosmic/artikulate, cosmic/audiocd-kio, cosmic/baloo-widgets5, cosmic/blinken, cosmic/bomber, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3764 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3764 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3765 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3765 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3765 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3765 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3766 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3766 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3766 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3766 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3767 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3767 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3767 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3767 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Pending binary packages (eoan/firewalld, eoan/keepalived, eoan/miniupnpd). Successfully built (eoan/iptables)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Diff missing (eoan/keepalived, eoan/miniupnpd). Successfully built (eoan/firewalld, eoan/iptables)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3761 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3761 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews). Pending binary packages (eoan/gnome-desktop3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3763 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3763 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/firewalld). Proposed pocket (eoan/iptables, eoan/keepalived, eoan/miniupnpd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3763 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3761 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3761 Diff missing (eoan/linux-firmware-dragonboard410). Pending binary packages (eoan/u-boot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3761 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3766 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3766 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bryyce, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3771 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3766 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bryyce, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3771 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~bryce/ubuntu/+source/ruby2.5/+git/ruby2.5/+merge/370639". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3772 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3766 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3772 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3772 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3772 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3772 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3772 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3773 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3766 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3763 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3767 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3765 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3765 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3765 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3765 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3774 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bryce, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3767 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bryyce, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3770 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bryce, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3771 REJECTED queue (bionic/ruby2.5). Updates pocket (bionic/openssl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3774 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3775 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3774 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3774 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3775 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3775 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3775 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3774 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3774 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3772 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3772 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3772 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3775 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3774 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bryce, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3771 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bryce, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3771 UNAPPROVED queue (bionic/ruby2.5). Updates pocket (bionic/openssl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bryce, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3771 Proposed pocket (bionic/ruby2.5). Updates pocket (bionic/openssl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3765 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3772 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gnome-desktop3). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Pending binary packages (eoan/glabels)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3774 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3776 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3776 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3776 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3776 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer rafeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3759 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Dependency wait (eoan/gnome-shell). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Pending binary packages (eoan/mutter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Dependency wait (eoan/gnome-shell). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Uploading build (eoan/gnome-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Pending binary packages (eoan/gdm3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Pending binary packages (eoan/budgie-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3774 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 Dependency wait (eoan/samba). Pending binary packages (eoan/ldb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 Pending binary packages (eoan/samba). Successfully built (eoan/ldb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4161 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4162 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4162 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4163 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4161 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4161 Pending binary packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4161 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 Pending binary packages (groovy/node-lodash). Successfully built (groovy/node-babel7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/node-lodash). Pending binary packages (groovy/node-babel7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/node-lodash). Successfully built (groovy/node-babel7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing (groovy/isc-dhcp). Pending binary packages (groovy/ifupdown)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4165 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4160 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4165 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Dependency wait (groovy/samba). Diff missing (groovy/ldb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Diff missing (groovy/ldb). Failed to build (groovy/samba)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Failed to build (groovy/samba). Successfully built (groovy/ldb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Diff missing (groovy/motd-news-config). Pending binary packages (groovy/base-files, groovy/ubuntu-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorgqe, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4168 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4168 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4169 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4169 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4169 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4169 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4168 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4169 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4168 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4165 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4154 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4155 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4165 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing (groovy/isc-dhcp). Pending binary packages (groovy/ifupdown)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4170 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4170 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Pending binary packages (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/ldb, groovy/samba)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Pending binary packages (groovy/motd-news-config). Successfully built (groovy/base-files, groovy/ubuntu-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4170 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4170 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4170 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4170 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4109 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/grub2-signed). Successfully built (focal/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4113 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (bionic/grub2-signed). Successfully built (bionic/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4115 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4171 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Needs building (groovy/motd-news-config). Successfully built (groovy/base-files, groovy/ubuntu-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Needs building (groovy/base-files). Successfully built (groovy/motd-news-config, groovy/ubuntu-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Needs building (groovy/base-files, groovy/ubuntu-meta). Successfully built (groovy/motd-news-config)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4172 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4172 Failed to build (xenial/grub2). Ready to build (zesty/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4172 Diff missing (xenial/grub2). Ready to build (zesty/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4172 Pending binary packages (xenial/grub2). Ready to build (zesty/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4172 Diff missing (xenial/grub2). Ready to build (zesty/grub2)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4109 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/grub2-signed). UNAPPROVED queue (focal/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4093 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (groovy/grub2-signed). Successfully built (groovy/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4109 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4109 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/grub2). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/grub2-signed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4113 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (bionic/grub2-signed). UNAPPROVED queue (bionic/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4172 Ready to build (zesty/grub2). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4172 REJECTED queue (xenial/grub2). Ready to build (zesty/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4113 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4172 ACCEPTED queue (xenial/grub2). Ready to build (zesty/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4113 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (bionic/grub2). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/grub2-signed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4172 DONE queue (xenial/grub2). Ready to build (zesty/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4166 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/samba). Successfully built (groovy/ldb, groovy/sssd)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4173 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4173 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4173 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4173 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4173 Pending binary packages (groovy/khtml). Successfully built (groovy/frameworkintegration)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4173 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/khtml). Successfully built (groovy/frameworkintegration)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4173 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/khtml). Pending binary packages (groovy/frameworkintegration)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4173 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Diff missing (groovy/pkg-kde-tools). Pending binary packages (groovy/frameworkintegration)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Successfully built
